# Team Special Recognition *Last Updated 04/18/21 post 3539*



## tictoc

This thread is to celebrate milestones for the team and its members.
Reply to this thread or PM if you have achieved or found a milestone that is worthy of being placed here.

However, the *major stuff* will be updated *once a month*. If your BOINC name is different than your OCN name, please include that in any posts/PM's...

*Categories:*
​*"Top Dawg"* - OCN BOINC Team Total Combined Points Leader​*"Big Dawgs"* - OCN BOINC Individual Project Point Leaders​*"Special Dawgs"* - Anything else, country, world, whatever.​*"Milestones"* - In progression 1, 2.5, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 millions of points (project or combined)​
*MILESTONES

Member Milestones for 2020/2021

Finrond- Over 25 Mil World Community Grid - 11/01/20*
*2002dunx (aka dunx)-* *Over 1 Billion in [email protected] - 11/05/20*
*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 100 Mil Collatz - 12/24/20*
*tictoc-* *Over 1 Billion in [email protected] - 02/03/21*
*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 250 Mil Collatz - 04/02/21*
*Larsl-* *Over 2.5 Mil [email protected] - 04/019/21*
*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 1 Billion Combined (no BitcoinUtopia) - 05/01/21*
*tictoc-* *Over 3 Billion in [email protected] - 07/12/21*

*Team Achievements for 2021*

*Team Achievements Archive*


Spoiler



*Team Achievements for 2020
Team Achievements for 2019
Team Achievements for 2018*


Spoiler



WIP


*Team Achievements for 2017*
*


Spoiler



5/14/2017 - OCN BOINC TEAM wins the Gold Medal in the Cross Country leg of the 8th BOINC Pentathlon


* *Team Achievements for 2016*


Spoiler



*1/12/2016 - OCN BOINC TEAM Ranked #3 in the World in [email protected]

2/13/2016 - OCN BOINC Team Ranked #7 in the World in Collatz Conjecture

6/21/2016 - OCN BOINC Team Passes the 50 Billion Combined Points (no BitCoin Utopia) Milestone 

6/24/2016 - OCN BOINC Team Ranked #5 in the World in Collatz Conjecture

11/28/2016 - OCN BOINC Team Ranked #2 (effectively #1) in the World in TN-Grid

11/29/2016 - OCN BOINC Team Passes the 60 Billion Combined Points (no BitCoin Utopia) Milestone*


*Team Achievements for 2015*


Spoiler



*8/28/2015* - *OCN BOINC TEAM Ranked #1 in the World in [email protected]

3/04/2015 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 5th in the world

1/26/2015 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 6th in the world

1/19/2015 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 7th in the world

1/7/2015 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 8th in the world*


*Team Achievements for 2014*


Spoiler



*12/24/2014 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 9th in the world
04/04/2014 - OCN BOINC TEAM #1 in the world on Convector Project!*


*01/18/14 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 10th in the world*


*Team Achievements for 2013*


Spoiler



*07/27/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Produces 13 Bil Total Points to finish off the year of 2013

07/27/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Produces 12 Bil Total Points in a little shy of 12 months 

07/27/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Passes 20-Billion Total Points 
07/11/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 11th in the world
07/06/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM currently ranked 12th in the world
06/24/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Passes 1-Billion Points in Collatz Conjecture
02/09/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Breaks BEST Points Days! 
*


*Team Achievements for 2012*


Spoiler



11/04/12 - OCN BOINC TEAM Breaks 10 Billion Total Points

*06/06/12 - OCN BOINC TEAM Passes 1-Billion Points in Moo! Wrapper
05/20/12 - Happy 2nd Birthday OCN BOINC TEAM!!!

05/19/12 - OCN BOINC TEAM Finishes 10th in BOINC Pentathlon!!!

05/08/12 - OCN BOINC TEAM Passes 1-Billion Points in [email protected]
03/08/12 - OCN BOINC TEAM Breaks 5 Billion Total Points in RECORD BREAKING BGB-16 Event!!!







*


*Team Achievements for 2011*


Spoiler



===============
October 27th, 2011
===============
Team reaches into the top 100 for [email protected] Classic.

==============
October 5th, 2011
==============
Team achieves 5th best credit producing day, earning 14,424,639 credits in 24 hours during BOINCers Gone Bonkers 11
==============
August 11th, 2011
==============
*Starbomba* becomes #1 in credits in El Salvador.

=============
August 7th, 2011
=============
Tex1954 achieves 50 million credits

=============
August 6th, 2011
=============
gamer11200 achieves 8 million credits

=============
August 5th, 2011
=============
Team advances into the top 75 for [email protected]

=============
August 4th, 2011
=============
Team advances into the top 200 for [email protected] in total credits
Team advances into the top 250 for Malaria Control in total credits

=============
August 3rd, 2011
=============
Team advances into the top 250 for [email protected] in total credits

=============
August 1st, 2011
=============
Team advances into the top 200 for DistRTgen in total credits
===========
July 31st, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 75 for [email protected] in total credits

===========
July 30th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 275 for World Community Grid

===========
July 27th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 200 for [email protected]

===========
July 24th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 300 for DistrRTgen in total credits

===========
July 19th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 150 for Constellation in total credits
Team advances into the top 100 for Leiden Classical in total credits

===========
July 18th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 150 for [email protected] in total credits
Team advances into the top 100 for [email protected] in total credits

===========
July 16th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 500 for [email protected] in total credits

===========
July 15th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 75 for eOn in total credits

===========
July 11th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top 150 for Leiden Classical in total credits

===========
July 8th, 2011
===========
Team advances into the top top 200 for Leiden Classical in total credits
Team advances into the top 300 for World Community Grid in total credits
Team advances into the top 250 for [email protected] in total credits

==========
July 7th, 2011
==========
Team advances into the top 200 for [email protected] in total credits

==========
July 6th, 2011
==========
Team advances into the top 50 for [email protected] in total credits
Team advances into the top 100 for [email protected] in total credits





*TOP DAWG & BILLIONAIRES -*

LarsL - *251 Billion*
scubadiver59
DarkRyder
Doc_Gonzo
spdaimon (aka Fury1184)
mm67
tictoc
Suferbus
BeerCan (aka No.15)
TechCrazy
4thKor
BritishBob
M125 (aka 7.62)
deegon
Tex1954
k4m1k4z3
Finrond
AudioElf
magic8192
eus105454
mmonnin
nova4005
2002dunx (aka dunx)
Dave Weber
PR-Imagery
fragamemnon
McPaste
jpmboy

*BIG DAWGS

[email protected] - mmonnin
Amicable Numbers - k4m1k4z3
[email protected] - 2002dunx
[email protected] - Jewfro
BURP - k4mik4z3
[email protected] - Tex1954
Citizen Science Grid - BeerCan
Climate Prediction - Sun
Collatz Conjecture - tictoc
[email protected] - 2002dunx
[email protected] - tictoc
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - Tex1954
GPUGRID - mmonnin
IBERCIVIS - franz
iThena - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - tictoc
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] jpmboy
[email protected] - Tex1954
[email protected] - Jewfro
[email protected] - mmonnin
Moo! Wrapper - DarkRyder
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - DarkRyder
[email protected] - mmonnin
ODLK - Tex1954
ODLK1 - Tex1954
PrimeGrid - BeerCan
Private GFN Server - mmonnin
Quake Catcher Network - DarkRyder
[email protected] - mmonnin
RakeSearch - BritishBob
[email protected] - mmonnin
RNA World - DarkRyder
[email protected] - M125
[email protected] - mmonnin
SRBase - mmonnin
T.Brada Experimental Grip - mmonnin
TN-Grid - BeerCan
[email protected] - tictoc
Van Der Waerden Numbers - mmonnin
VGTU [email protected] - mmonnin
WEP-M+2 Project - Tex1954
World Community Grid - freelian
[email protected] - mmonnin
YAFU - mmonnin
[email protected] - mm67

RETIRED BIG DAWGS*


Spoiler



*[email protected] - blox
[email protected] - **Finrond*
*AndersonAttack - tictoc
AlmereGrid Boinc Grid - gamer11200
[email protected] - wes.
[email protected] - harryb
[email protected] - ku4jb
Bitcoin Utopia - LarsL
[email protected] - emoga
CONVECTOR - Doc_Gonzo
Constellation - deegon
Correlizer - Doc_Gonzo
[email protected] - mm67
DBN Upper Bound - Tex1954
Distributed Hardware Evolution Project - tictoc
DistributedDataMining - ku4jb
DistrRTgen - DarkRyder
[email protected] - DarkRyder
[email protected] - Freelian
[email protected] - DarkRyder
[email protected] - mmonnin
Duchamp Sourcefinder - Tex1954
[email protected] - deegon
[email protected] - k4m1k4z3
eOn* - *avesdude
[email protected]* - *Finrond
[email protected] - Finrond
FreeHAL - deegon
[email protected] CPU - ku4jb
[email protected] NCI - mmonnin
IBERCIVIS - M125
[email protected] - emoga
Latin Squares - Tex1954
The Lattice Project - Tex1954
Leiden Classical - mm67
[email protected] - ku4jb
Malaria Control - eus105454
Najmanovich Research Group - Tex1954
[email protected] - deegon
[email protected] - ku4jb
NRG - Tex1954
[email protected] - ku4jb
[email protected] - Tex1954
[email protected] - Kilzon
Physics - Magic8192
[email protected] - BeerCan
Primaboinca - Nova4005
[email protected] - Greg W Jones
Quake Catcher Network Taiwan - mmonnin
QuantumFIRE - Bann
Rectilinear Crossing No. - GPGT
Renderfarm.fi - sks72
Rioja Science - Starbomba
RSA Lattice Siever (2.0) - Ghost26
[email protected] - Doc_gonzo
[email protected] - ace_quaker
[email protected] Beta - mm67
SIMAP - Tex1954
[email protected] - ku4jb
SLinCA - Tex1954
[email protected]* - *Tex1954
[email protected] - emoga
[email protected]* - *ku4jb
[email protected] - deegon
[email protected] - jetpak12
SZTAKI Desktop Grid* - *vectrauk
theSkyNet POGS - mm67
uFluids - Ghost26
[email protected] Test - Tex1954
Van Der Waerden Numbers* - *tictoc
VirtualPrairie - C10ck3r
Volpex - deegon
[email protected]* - *Reddman6988
XANSONS for COD - k4m1k4z3*



*SPECIAL DAWGS
(PM DarkRyder or tictoc for Special & Milestone information)

Egilman (aka EG)- #1 in the WORLD in Total Points* - 5/03/17
*mm67- #1 in the WORLD in DENIS* - 5/02/17
*BeerCan (aka No.15)- #1 in the WORLD in TN-Grid* - 01/10/17
*Egilman (aka EG)- #3 in the WORLD in Total Points* - 12/29/16
*BeerCan (aka No.15)- #1 in TN-Grid in home country of USA* - 12/19/16
*BeerCan (aka No.15)- #1 in [email protected] in home country of USA* - 08/05/16
*Egilman (aka EG)- #1 in the WORLD Moo! Wrapper* - 01/30/16
*Egilman (aka EG)- #1 in the WORLD Collatz Conjecture* - 5/16/16
*fragamemnon- #1 in [email protected] in home country of Bulgaria* - 11/12/15
*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)- #1 in [email protected] in home country of Canada* - 09/21/15
*Doc_Gonzo- #1 in [email protected] in home country of United Kingdom* - 09/19/15
*Tex1954- #1 in [email protected] in home country of International* - 07/26/15
*2002dunx- #1 in [email protected] in home country of UK* - 07/12/15
*PR-Imagery- #1 in points in home country of Bermuda* - 04/28/15
*PR-Imagery- #1 in [email protected] in home country of Bermuda* - 011/09/14
*Tex1954- #1 in the WORLD [email protected] - 08/20/14
mm67- 2 Bil and achieved #2 in team -* *02/09/14
slapstick01- #1 in* *PrimeGrid on the OCN BOINC TEAM -* 02/01/14
*Doc_Gonzo- #1 in CONVECTOR in home country of United Kingdom* - 01/29/14
*Doc_Gonzo- #1 in CONVECTOR on the OCN BOINC TEAM* - 01/29/14
*LarsL- 6 Mil and #1 in [email protected] on the OCN BOINC TEAM* - 01/17/14
*LarsL- Top 100 in [email protected] in the world* - 01/08/14
*mm67- Top 100 in BOINC in the world* - 01/08/14
*nova4005- Top 100 in home country of USA* - 11/04/13
*Finrond- #1 in Fight Malaria[email protected] in home country of USA* - 07/02/13
*deegon- #1 in points in home country of New Zealand* - 03/17/13
*deegon- BGB All-Time High Score* - 24,824,684 on 11/9/12
*Starbomba- #1 in points in home country of El Salvador* - 08/18/11

*Member Milestones Archive*


Spoiler



*Member Milestones for 2019*

*


Spoiler



tictoc-


*


Spoiler



*Over 5 Billion in BOINC Combined - 10/30/19

Tex1954- Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 10/16/19

Tex1954- Over 1 Mil [email protected] - 10/16/19*

*tictoc-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 10/16/19

Finrond- Over 1 Mil [email protected] - 04/09/19*

*tictoc-* *Over 1 Mil [email protected] - 03/23/19*

*tictoc-* *Over 50 Mil [email protected] - 03/01/19*

*fragamemnon-* *Over 1 Billion in BOINC Combined - 03/09/19*

*k4m1k4z3-* *Over 2 Billion in BOINC Combined - 03/14/19*

*mmonnin-* *Over 2 Billion in BOINC Combined - 03/04/19*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 1 Mil [email protected] - 02/18/19*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Mil ODLK1 - 02/08/19*

*gamer11200-** Over 12 years of Runtime on World Community Grid - 01/27/19*



*Member Milestones for 2018*


Spoiler



*BritishBob- Over 15 Mil Rakesearch - 10/03/18

Finrond- Over 10 Mil World Community Grid - 10/01/18

tictoc- Over 25 Mil Citizen Science Grid - 8/28/18

tictoc- Over 25 Mil [email protected] - 8/18/18

Finrond- Over 500 Mil GPUGrid - 7/28/18

tictoc- Over 500 Mil [email protected] - 6/20/18

tictoc- Over 10 Mil [email protected] - 6/04/18

Finrond- Over 1 Mil [email protected] - 6/04/18

tictoc- Over 1 Mil DistributedDataMining - 4/03/18

Tex1954- Over 500 Mil in [email protected] - 4/08/18

Tex1954- Over 5 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 4/09/18

WhiteWulfe- Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS (ARM CPUs only) - 4/15/18*


*Member Milestones for 2017*


Spoiler



*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 1 Mil in World Community Grid - 11/16/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 10 Mil in World Community Grid - 11/06/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 10 Mil in Climateprediction - 10/31/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-**Over 26 Bil in Collatz - 10/18/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 30 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 10/18/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 20 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 9/30/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 25 Bil in Collatz - 9/28/17*

*tictoc-* *Over 2 Bil in Collatz - 9/27/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 24 Bil in Collatz - 9/08/17*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 500k in theSkyNet POGS (ARM CPUs only) - 8/31/17*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 100 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 8/28/17*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 8/17/17*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 8/07/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 5 Mil in NFS - 8/04/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in Climateprediction - 7/31/17*

*tictoc-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 7/27/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 7/27/17*

*mmonnin-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 7/27/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 10 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 7/27/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 7/05/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 5 Mil in XANSONS for COD - 6/25/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in TN Grid - 6/23/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 5 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 6/20/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 6/12/17*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 6/08/17*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 6/08/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 2.5 Bil in Moo!Wrapper - 6/04/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 300 Mil in GPUGRID - 4/27/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 22 Bil in Collatz - 4/19/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 500 Mil in [email protected] - 4/17/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 250 Mil in [email protected] - 4/17/17*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 4/06/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 50 Mil in [email protected] - 4/05/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 50 Mil in GPUGRID - 3/31/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 21 Bil in Collatz - 3/30/17*

*M125 (aka 7.62)-* *Over 1 Bil in GPUGRID - 3/27/17*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 3/15/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 20 Bil in Collatz - 3/10/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 3/03/17*

*tictoc-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 2/28/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 19 Bil in Collatz - 2/21/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 2/10/17*

*tictoc-* *Over 2 Bil in total points (no BCU) - 2/08/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in DrugDiscovery - 2/06/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 18 Bil in Collatz - 1/28/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 20 Bil in total points (no BCU) - 1/28/17*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/22/17*

*AudioElf-* *Over 1 Bil in Collatz - 1/18/17*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 1/15/17*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 17 Bil in Collatz - 1/11/17*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 500 Mil in total points - 1/01/17*


*Member Milestones for 2016*


Spoiler



*AlphaC-* *Over 10Mil in total points - 12/30/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 16 Bil in Collatz - 12/27/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Bil in total points (no BCU) - 12/26/16*

*fragamemnon-* *Over 500 Mil in Collatz - 12/23/16*

*4thKor-* *Over 1 Bil in Collatz - 12/22/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] 12/14/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 15 Bil in Collatz - 12/07/16*

*4thKor-* *Over 100 Mil in Moo! - 12/01/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 250 Mil in [email protected] - 12/01/16*

*Diffident-* *Over 1 Mil in World Community Grid - 11/18/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 10 Mil in PrimeGrid - 11/17/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Bil in total points - 11/13/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 14 Bil in Collatz - 11/10/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 250 Mil in GPU Grid - 11/10/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 1 Bil in Collatz - 11/03/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in Leiden Classical - 10/26/16*

*mmonnin-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 10/20/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 13 Bil in Collatz - 10/19/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Bil in total points - 10/05/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 5 Mil in PrimeGrid - 10/03/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 1 Mil in World Community Grid - 9/25/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 2 Bil in total points - 9/23/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 9/16/16*

*Genesis1984-* *Over 2 Mil in [email protected] - 9/15/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 9/12/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Mil in Citizen Science Grid - 9/09/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 9/06/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 2 Bil in Moo! - 8/30/16*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 100 Mil in Collatz - 8/29/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 8/27/16*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 1 Mil in world Community Grid - 8/25/16*

*mmonnin-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 8/17/16*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 8/07/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 12 Bil in Collatz - 7/28/16*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 100 Mil in Collatz - 7/25/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 250 Mil in [email protected] - 7/15/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 7/09/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 11 Bil in Collatz - 7/06/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in PrimeGrid - 7/05/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 7/01/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 1 Bil in [email protected] - 6/17/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 10 Bil in Collatz - 6/16/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 5/28/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 5 Mil in World Community Grid - 5/25/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 500 Mil in Collatz - 5/03/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 5/23/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 5/22/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 750 Mil in [email protected] - 5/18/16*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 50 Mil in Collatz - 5/16/16*

*Genesis1984-* *Over 25 Mil in [email protected] - 5/15/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in World Community Grid - 5/10/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 5 Mil in Collatz - 5/8/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 1 Mil in Collatz - 5/5/16*

*Gungnir-* *Over 250 Mil in Collatz - 5/03/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 5/03/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 8 Bil in Collatz - 5/1/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 4/28/16*

*Genesis1984-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 4/25/16*

*Genesis1984-* *Over 100 Mil in Collatz - 4/25/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 10 Bil in total points - 4/25/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 500 Mil in [email protected] - 4/10/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 4/10/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 10 Mil in GPUGrid - 4/10/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in The Lattice Project - 4/10/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 4/09/16*

*mm67-* *Over 10 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 3/27/16*

*mm67-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 3/26/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 6 Bil in Collatz - 3/24/16*

*LarsL-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 3/15/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 3/15/16*

*Anthony20022-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 3/10/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 1 Mil in TN-Grid - 3/04/16*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 100 Million in total points - 3/04/16*

*Gungnir-* *Over 100 Million in total points - 3/04/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 5 Bil in Collatz - 3/03/16*

*magic8192-* *Over 25 Mil in WCG - 3/01/16*

*BeerCan (aka No.15)-* *Over 250 Mil in [email protected] - 3/01/16*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 2/25/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 1 Mil in TN-Grid - 2/21/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 250 Mil in Collatz - 2/17/16*

*mm67-* *Over 1 Mil in Leiden Classical - 2/16/16*

*tictoc-* *Over 250 Mil in Collatz - 2/13/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 4 Bil in Collatz - 2/12/16*

*Finrond-* *Over 1 Mil in Climate Prediction - 2/04/16*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/24/16*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/23/16*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 100 Million in total points - 1/08/16*

*Egilman (aka EG)-* *Over 3 Bil in Collatz - 1/11/16*

*WhiteWulfe-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/07/16*

*Tex1954-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/02/16*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 12/29/15*

*Genesis1984-* *Over 10 Mil in POEM - 12/24/15*


*Member Milestones for 2015*


Spoiler



*Finrond- Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 12/12/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 200 Mil in GPUGrid - 12/12/15*

*mm67-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 12/12/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 12/09/15*

*tictoc-* *Over 50 Mil in POEM - 12/03/15*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 1 Mil in POEM - 12/1/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 25 Mil in [email protected] - 11/23/15*

*DarkRyder-* *Over 1 Billion!!! in Collatz - 11/18/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 200 Mil in [email protected] - 11/10/15*

*bfromcolo-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 11/9/15*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 11/8/15*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 11/5/15*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 11/3/15*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 10/13/15*

*mm67-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 10/9/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 10/8/15*

*mm67-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 9/23/15*

*Wheezo (aka Depthcore)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 9/21/15*

*LarsL-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 9/18/15*

*spdaimon- (akaFury1184)-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 9/15/15*

*spdaimon- (akaFury1184)-* *Over 2.5 Mil in [email protected] - 8/20/15*

*Starbomba-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 8/11/15*

*LarsL-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 8/5/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 8/5/15*

*Wheezo-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 7/29/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 7/16/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 7/16/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in WEP-M+2 - 7/11/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 7/9/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 7/9/15*

*MaybeDerek-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 7/9/15*

*tictoc-* *Over 25 Mil in [email protected] - 7/3/15*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 7/1/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 10 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 6/6/15*

*spdaimon (akaFury1184)-* *Over 5 Mil in PrimeGrid - 6/4/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in [email protected] - 6/3/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 250 Mil in [email protected] - 6/1/15*

*gamer11200-* *Over 1 Mil in World Community Grid - 5/15/15*

*PR-Imagery-* *Over 50 Mil in Collatz - 4/28/15*

*nova4005-* *Over 1 Billion! in total points - 4/10/15*

*spdaimon (akaFury1184)-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 3/30/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 4 Mil in [email protected] - 3/30/15*

*2002dunx-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 3/17/15*

*tictoc-* *Over 100 Mil in Collatz - 3/11/15*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 3/08/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 50 Mil in Einstein - 3/06/15*

*2002dunx-* *Over 500 Mil in total points - 3/03/15*

*Tex1954-* *Over 500 Mil in total points - 3/03/15*

*Wheezo-* *Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 2/26/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 150 Mil in [email protected] - 2/24/15*

*Finrond-* *Over 150 Mil in GPUGrid - 2/20/15*

*tictoc-* *Over 2 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 2/06/15*

*spdaimon (aka Fury1184)-* *Over 1 Mil in Rosetta - 2/01/15*

*LarsL-* *Over 100 Bil in total points - 1/31/15*

*Wheezo-* *Over 25 Mil in Moo! - 1/24/15*

*tictoc-* *Over 250 Mil in total points - 1/14/15*

*AlphaC-* *Over 5 Mil in total points - 1/08/15*

*Wheezo-* *Over 5 Mil in [email protected] - 1/08/15

Suferbus- Over 1 Bil total points - 01/01/15*


*Member Milestones for 2014*


Spoiler



*Genesis1984 -* *Over 50 Mil in Collatz - 11/09/14*

*Finrond-* *Over 100 Mil in GPUGrid - 11/15/14*

*tictoc-* *Over 200 Mil in total points - 11/13/14*

*tictoc-* *Over 10 Mil in [email protected] - 11/10/14

spdaimon- Over 10 Mil in GPUGrid - 11/07/14

spdaimon- Over 5 Mil in Moo! - 11/07/14*

*Wheezo-* *Over 250 Mil in total points - 11/2/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 10 Bil in total points - 10/28/14*

*Wheezo-* *Over 100 Mil in Collatz - 10/14/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 5 Bil in BitCoin Utopia - 10/14/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 6 Bil in total points - 10/14/14*

*LarsL-* *Over 1 Bil in total points - 10/13/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 4 Bil in BitCoin Utopia - 10/10/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 5 Bil in total points - 10/10/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 3 Bil in total points - 10/2/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 2 Bil in BitCoin Utopia - 10/2/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 2 Bil in total points - 09/24/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 1 Bil in BitCoin Utopia - 09/24/14*

*DarkRyder-* *Over 7 Bil total points - 09/23/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 250 Mil in BitCoin Utopia - 09/19/14*

*spdaimon-* *Over 1 Bil in BitCoin Utopia - 09/18/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 100 Mil in BitCoin Utopia - 09/15/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 1 Bil total points - 09/12/14*

*spdaimon-* *Over 5 Mil in GPUGrid - 09/11/14*

*Finrond-* *Over 100 Mil in [email protected] - 09/11/14*

*Finrond-* *Over 500 Mil total points - 09/06/14*

*PR-Imagery-* *Over 100 Mil total points - 09/06/14*

*DarkRyder-* *Over 5 Bil total points - 08/30/14*

*Tex1954-* *Over 1 Mil in Universe - 08/17/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 2.5 Mil in Convector - 08/14/14

spdaimon- Over 100 Mil total points - 08/15/14

Genesis1984- Over 100 Mil total points - 06/13/14

spdaimon- Over 1 Mil Moo! Wrapper - 06/26/14

MaybeDerek- Over 1 Mil total points - 06/13/14

Mr-Mechraven- Over 25 Mil total points and Over 10 Mil in Collatz - 05/27/14

Finrond- Over 75 Mil in Milkyway - 05/13/14

Wheezo- Over 50 Mil in Collatz - 05/11/14

spdaimon- Over 25 Mil total points and Over 5 Mil in Collatz - 05/10/14

LarsL- Over 10 Mil in Asteroids - 04/08/14

tictoc- Over 1 Mil in theSkyNet POGS - 04/05/14

DarkRyder- Over 150 Mil in PrimeGrid - 03/14/14

DarkRyder- Over 500 Mil in MooWrapper - 03/07/14

LarsL- Over 100 Mil total points - 03/03/14

AlphaC- Over 1 Mil in Asteroids - 02/25/14*

*Doc_Gonzo-* *Over 1 Mil in Convector - 02/24/14

DarkRyder- Over 150 Mil in Collatz - 02/20/14

deegon- Over 2 Bil total points - 02/20/14

scubadiver59- Over 230 Mil total points - 02/12/14

Kaneda13- Over 10 Mil in PrimeGrid - 02/10/14

goodtobeking- Over 100 Mil total points - 02/10/14

mm67- Over 2 Bil total points - 02/09/14

slapstick01- Over 250 Mil in PrimeGrid - 02/04/14

Kaneda13- Over 10 Mil total points - 02/06/14

Kaneda13- Over 5 Mil total points - 01/31/14

Kaneda13- Over 5 Mil points in PrimeGrid - 01/29/14

Nova4005- Over 250 Mil points in Collatz - 01/12/14

LarsL- Over 5 Mil points in [email protected] - 01/08/14

slapstick01- Over 210 Mil points in PrimeGrid - 01/02/14*


*Member Milestones for 2013*


Spoiler



*TechCrazy- Over 100 Mil points in Collatz - 12/27/13

scubadiver59- Over 50 Mil total points - 12/26/13

Starbomba- Over 250 Mil total points - 12/10/13

mm67- Over 500 Mil points in Collatz - 12/10/13

LarsL- Over 50 Mil points in Collatz - 12/10/13

Wheezo- Over 10 Mil points in Collatz - 12/10/13

TechCrazy- Over 250 Mil total points - 11/24/13

Biorganic- Over 1 Million points in [email protected] - 11/17/13

GingerJohn- Over 300 Mil total points - 11/17/13

nova4005- Over 100 Million points in Collatz - 11/09/13

nova4005- Over 50 Million points in Collatz - 10/28/13

deegon- Over 1 Million points in theSkyNetPOGS - 10/25/13

LarsL- Over 2 Million points in Asteroids - 10/23/13

nova4005- Over 500 Mil total points - 10/23/13

tictoc- Over 1 Million points in Asteroids - 10/22/13

nova4005- Over 25 Mil points in Collatz Conjecture - 10/21/13

DarkRyder- Over 2 Bil points DistrRTgen - 10/08/13

Tex1954- Over 100 Mil points in Milkyway - 10/06/13

Tex1954- Over 1 Mil points in Yoyo - 10/04/13

LarsL- Over 25 Mil points in DistrRTgen and Over 1 Mil points in Asteroids - 10/01/13

Angrybutcher- Over 5 Mil points in Collatz Conjecture - 10/01/13

Wheezo- Over 25 Mil points in POEM - 09/27/13

Tex1954- Over 25 Mil points in Einstein - 09/14/13

TechCrazy- Over 150 Mil total points - 09/12/13

nova4005- Over 10 Mil points in Primegrid - 09/09/13

GingerJohn- Over 250 Mil total points - 09/09/13

Finrond- Over 100 Mil points in [email protected] - 08/30/13

DarkRyder- Over 3 Bil total points - 08/11/13

slapstick01- Over 100 Mil points in PrimeGrid - 08/08/13

Wheezo- Over 100 Mil total points - 08/06/13

deegon- Over 100 Mil points in [email protected] - 08/04/13

Starbomba- Over 200 Mil total points - 08/02/13

mm67- Over 100 Mil points in Collatz Conjecture - 08/01/13

BritishBob- Over 25 Mil total points - 08/01/13

deegon- Over 100 Mil points in Poem - 07/29/13

mm67- Over 500 Mil points in Poem - 07/25/13

DarkRyder- Over 100 Mil points in Primegrid - 07/18/13

DarkRyder- Over 3 Mil points in Climate Prediction - 07/12/13

Mr-Mechraven- Over 10 Mil total points - 07/11/13

deegon- Over 1.5 Bil total points - 07/08/13

Wheezo- Over 50 Mil points in DistrRTgen - 07/08/13

TechCrazy- Over 100 Mil total points - 07/02/13

eus105454- Over 1 Mil points in [email protected] - 06/26/13

tjr2121- Over 50 Mil points in Moo! Wrapper - 06/19/13

Bal3Wolf- Over 500 Mil total points - 06/15/13

Angrybutcher- Over 50 Mil points in DistrRTgen - 06/05/13

Doc_Gonzo- Over 100 Mil points POEM - 05/20/13

tjr2121- Over 100 Mil total points - 05/07/13

MM67- Over 1 Mil points Einstein - 05/07/13

eus105454- Over 1 Bil points DistrRTgen - 05/06/13

deegon- Over 1 Mil points Constellation - 05/03/13

deegon- Over 100 Mil points GPUGrid - 4/30/13

MM67- Over 1 Bil total points - 04/30/13

eus105454- Over 50 Mil points Milkyway - 04/10/13

Doc_Gonzo- Over 500 Mil total points - 03/27/13

TechCrazy- Over 50 Mil total points - 03/26/13

Wheezo- Over 25 Mil points DistrRTgen - 03/26/13

Biorganic- Over 250 Mil total points - 03/23/12

Tex1954- Over 1 Mil points Optima - 03/20/13

eus105454- Over 1 Bil total points - 03/20/13

tjr2121- Over 25 Mil points Milkyway - 03/16/13

Wheezo- Over 1 Mil points Milkyway - 03/15/13

Starbomba - Over 100 Mil points DistrRTgen - 03/14/13

Gungnir- Over 5 Mil points DistrRTgen & over 10 Mil total points - 03/13/13

DarkRyder- Over 2 Bil total points - 03/13/13

magic8192- Over 1 Bil total points - 03/11/13

Wheezo- Over 50 Mil total points - 03/03/13

Tex1954- Over 1 Mil points in WCG - 03/03/13

Doc_Gonzo- Over 250 Mil points DistrRTgen - 2/27/13

Angrybutcher- Over 250 Mil total points - 02/27/13

nova4005- Over 100 Mil total points - 1/30/13

tictoc- Over 25 Mil points DistrRTgen - 1/28/13

deegon- Over 1 Mil points Test4Theory - 1/27/13

Bal3Wolf- Over 100 Mil points DistrRTgen - 1/26/13

deegon- Over 1 Bil points DistrRTgen* - *1/14/13

DarkRyder- 1.5 Billion in Boinc combined* - *01/03/2013*


*Member Milestones for 2012*


Spoiler



* 
hijackerjack- Over 5 Mil points POEM & over 10 Mil total points - 12/24/12

deegon- Over 1 BILLION total points - 12/12/12

Finrond- Over 100 Mil total points - 12/10/12

Starbomba- Over 100 Mil total points - 12/10/12

Depthcore (Wheezo)- Over 10 Mil points Moo! Wrapper - 12/09/12

tjr2121- Over 25 Mil points Moo! Wrapper & Donate & over 50 Mil total points - 12/04/12

vectrauk- Over 5 Mil points DistrRTgen - 12/01/12

Bal3Wolf- Over 50 Mil points Donate - 11/24/12

nova4005- Over 10 Mil points DistrRTgen - 11/18/12

GingerJohn- Over 50 Mil points DistrRTgen & over 10 Mil points Donate & over 5 Mil points Poem - 11/14/12

granno21- Over 50 Mil total points - 11/13/12

ihatelolcats- Over 1 Mil points in Albert - 11/12/12

GingerJohn- Over 50 Mil points in DistrRTgen - 11/09/12

slapstick01- Over 50 Mil total points - 11/08/12

Biorganic- Over 10 Mil points in POEM - 11/08/12

kyismaster- Over 50 Mil total points - 11/07/12

Adrian S- Over 1 Mil points in Milkyway - 11/07/12

hijackerjack- Over 5 Mil total points - 11/07/12

nova4005- Over 10 Mil total points - 10/26/12

Pavix- Over 25 Mil total points - 10/19/12

magic8192- Over 1 Mil points Rosetta & WCG & over 250 Mil points Poem - 08/18/12

eus105454- Over 10 Mil points in Milkyway - 10/15/12

Hyoketsu- Over 10 Mil total points - 10/14/12

Tex1954- Over 1 Mil points in SIMAP - 10/12/12

Greg W Jones- Over 1 Mil points in SIMAP - 10/11/12

eus105454- Over 250 Mil total points - 06/29/12

Fir3Chi3f- Over 2.5 Mil total points - 06/12/12

DarkRyder- Over 100 Mil in Donate - 06/11/12

Finrond- Over 1 Mil points in Yoyo - 05/28/12

Tex1954- Over 10 Mil points in Collatz - 05/20/12

Tex1954- Over 50 Mil points in Milkyway - 05/14/12

jetpack12- Over 1 Mil points in Collatz - 05/13/12

Angrybutcher- Over 2.5 Mil points Collatz - 05/11/12

Pentium4 531 overclocker- Over 1 Mil points Collatz - 05/10/12

DarkRyder- Over 10 Mil points in WCG - 04/24/12

jetpack12- Over 1 Mil points in Milkyway - 04/21/12

humpedgraph(Toonboy)- Over 50 Mil total points - 04/15/12

tommykl- Over 25 Mil total points - 04/13/12

tommykl- Over 10 Mil points in Milkyway - 04/13/12

dunx- Over 10 Mil points Einstein - 03/21/12

scvette- 1 Year BOINCer and 300 Mil+ climbing - 04/04/12

kyismaster- Over 10 Mil total points - 04/02/12

granno21- Over 1 Mil points WCG! - 03/31/12

GingerJohn- Over 10 Mil total points - 03/30/12

allikat- Over 10 Mil total points - 03/19/12

GingerJohn- Over 5 Mil total points - 03/08/12

Angrybutcher- Over 10 Mil points in Moo! Wrapper - 03/07/12

Hydrored- Over 10 Mil points in Moo! Wrapper - 3/1/12

Jayce1971 - Over 50 Mil total points - 2/10/12

TheSocialHermit- Over 10 Mil total points - 02/09/12

fycnero- Over 5 Mil total points - 02/02/12

granno21- Over 10 Mil total points - 01/11/12*


*Member Milestones for 2011*


Spoiler



*ChaoticKinesis- Over 1 Mil total points - 12/31/11

deegon- Over 100 Mil total points - 12/27/11

Goodtobeking- Over 10 Mil total points - 12/26/11

JY - Over 2.5 Mil total points - 12/09/11

ewhenn - Over 1 Mil total points - 12/07/11

Kaneda13 - Over 1 Mil total points - 12/01/11

allikat - Over 1 Mil total points - 12/01/11

deafmetal- Over 10 Mil total points - 10/14/11

Asgaroth- Over 5 Mil total points - 10/10/11

donnybrasco- Over 10 Mil total points - 10/01/11*


----------



## magic8192

Congrats DarkRyder:cheers:


----------



## gamer11200

Too bad sparky never continued with BOINC.

Anywho, CONGRATS DarkRyder!


----------



## goodtobeking

Tis is a shame about Ibew, but Darkryder is the well deserved leader.

Lead the way captain.


----------



## deegon

CONGRATS to DarkRyder!


----------



## b3machi7ke

holy crap, 330 mill credits...that's an absurd amount of credits, maybe i'll get there in a few years, maybe...lol...well done DarkRyder...


----------



## DarkRyder

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. Been at this a long time. I joined OCN's boinc team in may 2010 i believe. Its been a long road, and i've seen 1st a couple times before. Fought with G1LL a few times, and then sparky. I must say that my climb to #1 has come from consistency. I have always been here, and will continue being here for you guys....and gals. If you ever need me, hit me up. I'm always around, somewhere.







I am hoping Tex will get his big bad water-cooled machines up and going so he'll be up here with me soon.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200;14062348*
> Too bad sparky never continued with BOINC.


I thought he was taking a break for the summer months...

Awesome job DarkRyder


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;14119138*
> I thought he was taking a break for the summer months...
> 
> Awesome job DarkRyder


He's crunching again.


----------



## gamer11200

Updated with new milestone for [email protected]


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm recovering from my surgery that i had yesterday. So if i dont respond like normal its because i am out for the count.


----------



## gamer11200

Lots of achievements during the first half of this month


----------



## Stef42

Overclock.net is now in the top 50 for the eOn project. Maybe I'll join the team, working on eOn for a month now.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stef42;14266197*
> Overclock.net is now in the top 50 for the eOn project. Maybe I'll join the team, working on eOn for a month now.


We certainly could use the help!


----------



## Starbomba

Howdy, second time i see this thread and i see my name.

I want those 2m points soo bad, and SETI is down


----------



## Angrybutcher

I got a couple CPU packets from SETI tonight.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm #1 again lol


----------



## Tex1954

You are always #1 in our hearts DarkRyder...

And, for the time being, I am in the top ten in the WORLD on Optima... a Linux only application for now...










PS: Back in Rotten Apartment until closing...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## DarkRyder

hit 7 million today in World Community Grid


----------



## Tex1954

WOOHOO! Nice!!!

Three cheers and a global "HuRumph!"


----------



## DarkRyder

why thank you sir. has taken a long time to get there.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yay! 1 Million total BOINC points for me!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;14838098*
> Yay! 1 Million total BOINC points for me!


COOL! It's always nice to get to new plateaus!!!

Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

i still think i should get recognition for the fact I am #1 again and I got the 7mil in WCG. but thats just me.


----------



## DarkRyder

just got 10million in [email protected]


----------



## Tex1954

You're always #1 anyway... nobody Grapes you in the mouth!

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

hahahha.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14841514*
> You're always #1 anyway... nobody Grapes you in the mouth!
> 
> LOL!


I WILL, only about an hour drive away. I have some grape pop(soda for you non-midwest people) in the fridge. I could even tie you to the radiator, because thats what I do...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I wouldn't have noticed if someone else didn't, but this is my 1000th post.

So, congrats to all who have tolerated me, thanks for all the support, thanks for being net-friends.

Crunching BOINC tasks doesn't have to be boring or without recognition. Certainly gamer11200 has put together something that works. I see this group slowly improving all the time and the fun we have adds to my life.

So, to all who crunch or fold, and especially to all here on the OCN BOINC team, a personal heart-felt thanks and great good luck in the future in everything you do!

Every point is important because every point means you are helping the greater good and future generations one way or another...

CRUNCH AWAY!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks Tex for not posting any of the milestones in the main post.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14880904*
> thanks Tex for not posting any of the milestones in the main post.


Hmm, I thought (maybe wrongly) that 1000 posts was a milestone...

Hmm, small potatoes to ya'll I know... but nothing else to report other than breaking 2.5 mil on Einstein, Milkyway, and GPUGRID... and those no real big deal...


----------



## DarkRyder

you didnt post any of those in the main post either.


----------



## DarkRyder

whats the point of having this thread if stuff doesn't get acknowledged ?


----------



## goodtobeking

Heres my biggest milestone yet personally. 2nd place in QMC 
Only about 100k behind first.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Heres my biggest milestone yet personally. 2nd place in QMC 
Only about 100k behind first.


Go for the #1 spot!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


whats the point of having this thread if stuff doesn't get acknowledged ?


That'd be my fault. Been busy with other stuff to keep this updated.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hit my 2 millionth point today and broken into the top 100 of the team







Running PrimeGrid is kinda cheating, so I told my client to not grab any more units lol

My main goal will be to hit 1 million for SETI though


----------



## DarkRyder

its not cheating. all is fair in love and boinc points. lol


----------



## tommykl

I just notice that I broke the 1 million mark in WCG a couple weeks ago, top 45,000 by points in the world.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm, no mention of our team's 3 billionth point? Looks like it happened on the 8th


----------



## DarkRyder

seems like no milestones matter anymore.


----------



## Tex1954

9-11 was my birthday, another year, another buncha crunch'n and more to do... I'm now officially 57yo... every year alive is a milestone for me...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14921193*
> 9-11 was my birthday, another year, another buncha crunch'n and more to do... I'm now officially 57yo... every year alive is a milestone for me...


happy birthday dude, every day above ground is a good day


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14921193*
> 9-11 was my birthday, another year, another buncha crunch'n and more to do... I'm now officially 57yo... every year alive is a milestone for me...


Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Tex1954

Ty Ty TyVm... LOL!

To celebrate, lost a hard disk yesterday on the little AZZA box... one of those little 2.5" ones so I spent the night after I got home putting in a new one...

It' still under warranty, trying to get it RMA'ed now...


----------



## DarkRyder

yay


----------



## Tex1954

Oh well, my friend lost a hard disk in her laptop... same as the one I lost... looks like Hitachi had a batch problem... I hope the others I bought don't crash so easy...


----------



## DarkRyder

WD all the way


----------



## Tex1954

I've had good luck with the top 3 in general really... none of them perfect, all mechanical hard drives fail eventually...

And remember, Hitachi bought and took over IBM hard disk division and made big improvements... Seagate, Western Digital, Hitachi are the top 3...


----------



## DarkRyder

no, Western Digital bought Hitachi, and Seagate bought samsung. now there are only 3 makes of spinning desktop 3.5" hard drives. WD, Seagate, are the big two.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, well, my information is as old as me it seems... But, hitachi did get IBM first...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

i know this, they got it for a steal. back when the IBM Deskstar's were called DeathStar's because they overheated so badly and failed. Hitachi has actually taken the ball and ran with it rather nicely.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

I had a DeathStar! Still got the platters as coasters on my desk


----------



## Tex1954

Gosh, wish I still had my ST512... 20 MB was a lot back then... would make a good boat anchor now...

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, you know what? I can help edit it... soooo, lemmy thunk'n 'bout it sum... probably "I" should be helping to keep it up to date...

Hmmm....


----------



## DarkRyder

well you did start the thread. i think you can manage this and the point/work thread.


----------



## Tex1954

Yawn, up from a nap... okay... in order to do this to my satisfaction, I'll need to define and enumerate what constitutes "special" recognition... not like I don't have a ton of other irons in the fire already, what's one more?

Pheeewweee...


----------



## DarkRyder

ill update this thread if you give me the rights,


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


ill update this thread if you give me the rights,










Maybe you will get them, but there is a slightly changed format come'n soon! I think you will like it...


----------



## DarkRyder

uh huh, how come ole' texie doesnt talk to me on msn anymore :'(


----------



## Tex1954

Ummm, ummm, errrrrr.... mostly I don't use chat things... hadn't thought about it at all lately... actually.... hmmm... not intentional...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, yeah whatever.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14948464*
> Gosh, wish I still had my ST512... 20 MB was a lot back then... would make a good boat anchor now...
> 
> LOL!


Lol, yea. Good ol' times where 171 MB would hold your OS, programs, games, personal data, and still not be full.


----------



## tommykl

Yeah I still remember EB games as electronic boutique where you could buy pc games on 5.25" disks. I am going to keep my dignity by not mention which prefix was used to measure the storage space.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl;15107309*
> I am going to keep my dignity by not mention which prefix was used to measure the storage space.


Suffix?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl;15107309*
> Yeah I still remember EB games as electronic boutique where you could buy pc games on 5.25" disks. I am going to keep my dignity by not mention which prefix was used to measure the storage space.


Good old days of gaming. I recently found out that Goldeneye 007 was 12MB on N64 :O


----------



## Angrybutcher

Oh wow. I would have guessed more than that, though it does make sense that those cartridges had what, 32mb of memory or less in them?

[edit]From Wikipedia lol

CPU - 93.75 MHz NEC VR4300
Graphics - 62.5 MHz SGI RCP
RAM - 4 MB of RAMBUS RDRAM (expandable to 8 MB with the Expansion Pak)
Cartridge - 4 MB - 64 MB


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;15099382*
> Lol, yea. Good ol' times where 171 MB would hold your OS, programs, games, personal data, and still not be full.


our first PC had a 40MB HDD we could even get a tape drive for it lol i use to love the sounds they made on the 64
and it ran at about 16MHz and there was a button that once pressed jacked it up to 18MHz








that only about 262 times slower than the PC i have now and about 40 times slower then my cell
and as for the HDD lol took a bit of time to work it out but it's about 419,430 time as much lol if only my dad could have seen that
o-yer. . . . if u bumped it even in the slightest it would bugger the HDD too how times have changed


----------



## deafmetal

My 10,000,000 mark for Overclock.net!


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;15109520*
> My 10,000,000 mark for Overclock.net!


Congrats! How many PPD does your 6990 produce per day(BOINC points)?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;15109520*
> My 10,000,000 mark for Overclock.net!


congratulations man.


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot;15109832*
> Congrats! How many PPD does your 6990 produce per day(BOINC points)?


All of those projects are CPU & GPU capable. ;-) If I leave the machine on for 24 hrs, it does about 525,000 PPD at 100% CPU/GPU usage. Although my electric bill keeps going up... and the temp upstairs! So I'm not doing it but a few days a week now.


----------



## DarkRyder

i can get 600k+ on dnetc with my beast


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yay, broke 5 mil total points









Still waiting for the magical 1 mil in SETI though


----------



## Blast_Crisis

WooHoo! Top 400 in RAC according to boincstats. Went to Fry's yesterday and was drooling over the 6970s and 6990s, and dreaming of the points I'd get with them. But I'll wait for the 7xxx's to come out to throw my money at.


----------



## DarkRyder

i hear ya man, i have the same idea in mind


----------



## Angrybutcher

Booya! 1 mil for SETI


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast_Crisis;15201817*
> WooHoo! Top 400 in RAC according to boincstats. Went to Fry's yesterday and was drooling over the 6970s and 6990s, and dreaming of the points I'd get with them. But I'll wait for the 7xxx's to come out to throw my money at.


I've noticed you've dropped back a bit on WCG. What projects are you running at the moment? I need to order a new UPS as its 450W limit restricts me from using GPU and CPU at full load.

I'm also waiting for the fixed SNB-E to come out. I should be able to get at least 100K WCG ppd with that and my current rig.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot;15316128*
> I've noticed you've dropped back a bit on WCG. What projects are you running at the moment? I need to order a new UPS as its 450W limit restricts me from using GPU and CPU at full load.
> 
> I'm also waiting for the fixed SNB-E to come out. I should be able to get at least 100K WCG ppd with that and my current rig.


Switched more towards the projects of the month...LHC, SETI and SETI Beta.


----------



## DarkRyder

sorry tex, http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=nfs&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=860


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15318793*
> sorry tex, http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=nfs&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=860


Sorry DarkRyder...

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=optima&st=0#4

#4 in the WORLD!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah yeah, but i gotcha in NFS. Still pretty much the only one running RNA World as well.


----------



## magic8192

Overclock.net moves into 32nd place, getting ready to take over 31st,
magic8192 moves into 6th place in the team
woohoo!!


----------



## DarkRyder

gj, magic


----------



## goodtobeking

Just hit 200k in QMC. Only 30k left until Im 1st. I have to say, QMC is not a good project to set and forget. Every once in a while, I get a WU that hangs up but still continues to crunch. Yesterday I noticed I had a single WU that was 112 hours into it. Which is suppose to be a 12-15 hour WU.

EDIT: Still working on trying to actually complete my first CP WU. I have one at 164 hours and 47%, and another at 138 hours and 40%. These things are crazy. I wonder what the completed percentage is.


----------



## DarkRyder

i hit 400million baby!!!
http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182


----------



## Tex1954

Have to hit 500Mil for special milestone... but congrats! That is no small accomplishment!


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15356754*
> i hit 400million baby!!!
> http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182


Right on








Damn, that's alot of 'flops!


----------



## DarkRyder

i been flipping and flopping a long time lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15356754*
> i hit 400million baby!!!
> http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182


one question, was it good for you?? The beast told me she didnt feel a thing.

EDIT: it seemed like it wasnt long ago when I heard about you passing Gill. Now you are not really that far from doubling his total points.

All hail DarkRyder, as he is the prince. Because I am still King.


----------



## Tex1954

Imagine, someday hitting 1 BILLION points....

I need a dozen each 580FTW and 6990 or whatever...










Phew, attic done... finishing ripping walls in kitchen and spot repairs...


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15356853*
> i been flipping and flopping a long time lol


Can I make another Bulldozer joke? lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Make as many jokes as you want...

BTW, just so's ya know, Win8 Dev Demo don't work worth beans. Didn't help a thing and BOINC can't see the GPUs for some reason... and I hate Win8 already...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15374273*
> LOL! Make as many jokes as you want...
> 
> BTW, just so's ya know, Win8 Dev Demo don't work worth beans. Didn't help a thing and BOINC can't see the GPUs for some reason... and I hate Win8 already...


LMAO Cold Blooded

Honestly, I was already thinking of skipping Win8 like I did with Vista. I have my doubts about it for some reason.


----------



## gamer11200

Windows 8 is not for enthusiasts. It's for grandparents and people who have touch screens. I tried the Dev preview and don't like it either.


----------



## Tex1954

Win8 is stupid for a power user... maybe okay for novice emailer/surfer... maybe... but otherwise the new interface (which you can disable) really stinks.

Most things inside same as Win7, but harder to get to...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15375468*
> Win8 is stupid for a power user... maybe okay for novice emailer/surfer... maybe... but otherwise the new interface (which you can disable) really stinks.
> 
> Most things inside same as Win7, but harder to get to...


I felt the same about going from 98SE to XP, then again to 7. Each time it seems they make the important info and options harder to find, get to, and change. May just be me being stubborn.


----------



## Tex1954

With a few tweaks, you can get back to classic desktop and get your sys icons up there... But, BOINC has a problem with it as of now and doesn't see the GPUs. Also, I was not able to change the Virtual Memory...

And the multitasking improvements were not measurable to me.

In any case, I agree, it's made for noobs and beginners... but at least there is a way around the crap to get back to the good stuff...

And XP wasn't worth a crap until SP2 came out... then it started working better...


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15374273*
> LOL! Make as many jokes as you want...
> 
> BTW, just so's ya know, Win8 Dev Demo don't work worth beans. Didn't help a thing and BOINC can't see the GPUs for some reason... and I hate Win8 already...


Haha. Will do! I have a few copies of Windows 7 and it works well. I have no reason to upgrade to Win 8.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15357208*
> one question, was it good for you?? The beast told me she didnt feel a thing.
> 
> EDIT: it seemed like it wasnt long ago when I heard about you passing Gill. Now you are not really that far from doubling his total points.
> 
> All hail DarkRyder, as he is the prince. Because I am still King.


I am Lord Shai Hulud


----------



## goodtobeking

Just took over 1st place in QMC from Almogavar. Now its time to go to work...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15567452*
> Just took over 1st place in QMC from Almogavar. Now its time to go to work...


EDIT: I also finished my first CP WU. One more WU left at 320 hours in, and only 35 hours left.

EDIT2: Dirt 3 locked up my rig when I exited it. And I lost my second CP WU with only 12 hours to go. 338 hours done. Rage


----------



## Tex1954

Updated.....


----------



## JY

My first million









I just hit 1M points








http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=2f87d6265333f344d80840736721cf0e


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man


----------



## Tex1954

updated.... JY 1mil and retired DNetC.


----------



## JY

Thanks







Output from me should increase quite significantly soon


----------



## DarkRyder

so hows my buddy tex ?


----------



## Tex1954

Hi DR... Arms wearing out... have to take 5 every hour... doing ceiling and top cracks...


----------



## DarkRyder

take a sec and log into msn


----------



## Tex1954

It ain't working now for some reason...


----------



## DarkRyder

live messenger
needs to ask you a question...


----------



## DarkRyder

live messenger
needs to ask you a question...


----------



## Tex1954

It don't work...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15607261*
> Hi DR... Arms wearing out... have to take 5 every hour... doing ceiling and top cracks...


Oh boy, sounds like drywall. So much fun, your such a lucky guy.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;15609423*
> Oh boy, sounds like drywall. So much fun, your such a lucky guy.


that's true, he had one of those "







" faces when talking about drywall. i suppose if he enjoys it so much, he wouldn't mind working on some BOINCers' houses that need drywalling done, ya think?


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Sure... $25/Hr plus materials and travel expenses.


----------



## DarkRyder

i have a friend that will pay you to come up to his house and level up his wow characters while he is at work.


----------



## Tex1954

never played WOW... have no idea how it works...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;15616499*
> LOL! Sure... $25/Hr plus materials and travel expenses.


how about instead of paying, I'll have my machine BOINC for your account, up to one week's worth of solid crunching, if you can finish the work in 2 days or less


----------



## Tex1954

Sorry, I'm getting low on cash and can't afford to work for free anymore...


----------



## DarkRyder

guess you'll just have to try and get your job back at Chip and Dales. lol


----------



## Tex1954

[email protected]!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

oops, did i let your secret out??? my bad


----------



## Angrybutcher

Not that it's difficult to do, but broke my first million for DistrRTgen


----------



## DarkRyder

good job


----------



## Jayce1971

Although he's not on our team, Ste\/e hit 3 *billion* today on PrimeGrid. Kudo's, man. Having (8) GTX 580's can pay off!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Although he's not on our team, Ste\/e hit 3 *billion* today on PrimeGrid. Kudo's, man. Having (8) GTX 580's can pay off!!!!


Congrats to ALL!!! Points on any/all projects are great for the team!!!

Sooo, tell SteVe to join us... we could use 8 GTX 580 boards on the team...

Personally, I would like to have eight HD6990's or four 7990's and four GTX790's... need to find a job first...


----------



## Jayce1971

I think that he's kind of like........ _the_ #1 cruncher.....in the world. I believe he's on Team Seti already. Otherwise, sure!


----------



## Angrybutcher

10 mil total points









Now let's see where I go with SLI 570's cranking away


----------



## Jayce1971

Ugh oh. Look out, here comes Butcher! Congrats, brother. Just don't forget to do a little gaming occasionally!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 10 mil total points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see where I go with SLI 570's cranking away


Is it safe to assume that the quest for 20 million has begun?


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I run a certain project, 20m should be here in about a week


----------



## Jayce1971

What kind of temps are you getting with that sweet wc setup?


----------



## Angrybutcher

My highest CPU core is at 61c and the GPUs at 41c and 38c under load


----------



## Jayce1971

Dang. Wish I could get my gpu temps down that low, (needs wc'ing BAD!). My setup is kind of a complete reversal. My cpu very rarely climbs above 40c, and my gpu's are 57c/64c crunchin' right now.







Being that my next door neighbor is the programmer (gibbscam) at the local cnc machine shop, I should have him fabricate some home-made water blocks for my hawks. Maybe I could get my temps down below 50c and overclock/overvolt the [email protected] out of 'em!


----------



## Tex1954

If the Hawks are reference design, you can get full coverage water blocks several places...


----------



## Jayce1971

They aren't. That being the problem, no one makes a full coverage design for them, but I don't think the design would be tough. And realistically, as much as I'd like temps in the 40's I don't think that running 24hrs a day at 64-65c is gonna degrade them at all. Like you said, "stable temperature".
WOOT! 500 posts!







Also in Top40 BOINC team! Good day, all around.


----------



## Jayce1971

25 Million tonight. I'm happy.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> 25 Million tonight. I'm happy.


Updated...

Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, congrats!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Finally took over 2nd place in Cosmology. Has been my most devoted projects and has taken a me a while. Now I have to double my points to take over 1st. Anyone wanna help me??


----------



## Tex1954

Help you? Sure! I'll sell you a couple of computers for triple too much money that will help a lot!!!










Congrats!


----------



## magic8192

I will only double charge


----------



## canna

1 million points total passed.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canna*
> 
> 1 million points total passed.


Nice







What projects are you focusing on?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canna*
> 
> 1 million points total passed.


I would like to know what team you are on and what you are working on...

I can't find you in BOINCStats... at least not under "canna".


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hit 10M points in PrimeGrid today


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hit 10M points in PrimeGrid today


I just broke 8M on Prime Grid last night!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hit 10M points in PrimeGrid today


Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Updated everything, Big Dogs, Milestones, etc... Pheweee! Lot of projects out there...


----------



## JY

*Sigh* I'm finally back home









Could you put me down for 2.5 million please


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> *Sigh* I'm finally back home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you put me down for 2.5 million please


Glad you made it back. Seems were crazy over there last night.


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, DarkRyder took over Climate Prediction Big Dog... and I will break 100 mil points tomorrow, so updated both with JY at 2.5...

Congrats to all! (and glad JY okay now...)


----------



## Jayce1971

Nice. Tex now in the "elite eight"


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! 100 mil on projects other than Prime Grid and DnetC was my goal. The HD6990 card helped me do it with Milkyway which is one of my fav projects. In all truth, it's merely a number goal and not really important because all the times I ran PG for BGB etc. did about half the points. Now, PG gives out 1/2 the points it used to do bringing it more equal with other GPU tasks.

BOINC, [email protected], Distributed.Net, World Community Grid, these major projects help everybody as do most of them IMHO.

Points aren't important to me other than a performance measure of the hardware under my control. It gives me no satisfaction to my ego to make X points... what does make me feel good is to overclock and make them faster! LOL! We are helping to find Vulcan, discover warp speed, and Cure Cancers... especially since my Grand Father, Mother, Father, Sister, Brother had it....

Also, the fellowship of other hardware overclockers and water coolers and artists who Mod hardware give me the most joy. It's the people who make this possible and the people whom I think are most important and the people who I really care about. The single Pentium-M laptop participant is as important to me as the dual-quad GTX590 participant, I see no difference.

Crunch On!!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! 100 mil on projects other than Prime Grid and DnetC was my goal. The HD6990 card helped me do it with Milkyway which is one of my fav projects. In all truth, it's merely a number goal and not really important because all the times I ran PG for BGB etc. did about half the points. Now, PG gives out 1/2 the points it used to do bringing it more equal with other GPU tasks.
> BOINC, [email protected], Distributed.Net, World Community Grid, these major projects help everybody as do most of them IMHO.
> Points aren't important to me other than a performance measure of the hardware under my control. It gives me no satisfaction to my ego to make X points... what does make me feel good is to overclock and make them faster! LOL! We are helping to find Vulcan, discover warp speed, and Cure Cancers... especially since my Grand Father, Mother, Father, Sister, Brother had it....
> Also, the fellowship of other hardware overclockers and water coolers and artists who Mod hardware give me the most joy. It's the people who make this possible and the people whom I think are most important and the people who I really care about. The single Pentium-M laptop participant is as important to me as the dual-quad GTX590 participant, I see no difference.
> Crunch On!!!


congratulations on 100 million points dude







and the points do matter







that's a lot of zeros!


----------



## Tex1954

Exactly the way I look at it... except as a local hardware performance measure, points in general are a lot of ZERO to me... LOL! It has nothing to do with who I am other than the fact I am a person participating in worthy projects to help all.


----------



## kyismaster

congrats ! you must have one beast of a setup.

1,459.70 pending points - hmm... Thats a pretty large delay. xD

so you must have a cluster of 2600k's


----------



## Tex1954

I have what I have... all simple systems... put together with $$$$... something I am short of now.

LOL!

Also, ya'll may notice DarkRyder hit 100 Mil in Moo! Wrapper couple days ago... sheesh! That's a lot of cobblestones! (If only they were nickels...)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I have what I have... all simple systems... put together with $$$$... something I am short of now.
> LOL!
> Also, ya'll may notice DarkRyder hit 100 Mil in Moo! Wrapper couple days ago... sheesh! That's a lot of cobblestones! (If only they were nickels...)


it could be pennies and he'd still be rich xD

does 2500 stones / 10 hours on 1 pc sound like a good rate?

hmm, sapposedly it would take me 5500 days to get on his level.... -salutes- amazing work Ryder.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it could be pennies and he'd still be rich xD
> does 2500 stones / 10 hours on 1 pc sound like a good rate?
> hmm, sapposedly it would take me 5500 days to get on his level.... -salutes- amazing work Ryder.


2500? Depends on the project.

And you or I could beat DarkRyder in about 1 week or less... it's easy... Just buy enough parts to support about 25 HD6990 boards and let'm rip!










(or maybe 50 of them...)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 2500? Depends on the project.
> And you or I could beat DarkRyder in about 1 week or less... it's easy... Just buy enough parts to support about 25 HD6990 boards and let'm rip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or maybe 50 of them...)


LOL. how come ABC doesn't use GPU? - Edit: nevermind, i think i just found out how to enable gpu.... -facepalm-

3000* is pure CPU processing.

well 25x 6990's is just you know... 5k +


----------



## Tex1954

Glad you got it worked out!

If ya feel like it, you could add some project numbers for everyone in the spreadsheet...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Glad you got it worked out!
> If ya feel like it, you could add some project numbers for everyone in the spreadsheet...


could you PM me a guide on that?







-started yesterday-


----------



## Tex1954

Merry Christmas to All!!

Especially good present to DarkRyder; over 500 Million points today!!


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Merry Christmas to All!!
> Especially good present to DarkRyder; over 500 Million points today!!


Congrats, DarkRyder. Heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Merry Christmas to All!!
> Especially good present to DarkRyder; over 500 Million points today!!


That is HUGE, 500M points, Go DarkRyder


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks a lot guys. imagine if there was an odometer on video cards, like miles or kilometers on cards but on video cards it was hours ran at 100% gpu usage. imagine what mine would say, lol


----------



## Tex1954

It would say "Man I'm tired... give me away to Tex1954 and get something new that ain't worn out!"

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, i'm sure it would.


----------



## goodtobeking

Congrats DR. BOINC.

Just hit 10 million total last night. Still trying to crawl my way up to top dog in Cosmology.


----------



## deegon

I hit 100 million


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I hit 100 million










very nicely done!! Will be a long time coming to get that high, crazy numbers some of you all have


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I hit 100 million


Awsome! Good job, Deegon.


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man


----------



## deegon

For HUMANITY and for THE TEAM. . . .


----------



## DarkRyder

Heil Hit....... i mean Heil OCN!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

next goal... 1 billion points...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> next goal... *help goodtobeking reach* 1 billion points...


Fixed that for you. Hell of a guy there


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Hit my first 1 million points today, to close out the year. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, says 973K more or less...

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=ace269ddf6142b314bb183cd64fb9744

Have to wait for the update.... LOL!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, says 973K more or less...
> 
> http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=ace269ddf6142b314bb183cd64fb9744
> 
> Have to wait for the update.... LOL!


It updated, now I'm over 1 million.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> It updated, now I'm over 1 million.


So you are... and just in time!!!

LOL!

Updated!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Oh Oh! Looks like it's almost time to retire FreeHAL....

Win7-950

21066 [email protected] 1/2/2012 8:53:06 AM Scheduler request completed
21067 [email protected] 1/2/2012 8:53:06 AM Not sending work - we don't have that much work now
21068 [email protected] 1/2/2012 8:53:06 AM the FreeHAL team wishes you a Merry Christmas

It's been running years... maybe it has enough "Facts" now...


----------



## 2002dunx

Well I had a dream.... or was it an electricity bill for £600+ ( $1000 ) !

It was fine to push the hardware to the maximum over the last fortnight, but back to work in the morning, GROAN ! so need to reduce the load on the kit to avoid an possible overheating issues whilst I'm grafting hard.

So after racking up some (useless) points, I'm drifting back to some serious research next...

I need to protect "My Dawg" status over on [email protected]









Signed back in to [email protected] and may give Albert another try (?)

dunx

P.S. Happy New Year to all !


----------



## Tex1954

So far on Albert, the tasks on an HD6990 are long and give only 500 points... seems they are slower than Einstein Nvidia tasks... Also, the 7.0.3 BOINC runs Albert fine, but nothing else! I couldn't get it to start any other tasks at all... they just sat there Ready To Start but never started...

So, back to 6.12.34 for me...

And a $1000 electric bill? Good grief!!! How much is it per Kilowatt where you are?


----------



## DarkRyder

maybe its cause of the extension cord i am running to my rigs running boinc lol


----------



## tommykl

woo I am officially ranked 50 on boincstats for Overclock.net


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I remember when I was ranked like 145 or so...

Great job!


----------



## one-shot

10,418,511

I'm over 10M on Primegrid points, too!

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=f4fbb782459f3863104af64f3f96f54c

and over 1.5M WCG points for OCN

1,540,487


----------



## goodtobeking

Congrats One-shot. You have almost as much points in PG, as I do total.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Congrats One-shot. You have almost as much points in PG, as I do total.


Thanks! Primegrid is the only project I've run on my GPUs. As far as I know it gives the most points for Nvidia GPUs. I can get up to ~600K PPD if I use all 3 GPUs.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot*
> 
> Thanks! Primegrid is the only project I've run on my GPUs. As far as I know it gives the most points for Nvidia GPUs. I can get up to ~600K PPD if I use all 3 GPUs.


Partially. DistrRTgen will net 600k ppd on a single 570.....when they have available work


----------



## Jayce1971

Skyrim has been a bane to my ppd the last couple of weeks...







Wish I had a dedicated crunchin' rig.


----------



## kyismaster

About to take the lead average credit produced per day of [email protected] for OCN









Mr.blox here i come! http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=abc_main&st=0&ti=1619#7









however, i wonder if i shoulda joined another @home o___O;;


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> maybe its cause of the extension cord i am running to my rigs running boinc lol


LoL

As for price I daren't even look !









dunx


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I think I might loose my # 1 spot on [email protected]
LOL


----------



## Tex1954

Okay folks, all the Big Dawgs updated and some other things.

Way back when, had a problem with the old editor and the numpad used as arrow pad and sometimes numbers were placed in the text instead of the stupid cursor moving...

Please excuse typos and if anybody sees some, please inform me and I will correct them ASAP.


----------



## kyismaster

I should break 1 million in 223 days. I'll see you guys then.


----------



## Tex1954

Enter BGB, win a prize... maybe sooner!


----------



## kyismaster

Great sounds fun! finally have a dedicated rig, how do i start BGB in february?

I have a pool of about~ 1....2....4....6...8 computers.







just gotta find out how to make them all crunch at the same time, might need to install a hub

2x AMD +3200 w/ 128mb gfx cards
2x pentium 4 3.0ghz's duos
2x intel duo 1.8ghz
1x sb i5-2500k
1x celeron 2.8ghz.









my current placement at [email protected] is just my i5-2500k running alone.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Great sounds fun! finally have a dedicated rig, how do i start BGB in february?
> I have a pool of about~ 1....2....4....6...8 computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta find out how to make them all crunch at the same time, might need to install a hub
> 2x AMD +3200 w/ 128mb gfx cards
> 2x pentium 4 3.0ghz's duos
> 2x intel duo 1.8ghz
> 1x sb i5-2500k
> 1x celeron 2.8ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current placement at [email protected] is just my i5-2500k running alone.


All ya need is a switch







any old switch will do
I always get excited when I add another comp to the list, so you must be hummen about adding 8 of them lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> All ya need is a switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any old switch will do
> I always get excited when I add another comp to the list, so you must be hummen about adding 8 of them lol










trust me, i have more, but my family will complain about my power usage









All hand me downs though, if you were wondering









where to hide this monster is the better question


----------



## DarkRyder

i used to run a pc in my closet when i lived with my parents. the only way you'd know it was there was if you saw the power cord and the cat5 cables running under the door. lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i used to run a pc in my closet when i lived with my parents. the only way you'd know it was there was if you saw the power cord and the cat5 cables running under the door. lol










i have a shelf in front of my closet, so i don't think anyone would notice -tempted-


----------



## DarkRyder

worked for me. when i was at my parents house, and my old apartment.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked for me. when i was at my parents house, and my old apartment.


did they notice the power bill go up?


----------



## DarkRyder

it was always high, never noticed lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

As I close in on 25M points, it seems my newest 570 is crashing and burning. Any load that shows up on the second card, I get an instant black or garbled screen and the system locks solid. Here's where I'm reminded how much of a pain water cooling can be. For me to test the card, I need to rip apart and reconfigure the loop multiple times! Oh well


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> it was always high, never noticed lol


Hmm, kinda of a bummer but just found out my P4's are toast. unless i get a network card.
I got the AMD 3300+ to work however, which is better than my p4's @1.54 gflop/ per one core it has.... my i2500k is only 3.54 gflop to give you reference, per core.

but on the plus side, i got a 24 port switch box







24 computers.... stack them high? hope it doesn't get too toasty or cops thermal scan my home, then bust my door open in a sting operation for increase in "heat and power usage"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> As I close in on 25M points, it seems my newest 570 is crashing and burning. Any load that shows up on the second card, I get an instant black or garbled screen and the system locks solid. Here's where I'm reminded how much of a pain water cooling can be. For me to test the card, I need to rip apart and reconfigure the loop multiple times! Oh well


that sucks, but early congrats on the 25m!

It kinda sucks that so much points is sitting in pending points lol.
i have about 40k in one day worth of pending points and only 20k profit.

ever since i joined colatz, my ppd has increased drastically o___O
instead of reaching 1m at 222 days, i can now reach it in 50 days.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm a few days away from 550 million. does that count?







imagine the power usage that added up to that total....


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> As I close in on 25M points, it seems my newest 570 is crashing and burning. Any load that shows up on the second card, I get an instant black or garbled screen and the system locks solid. Here's where I'm reminded how much of a pain water cooling can be. For me to test the card, I need to rip apart and reconfigure the loop multiple times! Oh well


That sucks because I probably have something close to what you have with 6950's instead of 570's.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ever since i joined colatz, my ppd has increased drastically o___O
> instead of reaching 1m at 222 days, i can now reach it in 50 days.


That is the thing, not all the projects are equal. During the BGB events most people crunch the high point projects and during the rest of the month they either do the projects of the month or whatever floats their boat.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm a few days away from 550 million. does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the power usage that added up to that total....


$12949771240? xD!
- just added another computer to my loop







ftw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> That is the thing, not all the projects are equal. During the BGB events most people crunch the high point projects and during the rest of the month they either do the projects of the month or whatever floats their boat.


hmm, thats not really fair really.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hmm, thats not really fair really.


I thought this when I first started doing the BGB events, but prizes are not based on your total 48 hour point total "rank". As long as you hit the threshold for that prize, you're entered in a drawing.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> $12949771240? xD!
> - just added another computer to my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftw.
> hmm, thats not really fair really.


The BGB is multi-purposed.

1) Bring attention to BOINC and the OCN BOINC team and thereby possibly recruit new members.
2) To get a "Team" points boost.
3) To encourage "Espirit de Corp" within the team.

That is why the prizes are given out from a drawing that one "Qualifies" for. That way Joe/Jane Doe with the dual Athlon 2.4GHz system has an equal chance to get a prize with Super Bob with the quad XEON hex core server system. Even laptops of older vintage have a chance to qualify.

And, from my perspective, every core crunching is helping humanity in some way and worthy and we can leave the wallet equation out of it to keep things friendly.

I think the system is the best friendly compromise possible...

And, we always keep in mind this "IS" OCN... this is home of overclocked FAST computers... so the greatest majority of people can crunch 50k points in 48 hrs...one way or another...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hell, even my work laptop's ATI card can crunch nearly 20k in 48 hours on the Collatz GPU project. If Collatz counts it within that 48 hours is another story lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> As I close in on 25M points, it seems my newest 570 is crashing and burning. Any load that shows up on the second card, I get an instant black or garbled screen and the system locks solid. Here's where I'm reminded how much of a pain water cooling can be. For me to test the card, I need to rip apart and reconfigure the loop multiple times! Oh well


Honestly, I'd really l ike to feel sorry for you, I really would. But I've got my own issue (either CPU or mobo not sure which) and since you passed me a few days ago, I will feel no sympathy toward you until I pass you again. Then I will feel sorry for you, so hurry up and break something else so I can catch you and then feel sorry for you!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The BGB is multi-purposed.
> 1) Bring attention to BOINC and the OCN BOINC team and thereby possibly recruit new members.
> 2) To get a "Team" points boost.
> 3) To encourage "Espirit de Corp" within the team.
> That is why the prizes are given out from a drawing that one "Qualifies" for. That way Joe/Jane Doe with the dual Athlon 2.4GHz system has an equal chance to get a prize with Super Bob with the quad XEON hex core server system. Even laptops of older vintage have a chance to qualify.
> And, from my perspective, every core crunching is helping humanity in some way and worthy and we can leave the wallet equation out of it to keep things friendly.
> I think the system is the best friendly compromise possible...
> And, we always keep in mind this "IS" OCN... this is home of overclocked FAST computers... so the greatest majority of people can crunch 50k points in 48 hrs...one way or another...


mmm, indeed. sounds like a challenge is brewing.
Maybe I will attempt, next BGB with a fleet of intel atoms.









thanks for your words of wisdom.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Honestly, I'd really l ike to feel sorry for you, I really would. But I've got my own issue (either CPU or mobo not sure which) and since you passed me a few days ago, I will feel no sympathy toward you until I pass you again. Then I will feel sorry for you, so hurry up and break something else so I can catch you and then feel sorry for you!!












Hmm...while I troubleshoot this, I guess I could just disconnect my second 570 for a couple days and still gain points


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> mmm, indeed. sounds like a challenge is brewing.
> Maybe I will attempt, next BGB with a fleet of intel atoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your words of wisdom.


LOL! The more the merrier!! Imagine a fleet of ATOMS in your closet...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! The more the merrier!! Imagine a fleet of ATOMS in your closet...










at least Atoms are usually on ITX boards, which make them, insanely space efficient.









or if i can make them run in parallel, like a blade server!









10 x 1.8 ghz dual core low TDP duo's. mmm ~ 100w each.

1000w total.









20 cores @ 1.8GHZ, Take that xeon bullies!

then again, ITX i5-2500k's sounds fun too.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least Atoms are usually on ITX boards, which make them, insanely space efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if i can make them run in parallel, like a blade server!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 x 1.8 ghz dual core low TDP duo's. mmm ~ 100w each.
> 1000w total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 cores @ 1.8GHZ, Take that xeon bullies!
> then again, ITX i5-2500k's sounds fun too.


A cruncher after my own heart!! I've been designing a multi-CPU crunching thingy a while... and I have looked at speed, price, power, cores... all of it. Seems no matter what I actually use, it takes about $2K USD to put together 36 3GHz cores... 4 or 6 core CPU's, the price is about the same but power goes up on 4-core chips..

More Cores is what I want... several Mobo's running off one power supply... no video cards... stacked...

Anyway, maybe someday... I hadn't looked at ITX... maybe something there...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...while I troubleshoot this, I guess I could just disconnect my second 570 for a couple days and still gain points


My graphics card started spazzing out today too. I'm probably gonna go for a 6870.

i guess it can't take 2 days at 100% at 50c.







XFX i tell you, XFX.... Rue the day I buy another....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> A cruncher after my own heart!! I've been designing a multi-CPU crunching thingy a while... and I have looked at speed, price, power, cores... all of it. Seems no matter what I actually use, it takes about $2K USD to put together 36 3GHz cores... 4 or 6 core CPU's, the price is about the same but power goes up on 4-core chips..
> More Cores is what I want... several Mobo's running off one power supply... no video cards... stacked...
> Anyway, maybe someday... I hadn't looked at ITX... maybe something there...


well, boards run around 50~ a piece.

50 x 10 = 500?
+
200x 10 = 2000?
+
100 x 5= 500?

50 x 10 = 500?

so thats 10 x 2400 i5's = 40 cores
5x 650-800w power supplies 2 each mobo
10x MATX boards (foxconn)
and 8 GB ram per board = 80GB of ram

total of

40x Cores @ 3.4 ghz
80 GB of ram
10x MATX boards
4000w's of power.

total of 3.5k usd.
=___=;;

dangerous to power 2 on one power supply, but could be done i suppose. i mean you get no overhead but... thats... ok i guess.

Pending credit: 51,750.00 <- i feel gypped. lol

i wonder if you can run 2 power supplies in parallel, meaning taking 2 of the same wires and turning it into one. hopefully it won't double the voltage, ex: 12v+12v = 24v if done wrong, or 12v+12v = 12v if done right.


----------



## Tex1954

I think you could power more than 2 off one PS... One Master board and 3 slaves for POR things...

But, don't matter... it's out of my price range at the moment...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I think you could power more than 2 off one PS... One Master board and 3 slaves for POR things...
> But, don't matter... it's out of my price range at the moment...


indeed... a challenge for another at OCN.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Honestly, I'd really l ike to feel sorry for you, I really would. But I've got my own issue (either CPU or mobo not sure which) and since you passed me a few days ago, I will feel no sympathy toward you until I pass you again. Then I will feel sorry for you, so hurry up and break something else so I can catch you and then feel sorry for you!!


Ok, did some troubleshooting. It's either the second 570, or my 8x pci-x slot. Need to drain the loop and swap cards for more testing, but I'll do that another day.

In the meantime, you sir, will not be passing me! I've disabled my second card for the time being


----------



## granno21

Just topped 10 million and just passed gamer11200. One boinc editor down, two to go


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just topped 10 million and just passed gamer11200. One boinc editor down, two to go


LOL. . .


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Ok, did some troubleshooting. It's either the second 570, or my 8x pci-x slot. Need to drain the loop and swap cards for more testing, but I'll do that another day.
> In the meantime, you sir, will not be passing me! I've disabled my second card for the time being


Yeah, I most likely won't be passing you. My computer runs for about 2-3 hours on average then locks up. Since this was my first chip that I've ever OC'd, I think I was a bit zealous in my endeavour to reach 4 GHz on it (successfully i might add







), and it has degraded quickly. It will no longer boot at anything under 1.25, currently I have it running @ 1.3 in hopes that more volts means it runs longer. Btw, it's currently running @ 2.8 at 1.3 volts







Unfortunately, I don't have the funds for a new chip, let alone a new mobo/chip, so I think my BOINC contributions for awhile will be pretty much for the BGB, and my old laptop running SIMAP/WUProp


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just topped 10 million and just passed gamer11200. One boinc editor down, two to go


Congrats!

Updated!


----------



## tommykl

I got my first Ruby badge in WCG, now I have a sudden urge to say "gotta catch them all".


----------



## Tex1954

BOINC addict... no doubt about it...

Badges and Certificates....










(Join the rest of us addicts... LOL!)


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> I got my first Ruby badge in WCG, now I have a sudden urge to say "gotta catch them all".


I'm going the opposite route, "caught them all" and now I'm going for my first ruby: either Clean water or Malaria. Its tough to choose between all these worthy projects


----------



## kyismaster

guys! i need help, i have a big one! xD

My block: elapsed time: 49h:53min:32sec







stuck at 82%

maybe it will give me 10000000000 points


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yes! Officially passed 25M points according to BOINCstats


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Officially passed 25M points according to BOINCstats


what the heck do you have running for your system?? Surely a single 570 can't be better than 3 OC'd 460s can it?? I've got my 460s running @ 860 at the moment on PG, and you're almost doubling my point output!! Good work, just frustrating that I can't seem to catch you!!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Officially passed 25M points according to BOINCstats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck do you have running for your system?? Surely a single 570 can't be better than 3 OC'd 460s can it?? I've got my 460s running @ 860 at the moment on PG, and you're almost doubling my point output!! Good work, just frustrating that I can't seem to catch you!!!
Click to expand...

yer in some cases it works out to be about 3:1 when your up against the bigger cards, but there is nothing wrong with the 460s i have a couple and they still go hard








but I wouldn't buy another one I would only go for the bigger cards it works out cheaper in the long run, well IMO


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Officially passed 25M points according to BOINCstats


Not bad!

Updated...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> what the heck do you have running for your system?? Surely a single 570 can't be better than 3 OC'd 460s can it?? I've got my 460s running @ 860 at the moment on PG, and you're almost doubling my point output!! Good work, just frustrating that I can't seem to catch you!!!


Well, a single 570 will do ~350k ppd on Primegrid PPS. A 460 is ~150k ppd. Theoretically, you should be able to pass me in a couple weeks at max points per day


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Well, a single 570 will do ~350k ppd on Primegrid PPS. A 460 is ~150k ppd. Theoretically, you should be able to pass me in a couple weeks at max points per day


i like my 100 dollar cards...love how great and high they OC. but i kept forgetting to check the spreadsheet, by the looks of it, guess I'll have to look at the 5xx series when I get some money to my name


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> i like my 100 dollar cards...love how great and high they OC. but i kept forgetting to check the spreadsheet, by the looks of it, guess I'll have to look at the 5xx series when I get some money to my name


Once I can get a deal, I'm building a dual 5850 or 5870 dedicated rig for Moo! That will be some nice points


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Once I can get a deal, I'm building a dual 5850 or 5870 dedicated rig for Moo! That will be some nice points


WOW That is exactly what I have been doing







I have the rig up and going with a single 5870 right now. Going to add the 2nd 5870 later....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Once I can get a deal, I'm building a dual 5850 or 5870 dedicated rig for Moo! That will be some nice points


I thought it would be easier to go with a 69xx series.

o___O 5870 is kinda.... old.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I thought it would be easier to go with a 69xx series.
> o___O 5870 is kinda.... old.


Easier, yes. Points per dollar, not even close. Boinc doesn't care about extra shaders or memory. The number of CUDA or Stream cores a card has is the only factor. Check this out.

6970 - 1536 cores - ~330k ppd - $300
6950 - 1408 cores - ~260k ppd - $275
6870 - 1120 cores - ~250k ppd - $170
6850 - 960 cores - ~200k ppd - $150

Now the 58xx series
5870 - 1600 cores - ~370k ppd - $150
5850 - 1440 cores - ~275k ppd - $125
5830 - 1120 cores - ~155k ppd - $100

For a dedicated BOINC or Folding rig, the 68xx or 69xx cards are just not worth the cost.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Easier, yes. Points per dollar, not even close. Boinc doesn't care about extra shaders or memory. The number of CUDA or Stream cores a card has is the only factor. Check this out.
> 6970 - 1536 cores - ~330k ppd - $300
> 6950 - 1408 cores - ~260k ppd - $275
> 6870 - 1120 cores - ~250k ppd - $170
> 6850 - 960 cores - ~200k ppd - $150
> Now the 58xx series
> 5870 - 1600 cores - ~370k ppd - $150
> 5850 - 1440 cores - ~275k ppd - $125
> 5830 - 1120 cores - ~155k ppd - $100
> For a dedicated BOINC or Folding rig, the 68xx or 69xx cards are just not worth the cost.


that is so weird. in bitcoining, 6990's murder. and 5870's are poo.

so my 5570 should do something better then my new 6850?


----------



## Angrybutcher

The 6990 is 3072 cores and pumps out about 750k ppd, at $500+. You can pull those same numbers from two 5870's for ~$300.

The 5570 only has 400 cores and would only produce about 75k ppd.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The 6990 is 3072 cores and pumps out about 750k ppd, at $500+. You can pull those same numbers from two 5870's for ~$300.
> The 5570 only has 400 cores and would only produce about 75k ppd.


not bad for a 5570.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Off-topic, Tex, I'll be passing you in a couple weeks on WhatPulse


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Well, seeing as how my main box has been running Linux for a long time, no wonder!


----------



## gamer11200

Fixed up some code issues and compressed the log of Achievements for October and August into spoiler tags.


----------



## DarkRyder

what code issues?


----------



## eus105454

Just passed 5 million points!









Currently in 95th place on the OCN team. Hopefully I can pull even with Gamer (66th) and Goodtobeking (63rd) in a few more weeks!


----------



## DarkRyder

still waiting for you to catch up with me


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> still waiting for you to catch up with me


You may be waiting for quite some time. Unless, of course, I win the lotto, buy AMD, and put together a daisy chain of one thousand 6990's...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what code issues?


No closing bracket on a few things and spoiler tags weren't working correctly.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passed 5 million points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in 95th place on the OCN team. Hopefully I can pull even with Gamer (66th) and Goodtobeking (63rd) in a few more weeks!


Bring it. Even after you pass me, I will still be the King. And its good to be king.

Glad more and more are always joining our team. Even if they do pass me. But I may kick you in the nuts for fun.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Bring it. Even after you pass me, I will still be the King. And its good to be king.
> Glad more and more are always joining our team. Even if they do pass me. But I may kick you in the nuts for fun.


LOL

Then henceforth I shall wear a cup to protect the family jewels as I continue my meteoric rise!


----------



## DarkRyder

i could so totally see this conversation in Robin Hood: Men in tights lol


----------



## Timbojones

Good work


----------



## granno21

Just hit 1 year of crunch time on WCG


----------



## DarkRyder

nice! gj man!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just hit 1 year of crunch time on WCG


Sweet! Congrats!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just hit 1 year of crunch time on WCG




Working on my 123rd year for OCN!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 
> Working on my 123rd year for OCN!


That's unbelievable. You are #866 in total run-time







How many cores do you have crunching for WCG?


----------



## DarkRyder

a few


----------



## gamer11200

Finally completed 1 year of runtime for World Community Grid. https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


----------



## DarkRyder

bout time gamer, we've been waiting on you....


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Finally completed 1 year of runtime for World Community Grid. https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


Good Job buddy. How about a race to 2 years?


----------



## goodtobeking

Woot, finally finished 1000 WUs for [email protected] And since they are all worth 420 points regardless of hours crunched, I now have a cool 420,000 POINTS



Nice round number, which happens to be my favorite number as well...420


----------



## Tex1954

Nice! I'm only about 400K behind so look out!

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm #1 in collatz for the team now...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm #1 in collatz for the team now...


nice one. . . .


----------



## DarkRyder

ty, sir.


----------



## Tex1954

Ya ya... you are making TOO MANY points... time to donate some of your GPU's to needy folks... like me maybe?

LOL!

Congrats!


----------



## Jayce1971

Early congrats to Dunx. Looks like he'll be in the "Elite Eleven" with 100 million or more points very shortly!


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, glad to see you up there. you've earned it!


----------



## 2002dunx

Why thank you !....









I just noticed how close I'd got after a cut & paste into Notepad.

It seems a long time ago ( August 2010 ? ) that I started up my first BOINC PC and now I have five PC's, four monitors, six graphics cards and a few spare bits !

LOL

dunx

P.S. Still can't decide whether or not to sink a pile of dosh into a brand new 7950 ? ? ?


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm gonna wait a few months to delve into the world that is 79xx series. their driver support is almost non-existent still for the that series.


----------



## eus105454

Just passed 10 million points!!!









And moved into 68th place for the team!

Goodtobeking, I've started wearing my cup for the inevitable nut kicking... LOL!!!









PS...Post 100!!!


----------



## hxcnero

Just hit 5 million and made it to the top 100 for our team.









congrats eus105454, you're really storming up the ranks.


----------



## DarkRyder

gj guys.


----------



## b3machi7ke

I need new hardware, I didn't realize just how little points 460s turn out compared to the latest generations of cards... :-/


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I need new hardware, I didn't realize just how little points 460s turn out compared to the latest generations of cards... :-/


Yes you do. I'll be widening our point gap starting next week


----------



## 2002dunx

Smug mode on/

Top Ten for me !

Smug mode off/

P.S. three 460's @ 880 MHz here.... (every little helps...) i.e. my 8800GTS 320Mb on Mini_Collatz


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero*
> 
> Just hit 5 million and made it to the top 100 for our team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats eus105454, you're really storming up the ranks.


Thanks! Congrats to you too for cracking the top 100.

I wish I had learned about BOINC'ing sooner. It's fun, supports all sorts of good causes, and is becoming addictive...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Smug mode on/
> Top Ten for me !
> Smug mode off/
> P.S. three 460's here.... (every little helps...) i.e. my 8800GTS 320Mb on Mini_Collatz


NICE! Not only in the "Elite Eleven" for 100M+, but now in the "Top Ten" too!


----------



## 2002dunx

But it will be sad day when it warms up and I turn it all off, due to electricity prices...
It's currently 1 degree (C) ambient in here, and they will melt once we reach 20 degrees (C).

dunx


----------



## Jayce1971

Once the ambients get into the mid 70's-80F's, I'll have to reinstall the window ac. I duct 1/2 of the vent into the pc during summer. Helps with summertime temps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i just made my first 1mil day more to come i hope.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i just made my first 1mil day more to come i hope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm #1 in collatz for the team now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Nice! I'm only about 400K behind so look out!
> LOL!


It seems to me that most of our top BIONC people are in Kentucky... Maybe that state just attracts the best


----------



## Tex1954

Lower electricity costs might be a reason too... and great fishing...


----------



## DarkRyder

and a love for boinc, overclocking, and OCN!


----------



## Wheezo

Hit 3 million today. Id love to be in the top 100 by the end of this month.










http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=5f05f7bbcbfe1fd1323fb7996ec8546d


----------



## DarkRyder

nice goal to set, I hope you achieve it


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Dark, means a lot coming from a power-folder.

Likely will take longer but I will get there


----------



## DarkRyder

any points contributed is much appreciated


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> any points contributed is much appreciated


Oh heck yes! Every point is a possible disease cure, math equation solved, space info gained, whatever! It's all good!

ET out there somewhere too!


----------



## DarkRyder

that is correct sir


----------



## 2002dunx

Well I'm all set to enter the top 50 in the UK ststs !

dunx

P.S. Celebrated by adding another ATI 5870 today...


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Can't wait for you get to numero uno!!!


----------



## 2002dunx

Not likely, I will add a post with my electricity bill sometime, but it's -2 C here today and all five PC's are flying, but once it warms up I'm selling three on ebay to fund an AVX CPU + MoBo..

Just wasted a few hours trying to bully my 2 x HD5870's into playing nicely ! Had to detach from Collatz and re-start everything, but working fine now !

The basic idea is to sell five graphics cards, two MoBo's an cpu's, and buy a more power efficient system later in the year.

For now it's OC or Die !









dunx


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! That is a great strategy!

I wish you the best of luck... just stay away from Bulldozer chips as they don't crunch worth beans... just sold mine and got an 1100T to replace it...


----------



## DarkRyder

you made a good decision.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Sorry Almogavar, whoever you are, but you are no longer in the top 25 for the team. Please welcome me as the newest member of the OCN top 25


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Congrats Angrybutcher!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Welp I just got 10 MILLION points total







 This BGB was mighty good to me


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sorry Almogavar, whoever you are, but you are no longer in the top 25 for the team. Please welcome me as the newest member of the OCN top 25


Congrats Butcher!







I just cracked the top 50 myself today. Hopefully will get to join you in the top 25 in another two weeks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sorry Almogavar, whoever you are, but you are no longer in the top 25 for the team. Please welcome me as the newest member of the OCN top 25


Congrats this seems to be one of our best bgb to date alot of people stepped up and put out some big numbers. Lol my numbers going to be way down tommor i been running benchmarks for hwbot and getting my 4800 1.416 with offset voltages going to see what 5ghz needs hope under 1.45 and i might run it 24/7 being brave lol.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Overclocking and BOINC work well together!!!

LOL!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sorry Almogavar, whoever you are, but you are no longer in the top 25 for the team. Please welcome me as the newest member of the OCN top 25


Congrats!

I cracked 150 and that was my goal. Now on to top 100


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sorry Almogavar, whoever you are, but you are no longer in the top 25 for the team. Please welcome me as the newest member of the OCN top 25


Congratulations, but just so you know I'll be seeing you shortly...I just need to acquire another GPU and I'll be there even quicker...right now I think I'll be there in about 18 days


----------



## Jayce1971

I love it. Good to see everyone setting personal goals for the rigs!


----------



## DarkRyder

I think my rigs have already exceeded my goals. Now I have an overall goal. Its 1 billion points and being in the top 100 in the world in total credit.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I think my rigs have already exceeded my goals. Now I have an overall goal. Its 1 billion points and being in the top 100 in the world in total credit.


only 115 mill points to go to break the top 100. pulling in 3 mill/day, you should be there in what, 35-40 days?


----------



## lagittaja

Why is it that I'm not interested in competing in total points? I'd rather look at RAC.

Of course something like 100mil and 1bill total points are worth noting.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I think my rigs have already exceeded my goals. Now I have an overall goal. Its 1 billion points and being in the top 100 in the world in total credit.


Excellent goals! Never settle!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Why is it that I'm not interested in competing in total points? I'd rather look at RAC.
> Of course something like 100mil and 1bill total points are worth noting.


At the top It takes a high RAC to get the total points. So in a sense, I am doing both. It takes dedication to get a high RAC and keep it.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> At the top It takes a high RAC to get the total points. So in a sense, I am doing both. *It takes dedication to get a high RAC and keep it*.


not really, just takes a lot of money to buy sick systems


----------



## DarkRyder

i have one expensive system. the rest that amass my ppd are monsters pieced together with duct tape and super glue.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i have one expensive system. the rest that amass my ppd are monsters pieced together with duct tape and super glue.


lol thats so true those 2 5850s you had to rig up to get fans working.


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah, that one fan is holding on by J.B. Weld lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

my humor seems to have been missed, I was giving you grief because you're always blamed for having like 25 GPUs and 15 CPUs, and in general trying to take over the BOINC world with a massive made-up force of computing power that's classified above top secret and only you know the location...we all know how dedicated you are buddy, would never question you about that


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, well thank you.


----------



## Tex1954

Kissy kissy smoochy smoochy!!!!




















































We all wuv DarkRyder...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah yeah, whatever


----------



## lagittaja

Hahahah


----------



## granno21

After 5 months of crunching for Team OCN, I broke into the top 50


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> After 5 months of crunching for Team OCN, I broke into the 50


Congrats


----------



## Angrybutcher

Not exactly hard to do, but hit 10M points in DistrRTgen today


----------



## Jayce1971

Congrats, Butcher. You're really pouring it on, now!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Congrats, Butcher. You're really pouring it on, now!


hehe, thanks. I did my best personal day yesterday at 1.45M. That will subside soon as this AMD build fully finishes. I don't want my power bill to go TOO high lol


----------



## tommykl

I should break the 10M mark in Moowrapper later tonight


----------



## kyismaster

i have like 1.4 million right now ^^ broke my 1 mil


----------



## kyismaster

seems like moowrap broke though, even the site is offline


----------



## DarkRyder

site is up. right now the scheduler is off. so you cant get new workunits, but you can still upload completed ones.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, got all the stuff updated... I think.... LOL!


----------



## lagittaja

Well I've passed 3M sometime ago, and if I would combine mah points from all the 3 cpid's it would total at a little over 4M.

I'm looking at reaching 100M.


----------



## Tex1954

Try making all your projects the same NAME, same Country, and same TEAM... maybe they will combine then...


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Try making all your projects the same NAME, same Country, and same TEAM... maybe they will combine then...


Also, I would add to make sure that you use the same email address or change them all to the same, as BAM! goes by email to track accounts.


----------



## lagittaja

I've set them all correctly.. Said that here a few times already









This d81b523334258d68fc361f71d68fd2af is the correct cpid, which has all my projects, is in Overclock.net team and has almost all of my credit.

It's the two other cpid's that are "ghosts"

This eacf9f78c9ff7a65c592c778539d23a7 has 2 retired projects on it as in [email protected] and [email protected], and it is not in a team.

This f15cf81f17fa5c546bddc562bd22b542 has 1 retired project on it as in [email protected] and one actual ghost, a primegrid listed with 70k points, and that cpid is in the Universe examiners team. Which is quite disturbing as I have the real primegrid listed in the d81 cpid and which gets points if I would run primegrid.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I've set them all correctly.. Said that here a few times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This d81b523334258d68fc361f71d68fd2af is the correct cpid, which has all my projects, is in Overclock.net team and has almost all of my credit.
> It's the two other cpid's that are "ghosts"
> This eacf9f78c9ff7a65c592c778539d23a7 has 2 retired projects on it as in [email protected] and [email protected], and it is not in a team.
> This f15cf81f17fa5c546bddc562bd22b542 has 1 retired project on it as in [email protected] and one actual ghost, a primegrid listed with 70k points, and that cpid is in the Universe examiners team. Which is quite disturbing as I have the real primegrid listed in the d81 cpid and which gets points if I would run primegrid.


Have you tried "Merging computers by name" it would be under "Computers on this account" in your account
but you have to do it for each project website


----------



## lagittaja

Well that will fix the primegrid problem probably but idk what the heck can I do with the aqua&dnetc cpid :/

Of course BOINCStats has the BAM! option "Sync retired projects" but I didn't use BAM! back then so it gives me this error "You don't have credit in retired projects or the project accounts are not registered in BAM!."


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I've set them all correctly.. Said that here a few times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This d81b523334258d68fc361f71d68fd2af is the correct cpid, which has all my projects, is in Overclock.net team and has almost all of my credit.
> It's the two other cpid's that are "ghosts"
> This eacf9f78c9ff7a65c592c778539d23a7 has 2 retired projects on it as in [email protected] and [email protected], and it is not in a team.
> This f15cf81f17fa5c546bddc562bd22b542 has 1 retired project on it as in [email protected] and one actual ghost, a primegrid listed with 70k points, and that cpid is in the Universe examiners team. Which is quite disturbing as I have the real primegrid listed in the d81 cpid and which gets points if I would run primegrid.










man, really? Why does it matter so much that there are a couple of ghost accounts floating out there that have retired projects on them? You keep hammering on this, and in reality does it really matter? It can't be about the points, because there's only 70k out there. It can't be that it's working on projects you don't want, because AQUA and DNETC are retired so no resources are being "wasted" on them. So I don't get it, you keep making all these posts about this one account that has your name (part of it anyway) on the account with 70k points in PG, to what end? If you really are craving those 70k points just tell me and I'll run my rigs for your account for one day and give you an extra 500k points, just stop with this madness???


----------



## magic8192

When I was having the problem you are having, After making sure everything was synched up name username, email, country... I added all the projects to all of my computers and ran them even if it didn't do any work for a week or so. BAM eventually fixed most of the problems. I still have a zombie account, but all my active projects are now under the same username and all my horses are pulling the same wagon.


----------



## lagittaja

Actually AQUA has 600k+ points in there. GG sherlock.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> If you really are craving those 70k points just tell me and I'll run my rigs for your account for one day and give you an extra 500k points, just stop with this madness???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Actually AQUA has 600k+ points in there. GG sherlock.


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah, and butch will run his rig in my name too!!







lol


----------



## lagittaja

Sure I could go and run a little DistrRTgen on my sauna and crack 600k PPD but those are my AQUA points. From my favourite project ever.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Actually AQUA has 600k+ points in there. GG sherlock.


nvm, this is just stupid







maybe next time the genius will remember to put all BOINC projects under the same account instead of multiple accounts


----------



## lagittaja

You clearly have all the facts.. Who has been talking about signing projects with different names? *All my projects have been under the same account name since I started*, aka LagittajaWCG, the cpid's splitted even though I had all the same information set on all projects..

Only yesterday I decided to strip the WCG ending from my account name on all the active projects I had signed up for.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Now children


----------



## Bal3Wolf

behave or the wolf might need to rip off your limbs to use as toothpicks


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Now children


*shrugs* I just don't get people that complain about insignificant stuff, such as lost points. BOINC is about furthering scientific endeavors, it shouldn't be about the individual and how many points you get credit for or don't get credit for. The important thing is that the work was done and the effort to support science is there, whoever did the work and how much credit they get for it is irrelevant. People that complain about petty and insignificant things annoy me, so I vented a bit as I let my annoyance get the better of me, hence why I deleted my entire previous post with a truncated sentence. Now, it's time to stop complaining about the people that complain about insignificant things, and get back to the important things in life, like work


----------



## magic8192

If something annoys me, then I will ***** about it. This obviously annoys lagittaja. Doesn't bother me one way or the other that he is complaining. Seems that this board is somewhat for that kind of stuff.


----------



## DarkRyder

when a project closes you're info and points are locked. So if you decide to change your name, you will lose the other points for they will stay with the old info. its best to use what you have and live with the WCG at the end if you want all your eggs (points) in the same basket..


----------



## lagittaja

They weren't in the same basket to begin with, even when I had the WCG ending. That's the point.

But whatever..


----------



## DarkRyder

need to change them all to the name that ends with WCG then. i'm sorry, unless you dont want all your points under the same name, its YOUR ONLY OPTION.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well that will fix the primegrid problem probably but idk what the heck can I do with the aqua&dnetc cpid :/
> Of course BOINCStats has the BAM! option "Sync retired projects" but I didn't use BAM! back then so it gives me this error "You don't have credit in retired projects or the project accounts are not registered in BAM!."


Or you could start up a BAM account and change it that way and it's a good way to set every thing up on new and old computers anyways


----------



## lagittaja

But I am using BAM! already. In the post you quoted I said that that option is no use because "but I didn't use BAM! back then"

And using that option requires that the project has been registered with BAM! a.k.a. use the "sign up for projects" page and either "create account" or "find account" and then probably attaching it using BAM!.

But nevertheless, they're staying in those cpid's, didn't use BAM! with those two projects so can't do anything to them anymore. Case closed.


----------



## deegon

LOL my bad


----------



## magic8192

Is primegrid still attached to one of the old accounts? If it is then that is all I would worry about.


----------



## lagittaja

If you mean by attached that the points go to right place? Then yeah it isn't attached to the old account.


----------



## Starbomba

Just broke 10m points!

Seems like yesterday when i started SETI with this little guy... and, oh coincidence, i got 10m points exactly on my BOINC anniversary, my oldest project is SETI which i started feb 15 2009


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, only a billion more to go!


----------



## lagittaja

Congratulations Starbomba









Oh well weekend coming up and I'm leaving today already. This time I think I'm gonna leave the rig running and let my dynamic duo crunch crunch crunch. Too bad GPUGrid has the limit of 2 tasks only.. Taking my 3G modem with me so my rig only has access to the dormitory WLAN which is crap and is limited to only allowing internet access between 4PM-10PM









Well atleast CPU shouldn't run dry anytime soon. 300+ HCC wu's


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj man, only a billion more to go!


Aim for the top! Too bad i'd need to massively upgrade and inherit my children my power bills








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Congratulations Starbomba


Thanks!

When i was posting this i remembered one day of this month was my BOINCversary, and when i checked SETI i was surprised, haha


----------



## lagittaja

Nice coincidence









Looks like uhm woah, has it really been that long? I originally started my BOINCing with World Community Grid and looks like I registered to WCG on *november 12th 2008*

Since then it's been a bit of on and off but recently been trying to be more active.

Oh oh, looks like Ruby badge for Help Conquer Cancer isn't too far out, currently at 144days









My goal is to get it to Sapphire at some point.


----------



## Starbomba

WCG is the last project i've added to my wing, i barely have a bronze badge and 43 days on Conquer Cancer


----------



## lagittaja

Take a look at Darkryder's WCG profile then, btw nice Dark


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Take a look at Darkryder's WCG profile then, btw nice Dark


thanks man, been at this a long time now.


----------



## DarkRyder

here's a shot of my stats currently.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Just broke 10m points!
> Seems like yesterday when i started SETI with this little guy... and, oh coincidence, i got 10m points exactly on my BOINC anniversary, my oldest project is SETI which i started feb 15 2009


Awesome! Congrats AND Happy BOINC anniversary!


----------



## Tex1954

Yup! Nice Milestone Starbomba!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i will be back to putting out 1mil points probly next week doing neweggs adv rma i will get my parts friday or monday. Till then all i have working for me is 2 8800gt 134k eacha day and a 6950 it only does 150k cause its set to only run when the pc is not in use.


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like my dynamic duo is crunching along nicely. Was a bit worried at first not seeing it contact either project in a while, thinking maybe the internet has crashed or something. But it hasn't lol


----------



## DarkRyder

what projects you got the "duo" running?


----------



## DarkRyder

passed the 600miliion mark today. can i get me a milestone texie? to mark the date.


----------



## Tex1954

Nope! Next combined milestone for you is 750 mil...

But, I prettied up your name!


----------



## DarkRyder

ok.


----------



## Jayce1971

DarkRyder 600 MILLION!!!

There you go, bud!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you cheated me i dont have any milestones and im over 100mil in points.


----------



## Tex1954

Actually, you're over 130Mil...

I don't watch the stats... I have enough to do. It's up to ya'll to inform one of us to get your Milestones placed..

If you can tell me the day you hit 100Mil, I'll gladly add it!










PS: Milestones and this thread started 4 months ago... lot of folks already had over 100Mil and such then...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Actually, you're over 130Mil...
> I don't watch the stats... I have enough to do. It's up to ya'll to inform one of us to get your Milestones placed..
> If you can tell me the day you hit 100Mil, I'll gladly add it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Milestones and this thread started 4 months ago... lot of folks already had over 100Mil and such then...


im sure i did i had 112mil on 1/18/12 and i didnt boinc for 4-5 months or longer.


----------



## Tex1954

I looked through all the early Jan-2012 posts... don't see anything from you about it... figure a day you crossed over and I'll be happy to put it up...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol its no problem honestly it probly was 6-12months ago when i hit 100mil i probly didnt boinc for 6months or longer and back then i was only doing 300-600K a day.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> DarkRyder 600 MILLION!!!
> There you go, bud!


Laughing my butt off at this one!!!

E: Apparently you aren't allowed to use the acronym for the band that sings Party Rock cause it got censored...

Congrats Ryder!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Ohhh! I get it now... trying to put starch in my hair eah?

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Laughing my butt off at this one!!!
> E: Apparently you aren't allowed to use the acronym for the band that sings Party Rock cause it got censored...
> Congrats Ryder!!!!


Thanks guys!! Like my new Avatar?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Thanks guys!! Like my new Avatar?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Well, started my Budget BOINCer build log


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Thanks guys!! Like my new Avatar?


It's nice. . . . . . jk jk looks good where did ya find it ?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Oh...finally hit 2.5 mil on Milkyway


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Oh...finally hit 2.5 mil on Milkyway


Uh huh... hmm, that was a whole what? 2 or 3 days work?

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah seriously!?! lol


----------



## Hydrored

4.4 million!

Alan Wake scared me







so it's time for some BF3


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol you guys suck! The crap points you AMD guys get with PrimeGrid, I get with Milkyway! Now that I also have an AMD rig, I can turn out semi-decent numbers


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what projects you got the "duo" running?


GPUGrid and WCG HCC

Looks like it's churning away nicely. last time rig contacted gpugrid was around 6AM utc today and nothing since because the internet isn't open until 4PM or sometime around that.

On the other hand, rig hasn't contacted wcg in 18+ hours now.. hmmmm

Oh well what am I worrying, it's just I don't usually leave my rig on when I'm out of town and I got lots of money put in that, at least it's a lot for me









At least I don't need to worry about temps lol, gpu and cpu temp dropped from 60 to 45 when I turned the fans to full blast hahah


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lol you guys suck! The crap points you AMD guys get with PrimeGrid, I get with Milkyway! Now that I also have an AMD rig, I can turn out semi-decent numbers


milkyway gives out great points!! I was getting almost 100k a day for awhile

with an i7-920, three GTX 460s, and a laptop, not so good points at all


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Well, started my Budget BOINCer build log


Butcher, is there anything special that you need to do to start a build log/thread similar to yours? I'd be up for doing something similar in the future...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Only thing special is to create a thread in the proper forum







The [Build Log] tags are just manually typed


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Only thing special is to create a thread in the proper forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The [Build Log] tags are just manually typed


Thx! When you created your thread did you reserve the first few posts and just edit them over time (i.e. add the pictures later, etc.)?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yep. There doesn't seem to be a post restriction, at least not for 5 or 6 sequential "Reserved" posts. The only issue with that method is it not bumping the thread when you update those posts.I only do it to try and keep the initial information all on the first page, and possibly an extra Reserved for the current picture.


----------



## lagittaja

Hmmm. Once again staring at my rig's stats in gpugrid.
Either my fermi is idling part of the time or the idiota decided to restart -> 470 at stock clocks..
I never use afterburners "enable at boot" setting so








This would support the restart theory though: usual completion time ~15.5k seconds at 800core, now the last half a dozen or so are ~20.5k seconds.
Why didn't I setup teamviewer god dammit


----------



## Hydrored

So after running BOINC for 36 straight hours i finally broke into the top 100







. I'm taking the night off from BOINC and getting some major BF3 playing time in. If anyone would like to join me let me know and we can squad up and join.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> So after running BOINC for 36 straight hours i finally broke into the top 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm taking the night off from BOINC and getting some major BF3 playing time in. If anyone would like to join me let me know and we can squad up and join.


Awesome! Those 6970's can really rack up the points! Keep up the good work after a well deserved BF3 break!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> So after running BOINC for 36 straight hours i finally broke into the top 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm taking the night off from BOINC and getting some major BF3 playing time in. If anyone would like to join me let me know and we can squad up and join.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Those 6970's can really rack up the points! Keep up the good work after a well deserved BF3 break!
Click to expand...

Thanks!
In about a week I will have a nice update for this rig and it will be running 24/7


----------



## eus105454

Passed 25 million today!!!


----------



## Jayce1971

That was quick, Eus!


----------



## Tex1954

15 mil in 20 days... not bad...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

tex im going to take that spot of yours in next few days







i added a little more power to my boinc setups. Kinda hot in here tho need some real cold temps again.

q6600 3cores used
[email protected] 5 cores used
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Feel free to pass me up! It's all good!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol just tell the weather to get cold again this room is hot i had to shut off boinc for to cool it down.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> That was quick, Eus!


Time flies when you are having fun BOINC'ing!!!


----------



## Jayce1971

That's what _she_ said!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> That's what _she_ said!


No she says is it already over.


----------



## granno21

Does passing tex1945 on two projects on the same day (world community grid and moo! wrapper) count as special recognition?









I am pretty sure that's a once in a lifetime kind of thing


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! No, it doesn't mean anything special...

I'm not racing.... just letting my machines do what they were made to do... I run so many projects and do a little here and there... no real concentration one one or the other... except SIMAP when it comes out.

I can't do Optima anymore because I can't get any Linux versions running and tried about 8 distro's in the last week or so... that is disappointing...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Does passing tex1945 on two projects on the same day (world community grid and moo! wrapper) count as special recognition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that's a once in a lifetime kind of thing


gj granno, thats quite a feat!


----------



## lagittaja

my rac is rising nice and steady.
Currently in the boincstats world statistics for gpugrid position 261 in rac. Will reach top150 as time goes by, might even break top100 lol but that's a long shot.


----------



## kyismaster

hey lagittaja, Im catching up on Moowrapper.







better crunch faster!


----------



## lagittaja

I don't run moowrapper regularly. iirc those points I have in moo are from bgb14 when I put my 5670 to work for the lulz.


----------



## DarkRyder

i dont run moowrapper either


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i dont run moowrapper either


What is moowrapper some space age candy wrapper


----------



## DarkRyder

its a form of cow birth control. lol.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> What is moowrapper some space age candy wrapper


No, no, no...he's the next up and coming rap star. I saw his most recent video on MTV the other night. MooWrapper is a distributed computer program that helps him auto tune his MMMmmmmooooooo!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, im sure there is a rapper named moo


----------



## magic8192

"Milestones" - In progression 1, 2.5, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, *250*, 500, 1000 millions of points (project or combined)


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Hint Hint...

Got it!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Milestones" - In progression 1, 2.5, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, *250*, 500, 1000 millions of points (project or combined)


Congrats Magic!









And it looks like you'll be taking over the team's #3 spot in the very near future too!


----------



## magic8192

SCVette never came back from vacation. If he does, it won't take him long to pass me again.


----------



## Angrybutcher

50M points!


----------



## kyismaster

congrats! on 50 m!


----------



## DarkRyder

good job man!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 50M points!


Nice! You're in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 50M points!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I passed tex today







more of you are in my crosshairs.


----------



## Tex1954

yes yes, rub it in!

Sheesh!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha you probly pass me back now you got enugh cards to put out over a mil.


----------



## Tex1954

I have two systems that "SUDDENLY" will not run PrimeGrid or Collatz anymore... hmmm.... been running fine about a year...hmmm... same tasks, same rev's... hmmmm...

What I finally had to do to correct the problem was uninstall everything Nvidia, use driversweeper to make sure, then installed the latest 295 drivers.. Now Collatz runs again, but not PG tasks...

Someone asked what changed? The WU rev's same... well, I think there are the same WU's, but compiled against a newer CUDA source...

So anyways, still testing, but looks okay for collatz now... waiting to see if I get that sticky downclock problem again... no joy on PrimeGrid... it's dead and not my problem I suppose....

If PG did work, then yes, I can put out some points... but not now...


----------



## Angrybutcher

What's PG doing to you? I noticed today that a lot of my work is ending exactly at 4:01 with computation errors. Thankfully DistrRTgen is back up


----------



## Tex1954

Prime Grid on two machines is ending between 35-55% done with a computational error -177 which I gather is it ran out of time or something...

Not our problem I think...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Prime Grid on two machines is ending between 35-55% done with a computational error -177 which I gather is it ran out of time or something...
> Not our problem I think...


Well, they've reported there's an issue with the latest NVIDIA drivers, could be that the problems aren't linked solely to screen savers but other problems as well?

http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=4122#50618


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm on 290.36 and seems this issue started for me on Saturday.


----------



## b3machi7ke

it would seem then, that PG is throttling its power users to allow us small guys to have a chance at catching up


----------



## Tex1954

the issue with the drivers is CUDA shutting down when the screen is powered off... but I use no power saving stuff and no screens on those systems... AND, they been running the 266.58 drivers fine until Saturday...

Not my problem... for sure something changed in PrimeGrid and Collatz tasks...


----------



## Starbomba

I have not tried Collatz, but PG is killing lots of my WU's as well. I'm riding the same ol' 266.58 drivers. I thought i was having HDD issues (again) but no, i patched my HDD with Spinrite, reinstalled driver from scratch, no go.

Too bad my credit generation has gone down, but seems to be a PG issue. Hell, i even reverted to stock clocks.


----------



## Tex1954

I tried all that too on 2 systems... it isn't a problem with our systems exactly. It also seems Collatz (mini_collatz) has issues with the 266.58 drivers that is corrected with the 295 drivers. So far, no sticky down-clock problems with 295 on either system...

I am fairly sure the new tasks are actually the exact same tasks as before, but they are compiled with a newer CUDU library and that is causing the problem. The WU's didn't change, just the master control file...

At least, that seems to be the case.

In any case, I'm sure something will be done about it shortly... all projects have glitches...

Lucky for me DistRTgen is up again, so running that... The AZZA box was always a pure point generator and built just to run PrimeGrid or DistRTgen on those cheapo 9800 GT cards... been fine for a year... then this PG screwup...


----------



## GingerJohn

Just tried running PG on my CPU, had a bunch of tasks run for ~15 hours then crash out. Pretty annoying, lost over 60hours of CPU time (4 cores). Going back to Collatz for now.

Oh, and *2.5M points*. Finally.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just tried running PG on my CPU, had a bunch of tasks run for ~15 hours then crash out. Pretty annoying, lost over 60hours of CPU time (4 cores). Going back to Collatz for now.
> Oh, and *2.5M points*. Finally.


Sweet! Congrats GingerJohn!


----------



## DarkRyder

good job man!


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks guys. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside









I'm aiming for 5M and top 100 by the end of March, shouldn't be too hard to do at my current rate even though I only run 12 hours / day.


----------



## DarkRyder

same here, cept i run 12 hours 2x a day lol


----------



## Starbomba

@Tex: Wish i could swap drivers. Might be me, but as i also do [email protected], the 295 drivers give me issues as well. Might upgrade just for BOINC seeing as i rarely do GPU folding unless it's a Foldathon.

@GingerJohn: congratz, next milestone: top 100


----------



## GingerJohn

I don't know if this has anything to do with your 295 driver woes, seems that letting the monitor go to sleep disables CUDA. This would affect both [email protected] and BOINC, as well as anything else that uses CUDA in the background.

Also in that thread is a post which seems to indicate that there are several other issues at the moment:
Quote:


> 1) The Nvidia 295 problem discussed {in the link}.
> 
> 2) An unrelated problem with GCW Sieve WUs. The best discussion of that can be found in The Leap Day Challenge thread within the Number Crunching topic.
> 
> 3) An unrelated problem with PPS Sieve WUs. The best discussion of that can be found in the Faulty batch PPS_Sr2 W.U.s thread within the Proth Prime Search topic.


Edit: Next milestone is 5M, at the moment you need ~5.5M for a place in the top 100 (5,455,788 to be precise).


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i always disable all power saving features of any PC i have, as it will always be working either with me in front or not, so no sense in turning them on. I have had this issue with all the 280 and 290, and with either BOINC or [email protected]

I have just learnt to import SLI profiles into the 266.58 drivers. They haven't failed me yet.


----------



## lagittaja

I'm 100th in our team now lol


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, i saw you climbin up the ranks


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice work! I'll see you there in a few weeks


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work! I'll see you there in a few weeks


i'm gonna hold you to this


----------



## GingerJohn

Doing (half) my best!

BGB should give me a bit of a boost, and I am getting a little helping hand from elsewhere too...









Explanation and guide to come tonight (hopefully).


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yeah! Personal best for me. Somehow I managed #1 points on the team yesterday....and none of it was sandbagged points


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yeah! Personal best for me. Somehow I managed #1 points on the team yesterday....and none of it was sandbagged points


Excellent! That new budget BOINC'er is really churning out the points now!


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll make sure it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'll make sure it doesnt happen again.


I second that







I need to buy some serious hardware. Overtime here I come!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I second that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy some serious hardware. Overtime here I come!


lol, thats the spirit!


----------



## kyismaster

Passed 2.5m.

.-.

Also passed 1m, but thats nothing around here i guess. ._.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Passed 2.5m.
> .-.
> Also passed 1m, but thats nothing around here i guess. ._.


Yur In there!!!

Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Passed 2.5m.
> .-.
> Also passed 1m, but thats nothing around here i guess. ._.


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Passed 2.5m.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Also passed 1m, but thats nothing around here i guess. ._.


Great job! keep it up


----------



## DarkRyder

i will... oh you're talking to kyismaster..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yur In there!!!
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Awesome! Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Great job! keep it up


haha, thanks guys.

Seems like I hit 2.6 million and hit a brick wall. Will have to do a little investigation









P: lol dark, keep up the good work too.


----------



## Hydrored

broke 10 mil today and 484 in the world for moo!


----------



## Tex1954

Nice! Updated!


----------



## DarkRyder

484 in world ?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 484 in world ?


correct world position 484
Edit: Holy smoke Dark your number 17 for moo


----------



## DarkRyder

and climbing


----------



## DarkRyder

i also have the #1 host on Moo
http://moowrap.net/top_hosts.php


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> broke 10 mil today and 484 in the world for moo!


congrats!


----------



## deegon

*







I'm 5th in BAM Team Stats







*


----------



## Tex1954

All Hail 5th!

Hrumpff!!!

Ra Ra Sis Boom Baa!


----------



## granno21

Nice work! That takes some serious crunching to get to 5th on this team


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Nice work! That takes some serious crunching to get to 5th on this team


thanks, its a work in progress, watch out DarkRyder


----------



## DarkRyder

aint skeered


----------



## Jayce1971

GJ Deegon. Your rackin' up Dirt points so fast, I'll never be able to catch up! (Sigh.......) I guess second place is better than nothing.....


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> thanks, its a work in progress, watch out DarkRyder


I don't think it is DarkRyder that is next in your sights.


----------



## DarkRyder

nope, not me.


----------



## Angrybutcher

As a team, we nearly hit 20M points yesterday.......and we're not even in the BGB yet!


----------



## DigitalSavior

I still think we need about 25 million a day to make our goal. But yea, as a team, we're rocking it!


----------



## Angrybutcher

It'll be tough, but if we continue where we're at now, then manage to pull out a couple 30M days during bgb, we got this


----------



## GingerJohn

Doing my best here, ~250k ppd.

kyismaster, race you to 5M!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Doing my best here, ~250k ppd.
> 
> kyismaster, race you to 5M!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> It'll be tough, but if we continue where we're at now, then manage to pull out a couple 30M days during bgb, we got this


I had a bad day. 6+ hours without my cards running. Probably only 600,000 PPD for today


----------



## DarkRyder

same here. power was out here most of the day. sucks. I will take a big hit tomorrow. ;'(


----------



## lagittaja

I'm climbing up the ranks lol. Slow and steady, now at 96.

On another note. Guys, I'm seriously considering to ditch W7 and go Linux on my main rig.
I gotta do some research first but perhaps I'll go with Ubuntu since I have a gained little bit of experience with it over the years.
Currently I'm on 285.62 drivers on my gpu, I had a look at nvidias drivers and it doesn't have that specific driver on Linux and I'm not going to go with 295.xx since of the problems. There were some 285.xx version available but not sure which I would choose.

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, I would stay away from Linux for the moment if you want a stable machine with GPU support. The last 2 Ubuntu updates crashed ALL my systems... 4 times... and created some stupid LAN loop thing that would clobber ALL CPU tasks on ALL machines at the same time!!!...

Linux is faster, lighter, and free and great for a CPU cruncher though because you can get something other than the Debian/Debian-Based flavors to run well... but for now, I wouldn't waste my time. They have minimal QA (does it boot? Ship it!) and it still doesn't properly support the Realtek R8111e LAN chip (for over 2 years now) as used on over half the Mobo's out there.

JMHO...


----------



## lagittaja

Well I wasn't planning on going with newest Ubuntu







10.04 Lubuntu probably. But you never know will it work nice unless you try, am I right








Also I'm feeling adventurous so I might give it a whirl and see how it goes. But after BGB of course.


----------



## Tex1954

Enjoy the hair pulling! You will find it best to do your own installs of BOINC Client because Ubuntu doesn't keep things updated... And if you have the RealTek LAN chip (like on my Sabertooth), it won't work.

A serious problem with the Linux community is lack of support for the latest whatever external stuff... like Video/CUDA/ATI drivers... In fact, Ubuntu won't even start after a fresh install on the machine with the HD6990 in it... get purple screen and nothing else...

Sigh... People have said "Ubuntu isn't Linux" and they are right... Linux is a multi-tasking command-line OS... anything else is extra.... including the X11.org X-Windows widget that lets others attach their GUIs to Linux...

Sigh... good luck!


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah well I'm gonna try it anyway lol.
And you do know that amd/ati linux support is vastly inferior compared to nvidia's? Afaik atleast.

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> and it still doesn't properly support the Realtek R8111e LAN chip (for over 2 years now) as used on over half the Mobo's out there.
> JMHO...


first result from google. Well, I just realized my sig rig board has the R8111e and when I was setting up 11.10 on it the first time a few days ago it picked up on internet connection right from boot. I think the last version of Ubuntu I used before this was 8.x and I gave up on it because of lack of hardware support but nowadays I find everything is supported. nVidia and AMD both have native drivers for 32 and 64 bit, even HP has Linux drivers for their printers now, and I managed to get all features working on my Xonar STX when the Asus drivers don't even run it well on Windows. With the help of the great folks in the Linux subforum here and some well-placed google queries, it shouldn't take long to get a stable system set up


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck man


----------



## lagittaja

Lol thanks DR.
I gotta first mod my stock 470 bios to higher clocks and voltage and also the fan speed curve if I can.
Not gonna bother with searching and searching msi afterburner alternative for linux.
Hmm. Well tomorrow when I get back to my place I'll browse some info about FBE and play with it. Then after bgb some nvflash action and on with the lubuntu probably unless I decide on some other distro.

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Tex1954

Make sure your LAN chip isn't a Realtek part... or it won't work...


----------



## lagittaja

My motherboard has an "Intel WG82579V PCIe Ethernet controller" chip which I don't even use. Not all people use LAN lmao

OH sorry a little off topic but daayum, korrrhonen (SF3D) is probably benching IB with LN2! Just saw his not so informative picture in the speculation thread over murobbs. Pic was posted 0:26 local time and look at exif data, original time 0:24


----------



## DarkRyder

thats a little chilly


----------



## Hydrored

Top 10 on the team for Moo boys and girls!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thats a little chilli


so is this









Mmmmmmmmm Chilli


----------



## DarkRyder

dang you guys are making me hungry! Anyone for skyline!?! carpool!


----------



## lagittaja

Just ate some red curry chicken with jasmine rice. Omnomnom

From Finland with Desire


----------



## GingerJohn

At my current rate I should hit 5M just after BGB ends... Double bonus!

OT: Just started growing some chilli plants, got sick of the really mild chillis that are sold over here. Seriously, I can eat them raw and I'm no chilli monster.

I'll make a thread in off-topic in a few days showing it's progress...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Just ate some red curry chicken with jasmine rice. Omnomnom
> From Finland with Desire


thats mean! I want some! almost lunch time !!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Top 10 on the team for Moo boys and girls!


Nice! Make those 3x6970's sweat!!!


----------



## donnybrasco

Been quite a while since I last posted on OCN. Thanks for adding me to the milestone list!


----------



## DarkRyder

glad to see you have returned


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnybrasco*
> 
> Been quite a while since I last posted on OCN. Thanks for adding me to the milestone list!


We aim to please!!! LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Great day everyone! Pulled out our #1 overall day, #1 DistrRTgen, #1 World Community Grid, #1 Malaria Control and #2 Moo!Wrapper


----------



## DarkRyder

oh yeah? really?


----------



## lagittaja

92 out of 100 in our team now lol. Top 50 here I come


----------



## DarkRyder

hope to see you up here soon


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> hope to see you up here soon


do you see me in your rearview mirror yet...?


----------



## eus105454

We passed the Dutch Power Cows and team OCN is now in 27th place worldwide!!! Congrats everybody!!!


----------



## b3machi7ke

well, this is my first milestone I've ever posted in here, it's been a long time coming as well. But as of yesterday, thanks in part to this BGB, I've officially broken into the top 25 of OCN's BOINC team. Next milestone? Top 10


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> well, this is my first milestone I've ever posted in here, it's been a long time coming as well. But as of yesterday, thanks in part to this BGB, I've officially broken into the top 25 of OCN's BOINC team. Next milestone? Top 10


Congratulations!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> well, this is my first milestone I've ever posted in here, it's been a long time coming as well. But as of yesterday, thanks in part to this BGB, I've officially broken into the top 25 of OCN's BOINC team. Next milestone? Top 10


Awesome!!!







I was confused for a minute though because I didn't realize you go by nezmatul for your BOINC username. I'd been wondering who that was...


----------



## lagittaja

Nice! Congratulations dude


----------



## Tex1954

Yup! Nice!

And I broke 1mil points on FreeHAL and that was my goal! Now, I can finally stop messing with it... it has caused me problems in the past...

Deegon can take the lead now!


----------



## Angrybutcher

10M points for me in Moo!

Would also have 25M in DistrRTgen had they not gone down


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 10M points for me in Moo!
> Would also have 25M in DistrRTgen had they not gone down


Yuppers, your machines doing well!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup! Nice!
> And I broke 1mil points on FreeHAL and that was my goal! Now, I can finally stop messing with it... it has caused me problems in the past...
> Deegon can take the lead now!


Nice Tex! You're a FreeHAL millionaire! ;p


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! And done with it!

Contrary to what many think, it does use 3-8% of CPU resources depending... and sometimes hangs things, does stupid things like not shutting down when asked etc...

Anyway, it was fun, HAL has enough info now...from me anyway...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! And done with it!
> Contrary to what many think, it does use 3-8% of CPU resources depending... and sometimes hangs things, does stupid things like not shutting down when asked etc...
> Anyway, it was fun, HAL has enough info now...from me anyway...


hit it and quit it eh? didnt know you had it in you tex.


----------



## Tex1954

Yes... I have sub-goals I do... FreeHAL is one... did a million, that good enough... don't need it cluttering up the works anymore... and the Disk I/O it uses... wow...

Want to slow a laptop to a crawl? Run FreeHAL on it! LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yes... I have sub-goals I do... FreeHAL is one... did a million, that good enough... don't need it cluttering up the works anymore... and the Disk I/O it uses... wow...
> Want to slow a laptop to a crawl? Run FreeHAL on it! LOL!


From the little I have read it is to do with sorting databases for some AI / VI thing, so I can see why there are a lot of disc I/Os. Would hate to run something like that on my SSD; true it would be fast but at the same time I bet the performance and lifespan would take a nose dive.


----------



## Hydrored

Nice job granno and Tex for cracking the top 100 for Moo in the country!!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Nice job granno and Tex for cracking the top 100 for Moo in the country!!


Thanks, Its slow going on a single 6870


----------



## tommykl

Great I can feel angrybutcher breathing down my neck in Moo. He will probably past me in the next day, since I've got to shut my computer down before I go to work tomorrow. Got to fly out to middle of nowhere Kansas to pick up my car. Small apartment + unseasonably warm temps + complex controlled AC = bad news for computer. Been running it with the window open to keep the temp down.


----------



## Angrybutcher




----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup! Nice!
> And I broke 1mil points on FreeHAL and that was my goal! Now, I can finally stop messing with it... it has caused me problems in the past...
> Deegon can take the lead now!


lol that was my target too, and congrats on 1M points
This program has had my interest since I first heard of it, I like the idea of a computer like the one on the movie Supernova that can grow and think for it's self, I think the computers name was sweetie?
you can half the out put of the project if you wanted to dude by selecting, every second core or one core per CPU on the web site?
That is if you still wanted a presence on that project


----------



## Tex1954

Yawn... yup, I know that... but have you ever looked at the output? It's all german! LOL!

Actually, don't care about that... just sort of tired of it messing up my systems at least once every 3 days...

And, I only ran it because it didn't use much resources... but sorta really tiired of it now... did I say I was tired of it?

Well, I'm tired of it... holds no more interest... just like DNet... no more warm fuzzies...

LOL!


----------



## granno21

Just crossed into the top 10 for World Community Grid. Just over halfway to my goal of 1 million points...still soo far to go



Dark is getting ready to reach 10 million, which is an amazing feat for a CPU only project


----------



## lagittaja

I'm coming there also







Been a bit slow on WCG the past week since running PG and so on lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just crossed into the top 10 for World Community Grid. Just over halfway to my goal of 1 million points...still soo far to go
> 
> Dark is getting ready to reach 10 million, which is an amazing feat for a CPU only project


i gots a lot of time invested in WCG


----------



## GingerJohn

Yey! Five million points. 

Now to try and crack the top 100. In retrospect I probably shouldn't have tried to do that during an epic BGB...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yey! Five million points.
> Now to try and crack the top 100. In retrospect I probably shouldn't have tried to do that during an epic BGB...


Awesome! Congrats GingerJohn!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yey! Five million points.
> Now to try and crack the top 100. In retrospect I probably shouldn't have tried to do that during an epic BGB...


Yur In Ther!!!

Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

I cracked the top 25 for Team OCN today!!!







Onward to 50 million!!!


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I cracked the top 25 for Team OCN today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onward to 50 million!!!


Well done man!
I';m in that list too







Way down at number 79... sloowly climbing


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, i'm climbing up too!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj man, i'm climbing up too!!


LoL!


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## kyismaster

http://puu.sh/kktj

broke 5m


----------



## GingerJohn

I watched you do that yesterday. Congrats!


----------



## kyismaster

thanks!
















almost OCN top 100


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost OCN top 100


I see you sneaking up on me there, don't think I'm not watching!









Unfortunately for you I have got Moo! working properly, and changed my HPCS account up so I now have 40 CPU instances of Collatz running 24/7, along with the 8 instances on my rig.

Should net me ~390k if I run my rig 24 hours. Not sure I want to though, still dreading the electric bill from BGB.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost OCN top 100


you sneaking up on me too. Dont think i dont see you back there. sneaky sneaky


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> you sneaking up on me too. Dont think i dont see you back there. sneaky sneaky


I'm surprised you can see us puny mortals from up there Ryder...

I only recently realised just how far you are ahead of everyone, more than twice as many points as the number 2 slot...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm surprised you can see us puny mortals from up there Ryder...
> I only recently realised just how far you are ahead of everyone, more than twice as many points as the number 2 slot...


I have prescription contacts to see you with...

lol, been at this a long time.







since it all started


----------



## kyismaster

Mmm, I rack in about 250k per day, taking that I suspend it most of the day.

Maybe when I get my second card i can do around 500k per day. with my other i5 set up.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice, sounds good. good luck.


----------



## GingerJohn

Sad news; one-shot left the team to move to Xtreme systems

Great news; that moved everyone below him up one slot, putting me in the top 100!











So a new target, get to 10M in a month (before 16th Apr)


----------



## DarkRyder

one-shot leavded ? whys for?


----------



## lagittaja

Distrrtgen coming online this weekend








The server might even be pingable in a few hours
https://www.freerainbowtables.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3353


----------



## kyismaster

Distrrtgen vs Moowrapper?

which is best?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sad news; one-shot left the team to move to Xtreme systems
> Great news; that moved everyone below him up one slot, putting me in the top 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a new target, get to 10M in a month (before 16th Apr)


Position in Team 104 out of 804

I see you!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Distrrtgen vs Moowrapper?
> which is best?


Depends.

For ATI/AMD - Moo
For nvidia - DistrRTgen


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Depends.
> For ATI/AMD - Moo
> For nvidia - DistrRTgen


i see


----------



## Tex1954

And DistRTgen still down... for maintenance...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Distrrtgen coming online this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The server might even be pingable in a few hours
> https://www.freerainbowtables.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3353


Now that's good news. Just as i finished reinstalling W7 from the W8 failure


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Now that's good news. Just as i finished reinstalling W7 from the W8 failure


LOL. nice.


----------



## eus105454

Passed through 50 million tonight!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed through 50 million tonight!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Yur in there! Next stop, 100Mil!

Congrats!


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And DistRTgen still down... for maintenance...


Quote:


> 17/03/2012 20:24:32 | DistrRTgen | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 17/03/2012 20:24:32 | DistrRTgen | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
> 17/03/2012 20:24:35 | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 4 new tasks
> 17/03/2012 20:24:37 | DistrRTgen | Started download of distrrtgen_3.48_windows_x86_64.exe
> 17/03/2012 20:24:37 | DistrRTgen | Started download of charset.txt
> 17/03/2012 20:24:39 | DistrRTgen | Finished download of charset.txt
> 17/03/2012 20:24:41 | DistrRTgen | Finished download of distrrtgen_3.48_windows_x86_64.exe


I'm up to number 79 in the team!

My first DistRT work is coming down! yay!


----------



## lagittaja

18/03/2012 00:24:48 | DistrRTgen | update requested by user
18/03/2012 00:24:53 | DistrRTgen | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
18/03/2012 00:24:53 | DistrRTgen | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
18/03/2012 00:24:56 | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
18/03/2012 00:24:56 | DistrRTgen | Server error: feeder not running


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 18/03/2012 00:24:48 | DistrRTgen | update requested by user
> 18/03/2012 00:24:53 | DistrRTgen | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 18/03/2012 00:24:53 | DistrRTgen | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
> 18/03/2012 00:24:56 | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 18/03/2012 00:24:56 | DistrRTgen | Server error: feeder not running


Same here









EDIT: i just got two tasks!


----------



## deegon

18/03/2012 11:57:52 a.m. | DistrRTgen | update requested by user
18/03/2012 11:57:58 a.m. | DistrRTgen | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
18/03/2012 11:57:58 a.m. | DistrRTgen | Requesting new tasks for NVIDIA GPU
18/03/2012 11:58:02 a.m. | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks

heheheheheheheh









18/03/2012 12:19:26 p.m. | DistrRTgen | Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
18/03/2012 12:19:26 p.m. | DistrRTgen | Requesting new tasks for NVIDIA GPU
18/03/2012 12:19:29 p.m. | DistrRTgen | update requested by user
18/03/2012 12:19:30 p.m. | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 177 new tasks


----------



## Tex1954

Lucky deegon! LOL!

BTW, their new server must be up... I just now got about 250 tasks on two main boxes...

And power around here gltching constantly too... or else it's the bad wiring...

Sigh... seems the points are up also from 8665 to 8758... so that's good...

Anyways, I'll stay in the push to get ahead of USA as long as I can...










PS: Congrats to a couple folks taking over first place from me in a couple projects!









Also, tried the new Process Lasso to set CPU Affinity and it works great! Have boxes tuned to perfection now with GTX460's running flat out at 900MHz stable with TWO einstein tasks per GPU...

One GPU runs DistRTgen and the other GPU runs Einstein 2x... GTX560 Ti's running 1GHz too, same setup... Get solid 80% utilization on GPU's with einstein and times show a PPD increase even though tasks take a little longer. I put numbers in spreadsheet... The einstein project preferences set to 0.5 per GPU... But, to help out, the GTX460's will run out of einstein and do only DistRTgen for the time being...


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah I have been getting work now too. It was uhm 00:24 my time when I last tried and looks like I have been getting work steadily

18/03/2012 01:25:05 | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 78 new tasks
18/03/2012 04:17:41 | DistrRTgen | Scheduler request completed: got 11 new tasks

Apparently they have a 100 tasks limit










Also I think I gotta setup Boinc Tasks on my computer lol. I got like 700 tasks standing by. Oh lol let's make that 900 WCG just decided to send me even more work lmao. I'm on the edge of what manager can handle









Running Distrrtgen flat out on my 470 right now, 875core and daayum teh noise.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Running Distrrtgen flat out on my 470 right now, 875core and daayum teh noise.


At least it's not as laggy as PG, at least for me.

Hope the new 600 cards are good for GPGPU. I plan to upgrade my trusty 450's into something more powerful around june-july.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> At least it's not as laggy as PG, at least for me.
> Hope the new 600 cards are good for GPGPU. I plan to upgrade my trusty 450's into something more powerful around june-july.


AMEN to PG lag gone! Another reason I don't like to run it...

Ya'll notice the main Combined BOINC score is what most folks focus on... I think many of the individual projects are much more important than finding 250K long primes or secret codes for fun...

LOL!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Lucky deegon! LOL!
> BTW, their new server must be up... I just now got about 250 tasks on two main boxes...
> And power around here gltching constantly too... or else it's the bad wiring...
> Sigh... seems the points are up also from 8665 to 8758... so that's good...
> Anyways, I'll stay in the push to get ahead of USA as long as I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Congrats to a couple folks taking over first place from me in a couple projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, tried the new Process Lasso to set CPU Affinity and it works great! Have boxes tuned to perfection now with GTX460's running flat out at 900MHz stable with TWO einstein tasks per GPU...
> One GPU runs DistRTgen and the other GPU runs Einstein 2x... GTX560 Ti's running 1GHz too, same setup... Get solid 80% utilization on GPU's with einstein and times show a PPD increase even though tasks take a little longer. I put numbers in spreadsheet... The einstein project preferences set to 0.5 per GPU... But, to help out, the GTX460's will run out of einstein and do only DistRTgen for the time being...


thanks for the post about [email protected], just started back into the project and has been a while since I have run this one for this very reason (low utilization of GPUs)
+rep


----------



## tommykl

Depends Tex, my main goal is to be the number one Tom for Boinc on OCN, only 17 million to go, that and I want to get to quadruple digit ranking in WCG for points


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> At least it's not as laggy as PG, at least for me.
> Hope the new 600 cards are good for GPGPU. I plan to upgrade my trusty 450's into something more powerful around june-july.


The GK110 will be a real GPGPU monster. I'm not gonna bother with these GK104's.
E: +Even if I would have the money to get GK104 I wouldn't.
lol


----------



## GingerJohn

The way BOINCStats does the daily update freaks me out:



Woo, #62 on the team! Wait, what?


----------



## mm67

You are looking at your Collatz Conjecture position, not overall position


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *snip*
> Also, tried the new Process Lasso to set CPU Affinity and it works great! Have boxes tuned to perfection now with GTX460's running flat out at 900MHz stable with TWO einstein tasks per GPU...
> One GPU runs DistRTgen and the other GPU runs Einstein 2x... GTX560 Ti's running 1GHz too, same setup... Get solid 80% utilization on GPU's with einstein and times show a PPD increase even though tasks take a little longer. I put numbers in spreadsheet... The einstein project preferences set to 0.5 per GPU... But, to help out, the GTX460's will run out of einstein and do only DistRTgen for the time being...


Where can I find this Process Lasso?? And do you have to have 2 460s to run 2x units on a card?? Or just set it to use .5 per gpu??

Also, not going to run any Dirt WUs, I have my ISP upload usage at the highest I have ever had. ~197% LMAO I actually couldnt even get a connection for a couple days, had to tether my phone. Why is living in the country such a curse??

And oddly enough my download usage is only about 62%


----------



## Tex1954

*Process Lasso*


----------



## DarkRyder

once a week drive it over to my apt. plug it in, upload all your wus. Then go back across the river, see.... simple.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You are looking at your Collatz Conjecture position, not overall position


No I was definately under BOINC combined, it is just seems to be the way BOINCstats updates. If you hit it at exactly the right (or wrong) time it only shows the results of a few projects under the overall tab. It seems to run through each project in order when it does the update.


----------



## Tex1954

Einstein and DistRTgen are two of the biggest bandwidth hogs out there... Some other CPU tasks are huge as well...

PrimeGrid/Collatz/Milkyway very low bandwidth..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Einstein and DistRTgen are two of the biggest bandwidth hogs out there... Some other CPU tasks are huge as well...
> PrimeGrid/Collatz/Milkyway very low bandwidth..


In the latest DistrRTgen update, the uploads were basically cut in half. They're now at 3.8mb instead of 7+mb.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> In the latest DistrRTgen update, the uploads were basically cut in half. They're now at 3.8mb instead of 7+mb.


Now if they cut it by 50% about 10 more times, it would be sweet.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Now if they cut it by 50% about 10 more times, it would be sweet.


I'd be happy with just 1 MB uploads. My internet has unlimited upload, but it is slow as hell (i think it is 512 kbps)


----------



## kyismaster

hello 100!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hello 100!












Congrats! You put up your second best day yesterday too, nice work.

Again it comes with sad news; nanoprobe left us to join Sicituradastra.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You put up your second best day yesterday too, nice work.
> Again it comes with sad news; nanoprobe left us to join Sicituradastra.


hmm, thanks for pointing that out!

Mmm yeah my best point day was BGB 15

and yeah thats sad


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You put up your second best day yesterday too, nice work.
> Again it comes with sad news; nanoprobe left us to join Sicituradastra.


nanoprobe and I had been slugging it out for 1st in PPD with POEM for a couple of weeks. Sad to see him go.


----------



## DarkRyder

why did he leave?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Probably only joined for a shot at the 560 Ti









This is why we need some sort of restriction at least for the highest prizes. Even something as simple as "you must have participated in the prior BGB and been a member for the month". That will kill these drive-by joinings.


----------



## b3machi7ke

nvm, delete...

::edit #1::

Forget that, this dude has been crunching since freaking 2008...so pretty sure his motives for joining weren't the nice prizes, unless he can see into the future...amazing how quickly people forget about dedicated crunchers that aren't posting 24/7

nanoprobe's BOINC stats


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yeah, but wasn't he a recent addition to the team this month? Another scenario I could think of, Sicituradastra is pushing for world #1. Maybe he joined them to help the push (that they don't need), to have them hit #1 before the projected 60 days for a potential prize?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> hello 100!


Congrats Brony







You're putting out twice the PPD I am, so you'll catch me in time too









I am jealous of the PPD that Moo puts out, more so now Prime has had a points cut...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> I am jealous of the PPD that Moo puts out, more so now Prime has had a points cut...


Get DistRTgen. I got 227k points in like 14 hours of crunching yesterday with my 450's, amounting to my 4th best day ever


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Congrats Brony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're putting out twice the PPD I am, so you'll catch me in time too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of the PPD that Moo puts out, more so now Prime has had a points cut...


thanks -brohoof- :3


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks -brohoof- :3


Kinda scary your avatars match. But as long as you are working with the team, I wont judge you lol


----------



## DarkRyder

cousins ?


----------



## kyismaster

nah. just here to rule the world.


----------



## allikat

Rule it? Nah, just une petite soupcon of regime change








According to BOINC manager (and we all know how accurate that isn't) I'm getting about the same PPD running a combination of WCG, Prime, GPU Grid and DistRT as I was with justr WCG and Prime... and it claims that's around 180k PPD. Somehow I doubt I'll actually get that amount of points from the actual projects.. Oddly, I had a big dip in my output when I added the extra projects, mostly because there was no DiRT work.. Seems GPUGrid isn't a great points giver.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Rule it? Nah, just une petite soupcon of regime change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt I'll actually get that amount of points from the actual projects..


It may sound stupid and you probably already know about this, but the averages are way off even on the stats websites...

Best thing to do, for total output, check out this:

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=263419

And go here and check out individual projects by clicking on that  Icon fourth from the right for each project...

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=4ddd2481b2fe446b3c8ee44674b1fcf0&type=inteam

Scroll down to see daily output numbers and charts..


----------



## allikat

Yep, looking good there, had a few days around a half million points, I likey


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Rule it? Nah, just une petite soupcon of regime change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to BOINC manager (and we all know how accurate that isn't) I'm getting about the same PPD running a combination of WCG, Prime, GPU Grid and DistRT as I was with justr WCG and Prime... and it claims that's around 180k PPD. Somehow I doubt I'll actually get that amount of points from the actual projects.. Oddly, I had a big dip in my output when I added the extra projects, mostly because there was no DiRT work.. Seems GPUGrid isn't a great points giver.


Yep, GPUGrid doesn't give points that well compared to PG or Distrrtgen


----------



## kyismaster

Hmm Moo wrapper has been crashing as of lately.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## DarkRyder

i know they did have some fragmented workunits that were causing problems. its not the workunit crashing its the wrapper for dnetc.net that crashes. You could also try [email protected] puts out 1.5x what moowrapper does.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i know they did have some fragmented workunits that were causing problems. its not the workunit crashing its the wrapper for dnetc.net that crashes. You could also try [email protected] puts out 1.5x what moowrapper does.


do you have a custom file for this one too?


----------



## DarkRyder

no tools, except for process tamer which is use to prioritize the teste612.exe that donate uses.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> no tools, except for process tamer which is use to prioritize the teste612.exe that donate uses.


just put it to "high Priority" ?


----------



## DarkRyder

set the explicit rule to force high, thats all.


----------



## kyismaster

Mmm, Points are racking in faster than Moo thats for sure.


----------



## DarkRyder

enjoy


----------



## kyismaster

its gonna be hard with just the three of us on [email protected]


----------



## DarkRyder

shhh, we'll get all the points and they ( tex, magic,......etc..) will never know.







lol


----------



## GingerJohn

We heard that!









Might look into it for a BGB, but not something that grabs me for the sake of the project.


----------



## DarkRyder

for sure.


----------



## kyismaster

hehehe :3 Magical Backdoor away!









im getting like 11k per 30 minutes

so maybe 528k ppd?

I really think thats half of that, but still xD 264k ppd


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hehehe :3 Magical Backdoor away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting like 11k per 30 minutes
> so maybe 528k ppd?
> I really think thats half of that, but still xD 264k ppd


Wow, if [email protected] really puts out those kinds of points everybody should run that during the next BGB! That's over 6pts/sec!!!


----------



## Wheezo

3.2 p/s for a 5770 compared to about 1.8 in Moo, so yeah, thanks Dark, lol. Bitcoins, eh?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 3.2 p/s for a 5770 compared to about 1.8 in Moo, so yeah, thanks Dark, lol. Bitcoins, eh?


yeah i saw that, kinda using us as a money cow :T then again it gives us major pointage.

but with money, they will be able to keep the server alive!

heres a update:

I've been running it for about 2 hours:

have: 29,500 points already. and 1 @ 77 percent

At this rate, seems like I actually might make 500k PPD

hehehehe, I'll keep quiet now xD

make that

35,400 in 2 hours and 9 minutes

that makes 406,507 ppd


----------



## kyismaster

Ok its official, I will make 504k PPD

I timed it and I get 7k per 20 minutes.

Or 21k per hour

Or 504k Per day.

Unless I stop crunching for a few hours a day to play some games that is xD


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Ok its official, I will make 504k PPD
> I timed it and I get 7k per 20 minutes.
> Or 21k per hour
> Or 504k Per day.
> Unless I stop crunching for a few hours a day to play some games that is xD


On a more related note:

I broke 5mil total









and 5mil single









on my way to 10m


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll see you at the top in no time!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'll see you at the top in no time!!










"big dawg" of [email protected]

time for some 24/7 Crunching


----------



## Tex1954

Added [email protected] to list..


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> On a more related note:
> I broke 5mil total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 5mil single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my way to 10m


Congrats!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats!


thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'll see you at the top in no time!!


Not so sure anymore. my Gflops dropped by 100,

went from doing one wu in 20 minutes to one work unit on 1:14 hours.

do you know why?


----------



## tommykl

Apparently I broke 1 million points in WCG for the OCN team in the last week.


----------



## Tex1954

Oh???

Do you mean you made 1Mil on WCG???

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=31e57d28abe5ed47b59c66e58b0c0350


----------



## tommykl

Cumulative since I've join the team. I wish I had crank out a million points in a week!


wcg

For unknown reasons it just doesn't like me in boinc stats or keep up with what I produce.


----------



## Tex1954

OHHH! You meant the WCG Team stats! I gotchya now!

Good deal!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Cumulative since I've join the team. I wish I had crank out a million points in a week!
> 
> wcg
> For unknown reasons it just doesn't like me in boinc stats or keep up with what I produce.


The team member stats page on WCG's website appears to update really slowly. According to my account and "my grid" stats page, it is over 130 days of computing time behind.

The best resources for your most current stats for WCG is your "my grid" stats page that is updated every 12 hours. Boincstats.com isn't too slow either, but they use a different point system


----------



## 2002dunx

Yahoo ! I have passed the 150M point before the summer shutdown... due to poverty !

LOL

dunx


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Yahoo ! I have passed the 150M point before the summer shutdown... due to poverty !
> LOL
> dunx


Nice! Congrats dunx!


----------



## eus105454

What GPU's is scvette using on his systems?!?! Just saw that he posted 4.5M credits - *in one day*!!!


----------



## Tex1954

I do believe scvette has a few GTX580's in his rigs... like 6 of them?


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I do believe scvette has a few GTX580's in his rigs... like 6 of them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> What GPU's is scvette using on his systems?!?! Just saw that he posted 4.5M credits - *in one day*!!!


That would be correct! Im running 2 rigs with tri-sli 580s all on water and a new Alienware laptop with a "gtx580M" that is something like a gtx 560 in crunching terms, then there are the various 280s or 295s here and there.









Some pictures to the rigs in the sig


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> That would be correct! Im running 2 rigs with tri-sli 580s all on water and a new Alienware laptop with a "gtx580M" that is something like a gtx 560 in crunching terms, then there are the various 280s or 295s here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures to the rigs in the sig


WOW! The MountainMods system is...well....incredible! Can tell a lot of time and effort (and I'm guessing a lot of coin too) went into that puppy!









Did you ever figure out what type of power draw it was taking? Saw your comment that the earlier system was pulling 1100+W from the wall.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> WOW! The MountainMods system is...well....incredible! Can tell a lot of time and effort (and I'm guessing a lot of coin too) went into that puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out what type of power draw it was taking? Saw your comment that the earlier system was pulling 1100+W from the wall.


I see the freight train named scvette closing in on me. Very impressive


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I see the freight train named scvette closing in on me. Very impressive


He's threatening your top 3 position! :O

How will you respond?


----------



## DarkRyder

quick! sell your car and buy 10 more systems! each with tri-sli 580s!!! lol


----------



## magic8192

I think I will respond by pulling over and getting out of the way


----------



## GingerJohn

Reached 10M.

Now to sit back and relax...

Oh wait, BGB next week


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Reached 10M.
> Now to sit back and relax...
> Oh wait, BGB next week


Yur in there! Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I think I will respond by pulling over and getting out of the way


LOL!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Reached 10M.
> Now to sit back and relax...
> Oh wait, BGB next week


Congrats GingerJohn! Now fire up that 7950 (or maybe it was a 7970?) and let's see what she can do!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats GingerJohn! Now fire up that 7950 (or maybe it was a 7970?) and let's see what she can do!!!


Cheers!









It was a 7950, and it has not arrived yet. Hoping it shipped out yesterday, so it is in the hands of USPS now


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> WOW! The MountainMods system is...well....incredible! Can tell a lot of time and effort (and I'm guessing a lot of coin too) went into that puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out what type of power draw it was taking? Saw your comment that the earlier system was pulling 1100+W from the wall.


I did a bunch of current draw testing last night and found that
with monitors(triple 30"s), speakers, and rig combined draws 1535watts (crunching and reading this forum)
just rig 1188watts (seems cpu is at about 90% keeping gpus running at 100% with Dirt)
just video cards since they are on their own powersupply 531watts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> He's threatening your top 3 position! :O
> How will you respond?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I think I will respond by pulling over and getting out of the way


Pulling through, with sights on number 2! leaving plenty of room for you







but Gill is going down...


----------



## DarkRyder

no not gill!!! :'( what did he ever do to you?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> I did a bunch of current draw testing last night and found that
> with monitors(triple 30"s), speakers, and rig combined draws 1535watts (crunching and reading this forum)
> just rig 1188watts (seems cpu is at about 90% keeping gpus running at 100% with Dirt)
> just video cards since they are on their own powersupply 531watts
> Pulling through, with sights on number 2! leaving plenty of room for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Gill is going down...


I have had my sights on #2 for a while. My main rig with my 6950s is down right now, but it wouldn't matter anyway








It is not bad being #4







because that means more people are crunching


----------



## DarkRyder

guess i have a big target on my back now....


----------



## GingerJohn

Yep, at the current rate you will be loosing the top spot around the 17th of October 2012...

Time to buy some more cards Ryder!


----------



## Angrybutcher

First couple weeks of May should be fun! At our current pace, we'll hit 6B points overall along with 1B each for Moo!, Milkyway AND PrimeGrid









With some luck, we may be able to hit all 4 of those goals during May's BGB


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yep, at the current rate you will be loosing the top spot around the 17th of October 2012...
> Time to buy some more cards Ryder!


i have plans in place.


----------



## kyismaster

Damn Ginger beat me by 1 day and 2 hours:

heres my 10m milestone:



Good fight laddy....


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice one!









I'm thinking you might take the 25M race though - you are way more dedicated than me.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you might take the 25M race though - you are way more dedicated than me.










Or.. it just helps to have 2 GPU's in at the same time, rofl.

Load balancing is win.

even though my other card is only a 5570

Im really thinking next upgrade im gonna go Nvidia.

even though i think nvidia is uber exspensive....


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Damn Ginger beat me by 1 day and 2 hours:
> heres my 10m milestone:
> 
> Good fight laddy....


Congrats!


----------



## deegon

Finely got my sapphire badge (2 years) in The Clean Energy Project, man it takes an age


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats!


thanks!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Finely got my sapphire badge (2 years) in The Clean Energy Project, man it takes an age


----------



## granno21

Just hit 1 Million Points in World Community Grid!!!!!!!!!!



I now realize It takes a really long time to hit 1 Million points in a CPU only project



Also, I finally picked up my first Sapphire Badge


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just hit 1 Million Points in World Community Grid!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now realize It takes a really long time to hit 1 Million points in a CPU only project
> 
> Also, I finally picked up my first Sapphire Badge


well done


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just hit 1 Million Points in World Community Grid!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now realize It takes a really long time to hit 1 Million points in a CPU only project
> 
> Also, I finally picked up my first Sapphire Badge


where do you find badges?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Broke 25M for Moo! finally


----------



## kyismaster

congrats butcher! killing us here!

pun intended.


----------



## tommykl

you need to go into WCG "my grid". Apparently I just got a ruby badge in [email protected] within the last day or two.


----------



## goodtobeking

Is WCG the only one that gives out badges??


----------



## kyismaster

seems like it king


----------



## granno21

I believe Prime Grid also gives out badges. Badges are unique to their project's website. Just another fun way of tracking your contribution


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Just hit 1 Million Points in World Community Grid!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now realize It takes a really long time to hit 1 Million points in a CPU only project
> 
> Also, I finally picked up my first Sapphire Badge


Congrats granno!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Finely got my sapphire badge (2 years) in The Clean Energy Project, man it takes an age


And congrats to you too deegon!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 25M for Moo! finally


That's Moo'tastic Butcher!


----------



## Tex1954

Ok "granno21", your stats combined and looking good now!

Your 1-mil is in there now!

Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

nice job granno!!!


----------



## Wheezo

I plan to stay a while, so could I be added to the Special Milestones List? I hit _10 million BOINC combined_ today (02/04/12).

Thanks, and cheers


----------



## magic8192

#1 on POEM


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! You been #1 a while...


----------



## DarkRyder

couple three days maybe?


----------



## magic8192

yea, about 3 days.


----------



## eus105454

All sorts of milestones being reached lately!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I plan to stay a while, so could I be added to the Special Milestones List? I hit _10 million BOINC combined_ today (02/04/12).
> Thanks, and cheers


Congrats Wheezo!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> #1 on POEM


And congrats to you too Magic!


----------



## kyismaster

Lol Tex Hasn't updated Mines in forever, I broke *2.5m Single, 5 m combined, 10m combined*.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol Tex Hasn't updated Mines in forever, I broke *2.5m Single, 5 m combined, 10m combined*.


Well, well, like the sign says, ya'll gotta r'mind me! I don't put nutt'n up less'n ya'll speaks up!

Yur in there! Congrats!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, well, like the sign says, ya'll gotta r'mind me! I don't put nutt'n up less'n ya'll speaks up!
> Yur in there! Congrats!










didn't want to spam, posted atleast 3 times inbold xD with pictures of proof of achievement.

anyways, thanks for the good work.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, the way your were chunking points... 10 mil seemed the next best place to catch ya... LOL!

But, sometimes I miss things or forget...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, the way your were chunking points... 10 mil seemed the next best place to catch ya... LOL!
> But, sometimes I miss things or forget...


OH WAIT 100M already!

just kidding xD

indeed, I doubled my point outage of the previous month, and quadrupled my outage my first month here







whats next, Octuple my PPD?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats next, Octuple my PPD?


I sure hope so!


----------



## scvette

Today is my 1st year anniversary of Boinc ing,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and damn, my dick hurts!










I signed up for SETI last year and then started finding all kinds of projects to work. So today, I also broke 300M and may take the #2 team position all on the same day or so!
It really is a team effort







and I will not be pounding out these kind of points every day, so everybody keep up the good work and look out for #2! The freight train!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Today is my 1st year anniversary of Boinc ing,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and damn, my dick hurts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up for SETI last year and then started finding all kinds of projects to work. So today, I also broke 300M and may take the #2 team position all on the same day or so!
> It really is a team effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I will not be pounding out these kind of points every day, so everybody keep up the good work and look out for #2! The freight train!


LOL, the spoiler post cracked me up! Congrats on the 1 year anniversary and the 300M milestone! Keep that freight train rolling through DiRT at least through April 10th so you can grab some of those 1.25X credit work units!


----------



## Tex1954

Happy Happy Joy Joy scvette!!!!

Congrats!!!!

Yur in there!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Today is my 1st year anniversary of Boinc ing,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and damn, my dick hurts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> << they do have shots for that
> I signed up for SETI last year and then started finding all kinds of projects to work. So today, I also broke 300M and may take the #2 team position all on the same day or so!
> It really is a team effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I will not be pounding out these kind of points every day, so everybody keep up the good work and look out for #2! The freight train!


I've been waiting for that freight train to start rolling again, been a long time. My train has lost a few wheels, but its still rolling.


----------



## goodtobeking

I am now the Big dawg of Cosmology, unoffically until the stats update. Been a long dam time in the making, but finally here.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am now the Big dawg of Cosmology, unoffically until the stats update. Been a long dam time in the making, but finally here.


good one dude


----------



## Tex1954

Excellent! But, I haven't been able to edit the thread lately... (OCN Glitch?)

I'll try again probably tomorrow after I fix my windows installation... I need to update all the Big Dawg things...










UPDATE: Tried again this morning and I can edit again... I'll try to get things updated today... but as of now... Cosmology hasn't changed... LOL!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am now the Big dawg of Cosmology, unoffically until the stats update. Been a long dam time in the making, but finally here.


Congrats King!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I've been waiting for that freight train to start rolling again, been a long time. My train has lost a few wheels, but its still rolling.


bout time things started paying off. gonna add the wheels back to the train. maybe add a few more, then put on an afterburner *evil laugh*


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bout time things started paying off. gonna add the wheels back to the train. maybe add a few more, then put on an afterburner *evil laugh*


im scared! D:

on another note

69!


----------



## DarkRyder

that used to be my favorite number, then i got married.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> that used to be my favorite number, then i got married.


hahaha. thats funny.


----------



## DarkRyder

its not funny.







I have a lot of pent up frustration, and no one to help me relieve it. lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of pent up frustration, and no one to help me relieve it. lol










btw, you wouldn't happen to have any broken 120MM fans would you?

I know you get alot of soldiers down xD so im gonna ask you first.

-takes a moment of silence to commemorate Dark's Victims-


----------



## DarkRyder

victims? it's my own soldiers falling dead.







guess i should have let them change their socks.


----------



## eus105454

Happy to announce that I've just crossed the 100 million threshold!!!



Next up, 250 million!!!


----------



## deegon

eus105454









Congratulations on that mile stone, it's sure is a bigen.
Took a double take at the stats and it made me sweat a little, I mite be in trouble


----------



## Tex1954

Good Grief! It was only a month ago eus105454 hit 50 mil!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## kyismaster

great work EUS!


----------



## Hydrored

Great job bud!


----------



## Tex1954

You know, 50/mil month is 600 mil/year? GOOD GRIEF!!!! That's smoke'n!!!


----------



## Hydrored

Just cracked top fifty for team OCN


----------



## DarkRyder

gj red, glad to have you up near the top!


----------



## Hydrored

Thanks! One day i'll hit top ten


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Thanks! One day i'll hit top ten


what do you run thats getting you 700 - 800k PPD?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what do you run thats getting you 700 - 800k PPD?


He seems to be running [email protected] with three 6970's. PPD for all three seems to be about 1.7 million. I'm only getting 1.2 million with three 6870's.


----------



## Hydrored

That's correct. I will be switching back to Moo shortly. I seem to be having issues with them. All other projects run perfect.


----------



## kyismaster

woot woot, broke my top PPD today.


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice one. Donate seems to be treating you well.

Now lets see it over 500k...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice one. Donate seems to be treating you well.
> Now lets see it over 500k...










nah, its not gonna be anytime soon, im gone for the month -see other thread-


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eus105454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on that mile stone, it's sure is a bigen.
> Took a double take at the stats and it made me sweat a little, I mite be in trouble


Still got a ways to go to catch up to you Deegon, so don't start sweating yet. But I'll see you in the top 10 real soon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> You know, 50/mil month is 600 mil/year? GOOD GRIEF!!!! That's smoke'n!!!










Just starting to hit my stride Tex!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Just cracked top fifty for team OCN


Nice job Red!!!


----------



## tommykl

I should really check my stats more often.

25 million combine total
10 million in Milkyway total

Apparently that happen sometime last couple of days I think


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> I should really check my stats more often.
> 25 million combine total
> 10 million in Milkyway total
> Apparently that happen sometime last couple of days I think


Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Yur in there tommykl!

Congrats!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Just cracked top fifty for team OCN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> I should really check my stats more often.
> 25 million combine total
> 10 million in Milkyway total
> Apparently that happen sometime last couple of days I think


Congrats to both of ya


----------



## Angrybutcher

100M overall points for me and will take #13 spot on the team later today


----------



## Tex1954

Wow!!! 50 Mil in two months Angrybutcher!!!

Yur in there!

Congrats!


----------



## Toonboy

Finally made 50 million points.Not the quickest but i`m getting there.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toonboy*
> 
> Finally made 50 million points.Not the quickest but i`m getting there.


What is your BOINC name Toonboy?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 100M overall points for me and will take #13 spot on the team later today












Congrats Butcher!







We're going to be neighbors for a little while at 12 and 13!







Let's make a push for top 10 now!


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol thanks. It'll be another 2 months before I hit 10th place (little over 59M to go)


----------



## Toonboy

Boinc name is humpedgraph


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toonboy*
> 
> Boinc name is humpedgraph


Yur in there! Congrats!


----------



## jetpak12

Everyone's talking about their super points, and I just topped off 6 million lol.

And I thought I was moving along pretty quickly until BLKThumb and Geeboi wizzed by me.









I'll be in the top 100 soon!







(107 right now)


----------



## DarkRyder

i get my rma'd 5850 back this week, it'll be back to business as usual.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i get my rma'd 5850 back this week, it'll be back to business as usual.


just sent my 5570 to RMA rofl, what brand was yours?


----------



## DarkRyder

powercolor.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> powercolor.










oh, figures. not saying powercolor is bad, it has a higher fail rate, is about it. mine was XFX. haha


----------



## DarkRyder

it was given to me for free bad. i sent it in to rma. got a replacement, it lasted a whole month. rma'd that. got another replacement, opened it up and the heatsink was loose. Sent it back and complained. they gave me free shipping. the 3rd card from rma should be here this week and we'll see if they actually did something right this time.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> it was given to me for free bad. i sent it in to rma. got a replacement, it lasted a whole month. rma'd that. got another replacement, opened it up and the heatsink was loose. Sent it back and complained. they gave me free shipping. the 3rd card from rma should be here this week and we'll see if they actually did something right this time.


Lol thats pretty bad. P: maybe if things turn out great, you might get a 6970. rofl.

I mean I RMA'd a 5570 , but its discontinued so there gonna have to send me something else!

im hoping its a 6870!!!


----------



## jetpak12

I just topped 1 mil in Milkyway.


----------



## DarkRyder

gn man. congrats


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I just topped 1 mil in Milkyway.


congrats!


----------



## deegon

just crossed 250 million


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gn man. congrats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> congrats!


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just crossed 250 million


Very nice!


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats to all of you! Yur in there!!!


----------



## mm67

I should be in top 25 when stats are updated next time, also only couple days to 50 million points.


----------



## DarkRyder

good job mm67!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just crossed 250 million










Congrats deegon!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, Tex1954 just passed 10 mil points in Einstein!! I'm in there!

LOL!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats Tex, mm67, Jetpak, and deegon!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, Tex1954 just passed 10 mil points in Einstein!! I'm in there!
> LOL!


Way to go Tex!!!









Find them pulsars!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

woohoo. just passed 10million points in World Community Grid!!!!!

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=25285


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> woohoo. just passed 10million points in World Community Grid!!!!!
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=25285


Congrats Darkryder. That's a whole lot of points for a truly worthy project


----------



## tommykl

Impressive dark, I know that took a while


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> woohoo. just passed 10million points in World Community Grid!!!!!
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=25285


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Congrats Darkryder. That's a whole lot of points for a truly worthy project


That takes dedication! dude. . . . . well-done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, Tex1954 just passed 10 mil points in Einstein!! I'm in there!
> LOL!


and good on ya tex1954 Einstein is another project that takes a long time to build that many points in


----------



## Tex1954

I agree... 10 mil in WCG is no easy task!! Yur in there DR!!!

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> woohoo. just passed 10million points in World Community Grid!!!!!
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=25285


Way to go DarkRyder!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, Tex1954 just passed 10 mil points in Einstein!! I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> woohoo. just passed 10million points in World Community Grid!!!!!
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&to=100&or=&ti=25285


Two 10 million milestones in one day? Great job guys!


----------



## DarkRyder

mine took longer







lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> mine took longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


That's because you run that SLOW as a petrified dung beetle Intel SB stuff with all that slow AMD GPU stuff instead of Nvidia...

You would get much better performance running an Athlon 64 in with one gig ram (takes less time to address one gig vs. 16 gig) on an older and FASTER mobo...

In fact, you better send me all your OLD SLOW stuff and I'll fix you up with a P4 socket 478 1 gig screamer system! It will outperform all your SLOW SB stuff...

Trust me, I don't lie, just send me your stuff to dispose of and I'll give you a FREE P4 system that kicks butt!

Trust me...










(DADGUM! Nose hit the neighbors house growing so fast...)


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## eus105454

Broke 1M credits today for MalariaControl.net!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats eus!









Holy crizzap Dark! I think I have 10,000 points in WCG. Nice Job!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats eus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crizzap Dark! I think I have 10,000 points in WCG. Nice Job!


lol, thanks man. devoted a lot of cpu power to WCG, hope they find solutions to problems, and cures for cancer one day. In the back of my head i'm just wishing i made a difference.


----------



## Biorganic

A worthy cause indeed. I feel the same way, which is why I run my computer full tilt all day instead of letting my hardware sit there idle.

I also hit 2.5 mil total points with my 4870 today!!!! lol, thats what you pull in one day *hides face in shame*

Just got a bunch of birthday money, turned 26 today, so a 7950/70 will be incoming within the next couple weeks. I cannot wait


----------



## DarkRyder

26 eh? not bad. makes me feel old. lol. can't imagine how tex feels....


----------



## Biorganic

nice! lol


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> A worthy cause indeed. I feel the same way, which is why I run my computer full tilt all day instead of letting my hardware sit there idle.
> I also hit 2.5 mil total points with my 4870 today!!!! lol, thats what you pull in one day *hides face in shame*
> Just got a bunch of birthday money, turned 26 today, so a 7950/70 will be incoming within the next couple weeks. I cannot wait


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 26 eh? not bad. makes me feel old. lol. can't imagine how tex feels....


Rub it in... sheesh~


----------



## Finrond

Ha, I just turned 26 as well (in Feb). ALSO:



:-D


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ha, I just turned 26 as well (in Feb). ALSO:
> 
> :-D


Sounds like a challenge to me!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Sounds like a challenge to me!


No dont do it bro!


----------



## Tex1954

NO? Why not? I'm trying to catch up on some neglected projects... I like even numbers like 100,000 and 1,000,000 and such...

Had to round out e0n to 100k so I could go on to other things... hmm, yoyo one of my regular things too....

Well, I'll set things on LOW for now and do other things...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ha, I just turned 26 as well (in Feb). *SNIP*


I was going to say the same thing. Feb 8th is a legendary day.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> A worthy cause indeed. I feel the same way, which is why I run my computer full tilt all day instead of letting my hardware sit there idle.
> I also hit 2.5 mil total points with my 4870 today!!!! lol, thats what you pull in one day *hides face in shame*
> Just got a bunch of birthday money, turned 26 today, so a 7950/70 will be incoming within the next couple weeks. I cannot wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...

Thanks eus


----------



## DarkRyder

750 million and climbing








http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182


----------



## Tex1954

Ah yes... we were expecting that...

Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 750 million and climbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182












Awesome! Absolutely awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks man


----------



## PsYLoR

Damn! well done


----------



## Starbomba

I hit 15m last week, but i've stopped until the Pentathlon. Working on a bit of boost for my i3 for those pesky CPU projects...









And another PPD injection to be announced... too bad my full WCing loop won't be ready for a while, but i should have at least one running for the Pentathlon


----------



## eus105454

I'm "MOO"ving on up! Just broke 100M credits on MooWrapper today!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I'm "MOO"ving on up! Just broke 100M credits on MooWrapper today!


Awesome


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I'm "MOO"ving on up! Just broke 100M credits on MooWrapper today!


Holy cow, over 1 mil PPD in Moo. You've got to have more than just your 6950 crunching there.








Great job!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Holy cow, over 1 mil PPD in Moo. You've got to have more than just your 6950 crunching there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


Nah, I just overclock the $%*& out of it!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

im sure you do that too! lol


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> #1 on POEM


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*


i'm i'm #1 in something i'm sure! lol


----------



## goodtobeking

#1 target maybe









Everybody is gunning for you Dr.BOINCstein


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm good at strafing, i'll melee anyone that gets in my way of being.... something higher than #1. !!! muahahahaha


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*


Nice magic!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Nice magic!


Since there is no BGB this month, I'll do the Big Dawg updates in about a week! Everybody hold your spots till then!


----------



## b3machi7ke

I need to find another project to be a big dawg in. I think I'll set my sights on DR and take him down from #1 in WCG...should only take me, uhh...


----------



## DarkRyder

- i welcome the challenge. considering i have none of my home pc's working it right now


----------



## Finrond

Tex just doesn't want to update sooner because I passed him in Yoyo.


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, no... trying to keep the same time as usual... And you are LUCKY my fav project is going now... every CPU I can get is crunching it...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay... Did the monthly Big Dawg updates!!

Several spots changed and look like they will flip-flop maybe more than a few times during the next month!

Congrats to those new folks in the listings!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay... Did the monthly Big Dawg updates!!
> Several spots changed and look like they will flip-flop maybe more than a few times during the next month!
> Congrats to those new folks in the listings!


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*


LOL! Silly!


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, got some others I missed in there too!

Congrats to eus105454 for 100 Mil in Moo!!!

Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, got some others I missed in there too!
> Congrats to eus105454 for 100 Mil in Moo!!!
> Yur in there!


Much obliged Tex! And I'll be seeing you real soon in the overall Top 10!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Seems so little.....broke 1M points in Collatz today and 50k in Rosetta









I now have 14 cores crunching away at Rosetta, though not much of them are "worth while" and sadly, it is not easy to see production per computer in Rosetta's results.

i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz (quad)
AMD 945 @ 3ghz (quad)
i5 2520M @ 2.5ghz (laptop, quad)
C2D T9600 @ 2.8ghz (laptop, dual)


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Seems so little.....broke 1M points in Collatz today and 50k in Rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 14 cores crunching away at Rosetta, though not much of them are "worth while" and sadly, it is not easy to see production per computer in Rosetta's results.


Yur in there AngryButcher for 1 mil Collatz!

50k don't count for milestones (1 mil starting point)... but good work anyway!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Seems so little.....broke 1M points in Collatz today and 50k in Rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 14 cores crunching away at Rosetta, though not much of them are "worth while" and sadly, it is not easy to see production per computer in Rosetta's results.


Sure it is, just click "computers on this account" on the rosetta website:


----------



## Angrybutcher

Man, we are getting lax at recognizing the team! In the past couple days, we've taken 25th place overall with 24th coming some point today.

We also passed 1B points in Milkyway, making it our second project to do so and the only ACTIVE project!

We crushed our previous best Collatz days with 5,829,992.41 points yesterday.

The past 3 days of Rosetta have been over 200k PPD as a team. As a matter of fact, our top 5 days, were the past 5 days!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Man, we are getting lax at recognizing the team! In the past couple days, we've taken 25th place overall with 24th coming some point today.
> We also passed 1B points in Milkyway, making it our second project to do so and the only ACTIVE project!
> We crushed our previous best Collatz days with 5,829,992.41 points yesterday.
> The past 3 days of Rosetta have been over 200k PPD as a team. As a matter of fact, our top 5 days, were the past 5 days!


We need to kick that old Texie in the nards and cut his pay in half


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Let's see, 1/2 of ZERO is same as 0.5 x ZERO and that works out to be... hmmm... ZE.

So, I get paid ZE now instead of ZERO... thanks!

LOL!










And, 1 Bil points in Milkyway is cool! I can brag on that... and I knew about 25th going to 24th place as well... hmmm....


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> Let's see, 1/2 of ZERO is same as 0.5 x ZERO and that works out to be... hmmm... ZE.
> So, I get paid ZE now instead of ZERO... thanks!
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, 1 Bil points in Milkyway is cool! I can brag on that... and I knew about 25th going to 24th place as well... hmmm....


He don't get paid and he doesn't have any nards, so there isn't anything we can do to him


----------



## DarkRyder

Texie never gets any lovin, i'm sorry man


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> We need to kick that old Texie in the nards and cut his pay in half


LMAO that is almost sig worthy.

Cool beans on the 1B in MW. That is one hell of a milestone.


----------



## Tex1954

MAN! I been looking for them Nards... I used to have Narly Nards... but I lost them after the last divorce somehow...

Oh well, there may be hope in the future with a lab grown T-Cell Nards transplant...

And the pay... well, I almost have to pay myself to be here if you include internet fees...

LOL!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> LMAO that is almost sig worthy.
> Cool beans on the 1B in MW. That is one hell of a milestone.


that's meeean beans. . . . 1,000,000,000 points















*GO TEAM*


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> MAN! I been looking for them Nards... I used to have Narly Nards... but I lost them after the last divorce somehow...
> Oh well, there may be hope in the future with a lab grown T-Cell Nards transplant...
> And the pay... well, I almost have to pay myself to be here if you include internet fees...
> LOL!


internet fees? Since my wife loves her Netflix i'd have my internet nevertheless, i'd think biggest contribution is time spent in the forums here and the electricity our monstrous rigs eat up.


----------



## Angrybutcher

At a quick glance, it looks like I have OCN's #1 day for Collatz historically yesterday, edging out mm67 by ~2100 points lol


----------



## DarkRyder

one of these days your cleaver is gonna get dull, and the chosen one will fulfill their destiny. Till that day comes you'll just have to hang out in your room and wait....


gotta love the "Ahhh, Fresh Meat!"


----------



## Angrybutcher

lmao, I'm so glad that Collatz will be done when D3 comes out next week. My 570s will be pushing D3 rather than BOINC


----------



## Biorganic

^ This. And whoever is playing in that video is TERRIBLE


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lmao, I'm so glad that Collatz will be done when D3 comes out next week. My 570s will be pushing D3 rather than BOINC


+1 for me! Can wait for next Tuesday!!!









And congrats Butcher on your #1 day in Collatz!


----------



## tommykl

D3 is only going to kill a small portion of GPU points until Friday. Come the weekend, screw the world no computing for you, its d3 time!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> D3 is only going to kill a small portion of GPU points until Friday. Come the weekend, screw the world no computing for you, its d3 time!


This, I still need to find out where to get my CE copy of D3. Once that hits, I am going to be missing a lot of sleep.

Still running Collatz on my GPU, and Rosetta on my CPU here. I am not going to stop them until gamer11200 starts to sing. Then I am going to start up WCG, but only until QMC kicks in. Then I am going all out on that.

OCN FTW

EDIT: opps, thought this was the Pentathlon thread


----------



## eus105454

Tex, I know it technically ain't a milestone, but dammit if I ain't proud of making it into the Top 10!!!


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! GREAT!

I'm happy for you! Looks like you will pass me up soon too!

Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Tex, I know it technically ain't a milestone, but dammit if I ain't proud of making it into the Top 10!!!


Thats just awesome man, I believe i actually challenged you to do just that when you first joined up. Good job man!!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

2.5M in Collatz (actually 3 today)


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Thats just awesome man, I believe i actually challenged you to do just that when you first joined up. Good job man!!!


Looks like the challenge wasn't nearly as ambitious as the top 10! Who knew BOINC'ing would turn out to be such a cool hobby!

Ahh, the good old days, back when my electricity bills were next to nothing....


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 2.5M in Collatz (actually 3 today)


Congrats Butcher!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 2.5M in Collatz (actually 3 today)


Yur in there! Congrats!

I expect a 5 mil update soon since it only took you like 3 days to get to 2.5 from 1.0!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Sadly, that won't happen. Collatz is getting shut off tonight. I may take a small break from BOINC on my GPUs while I do some testing of my Intel rig's stability (power supply swap) as well as installing my third 5870.


----------



## jetpak12

I'm now in the top 100 of the team with 8.1 million total points and currently in 97th place.









I also broke 1 million points in Collatz.









It would have been higher if my rig hadn't restarted on its own and was sitting there idle for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm now in the top 100 of the team with 8.1 million total points and currently in 97th place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also broke 1 million points in Collatz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been higher if my rig hadn't restarted on its own and was sitting there idle for at least 24 hours.


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm now in the top 100 of the team with 8.1 million total points and currently in 97th place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also broke 1 million points in Collatz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been higher if my rig hadn't restarted on its own and was sitting there idle for at least 24 hours.


Way to go!


----------



## Evil Penguin

I'm in 67th place with 16,298,078 points. 

DistrRTgen loves the Radeon HD 7xx0 series.


----------



## Tex1954

Oh oh, Tex1954 over 50 mil points in Milkway yesterday...

I'm in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Oh oh, Tex1954 over 50 mil points in Milkway yesterday...
> I'm in there!


Way to go Tex!!!







And I saw you just passed the 200M credit mark too!


----------



## Tex1954

Yuppers... but don't count until 250 mil...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yuppers... but don't count until 250 mil...


True, but it still counts in my book!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> True, but it still counts in my book!


Well, in that case, I take Paypal donations....

LOL!


----------



## Tex1954

OCN Finishes 10th in Boinc Pentathlon!

Not bad considering!!!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> OCN Finishes 10th in Boinc Pentathlon!
> Not bad considering!!!












Considering BOINC isn't as big as Folding on OCN









Hopefully I can afford a better graphics card for next time


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> OCN Finishes 10th in Boinc Pentathlon!
> Not bad considering!!!


WOOHOO!!! Top 10 baby!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Prizes will be drawn and winners notified soon... my cable internet connection was down over 18 hours so didn't get to it yet..


----------



## Tex1954

All winners contacted, all prizes awarded!

Yeah! Happy 2nd B-Day OCN BOINC!










PS: Over 10 mil points in Collatz today...


----------



## DarkRyder

congrats to all that competed, we did really well. Wish i could have done more, alas i was on vacation and didnt have much time to remote into my boxes while i was away.


----------



## dog5566

So if i get first place in our team on any project, Then i get on this list??


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> So if i get first place in our team on any project, Then i get on this list??


Well, more than one part to the thread... but as far as individual project "Big Dawgs", yes. The list is updated once per month for the "Big Dawgs" and as often as necessary for "Milestones" and other neato burrito events...


----------



## DarkRyder

Tex, does the way the new boincstats layout polls stats hinder your update of our stats, or slow you down... ?

it does seem like it takes more time to navigate through stuff than before is why i'm asking, i know it cant be easy to go through each project and verify stats and/status. You're doing a good job sir, keep up the good work!


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Tex, does the way the new boincstats layout polls stats hinder your update of our stats, or slow you down... ?
> it does seem like it takes more time to navigate through stuff than before is why i'm asking, i know it cant be easy to go through each project and verify stats and/status. You're doing a good job sir, keep up the good work!


He may be doing a good job, But im not going to be happy till im in the "Big Dawgs"


----------



## DarkRyder

glad to see you got your priorities straight! lol


----------



## dog5566

Look..



yafo....


----------



## DarkRyder

time for a change at the top of Yafu...


----------



## un-nefer

I'm back team - well kind of









I have most of my BOINC stuff still in boxes from when I moved interstate, so I won't be putting up any decent ppd for a while, but I do have a single rig with a couple HD5850's in it that I just got running.

A few things have changed in the year I have been gone - no more DNETC, and PPD seems to be lower across the board?

I just gave moo a go and although I haven't done a full 24hours yet, the ppd seems way less then DNETC - according to points given per task, it's abount half of what DNETC gave - is that normal?

Anyway, heya everyone


----------



## DarkRyder

moowrapper can put out just as much as dnetc, it seems as if priority of task affects it. need to know more on moo use this and it will help with multi-gpu systems
http://www.overclock.net/t/1207851/moowrapper-running-1-workunit-per-gpu-how-to
good luck man.


----------



## magic8192

if you are running 2x5850 then you will want to run 1 task on each GPU. Which I see DarkRyder has already linked


----------



## DarkRyder

and use process tamer to always make the tasks for moo high priority. you'll get the most ppd that way. i have process tamer on my website. www.darkryder.com


----------



## Wheezo

Semi off-topic, but I am the user of the day in Distrtgen. How cool is that?!!









http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/

I'm sure it happens a lot, but it's the first time it's happened to me, at least that I know of lol. Sweeeeeeettt....


----------



## eus105454

Wow, that's awesome! Congrats!

Did they tell you that you were the user of the day? Or did you just stumble across it?


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Eus, I just stumbled across it. Went to disable ATi folding and noticed my name.








Was quite chuffed to see it.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> if you are running 2x5850 then you will want to run 1 task on each GPU. Which I see DarkRyder has already linked


I had Moo running 1 task per GPU before DR even started with Moo









But yeah, I found the problem - if you can call it that...

...I used the GPU credits database spreadsheet to try and work out how much PPD I'd get with my current setup based on time and points per taks, but I made the mistake of thinking the PPD calculated by the spreadsheet were for both my GPUs lol. Anyhoo, according to the spreadsheet, I should be able to put out ~600K PPD with these 2x HD5850's









I'm going to have to go through all my boxes and try and locate my other HD5850s for the next BGB









Another question, how are the HD7850/HD7870's performing in Moo? Can someone running Moo! on a HD7850 or HD7870 go and fill the GPU database form HERE please. I know it's for DNETC, but it's pretty much the same thing and it'll give me an idea how they perform in comparison to a HD5850.

When filling out the form, if you are running 1x wi per GPU, don't make the same mistake I made by typing in all cards


----------



## GingerJohn

So I am now in the top 50 on the team!

Also I got my first >1M day yesterday, mostly from my 7950. This thing is kicking some serious DiRTy butt









Passed 5M in DiRT and Donate, hopefully be hitting 25M some time next week. I love my new toys


----------



## Starbomba

Looks like i just hit 10m points in Prime. My 470's destroy every task they touch


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Looks like i just hit 10m points in Prime. My 470's destroy every task they touch


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So I am now in the top 50 on the team!
> Also I got my first >1M day yesterday, mostly from my 7950. This thing is kicking some serious DiRTy butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 5M in DiRT and Donate, hopefully be hitting 25M some time next week. I love my new toys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Looks like i just hit 10m points in Prime. My 470's destroy every task they touch


Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## Finrond

Just passed the 1 mill mark in yoyo!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just passed the 1 mill mark in yoyo!


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## GingerJohn

25M overall


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 25M overall


Great job GingerJohn! Keep it up!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Great job GingerJohn! Keep it up!


Thanks!

Taking a short break at the moment so my electric bill isn't sky high. Planning to run two machines for 6 days straight for this BGB, gonna sting a bit at the end of the month...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Taking a short break at the moment so my electric bill isn't sky high. Planning to run two machines for 6 days straight for this BGB, gonna sting a bit at the end of the month...




I always run my machines at full load from the sunday before the BGB until the saturday after the BGB... but considering i plan to make ~1m points daily after all my recent upgrades (if DistRT cooperates validating WU's fast), it will be worth it









For the rest of the month i do only power either my sig rig or HTPC (depending how tired i am and what i want to do), and just for like 4-6 hours, so my power bill will not come and bite my rear


----------



## DarkRyder

Top 100 baby!!!!

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#100


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Top 100 baby!!!!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#100


About time you lazy bum!

Well done, keep up the good awesome work


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Top 100 baby!!!!
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#100










Very nice, and great work!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Top 100 baby!!!!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#100


Outstanding!!!!







You'll hit 1 billion in no time flat!


----------



## DarkRyder

trying my best. keeping temps down so the BGB will go smoothly.


----------



## DarkRyder

might let a rig or 2 rest till the day before then kick them all on, hopefully i wont dim the neighborhood too bad when i kick them all back on.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> might let a rig or 2 rest till the day before then kick them all on, hopefully i wont dim the neighborhood too bad when i kick them all back on.


*I NEED MOAR POWAR!!!!!!!*


----------



## DarkRyder

i know the feeling...


----------



## kyismaster

well, finally getting back to the BGB scene.

So i'll wear a dunce hat, and be the nooby, until my point ratio goes back up.


----------



## dog5566

Its taken me 4 weeks!! but im now in the top 100 of are team!!! lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Congrats!

Those 6870's are really chewing through the Donate points


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man! glad to see you up here!


----------



## dog5566

THANKS!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Its taken me 4 weeks!! but im now in the top 100 of are team!!! lol


Congrats! That's faster than it took me.


----------



## DarkRyder

i still cant believe it. i started here maybe a week or two after it was started and there was like 40 members on the team and i joined in at like 14th in points. crazy times...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Its taken me 4 weeks!! but im now in the top 100 of are team!!! lol


Congrats! Keep knocking out those WU's!


----------



## DarkRyder

letting a couple of my systems rest till the BGB, might have a surprise for you all too


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> letting a couple of my systems rest till the BGB, might have a surprise for you all too


Dear god , Ryder with a surprise.







im scared for my life.


----------



## DarkRyder

its not coming after you lol, its coming after the next 20 guys ahead of me in boinc combined lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its not coming after you lol, its coming after the next 20 guys ahead of me in boinc combined lol


I feel sorry for their lost







go get em Dr.


----------



## DarkRyder

i might fire up one of my secrets tonight....







we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its not coming after you lol, its coming after the next 20 guys ahead of me in boinc combined lol


For once i feel good about not being ahead of you


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i might fire up one of my secrets tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how that goes...


o____o Radeon 8970? hahaha.

back from the future?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> o____o Radeon 8970? hahaha.
> back from the future?


Nah, i bet he went farther and grabbed a 8990


----------



## DarkRyder

actually is an AMD 10k90







lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> letting a couple of my systems rest till the BGB, might have a surprise for you all too


NOOO, Im still not walking right from your last "surprise", oh wait.

Im burning through MW WUs now with my new cards. At 6.5 million, working on 10 million.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> NOOO, Im still not walking right from your last "surprise", oh wait.
> Im burning through MW WUs now with my new cards. At 6.5 million, working on 10 million.












I'm also getting a few stuff before BGB, get DistRT to 10 million (not too likely, currently at 7.2 million) and 20 million overall (ETA tomorrow, or even later tonight







)


----------



## Finrond

Woot, 10 million in DiRT!


----------



## mm67

Passed 10 million in Poem and Collatz.


----------



## DarkRyder

gj mm67!


----------



## kyismaster

*by the way, DarkRyder I passed you.*

in my dreams....


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> *by the way, DarkRyder I passed you.*
> in my dreams....


KISS KISS


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lol


a man can dream.

anyways im getting a 2600k this week.









what are good clocks?

I mean my 2500k is at 4.8, but i doubt, a 2600k will run it.


----------



## GingerJohn

Passed 10M in DiRT

Should be the highest Canadian in the team by ~Tuesday

And Dark, what the heck is this surprise?


----------



## DarkRyder

one is already in my system getting warmed up. check my sig.


----------



## DarkRyder

the other will come the day of the BGB


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> a man can dream.
> anyways im getting a 2600k this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are good clocks?
> I mean my 2500k is at 4.8, but i doubt, a 2600k will run it.


I've seen most 2600k's run @ 4.4.-4.5 GHz, but there are some nice ones which can run at 4.8+


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> one is already in my system getting warmed up. check my sig.


dear god trifire.


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


now go get another and make it quadfire


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> now go get another and make it quadfire


Sounds like that's the plan:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the other will come the day of the BGB


Or do you have something different coming Dark?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Or do you have something different coming Dark?


I say a huge power bill is inbound


----------



## DarkRyder

other than the huge power bill, i dont have another card coming no. but i do have a different more point productive surprise coming for the BGB lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> other than the huge power bill, i dont have another card coming no. but i do have a different more point productive surprise coming for the BGB lol


what, 8 mil per day?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol close and im starting my cards up on boinc now to see if they can handle these insane clocks [email protected] and [email protected] maybe higher sence moowrapper is not taxing the vrms that bad.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol close and im starting my cards up on boinc now to see if they can handle these insane clocks [email protected] and [email protected] maybe higher sence moowrapper is not taxing the vrms that bad.


this rofl. 10c lower without moowrapper lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well moowrapper is alot cooler then mining like 20c cooler on vrms and 4c on cores even with these clocks im gonna try to max out my 5970 1000mhz and 5870 1100mhz for the bgb sence they already run 1070 and 970 i think i can do it.


----------



## gamer11200

1 billion for [email protected] and Moo! Wrapper as a team! (Moo! Wrapper to become a billion by morning)


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 1 billion for [email protected] and Moo! Wrapper as a team! (Moo! Wrapper to become a billion by morning)


Awesome!!! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Repost on the Milkyway stat


----------



## GingerJohn

I am now the top ranked Canadian on the team!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I am now the top ranked Canadian on the team!


Congratz


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I am now the top ranked Canadian on the team!


Nice going









Im hoping to do the same for the UK....one day.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I am now the top ranked Canadian on the team!


well i am the top ranked..... well....boincer on the team lol


----------



## Tex1954

I am the top ranked user in the *Universe* for BOINCers named Tex1954...


----------



## magic8192

I'm not top ranked


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I am now the top ranked Canadian on the team!


Way to go GingerJohn!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I am the top ranked user in the *Universe* for BOINCers named Tex1954...


Tex, you are first in our hearts, and that's what matters...


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I'm not top ranked


i'm sorry magic...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well i am the top ranked..... well....boincer on the team lol


I aim to beat you at some point, although I am rather relying on the fact that you will probably die before me....

More fries with your super size burger Ryder?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I aim to beat you at some point, although I am rather relying on the fact that you will probably die before me....
> More fries with your super size burger Ryder?


dont like burgers. I'm a chicken man!









how old do you think i am?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> dont like burgers. I'm a chicken man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how old do you think i am?


don't let the cute face fool you.

Hes ancient. been boincing since 1819.









not sure how you make your wife agree to letting you boinc though


----------



## DarkRyder

uh huh, thats why i'm in my 20s lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> uh huh, thats why i'm in my 20s lol


Oh, thought you were older. -shrugs-
I guess i mistaken you for yoda.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> uh huh, thats why i'm in my 20s lol


So am I, just, but you have a kid.

Those things kill you.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, no they just keep you on your toes!

my little princess. lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> uh huh, thats why i'm in my 20s lol


Lol your only in your 20s for a few months and isabella is cute as always.


----------



## DarkRyder

so. right now, im in my 20s lol. and yes she is very cute, she gets it from me lol


----------



## GingerJohn

I only have 6 months of my 20s left...

Isabella is cute, when can I expect her BOINC rig to sail past me?


----------



## kyismaster

I feel so young.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm sure we'll be building her a rig soon enough
had my eye on this case for her lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082&nm_mc=OTC-FroogleNEW&cm_mmc=OTC-FroogleNEW-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-NZXT-_-11146082


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha good case but the wife might take it she might like it then you will have to build 2 lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm sure we'll be building her a rig soon enough
> had my eye on this case for her lol
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146082&nm_mc=OTC-FroogleNEW&cm_mmc=OTC-FroogleNEW-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-NZXT-_-11146082


its a great case









if you want you can engrave her name on the side


----------



## DarkRyder

maybe some airbrush work or something


----------



## Finrond

Dear god that thing is hideous (the case, not the kid). Damn dark takes survival of the species super serious doesn't he?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Dear god that thing is hideous (the case, not the kid). Damn dark takes survival of the species super serious doesn't he?


Lol, my sister happened to walk by when i just opened the link, and she loved it


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, the girls love that for some reason.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I feel so young.


Me too. Weird thing is, i'm on my 20's as well









And i just hit 10m in DiRT


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Me too. Weird thing is, i'm on my 20's as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i just hit 10m in DiRT


only 18, im young in spirit aren't I?

however, i've done more than most grown men would ever achieve lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats to Fir3Chi3f, over 1 Mil total points today!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to Fir3Chi3f, over 1 Mil total points today!


woot woot, go fire go!








proud to be a boincer


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to Fir3Chi3f, over 1 Mil total points today!


Congratz


----------



## tommykl

Hmm should I mention that I recently past Tex in total points in Moo! wrapper?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Haha! Thanks all.

Really Tex's machine is just a beast.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Hmm should I mention that I recently past Tex in total points in Moo! wrapper?


LOL!

I don't normally run Moo!... but congrats!

Ya'll gunna have a chance to pass me in a lot of things...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> I don't normally run Moo!... but congrats!
> Ya'll gunna have a chance to pass me in a lot of things...


why?


----------



## Tex1954

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth...


----------



## tommykl

I guessed that once you hit a certain number you changed project and I am fine with that it gives me chance to be rank higher than you until you change your mind that is.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

That too...


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats to Fir3Chi3f again... over 2.5Mil total points...

Also, updated the Big Dawg list and added several more projects..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to Fir3Chi3f again... over 2.5Mil total points...
> Also, updated the Big Dawg list and added several more projects..


yeah thats my boy







work it.


----------



## DarkRyder

now offering a $5 discount in my for sale thread to those on OCN's Boinc team!
the stickied in my sig. and the link is here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1251725/darkryders-for-sale-thread-check-back-always-adding-more-5-discount-to-ocn-boincers
Boinc ON!


----------



## jetpak12

BTW Dark, you better watch out! I'm about to pass you....

.... in folding.









I noticed this last night when I checked my folding on eoc:



But you're still leagues ahead of course in BOINC, where it counts.


----------



## DarkRyder

i have 2 cpus folding. thats all. not really trying to compete there.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i have 2 cpus folding. thats all. not really trying to compete there.




why you such a boss.


----------



## DarkRyder

boss? w/e


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> why you such a boss.


I think i need a 3 card on Donate to pass you DarkRyder!


----------



## DarkRyder

even then. i'm only running 2 out of 6 amd cards on donate







wink wink


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> even then. i'm only running 2 out of 6 amd cards on donate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink wink


Man! there is no way i can afford that much money on Elec, let alone 6 cards!! but i will get 1 more card, hoping to get sumthink a bit faster? (7970 Hope) but a new PSU first, this 650w is geting very hot running 24/7


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to Fir3Chi3f again... over 2.5Mil total points...
> Also, updated the Big Dawg list and added several more projects..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yeah thats my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work it.


Aww shucks


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> even then. i'm only running 2 out of 6 amd cards on donate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink wink










you like to make people cry their selves to sleep huh.

hahaha. Im running 1.25 amd cards, seeming 6870 barely qualifies, so does my 5570 lol, but together, i'd say it goes 1.25, i get about 360-400k per day, could probably make more if i didn't play games lol.

i should buy those two 6950's in the market place for 160 each


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you like to make people cry their selves to sleep huh.
> hahaha. Im running 1.25 amd cards, seeming 6870 barely qualifies, so does my 5570 lol, but together, i'd say it goes 1.25, i get about 360-400k per day, could probably make more if i didn't play games lol.
> i should buy those two 6950's in the market place for 160 each


Do it. I bought 2 6970s and I am rocking out the points on MW. Have yet to get POEM working though. With moo, points come very fast


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i have 2 cpus folding. thats all. not really trying to compete there.


At least I can beat you in something then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you like to make people cry their selves to sleep huh.
> hahaha. Im running 1.25 amd cards, seeming 6870 barely qualifies, so does my 5570 lol, but together, i'd say it goes 1.25, i get about 360-400k per day, could probably make more if i didn't play games lol.
> i should buy those two 6950's in the market place for 160 each
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. I bought 2 6970s and I am rocking out the points on MW. Have yet to get POEM working though. With moo, points come very fast
Click to expand...

This, and go for watercooling too!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you like to make people cry their selves to sleep huh.
> hahaha. Im running 1.25 amd cards, seeming 6870 barely qualifies, so does my 5570 lol, but together, i'd say it goes 1.25, i get about 360-400k per day, could probably make more if i didn't play games lol.
> i should buy those two 6950's in the market place for 160 each


That is exactly why i bought my 470's for 280 both. I'm rocking on DiRT like no tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> This, and go for watercooling too!


Agreed









EDIT: Wow, i hadn't noticed i just went over 25 mil total points


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> EDIT: Wow, i hadn't noticed i just went over 25 mil total points


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## DarkRyder

it hit 100mill in donate a few days ago, just noticed.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I couldn't find "it" but put "it" in there anyway on your say-so...


----------



## DarkRyder

oh whatever
lol
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/131/user/detail/485/lastDays
made 100 mill on the 11th


----------



## Tex1954

Uh huh...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## kyismaster

its all lies


----------



## DarkRyder

what what?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what what?


in the butt!


----------



## DarkRyder

omg, no!!!!


----------



## dog5566

yeeee 10 mil in Donate!!









And will be no 2 soooooooooon he he lol

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/131/user/list/0/0/95/#5


----------



## DarkRyder

coming after #1 are we?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> yeeee 10 mil in Donate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will be no 2 soooooooooon he he lol
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/131/user/list/0/0/95/#5


dear mother of pearl, hes was right behind me.

quickly build a moat before he gets to you


----------



## DarkRyder

already dug a grand canyon between us. he's gonna need wings...


----------



## dog5566

Building a large force to invade you, no canyon can stop the power of the 6870!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

just my 6970s


----------



## kyismaster

lol 6870's to darkryders 6970's / 6990's aren't going to help







rofl.

this man is a monster.

i fear to sleep at night.


----------



## dog5566

Haha well if i get like 10 of them i have a good chance,









But i do need to get a better card


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Haha well if i get like 10 of them i have a good chance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do need to get a better card


6970/6950's are sub 200.


----------



## dog5566

yep im looking at a 6970 on flybay, probly sell both 6870's and get 2 when i can, but a bigger PSU is a must.

i tryed a 6950 and in 3Dmark11 did alot less than my 6870 @1000 core 1200 mem,


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> yep im looking at a 6970 on flybay, probly sell both 6870's and get 2 when i can, but a bigger PSU is a must.
> i tryed a 6950 and in 3Dmark11 did alot less than my 6870 @1000 core 1200 mem,


I don't think you are going to get a lot of bang for your buck by going from 2x6870 to 1x6970.


----------



## DarkRyder

get a 79xx series card.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> yeeee 10 mil in Donate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will be no 2 soooooooooon he he lol
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/131/user/list/0/0/95/#5


Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> get a 79xx series card.


hey dark, has donate been acting up for you?

my wu's stay at 100%


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hey dark, has donate been acting up for you?
> my wu's stay at 100%


Have you had a play with this? it worked for me,









http://www.overclock.net/t/1261200/donate-home-test61-exe-stop-error-fix/0_20


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Have you had a play with this? it worked for me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261200/donate-home-test61-exe-stop-error-fix/0_20


didn't work, my settings were already off.


----------



## dog5566

i had 1 do that last week, so 4-5 in all, sum one on the Donate forum said its there server thats playing up? and i was running a APP befor, when geting problems, and geting the 590 credit thing


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> yep im looking at a 6970 on flybay, probly sell both 6870's and get 2 when i can, but a bigger PSU is a must.
> i tryed a 6950 and in 3Dmark11 did alot less than my 6870 @1000 core 1200 mem,


A bigger PSU isnt really a must, but I would recommend it. I have been running my 6970s for weeks now on my lowly Antec 650 watt PSU. But now that I have OC my GPUs, I only run the CPU at about 50%. My killowatt says my system is pulling 730 watts lol. Going to enter into this contests when I get a decent camera.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> A bigger PSU isnt really a must, but I would recommend it. I have been running my 6970s for weeks now on my lowly Antec 650 watt PSU. But now that I have OC my GPUs, I only run the CPU at about 50%. My killowatt says my system is pulling 730 watts lol. Going to enter into this contests when I get a decent camera.


looks fun







but may end up being very expensive!

im not using the CPU as if i do the PSU starts pumping out so much heat, i cant keep my hand behind it!! but its cool with just my GPU's running.

And yes Dark i have been looking at 7970's 1 went yesterday for £300 UK,


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> A bigger PSU isnt really a must, but I would recommend it. I have been running my 6970s for weeks now on my lowly Antec 650 watt PSU. But now that I have OC my GPUs, I only run the CPU at about 50%. My killowatt says my system is pulling 730 watts lol. Going to enter into this contests when I get a decent camera.


I know where you can get a big psu for a great price...... check my sig *hint hint*


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I know where you can get a big psu for a great price...... check my sig *hint hint*


I have, an i did post on your selling thread, i think the uk posting will be to high?


----------



## DarkRyder

you help with shipping sure. i can quote it, if you give me postal code.


----------



## goodtobeking

just hit 10 million in MW. Still tearing them WUs up.

The rippin and the tearin, the rippin and the tearin.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> The rippin and the tearin, the rippin and the tearin.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I know where you can get a big psu for a great price...... check my sig *hint hint*


I have my eye on the 850, but also thinking about upgrading to a Z77 Sabertooth and IVY bridge. I will shoot you a PM in a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*


LOL hes my idol. I wish I could be like him when I get old and senile.


----------



## kyismaster

finally all over 400k








and just broke 20m, well on my way towards 25m


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> finally all over 400k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just broke 20m, well on my way towards 25m


Nice going mate









My go is to get in the top 50 of are team, about 26m, befor the end of mouth!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Nice going mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go is to get in the top 50 of are team, about 26m, befor the end of mouth!


challenge accepted.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> challenge accepted.


Looking at it now, i cant make it







need to stop playing games!

Just had a look on [email protected], when did are team get in 10th place?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Looking at it now, i cant make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to stop playing games!
> Just had a look on [email protected], when did are team get in 10th place?


since dark knocked down the door


----------



## kyismaster

first day over 500k!


----------



## DarkRyder

gj KYIS!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, nice to see folks ramp up..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj KYIS!!!


I wonder If its really because I moved my computer to a spot that has more room to breath....








, if its that simple, i'll put it in my freezer!


----------



## DarkRyder

the moisture would short out then.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the moisture would short out then.


hmm..... build a cellar then?


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds good to me. might still have a bit of moisture down there. nothing a dehumidifier cant handle.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> sounds good to me. might still have a bit of moisture down there. nothing a dehumidifier cant handle.


hmm, why not just stick a dehumidifier in a fridge?

mine probably does like 50 gallons per hour.

industrial ftw.


----------



## eus105454

Passed 100M in DiRT today!!!


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 100M in DiRT today!!!


wow! what are you using to get over 2mil a day?


----------



## eus105454

An army of GPU's and a bunch of hamsters running full blast to generate the electricity!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> An army of GPU's and a bunch of hamsters running full blast to generate the electricity!


really? me too!

maybe we ordered the same kit off ebay!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> really? me too!
> maybe we ordered the same kit off ebay!


Did you order the "overclocked" edition as well???


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah i got the same ones! awesome.!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Did you order the "overclocked" edition as well???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yeah i got the same ones! awesome.!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yeah i got the same ones! awesome.!


might be time to get that super-overclocked


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> might be time to get that super-overclocked


----------



## Angrybutcher

I hit 50M in Moo last night


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*


dear god, what is that thing?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> dear god, what is that thing?


A really really small woman holding a guinea pig?

Boring answer, a Capybara


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I hit 50M in Moo last night


Congrats Butcher!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> dear god, what is that thing?


worlds largest classified rodent. lol


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> might be time to get that super-overclocked


Lol, how many watts would that thing generate









Wow, all milestones always surprise me after i've achieved them, i'm now in the top 50


----------



## Tex1954

YEA Starbomba!!!

Hope the summer months don't overheat your stuff!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> YEA Starbomba!!!
> Hope the summer months don't overheat your stuff!


Nah, it just means i'll have to add more fans


----------



## tommykl

Wooo top 20 for the team in WCG, still going to take me 200 days to get the 1 million mark though.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Lol, how many watts would that thing generate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, all milestones always surprise me after i've achieved them, i'm now in the top 50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Wooo top 20 for the team in WCG, still going to take me 200 days to get the 1 million mark though.


Congrats to you both! Keep up the crunching!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Wooo top 20 for the team in WCG, still going to take me 200 days to get the 1 million mark though.


i'm, reeling in the 11mill mark on WCG!


----------



## OliverGw

1, 2, 3, 5 and 7th for Climate Prediction, QMC, Yoyo, Einstein and WCG respectively. 17.5mil points and counting


----------



## goodtobeking

Hell of an achievement for being new to the team. I hope you keep it up OliverGw


----------



## tommykl

quite impressive olverGw


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 5 and 7th for Climate Prediction, QMC, Yoyo, Einstein and WCG respectively. 17.5mil points and counting


Congrats!


----------



## dog5566

Nice going olverGw! and for the UK too


----------



## Finrond

Team hit 40th overall in yoyo recently; not bad!


----------



## DarkRyder

93rd in the world in Boinc Combined!! yeah baby!

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#93


----------



## tommykl

Dang DarkRyder


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 93rd in the world in Boinc Combined!! yeah baby!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#93


Sweet! Soon you shall become OCN's first Boinc-billionaire!!!


----------



## dog5566

DarkRyder, if we just send you all are hardwear, can you work the team for us??


----------



## DarkRyder

if i could afford the electricity sure. Soon will be getting a house and will have tons of space to spare. Can have you guys come visit sometime then, those that are interested of course lol.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> if i could afford the electricity sure. Soon will be getting a house and will have tons of space to spare. Can have you guys come visit sometime then, those that are interested of course lol.


I'll visit and sabotage all your clients to BOINC for me... mwuahahahahahaha!


----------



## dog5566

I come visit you, but its going to be a long walk


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I come visit you, but its going to be a long walk


where you from man?


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> where you from man?


UK lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I come visit you, but its going to be a long walk


Well if you skip it should take less time lol. Im game Dark, OCN house party in the making!! Ill bring the strippers. I have a really nice pair with blue handles.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Well if you skip it should take less time lol. Im game Dark, OCN house party in the making!! Ill bring the strippers. I have a really nice pair with blue handles.


lol

if you are bringing strippers! i fly over


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. once you said strippers dog's ears perked up lol


----------



## eus105454

Big day today for me -- just passed 250 million combined credits!!! And to top it all off I somehow managed to pull my best day ever today (3.1M)!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big day today for me -- just passed 250 million combined credits!!! And to top it all off I somehow managed to pull my best day ever today (3.1M)!!!


Wow, you are getting up there. 3.1 in a day, sounds like you have your farm running or validations finally catching up with you. Congrats either way.


----------



## eus105454

Thanks! I think DiRT must've validated a bunch of pending WU's for me because nothing else has changed for my setup. I've got my sig rig and another dedicated Boinc rig at home that churn out nearly all of my points. I also have a few old work rigs going as well, but they don't really put out much in the way of points. They were just sitting idle though, so I figured I should put 'em to work!


----------



## mm67

Congrats, I wish they validated some of my almost 200 pending tasks also. I'm that much short of breaking 100 million


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big day today for me -- just passed 250 million combined credits!!! And to top it all off I somehow managed to pull my best day ever today (3.1M)!!!


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## mm67

Finally over 100 million.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Finally over 100 million.


Congrats!!!


----------



## magic8192

WoW there are a lot of people putting up some good numbers on the team............... Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Starbomba

Phew, 30m and top 44... if i get a telescope i can see Dark now


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Phew, 30m and top 44... if i get a telescope i can see Dark now


LOL! DarkRyder has so many boxes now it isn't funny... he has more than me and more/better GPU's too... and he is a major point producer too... Deegan has some nice systems as well and they really put out some points... all depends on the projects one runs of course... NOBODY is going to be able to catch DarkRyder I think... scvette, eus105454, magic... very many BOINCer's put out nutto numbers when they want...

LOL!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! DarkRyder has so many boxes now it isn't funny... he has more than me and more/better GPU's too... and he is a major point producer too... Deegan has some nice systems as well and they really put out some points... all depends on the projects one runs of course... NOBODY is going to be able to catch DarkRyder I think... scvette, eus105454, magic... very many BOINCer's put out nutto numbers when they want...
> LOL!


If we make a common account like OCNChimpin for [email protected], we _may be able_ to get a close second









But i mean, i'm now able to see the top 45 without having to scroll my screen (@ 2048x1156). That gives me a bit of hope


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> If we make a common account like OCNChimpin for [email protected], we _may be able_ to get a close second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i mean, i'm now able to see the top 45 without having to scroll my screen (@ 2048x1156). That gives me a bit of hope


Hmm, that is an idea... thinking about it, I sorta don't like it in case something happens... like OCN shuts down or something... Besides, one of the things I like is being able to see how my individual boxes do...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hmm, that is an idea... thinking about it, I sorta don't like it in case something happens... like OCN shuts down or something... Besides, one of the things I like is being able to see how my individual boxes do...


Haha, i agree, but it is a once-in-a-year account, so i quite don't care about it. Plus, being one of the few crunchers with an i3 i'd find myself easily


----------



## Tex1954

i3 is a good chip, nothing wrong with them...

Once a year... hmmm... like the BOINC Pentathlon...


----------



## gamer11200

Imagine if our team had 10 DarkRyder's. We'd be the envy of the BOINC community!


----------



## DarkRyder

if we had one Ste\/e, we'd be #1
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/1


----------



## lagittaja

Was planning to continue running WCG on my HTPC during the nights. Downloaded newest client, installed, rebooted and tada it still doesn't want to start, AT ALL, client just refuses to start.. And mind you this is on a fresh Windows install.
kkthx how wonderful. I'll come back in couple of months, maybe then Berkeley has a client that will actually start after installing it on a fresh windows.

E: And it even dares to change my screensaver while it doesn't even work. What a load of bull.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Was planning to continue running WCG on my HTPC during the nights. Downloaded newest client, installed, rebooted and tada it still doesn't want to start, AT ALL, client just refuses to start.. And mind you this is on a fresh Windows install.
> kkthx how wonderful. I'll come back in couple of months, maybe then Berkeley has a client that will actually start after installing it on a fresh windows.
> E: And it even dares to change my screensaver while it doesn't even work. What a load of bull.


Thats one of the options you can disable during the install process. Gotta read every screen before you just hit next like a madman







Never had an issue with the client not working before, what OS you running?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Imagine if our team had 10 DarkRyder's. We'd be the envy of the BOINC community!


Can we try cloning him?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> if we had one Ste\/e, we'd be #1
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/1


1 Robert 7NBI and we will have 40 million credits per day as a team ^_^
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/22/lastDays


----------



## DarkRyder

see, there are a ton of guys out there that out do me all the time. i'm no big deal, just a guy with a few pc's too many that i know what to do with...


----------



## GingerJohn

Oh Ryder, you will always be a big deal to us.


----------



## dog5566

He's are DarkRyder









hehe


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> He's are DarkRyder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


oh lord, too close.... a little too close! lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Oh Ryder, you will always be a big deal to us.


yeah yeah uh huh, you want something doncha? lol


----------



## Tex1954

GROOP HUG!!!!!



Woopsy... I mean GROUP HUG!!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

i really like that kinda hug, i'll accept those anytime lol


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats to BOINC team!!!










NEW all time high TEAM and INDIVIDUAL scores!!!!

WOOT!!!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to BOINC team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW all time high TEAM and INDIVIDUAL scores!!!!
> WOOT!!!


Something that good needed its own thread ^_^


----------



## dog5566

YER BABY!! im now up in the top 50!! WOW


----------



## Tex1954

Yea!!!

LOL!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> YER BABY!! im now up in the top 50!! WOW


Way to go









You'll pass me in no time though, i gotta ramp down my point generation, but i will keep on pumping some points. I will only go all-out during a BGB.


----------



## Finrond

2 mill in yoyo!

Also, 50 mill overall! yay!


----------



## Tex1954

WOW! Nice...

You'll be in there soon as I do the project Big Dawg updates...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> YER BABY!! im now up in the top 50!! WOW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 2 mill in yoyo!
> Also, 50 mill overall! yay!


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice work Dog and Finrond! This team is awesome.

We made 23rd in the world today too, go us!

Sadly my crunching is going to have to take a back seat for a bit. Summer has reared its ugly head in BC at last and, without AC, my 350ft² apartment gets a little toasty when my computers are running.

Might have to sit out the next BGB for that reason.

Man I hate summer!


----------



## dog5566

Thanks all









Its a bonus runing my boxes, as its not that warm 12-17c even tho its summer, it just rains all the time, But when the heat dose come, i need to have a rethink


----------



## Biorganic

Just broke 15 mil in DiRT, woot woot!!!









I have also been taking a break on crunching. The Texas Heat is more than a little unforgiving, I need to give my AC all the opportunities it can get.


----------



## DarkRyder

today is my birthday woo hoo!! lol


----------



## Biorganic

Happy Birthday Dark!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks Bio


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> today is my birthday woo hoo!! lol


Happy birthday!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> today is my birthday woo hoo!! lol


Happy birthday!


----------



## dog5566

Happy Birthday ***** boy!


----------



## R.D.BID

HBD!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks guys!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> today is my birthday woo hoo!! lol


Happy Bday Dark!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks eus !


----------



## kyismaster

happy birthday man!

and Holy cow.

I was so busy trying to get to 27m

i forgot to announce my *25m* milestone


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, he's getting older now... soon he will catch up to me!

BWaaaaaaaHaHaHaHaHA!!!


----------



## gamer11200

Happy belated DarkRyder!


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Ryder, does that mean that you are now *cough* 30 *cough* 25?


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> today is my birthday woo hoo!! lol


Happy Birthday Dude. . . .


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hey Ryder, does that mean that you are now *cough* 30 *cough* 25?


yeah it does

thanks everyone that wished me happy birthday, i really appreciate it


----------



## magic8192

100 million POEM


----------



## eus105454

Congrats Magic!







You are killing it on POEM!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are killing it on POEM!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


Very nice!







What's your points total at? (I guess I could look it up lol)


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


Congrats, I'll see you there in couple of weeks.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


angry butcher is angry for points!










congrats.


----------



## Finrond

Sorry I missed it, but Happy Belated Birthday Dark!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Sorry I missed it, but Happy Belated Birthday Dark!


thanks man, woulda saved some alcohol for ya but tex drank it all lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thanks man, woulda saved some alcohol for ya but tex drank it all lol


Tex


----------



## DarkRyder

<< Tex and Angrybutcher


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> << Tex and Angrybutcher


I'm confused lol
























So yeah....we also took 9th in "International"


----------



## goodtobeking

Happy Bday Dr. BOINCstien.

Sorry for the late response, as I just finally rebuilt my rig. Been sitting it pieces for a week...Back to work now though


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm confused lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah....we also took 9th in "International"


you and tex did drunk karaoke.... dont you remember? lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Happy Bday Dr. BOINCstien.
> Sorry for the late response, as I just finally rebuilt my rig. Been sitting it pieces for a week...Back to work now though


thanks man. the wife and I are looking into getting a house. maybe when it all gets worked out, i can invite the boinc team over. BYOB of course lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> BYOB of course lol


Bring Your Own BOINCer?


----------



## DarkRyder

well that too..


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


Congrats Butcher!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I broke into the top 1000 overall in the world today. Currently sitting at 997


thats awesome man! funny i didnt see this earlier... sorry man


----------



## eus105454

Cracked the overall top 5 today for the team!









Deegon/Magic/scvette, I'm going to have to figure out a way to juice some serious points if I'm ever going to have any hope of catching you three! Maybe I can apply to work at AMD's GPU R&D Department...


----------



## DarkRyder

nj man, gonna have to start watching my back.


----------



## lagittaja

Watch out, here I come







Might be a slow return but you just wait and see what I have planned








Hopefully next week I'll know for sure what's my "situation" gonna be for the rest of this year and if it is what I hope then








If you like, you can check my "BE 2.0" proposed rig to see what my current plan is


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Glad to see things fine here...

I've been really busy finding a new job and think it's in my grasp now...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I've been really busy finding a new job and think it's in my grasp now...


Good work.

I hate job hunting, it just seems so soul destroying.


Spoiler: OT rant



I really don't like how a lot of places wont respond to your application, even if just to say that they have received it let alone to tell you if it was not successful.

Oh, and I strongly believe that HR should not in any way be involved in the application / interview process for technical jobs. At all. You want me to do an online test to show that I have basic math and language skills? I have a Masters degree in mechanical engineering; I think we can assume that I have basic math and language skills.

I have given you my CV and cover letter, and now you want me to fill in all the details in your online form? Are you incapable of reading a CV? Maybe you should take the basic language skills test.

And then the HR interview questions: What is your biggest weakness? Why do you want to work for our company? They are not interested in the answer, just in how well you can BS. If you answer those questions really well they might offer you a position in HR....









Ahh, much better


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Good work.
> I hate job hunting, it just seems so soul destroying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OT rant
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like how a lot of places wont respond to your application, even if just to say that they have received it let alone to tell you if it was not successful.
> Oh, and I strongly believe that HR should not in any way be involved in the application / interview process for technical jobs. At all. You want me to do an online test to show that I have basic math and language skills? I have a Masters degree in mechanical engineering; I think we can assume that I have basic math and language skills.
> I have given you my CV and cover letter, and now you want me to fill in all the details in your online form? Are you incapable of reading a CV? Maybe you should take the basic language skills test.
> And then the HR interview questions: What is your biggest weakness? Why do you want to work for our company? They are not interested in the answer, just in how well you can BS. If you answer those questions really well they might offer you a position in HR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, much better





Spoiler: OT



Sadly, it's just not productive to respond to those. Depending on the location and type of job, they may get literally a couple thousand applicants. Without automation, it's just not feasible to respond to all those requests.


----------



## jetpak12

Good luck in your job hunt Tex, I hope you find a good one.









On-topic, I just got 1 mil WCG "points"...

OK, so its only ~142,000 points, but WCG multiplies your points by 7 for their project and since I reached 1 mil on their website, it made it feel like an accomplishment.


----------



## Tex1954

That's good! I have 3.5 Mil but not while I was with OCN so it doesn't show...


----------



## mm67

Just made it into overall global top 1000.


----------



## OliverGw

Hit 20mil total this weekend. Not bad considering i've been doing it for only 8 months and i don't contribute to any of the high credit projects apart from Collatz


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man, quite an accomplishment


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj man, quite an accomplishment


Thanks.

Got quite a way to go before i catch you though haha


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, i'll try to hold you off as long as i can lol


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just made it into overall global top 1000.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Hit 20mil total this weekend. Not bad considering i've been doing it for only 8 months and i don't contribute to any of the high credit projects apart from Collatz










Congrats to both of you!


----------



## eus105454

Congrats to SCVette! Just noticed that he passed *500M* points!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

JUST BROKE 1BILLION!!!!!! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/1518783/0


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> JUST BROKE 1BILLION!!!!!! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/1518783/0










Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> JUST BROKE 1BILLION!!!!!! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/1518783/0


You, sir, are in a league of your own!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Dark you could be a team of your own. I am glad you decided to join forces with OCN. Thanks for all the research you have done, er helped others do

So why did you decide to join us here at OCN?? Was it because of my stunning good looks??


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> JUST BROKE 1BILLION!!!!!! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/1518783/0


Wow, that's incredible!
Great work Dark.









And I'll echo the fact that it great you're on our team.


----------



## Tex1954

Oh gosh...more work for me...

PS: A note to all... due to lack of high tech and/or local jobs where I live, I have to go back on OTR driving. I found a company that will let me take home time as much as I want and whenever I want about 1 hour away. However, since my account is SOOO LOWWWW, I plan to kick bunz and drive at least 4 weeks out first time... then maybe 3 days off then 4 more weeks. After that, I plan on either 2 Plus 1 or 3 plus 1...

Because of this initial effort to get my account in the green again, I won't be able to get online much. I will be lucky to get online 2 times a week. This company is a work company and move parts from canada to mexico (anbd visa versa) and they drive as hard and long as they can.

So, when I am in the truck, it's 100% work more or less... no time to mess around and few Wifi connection places. About the only time I can see getting online is when I do my weekly 34 hour reset.

In any case, ONLY entries to the google spreadsheet that are on the ENTRY page will be added by me since I won't have time to scan hundreds of messages...

PM's okay if I don't get overloaded... remember, 1 time per week online is about it for sure...










Oh, if you are wondering... the pay is variable but 1600 mile long Canada loads pay 0.42/Mile or about 224/day... not bad... normal load pay is about $175 day give or take...

After about 2 months of busting my bunz, I should be okay to go on the 2 weeks out, 1 week off thing...


----------



## DarkRyder

Take your time tex, we'll be here waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## scvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats to SCVette! Just noticed that he passed *500M* points!!!


Just noticed it myself too! Thanks, and am siging up for this months Bonkers right now.


----------



## tommykl

you do what you got to do Tex.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Just noticed it myself too! Thanks, and am siging up for this months Bonkers right now.


Excellent! Looking forward to seeing you put up some big points this BGB!


----------



## eus105454

Passed 2.5M today for Malaria Control! Squish 'dem skeeters!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Squish 'dem skeeters!!!


Nah, zap 'em!


Spoiler: Video










Mosquito Laser

Good work on the 2.5M BTW


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nah, zap 'em!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito Laser
> Good work on the 2.5M BTW


GingerJohn, that mosquito laser is amazing!







I want one!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nah, zap 'em!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito Laser
> Good work on the 2.5M BTW


That laser would get so much work over here...


----------



## Tex1954

Bump for update... better late than never!

Pleez check if things correct......


----------



## magic8192

"Milestones" - In progression 1, 2.5, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 250, *500*, 1000 millions of points (project or combined)


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> "Milestones" - In progression 1, 2.5, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 250, *500*, 1000 millions of points (project or combined)


You are on fire!!!







Congrats!!!!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> You are on fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!


Right back at ya and thanks!







It is a little overshadowed by deegon and his turbo charged romp through boinc stats.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Right back at ya and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little overshadowed by deegon and his turbo charged romp through boinc stats.


Looking forward to seeing you put that new GTX580 to use soon. You're going to get some nice points out of that bad boy.


----------



## gamer11200

8 billion total credits for the team!


----------



## mm67

Finally joined top 10 of team.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Right back at ya and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little overshadowed by deegon and his turbo charged romp through boinc stats.


*No Way. . . .* Congratulations on the big 500 million








500milion will always be one hell of a milestone


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *No Way. . . .* Congratulations on the big 500 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500milion will always be one hell of a milestone


Congrats to you too for the big 500 million.


----------



## goodtobeking

Dam 500 million thats huge. Congrats, I dont even have a 1/10th of that lol


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 8 billion total credits for the team!


Awesome!!! Next targets: Boinc.Italy and [email protected]







And once we take them down we'll be in the Top 20!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Finally joined top 10 of team.


Congrats mm67! You've been moving up the ranks quickly!


----------



## eus105454

And deegon, you hit 500 million too!!! Damn!







Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

hey i just broke 500mill too!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

gained 2 spots in the last 2 days in boinc combined. now 82 in the world!!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#82


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gained 2 spots in the last 2 days in boinc combined. now 82 in the world!!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#82


Nice! Saw that you are up to #23 for the US too.


----------



## kyismaster

:V i've been at 25m for a while now.

33 million and climbing!

I've gone clean, and turned to Moowrapper.









my old milestone is still at 10m


----------



## Starbomba

50 million points!







I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel, where DarkRyder resides...

I wonder low long i would've taken using my old setup (E6400+9400 GT) running Seti


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 50 million points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel, where DarkRyder resides...
> I wonder low long i would've taken using my old setup (E6400+9400 GT) running Seti


Congrats!!!







Keep up the good work!


----------



## ihatelolcats

i recently crossed 1 million points for [email protected]
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/5/user/detail/497477


----------



## superericla

I'm nearing 5 million points for DistrRTgen.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i recently crossed 1 million points for [email protected]
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/5/user/detail/497477


Wow, congratz








After my i3 starting acting weird on CPU tasks (i'm suspecting it is degrading) i all but stopped doing them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm nearing 5 million points for DistrRTgen.


Keep on crunching


----------



## superericla

Before this past week the only other time I've done BOINC lately was the last BGB. Points are coming in fast under Linux.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i recently crossed 1 million points for [email protected]
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/5/user/detail/497477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my i3 starting acting weird on CPU tasks (i'm suspecting it is degrading) i all but stopped doing them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm nearing 5 million points for DistrRTgen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on crunching
Click to expand...

i doubt your cpu is degrading, but maybe. i can't say whether the apps themselves are to blame. i have it set for gpu tasks only, and keep the cpu on projects that dont have gpu apps


----------



## pkkawakitty

Congrats! Boinc is amazing!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i doubt your cpu is degrading, but maybe. i can't say whether the apps themselves are to blame. i have it set for gpu tasks only, and keep the cpu on projects that dont have gpu apps


Well, i'm not too sure as well, i'm just saying it's the processor because i started seeing these issues after the suicide run







. It passes IBT, but it fails roughly 40% of the NFS tasks i run at it. And even fails some at stock.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i recently crossed 1 million points for [email protected]
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/5/user/detail/497477


Congrats! I think we crossed the million point mark on Einstein together!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm nearing 5 million points for DistrRTgen.


And congrats to you too superericla!


----------



## BritishBob

Passed 1 mill total points today and 1mill in milky.

Anyone know the fastest completion time for a milky work unit? I need something to aim for.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Passed 1 mill total points today and 1mill in milky.
> Anyone know the fastest completion time for a milky work unit? I need something to aim for.


Congrats!







The fastest completion time for a MilkyWay GPU WU that I've seen to date is ~33 seconds. My guess is that *you* are probably the guy that everyone is aiming for at this point!!!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fastest completion time for a MilkyWay GPU WU that I've seen to date is ~33 seconds. My guess is that *you* are probably the guy that everyone is aiming for at this point!!!


Um maybe... 33.01 is my fastest.... Need MOAR POWER!!!!


----------



## superericla

Nearing 6 Million points on DistrRTgen.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Nearing 6 Million points on DistrRTgen.


gj man, thats quite an accomplishment.


----------



## superericla

Just passed 7 million two days later...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Just passed 7 million two days later...


Gratz.


----------



## GingerJohn

Woo, 50M points total!


----------



## R.D.BID

Congrats John!


----------



## Tex1954

Hey folks! Popped in on one of my 34 hour breaks to mow the lawn... then back on the road again... sigh...

I'll be working as hard as I can to get my bank account back up to stuff, the be able to take time off.... couple more months of this and I can start 3 weeks on/ 1 week off thing...

I'll try to catch up the spreadsheet if I have time after bills, mail, lawn mowing, and laundry...










Congrats to folks!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hey folks! Popped in on one of my 34 hour breaks to mow the lawn... then back on the road again... sigh...
> I'll be working as hard as I can to get my bank account back up to stuff, the be able to take time off.... couple more months of this and I can start 3 weeks on/ 1 week off thing...
> I'll try to catch up the spreadsheet if I have time after bills, mail, lawn mowing, and laundry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to folks!


Good to here from ya dude, post when you can








Science misses you!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I had REALLY bad luck with truckstop WiFi at Flying-J's lately... all green bars, only 11Mbps and hangs constantly... can't even DL large pictures on websites or Google news... pizz me off!

LOL!

Also, been driving my azz off to get my bank account back up to snuff...

Hard work now will pay off later for sure... but I will try to catch things up today...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I had REALLY bad luck with truckstop WiFi at Flying-J's lately... all green bars, only 11Mbps and hangs constantly... can't even DL large pictures on websites or Google news... pizz me off!
> LOL!
> Also, been driving my azz off to get my bank account back up to snuff...
> Hard work now will pay off later for sure... but I will try to catch things up today...


Sounds like an adventure







You must meet some crazy







cool cats on your journeys

Edit: off to work for me


----------



## Tex1954

Crazy is the word... some road-ragers with CDL's too... but they don't bug me... I just ignore the ignorant and stupid drivers and try to avoid being hit by the speeders and racers...

One thing... I'm looking at Dash CAMs now.... try to get some of the stupids on YouTube... LOL!


----------



## magic8192

Glad to hear from ya Tex.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks! I'm busy busy!!! But, pay is good, work is harder... but in a couple more months can take more breaks..


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Tex, good to hear from you again. Hope things get a little easier for you soon.

Man there are a lot of crazies on the road. Even just round the city it is bad - I ride a bike to work (and obey all the rules







) and even only riding 1 hour per day I see my fair share of idiots - drivers, other cyclists and pedestrians - they are everywhere! Would love to see some from your perspective though.

I wonder if you could build a BOINC rig that ran off the truck's power supply....

Now that would be something, mobile crunching! You would have to DL / UL all the work units at truck stops though, so decent Wi-Fi would be needed (unless you payed a fortune for mobile internet).

A small case so you could lug it round and a single low power GPU so it could run off a lighter socket. Best thing would be that you wouldn't be paying for the electric or the air con to run it / keep it cool, assuming of course that you don't have to pay for the truck's diesel.

I bet it could be done.

Stay safe and watch out for those crazies Tex!


----------



## goodtobeking

They do make dc-dc power supplies with an atx plug. I can link when I get home. But the biggest I seen was 250w IIRC


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Woo, 50M points total!










Congrats GingerJohn!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Thanks! I'm busy busy!!! But, pay is good, work is harder... but in a couple more months can take more breaks..


Good to hear from you Tex!







We'll be sure to leave the light on for ya (unless all the BOINC'ing saps all the 'lectricity...then it will just be a candle...)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Congrats John!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats GingerJohn!


Thanks guys.

Next stop top 25, although cooler weather is needed first.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Next stop top 25, although cooler weather is needed first.


thats only 8 million points away.

you can do it


----------



## steelrain33

overtook tex for 1st today in mindmodeling. nice


----------



## goodtobeking

Lol way to go. He will be happy to hear that when he stops in.


----------



## granno21

I just realized I am a Big Dog for theSkyNet POGS - the PS1 Optical Galaxy Survey because I am currently the only one on the Overclock.net team

Some has to join and challenge me









Some information about the project:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1306355/calling-all-seti-home-fans-new-boinc-project-theskynet-pogs/0_20


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Next stop top 25, although cooler weather is needed first.


I can't wait either. We're finally out of the 100 degree days for the most part. I think today was 96 and it felt amazing. 82 on the drive home from work. The turbo in my car loves the colder air. Maybe Tex will catch me on his dash cam.








J/K Tex. How are the lot lizzards?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> overtook tex for 1st today in mindmodeling. nice


Nice job steelrain33!


----------



## mm67

Made 100 million on Dirt


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 100 million on Dirt


Congrats mm!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 100 million on Dirt


Congrats!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Took 11th on the team today


----------



## goodtobeking

Hit 25million on Milkyway the other day. Crawlling up through the ranks!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Took 11th on the team today


Nice Angrybutcher! Only a little bit more and you'll overtake bal3wolf!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hit 25million on Milkyway the other day. Crawlling up through the ranks!!


Congrats!







Keep the light on for me up in the Milky 25M+ club. I'd eventually like to join you!


----------



## deegon

Half a billion credits in DistrRTgen on the 20-09-12


----------



## BritishBob

I should break the top 1000 for DistributedDataMining. That £5 machine is getting there slowly. I would get more PPD on it but I run eOn on it as well. That little machine has just broken into the top 3500 for that project as well.

Minor acheivemnts, as anyone could do the in a couple of days with a decent CPU, but with that athlon it feels special to me.









Edit- Gratz deegon.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Half a billion credits in DistrRTgen on the 20-09-12


Congrats Deegon!!!


----------



## goodtobeking

50 million overall finally


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million overall finally


Congrats King!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million overall finally


Gratz.


----------



## Starbomba

Hit 50m+ in DiRT a while ago, didn't notice 









I was happy i'm #21 in the team, then i saw the abysmal (for me) distances between ranks after 21. I literally thought "S**t just got serious"

Oh well, challenge accepted


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Hit 50m+ in DiRT a while ago, didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy i'm #21 in the team, then i saw the abysmal (for me) distances between ranks after 21. I literally thought "S**t just got serious"
> Oh well, challenge accepted


i'm waiting.....


----------



## Axxess+

I want to be the very best, that no one ever was...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> I want to be the very best, that no one ever was...


----------



## eus105454

250M on DiRT today!


----------



## DarkRyder

we just put up our highest day ever with DistrRTgen!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/team/detail/1002/bestxdays


----------



## GingerJohn

Sweet! Go us!

Congrats on the 50M King - I saw you sneak ahead of me there... Can't have that


----------



## DarkRyder

Overtake Stats: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/overtake/1518783/0/0

we're gonna be up to 21st in less than 27days.
and we have the chance to move up a total of 7 spots in less than a year. quite a feat for such a relatively small team and in such a small amount of time being a team.


----------



## tjr2121

Just passed 25 million points with Moo Wrapper.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 25 million points with Moo Wrapper.


Gratz, I just passed 2m in total...


----------



## superericla

Almost to 10M in DiRT.


----------



## GingerJohn

The OCN team now has 9 billion credits!



Next stop, 10 billion in mid November ish.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The OCN team now has 9 billion credits!
> 
> Next stop, 10 billion in mid November ish.


Awesome! Congrats to US!!!


----------



## gamer11200

We are awesome! *clap* *clap* *clapclapclap*


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We are awesome! *clap* *clap* *clapclapclap*


----------



## Pavix

weeee, my 680 is crunching away, almost at 23mil overall. link to stats Maybe I should get a second 680.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> weeee, my 680 is crunching away, almost at 23mil overall. link to stats Maybe I should get a second 680.


i think you should







lol


----------



## BritishBob

Play games on one card, crunch on the other.

Result?

Have all the girls.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Play games on one card, crunch on the other.
> Result?
> Have all the girls.


Why you think i settled on a less-than-desirable SLI GTS 450 setup when i went serious on my rig?









Now with more power on my SLI GTX 470 setup


----------



## eus105454

Passing 10M in MilkyWay today...my goal is to eventually join Goodtobeking in the top 10.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay folks, I know I have some catching up to do... sorry for the delays... try to get things done soon! Got tons of things going on lately...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay folks, I know I have some catching up to do... sorry for the delays... try to get things done soon! Got tons of things going on lately...


Good to hear from you Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Okay folks, think I got it all updated... don't have time to go through 100 posts, so if I miss some milestones, please PM me!

Gunna hit 10 bil soon... wow...


----------



## DarkRyder

Thanks Tex!


----------



## GingerJohn

25th place on the team now. Next stop 100M credits. Seems a long way off.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 25th place on the team now. Next stop 100M credits. *Seems a long way off*.


You Can Do It! . . . . .


----------



## Tex1954

Got a couple more Milestones updated and some typo's fixed...

Greg W. Jones and "I" both passed 1 Mil on SIMAP!!!! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 25th place on the team now. Next stop 100M credits. Seems a long way off.


I thought so too, but look at my points. It really isn't too far off


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 25th place on the team now. Next stop 100M credits. Seems a long way off.


Way to go GingerJohn!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Got a couple more Milestones updated and some typo's fixed...
> Greg W. Jones and "I" both passed 1 Mil on SIMAP!!!! WOOHOOO!


And congrats to Tex and Greg too!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Hyoketsu hit 10 mil total points Milestone!!


----------



## DarkRyder

gj man!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hyoketsu hit 10 mil total points Milestone!!


Congrats Hyoketsu!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Passing 10M in MilkyWay today...my goal is to eventually join Goodtobeking in the top 10.


Ill be up here waiting, but hopefully in the top 5. Bring it sister


----------



## Tex1954

eus105454 is in there!

Congrats on MW!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Ill be up here waiting, but hopefully in the top 5. Bring it sister


In honor of King...


----------



## magic8192

It has been a good month for goals








Over 1 million WCG
Over 1 million Rosetta
Over 250 million POEM


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It has been a good month for goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1 million WCG
> Over 1 million Rosetta
> Over 250 million POEM


I'm sure it has, but for whom do you speak?










http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2240579/projectList


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i broke into the 200mil club today.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke into the 200mil club today.


Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke into the 200mil club today.


Congrats!!!

And congrats to Magic too!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It has been a good month for goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 1 million WCG
> Over 1 million Rosetta
> Over 250 million POEM


Way to go Magic!!! You are DOMINATING at POEM!!!







And the WCG and Rosetta #'s aren't to shabby either!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Very nice. Congratulations.


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats!!!
> And congrats to Magic too!


thanks lol with this 7970+5870+6950 i should do 2mil a day or more when im not gaming like crazy i been gaming alot sence i got it love how well everything runs.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke into the 200mil club today.


And congrats to you Bal3Wolf!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm sure it has, but for whom do you speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2240579/projectList


That is from when I was having all the trouble in my accounts. I don't have a single AQUA point on my main account







I was also the person that got like 10 million points from a single AQUA work unit.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> That is from when I was having all the trouble in my accounts. I don't have a single AQUA point on my main account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also the person that got like 10 million points from a single AQUA work unit.


LOL! I knew that... was playing with your head! I picked that old bad one for GRINS!









LOL!

Congrats again!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke into the 200mil club today.


i broke 1.2 billion....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i broke 1.2 billion....


congrats







boinc master


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i broke 1.2 billion....


That all??? When are you going to start producing some real points???









Congrats!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Next Milestone for DarkRyder is 2.5 Billion...

GO GO GO!!


----------



## Pavix

I just broke 25 million....weeeee!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> I just broke 25 million....weeeee!


More like a few days ago I think...

But, congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## DarkRyder

70th in the world.... has to count for somethin right? lol
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#70


----------



## 2002dunx

*RESPECT !*

A lowly 940+ here...

dunx


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> *RESPECT !*
> A lowly 940+ here...
> dunx


you used to be outpacing me, then you dropped off. we miss you man, please come home!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Finally - I made it to 10 million - YAY!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally - I made it to 10 million - YAY!!


Congrats Doc! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers!! Congrats to everyone else on their milestones too


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 70th in the world.... has to count for somethin right? lol
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#70


my god first place is gonna hit 10 bil alone.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> my god first place is gonna hit 10 bil alone.


ya got to give that guy some credit right? Right. . . .


----------



## gamer11200

Instead of making new threads for it, I'm just going to post them here since it's becoming an everyday thing.









On October 25th, the team achieved 2 goals:
-First non-BGB day with over 40 million credits
-Best non-BGB day in team history (40,015,482 credits)

This is the third time this week that we have broken the non-BGB record!


----------



## Wheezo

We're kicking some serious tushie. With the influx of many new members coming in and dedicating their rigs, and the more senior members putting out mad points we are going to make some major headway.

Good work all


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> We're kicking some serious tushie. With the influx of many new members coming in and dedicating their rigs, and the more senior members putting out mad points we are going to make some major headway.
> Good work all


got my video cards going nuclear, turn off the lights and those puppies glow in the dark....


----------



## Wheezo

lol, Dark. My little 430 and my 5770 are getting a nice workout as well


----------



## Angrybutcher

YAY, broke 100M points in Moo! Now if only I could get that third 5870 crunching


----------



## DarkRyder

gj, butcher.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> YAY, broke 100M points in Moo! Now if only I could get that third 5870 crunching


Congrats Butcher!


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations AngryButcher! That is a lot of points, I will be happy to have 10 million combined. lol


----------



## hijackerjack

Dang congrats to all you guys! haha. I just passed a measly 3 million the other day haha. Maybe some day I'll hit 100 mil... lol


----------



## nova4005

Hijacker I just saw you are in Georgia too, what part? Congrats on the 3 million too!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> got my video cards going nuclear, turn off the lights and those puppies glow in the dark....


Totally sigged









At least you guys have winter. I will hopefully have 70f by the BGB week. Knowing the predictions accuracy, that'll mean 75-80f. And this is cold here.

Now try BOINCing all year long









And i'm into the top 20







Never in my wildest dreams i imagined i'd get this high. I blame y'all for the damages my wallet has suffered


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Totally sigged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you guys have winter. I will hopefully have 70f by the BGB week. Knowing the predictions accuracy, that'll mean 75-80f. And this is cold here.
> Now try BOINCing all year long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm into the top 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my wildest dreams i imagined i'd get this high. I blame y'all for the damages my wallet has suffered


good thing we are folding for cancer....

lol sorry that was a horrible joke.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Hijacker I just saw you are in Georgia too, what part? Congrats on the 3 million too!


Thanks..! I'm in Marietta, in the Paper Mill/Woodlawn/Sope Creek/ a bunch of other landmark area haha.


----------



## DarkRyder

i wish some of you guys would play CS:GO with me! lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i wish some of you guys would play CS:GO with me! lol


your supposed to be folding dark!

that reminds me, i gotta fix my xbox.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> your supposed to be folding dark!
> that reminds me, i gotta fix my xbox.


its boincing, and i have plenty pcs doing that at all times! you should know that... now play cs:go with me!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its boincing, and i have plenty pcs doing that at all times! you should know that... now play cs:go with me!


I wish, but im to poor to own it


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wish, but im to poor to own it


pm


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> pm


pmed back


----------



## superericla

Almost to 14m


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Almost to 14m


gogogo, so close!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Almost to 14m


I see you seven places ahead of me. . . . Go, Go, Go - I'll race you there


----------



## nova4005

It's a great Friday Morning to wake up and to see I have 10 million points.


----------



## Biorganic

I should hit 50 mil in the next two days. Yaaaaa!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> It's a great Friday Morning to wake up and to see I have 10 million points.


Congratulations - It sure feels good to hit that milestone


----------



## nova4005

Thanks Doc it does feel good. Maybe one day I will catch up to you.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks Doc it does feel good. Maybe one day I will catch up to you.


I'm not far ahead of you and our PPD are similar, so I'm sure you will








I'll race ya to the top 50 - last one there buys the beer


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm not far ahead of you and our PPD are similar, so I'm sure you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll race ya to the top 50 - last one there buys the beer


i'll race you to the top 50 !! lol


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm not far ahead of you and our PPD are similar, so I'm sure you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll race ya to the top 50 - last one there buys the beer


You're on! See you there.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> It's a great Friday Morning to wake up and to see I have 10 million points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I should hit 50 mil in the next two days. Yaaaaa!


Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats to the both of you!!!


YAY - Lets go for it!!! Time to overclock my graphics card and see if that helps


----------



## 2002dunx

Will be doing a bit to help the push for the 10B !









dunx


----------



## BritishBob

Should be withing the top 100 of our team by BGB. Some nice points on DiRT. My hard earned milky points are looking measly. XD

Also sleeping with my fans on 100%. Gotta have the rig on 24/7 during BGB.


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats to Wheezo for 25Mil Milestone!

Home for 6 hrs... trying to do some catching up...


----------



## eus105454

Passed 500 million overall on Saturday, Oct. 27th!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 500 million overall on Saturday, Oct. 27th!










CONGRATS







and to many more


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to Wheezo for 25Mil Milestone!
> Home for 6 hrs... trying to do some catching up...


Welcome back!

Hope the trip was uneventful. You heading out again in 6 hours?

Have a quick peek at our last few days, we have been doing rather well as a team.

The dip is due in part to a change in DiRT work units, they take a bit longer now although a point adjustment is in the works.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I should hit 50 mil in the next two days. Yaaaaa!


Maybe next 3... but since I am on the road... I'll give it to ya ahead of time...

LOL


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Welcome back!
> Hope the trip was uneventful. You heading out again in 6 hours?
> Have a quick peek at our last few days, we have been doing rather well as a team.
> The dip is due in part to a change in DiRT work units, they take a bit longer now although a point adjustment is in the works.


Yuppers, on the road again soon... just home to catch up some things and mow the lawn...

And yes, I keep up when I can, but only get a good wifi connection about once a week average... so it's hard... But I am around and ain't going anywhere so far as OCN/BOINC goes!

Did 665 and 651 miles last two days... long days...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looking forward as a team, we should be 16th in the world by the end of the year (just 2 months of crunching). If we really push, we may even take over 15th!

As it stands right now, based on averages, we will take 16th place in 60 days give or take and 82 days for 15th place. With the influx of Folders to the BOINC team, even if temporary, our numbers have skyrocketed the past week and gives us a decent chance to take that 15th place around the beginning of the year.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 500 million overall on Saturday, Oct. 27th!


Congrats eus105454, you have been putting up some amazing numbers









How many GPUs are you up to now?


----------



## ihatelolcats

wrong tab lol
keep up the good work though guys


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to many more











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Congrats eus105454, you have been putting up some amazing numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many GPUs are you up to now?


Believe it or not, I've currently only got two GPU's going at home (but they run 24/7). I have a handful of older ones at work (8800's & 4850's), although they don't put out much in the way of points.

I should hopefully be bringing something special online shortly...


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I've currently only got two GPU's going at home (but they run 24/7). I have a handful of older ones at work (8800's & 4850's), although they don't put out much in the way of points.
> I should hopefully be bringing something special online shortly...


Impressive, just proves the point that 24/7 on lesser hardware or less hardware makes more points than a few hours a day on top end hardware


----------



## mm67

Made my first 100 million on Poem, next one should be a lot quicker thanks to new AMD drivers and cooler weather.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made my first 100 million on Poem, next one should be a lot quicker thanks to new AMD drivers and cooler weather.


Congratulations on the 100 million


----------



## GingerJohn

The team now has 1,000 members, 250 of which are active.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The team now has 1,000 members, 250 of which are active.


not bad, we could be so much bigger.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> not bad, we could be so much bigger.


yea we could and should be alot larger.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made my first 100 million on Poem, next one should be a lot quicker thanks to new AMD drivers and cooler weather.


Congrats mm67!


----------



## hijackerjack

Also congrats to Deegon for crossing 800 Million on 10/30/2012..!! You guys are insane haha.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I should hit 50 mil in the next two days. Yaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next 3... but since I am on the road... I'll give it to ya ahead of time...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Thanks Tex!!!! and be careful out there.

Congratulations to everyone on all the hard BOINCing. I am really interested to see how much credit we can accumulate this BGB. Should be EPIC.


----------



## DarkRyder

as of today, 66th in the world!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#66
boy does the hill get steep towards the top...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of today, 66th in the world!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#66
> boy does the hill get steep towards the top...


It gets real steep real quick.

I am on the second page now at 199. A pretty steep climb for me to get in the top 100. I don't think I currently have the hardware to do it.







I will need to move down to the river and put in a water wheel to generate power if I get much more equipment.


----------



## GingerJohn

It is not too bad at the moment, but it gets very steep towards the end:



Good work Ryder, top 50 soon!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of today, 66th in the world!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#66
> boy does the hill get steep towards the top...


Congratz









I'm feeling like that once i see my ranking inside the team...


----------



## GingerJohn

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## BritishBob

I passed 10m the day before.


----------



## DarkRyder

gj guys! congrats!


----------



## goodtobeking

Sweet victory on reaching 10billion before the legendary event begins!!


----------



## DarkRyder

my video cards were going nuclear, glad we reached it before my apartment became radioactive.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my video cards were going nuclear, glad we reached it before my apartment became radioactive.


lol izzy is gonna glow purple and green and poop neon green.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another team milestone, yesterday we topped our #1 points for a day again!

44,769,687


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Another team milestone, yesterday we topped our #1 points for a day again!
> 44,769,687










Awesome!!! Hopefully we can cross the 50M/day threshold during this BGB!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Another team milestone, yesterday we topped our #1 points for a day again!
> 44,769,687


Probably do it again a few times this week!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Probably do it again a few times this week!


we'll set the bar today i'm sure.


----------



## gamer11200

Welcome to the Overclock.net BOINC Team, where every day is a record-breaking day!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Welcome to the Overclock.net BOINC Team, where every day is a record-breaking day!


it pretty much has been that way lately


----------



## tommykl

Woo, broke top 2500 in world for boinc combined.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Just hit 25 million


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Just hit 25 million


Congrats Doc!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats Doc!


I second that! Yur in there!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Thanks guys - bed time for me now


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations Doc that's a great milestone!







I have been watching our names go back and forth this BGB. You have been putting out some serious points!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Just hit 25 million


Congrats on the 25million points


----------



## hijackerjack

Woohoo. Just broke 5 million..! haha.. I still cant compare to you guys. But dang, not bad for 2 million or so credits in a few days (for me at least haha)


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Woohoo. Just broke 5 million..! haha.. I still cant compare to you guys. But dang, not bad for 2 million or so credits in a few days (for me at least haha)


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Woohoo. Just broke 5 million..! haha.. I still cant compare to you guys. But dang, not bad for 2 million or so credits in a few days (for me at least haha)


Not bad at all, during my first bgb I accrued ~175k. lol


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Not bad at all, during my first bgb I accrued ~175k. lol


Well, It's not exactly my first BGB, but I was about the same then too haha. I've been running Poem exclusively for the last 2 days and now I have double the amount of points compare to DiRT, and like 10 times as many from any other project lol. I was trying to keep my credit as equal as possible but I guess that failed haha.


----------



## Biorganic

I intend to run POEM almost exclusively now. I really like the project and with the 12.11 drivers it gets really decent ppd now. Win=Win


----------



## DarkRyder

gained another spot today!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#63
63rd in the world!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gained another spot today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#63
> 63rd in the world!


Congratulations. I am glad when I gain 1 spot on the team. let alone 1 spot in the world, Keep up the awesome work..


----------



## GingerJohn

I don't know, I gained 18 spots in the world today. What are you playing at Ryder? Get working!









Good work man, the top 50 isn't far off. When you reach it we will have cake*.

* The cake may or may not be a lie.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gained another spot today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#63
> 63rd in the world!


congrats dude







and roll-on the top 50
you'll be there before you know it


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another new team record!





































*Date Credit*
2012-11-08 67,067,266
2012-11-06 65,128,118
2012-11-07 64,310,736
2012-11-05 44,769,687
2012-10-26 42,251,867


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Another new team record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date Credit*
> 2012-11-08 67,067,266
> 2012-11-06 65,128,118
> 2012-11-07 64,310,736
> 2012-11-05 44,769,687
> 2012-10-26 42,251,867


196mil bgb so close to 200mil lol.


----------



## Biorganic

Just passed 10 mil in POEM. Saweeeett!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just passed 10 mil in POEM. Saweeeett!!!


Congrats Bio!


----------



## Biorganic

Awww you are so sweet, offering to drink with me and all. What a pal.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Awww you are so sweet, offering to drink with me and all. What a pal.


Never met a drink I didn't like...


----------



## slapstick01

Just realized that I passed 50 mil. points.







And I'm about to move into the 38th spot on our team.


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats slapstick! Nice work


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just passed 10 mil in POEM. Saweeeett!!!


Yur in there!!! Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Just realized that I passed 50 mil. points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm about to move into the 38th spot on our team.


Yur in there too!!! Congrats!

Love them milestones! Major big good!


----------



## GingerJohn

Shame there is no 75M milestone - 100M just seems so far away right now (although theoretically I could make it before the end of November).


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Shame there is no 75M milestone - 100M just seems so far away right now (although theoretically I could make it before the end of November).


Well, we could make it an every 5mil milstone... but the typing would give me blisters!

LOL!

Actually, it works well as is... the higher you go, the longer it takes to next goal... that is how it should be in factors of 2 more or less...


----------



## GingerJohn

I know, it is like moving up the leader board - when you first join the team you move up a few places a day, then one place, then one place every other day, then every week, month... etc.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, we could make it an every 5mil milstone... but the typing would give me blisters!
> LOL!
> Actually, it works well as is... the higher you go, the longer it takes to next goal... that is how it should be in factors of 2 more or less...


I actually like it, working even harder for a place in the "hall of fame".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know, it is like moving up the leader board - when you first join the team you move up a few places a day, then one place, then one place every other day, then every week, month... etc.


And that's not counting the fight of the top ~70 spots. Heck, i've been struggling to keep up with Finrond









It's indeed harder to climb once you're into the top 25. Next steps are usually _huge_ and there are more active members, but that motivates me.


----------



## Biorganic

Almost into top 30. It definitely becomes more arduous to move up the ranks, but this lends itself to greater feeling of achievement, as others have said. Unless I get more hardware I will probably top out in the top 20's somewhere, too many people with much higher ppd. ATM I have no moneys for said hardware, but my electricity is all included so I can crunch as much as I want.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

It's been fun climbing up the ranks. For a beginner, it was great to climb 50 or more places in a day right at the start. Then you have the milestones to aim for too and then the top 100








Once into the top 100 it starts to slow down a bit but I've been aiming for the top 50 since then and am happily making progress - only 8 days to go now








I think once someone gets this far, they're hooked anyway and the earlier milestones are just what's needed to motivate newcomers.


----------



## Biorganic

Hooked is definitely the right word. There is just something addictive about BOINC. Makes me glad I got a 7000 series card. At this point I think I BOINC much more than game.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Same here! I was getting a bit bored with gaming when I found Boinc. Now I seem to be addicted to Boincing, I haven't even played a game in over a month. Just for old times sake, I'll probably get the next Call of Duty game this month as that was the game that convinced me to switch from consoles to computers. I probably won't play it much though. I got the last one and don't think I played more than 20 hours on the multiplayer and I never play the single player. Waste of money really


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#62
62nd now!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Hooked is definitely the right word. There is just something addictive about BOINC. Makes me glad I got a 7000 series card. At this point I think I BOINC much more than game.


I agree. Hell, the upgrade from my 450's to 470's, the watercooling and the future planned upgrades are for the sake of BOINC and not gaming. I do game, but it's very rare, considering i read more as of lately, plus i turned SLI off, so even if i play, i still have one of my cards free for BOINC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#62
> 62nd now!


Congratz!


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice work Ryder!

I broke 50M in DiRT.

Going to start running POEM more now, if they ever get round to sending my more tasks that is.


----------



## funfortehfun

We're now 20th place!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I agree. Hell, the upgrade from my 450's to 470's, the watercooling and the future planned upgrades are for the sake of BOINC and not gaming. I do game, but it's very rare, considering i read more as of lately, plus i turned SLI off, so even if i play, i still have one of my cards free for BOINC.


If I add any hardware to my rig, beside SSD, it will definitely be for boinc. My setup is already more than I need for what games I do play.

Gratz Rider! Just 12 more spots to top 50. Should be a piece of cake


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> We're now 20th place!


You're a few days off


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#62
> 62nd now!


Congrats dude - that's some serious points


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations Dark, You are moving right on up!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations Dark, You are moving right on up!


i'm trying


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work Ryder!
> I broke 50M in DiRT.
> Going to start running POEM more now, if they ever get round to sending my more tasks that is.


Way to go GingerJohn! Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#62
> 62nd now!


Keep knockin' 'em down Ryder!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work Ryder!
> I broke 50M in DiRT.
> Going to start running POEM more now, if they ever get round to sending my more tasks that is.


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## DarkRyder

i broke some records and stuff....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i broke some records and stuff....


lol well im not listed for anything lol damn howd i get to 9/10th on the team and not make any records lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol well im not listed for anything lol damn howd i get to 9/10th on the team and not make any records lol.


Sneaky!! You're sneaky and persistent!!!

That's how!

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Broke my 50M milestone just before BGB


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Broke my 50M milestone just before BGB


BOINCStats says 11/7: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2342064/lastDays

Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> BOINCStats says 11/7: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2342064/lastDays
> Congrats! Yur in there!


oh well

I coulda made it before BGB lols

I stopped a day early so i can make 50m in BGB to make it all the more awesomer


----------



## BritishBob

Passed the 15m total points at some point. Dirt units finally validated.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Finally past the 50 million mark!
> The second 25 million took a lot longer to reach since I had to run my single 6870 intermittently due the high electricity costs in Japan now


GREAT!

Would help if ya'll put this stuff in the TSR thread...

Yur in there!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> GREAT!
> Would help if ya'll put this stuff in the TSR thread...
> Yur in there!


Thanks Tex! I forgot we had two different threads about stats


----------



## ihatelolcats

passed 1 million points on albert a day or so ago
32nd in the world


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> passed 1 million points on albert a day or so ago
> 32nd in the world


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I crossed 5 million WCG points recently and it doesn't show in BOINC Stats because I did 4.3 mil of the points by myself before I came to OCN BOINC team...

Sigh... but I done it!


----------



## goodtobeking

Dam way to go Texico


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I crossed 5 million WCG points recently and it doesn't show in BOINC Stats because I did 4.3 mil of the points by myself before I came to OCN BOINC team...
> Sigh... but I done it!


Jeez Tex, leave some WCG work for the rest of us!









Congrats!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I crossed 5 million WCG points recently and it doesn't show in BOINC Stats because I did 4.3 mil of the points by myself before I came to OCN BOINC team...
> Sigh... but I done it!


mine must be weird, it says i have done 90million+


----------



## Tex1954

uh huh... well, I wasn't running it for years until just before I moved to Kentucky... so I'm behind a little...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
250,326,522.86


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
> 250,326,522.86


took you long enough....


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
> 250,326,522.86


Congrats bal3Wolf!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> took you long enough....


bite me lol some bits took over my computer for awhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Congrats bal3Wolf!


thank you


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> bite me lol some bits took over my computer for awhile.
> thank you


some bits? you mean you were too busy mining...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
> 250,326,522.86


Congratulations dude, I'll see you there. . . . . sometime around next Summer


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations Bal3Wolf and Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
> 250,326,522.86


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## GingerJohn

Passed a few project milestones recently:

5M - POEM
10M - Donate
50M - DiRT

Also well on my way to 100M overall (2-3 more weeks) and in 21st place on the team.

I love winter.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats! Yur in there!


finaly lol my first lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Passed a few project milestones recently:
> 5M - POEM
> 10M - Donate
> 50M - DiRT
> Also well on my way to 100M overall (2-3 more weeks) and in 21st place on the team.
> I love winter.


congrats winter does own i been folding and boincing more with my windows open to keep my room cool heck it even gets cold in here sometimes lol.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke into the 250mil club today bout time lol.
> 250,326,522.86


Congrats Bal3Wolf!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Passed a few project milestones recently:
> 5M - POEM
> 10M - Donate
> 50M - DiRT
> Also well on my way to 100M overall (2-3 more weeks) and in 21st place on the team.
> I love winter.


And congrats to you too GingerJohn!









Onward, CRUNCH!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Passed a few project milestones recently:
> 5M - POEM
> 10M - Donate
> 50M - DiRT
> Also well on my way to 100M overall (2-3 more weeks) and in 21st place on the team.
> I love winter.


Congrats! Yuur in there!


----------



## nova4005

I hit 10 million in Donate earlier today can't wait to hit 50 million combined!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I hit 10 million in Donate earlier today can't wait to hit 50 million combined!


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i broke 50mil on [email protected] and 35mil on dirt today.


----------



## vectrauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke 50mil on [email protected] and 35mil on dirt today.


Congrats


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke 50mil on [email protected] and 35mil on dirt today.


Congrats! Yur in here!!!










(35 mil is really cool, but not a milestone...)


----------



## GingerJohn




----------



## tjr2121

Congrats GingerJohn


----------



## eus105454

Way to go GingerJohn!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks guys.

As a nice side effect we have managed to keep our heating turned off so far - computers are heating the apartment nicely


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#57

57th in boinc combined!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats GingerJohn!!! 100mil is a beastly milestone.

And Nice Job Dark, top 50 pretty soon.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#57
> 
> 57th in boinc combined!


Nice work Dark!

Top 50 soon?


----------



## tjr2121

Congrats DarkRyder


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work Dark!
> Top 50 soon?


i'm trying man.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> As a nice side effect we have managed to keep our heating turned off so far - computers are heating the apartment nicely


Yep, I just turned my heat on for the first time yesterday. Didn't need to, but 68F was getting a bit chilly just sitting there.


----------



## tommykl

Its been unseasonably warm here, so I've been leaving the window opened to keep my apartment temp down to mid 60's


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yep, I just turned my heat on for the first time yesterday. Didn't need to, but 68F was getting a bit chilly just sitting there.


LOL @ 68. You must be down south. Its usually between 58-64 in my apartment


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> LOL @ 68. You must be down south. Its usually between 58-64 in my apartment


it was 66f with the windows cracked in my apartment. and its like 45f outside here. my pcs sure heat up the apt.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

gota love this weather in ky my 7970 is running dirt at 35c.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> LOL @ 68. You must be down south. Its usually between 58-64 in my apartment


Not exactly south, Nebraska. Lows in the 20's, highs in the 30s-40s since Thanksgiving. My "little" apartment is only a little over 700sq ft, which my two rigs can maintain pretty decently. I refuse to wear long sleeves, and typically wear shorts when i'm home


----------



## vectrauk

Woohoo i passed the five million mark in DIRT!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vectrauk*
> 
> Woohoo i passed the five million mark in DIRT!


Congratulations








I'm waiting on my 7950 to arrive so I can see how many points I can rack up on that


----------



## vectrauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on my 7950 to arrive so I can see how many points I can rack up on that


You will not be dissapointed!
I have my gigabyte card OC'd to 1100 mhz and a WU takes about 22 mins. My XFX card is running at stock 800mhz and completes them in about 30 mins.


----------



## 2002dunx

My XFX is happy @ 1100/1500+ !

dunx

P.S. BUT I am having driver problems with the latest version


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Got mine at 1Ghz so far and it's taking 24 minutes to complete a WU. Fan speed 45%, temps 64c. I'll push it higher tomorrow and maybe add in my 7850 to see how that will work out







\
Edit to add, I tried 1100 core and got the BSOD three times. I knocked the memory down to 1200 and now it seems to be stable


----------



## hijackerjack

Not much of an accomplishment (yet!), but so far im number 1 in terms of RAC for our team on eOn with 1861.23 (top 50 in the world holy crap haha) and Im getting close to crossing 10 million credits!! BGB24 better push me even closer.


----------



## tjr2121

25 million in Moo Wrapper

25 million in [email protected]

50 million combined (60 million actually but that probably isn't a milestone







)

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## 2002dunx

We've passed 11,000,000 !

Well done "us" !

dunx


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Woke up this morning and I've finally hit 50 million


----------



## vectrauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Woke up this morning and I've finally hit 50 million


Congrats!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> 25 million in Moo Wrapper
> 25 million in [email protected]
> 50 million combined (60 million actually but that probably isn't a milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Congrats! I'm 10 places behind you and coming up fast









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vectrauk*
> 
> Congrats!


Cheers! I still think I'm not getting the points I should from Dirt, but I'll give it a few more days


----------



## hijackerjack

Woot! Watch out guys, we're gonna cross into 18th place in the next day!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Congrats to Finrond and Starbomba on the 100 Million milestone!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Congrats to Finrond and Starbomba on the 100 Million milestone!












It's been a long and bumpy ride, but it was fun as heck. Aiming for 200m, and to recover my position in the top 20


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long and bumpy ride, but it was fun as heck. Aiming for 200m, and to recover my position in the top 20


been waitin for ya to catch back up. GJ man


----------



## 2002dunx

"WE" are up to 8th in the world rankings !

Go Team !

dunx


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> ... recover my position in the top 20


I'll fight you for it









You will have your chance to pass me again soon. I am going to have to take almost a month off, my computers are going into storage over Christmas as we are moving house ont he 1st of Jan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> "WE" are up to 8th in the world rankings !
> Go Team !
> dunx


Missed the 1, but I don't mind


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'll fight you for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have your chance to pass me again soon. I am going to have to take almost a month off, my computers are going into storage over Christmas as we are moving house ont he 1st of Jan.
> Missed the 1, but I don't mind












I had to go look that one up....









dunx

P.S. 200M today !


----------



## Wheezo

Not a huge accomplishment but I hit 10 million in Moo! Wrapper today (12/8/2012)

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/114/user/detail/3813


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Not a huge accomplishment but I hit 10 million in Moo! Wrapper today (12/8/2012)
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/114/user/detail/3813


gj man, congrats!


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Dark.









In it for the "long haul"


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Thanks Dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it for the "long haul"


me and you both sir.


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, done my best to update this!

PM me or say something if I missed somebody!

Yur all in there now I hope!


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow deegon - soon to become our next OCN billionaire!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Wow deegon - soon to become our next OCN billionaire!


congrats deegon, and all that powa! may the boinc be with you... always.


----------



## GingerJohn

Go deegon! 1 billion points and counting!


----------



## 2002dunx




----------



## lagittaja

I was just wondering what's the method that the projects use for calculating RAC? I know I once read a deep explanation for it but can't quite remember it








For example Rosetta. Since it's point system is sane it takes a while to get the rac up. I had a 12 hour downtime for Rosetta (and boinc) since I was adding a new hard drive to my rig and was doing some extended S.M.A.R.T. testing and shuffling around data so had to keep BOINC offline and reinstall it when I'm done (had to move data folder and drive letters changed etcetera boring blah blah blah).
Had reached rac of 2050 or so, since it has dropped to 1940 or so.

P.S. Free space











Figured Goliath would be appropriate for the new HDD








Now on to set up Acronis TI2013


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Go deegon! 1 billion points and counting!












Way to go Deegon!!!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Deegon!!!


+1


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Deegon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+1x10^9


----------



## eus105454

LOL on your avatar GingerJohn.


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats deegon! Massive accomplishment!

Yur in there!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Deegon - that's a huge amount of points









I've just hit the 10 million mark on DistrRTgen but that seems a little puny in comparison, lol!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Congrats to Finrond and Starbomba on the 100 Million milestone!


Thanks Ginger! I hadn't even noticed haha!


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, Finrond and Starbomba in there now!

Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Finally rolled past 25M on MilkyWay. Trying to catch up to you one day Goodtobeking.


----------



## deegon

Thanks for all the posts will try to keep it up all throughout the next year if I can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats Deegon - that's a huge amount of points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just hit the 10 million mark on DistrRTgen but that seems a little puny in comparison, lol!


From what I see you have one of the highest out put machines for POEM in the team? that's quite some feet in it's self









Congrats to Finrond and Starbomba on the 100 Million milestone Too!


----------



## deegon

double post? NO. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Congrats Tex and DarkRyder!

I just noticed you two finally became BOINC editors! Well deserved you two


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Congrats Tex and DarkRyder!
> I just noticed you two finally became BOINC editors! Well deserved you two


thanks man, i really appreciate it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Finally rolled past 25M on MilkyWay. Trying to catch up to you one day Goodtobeking.


I will wait for you after I pass up Texico lol. Then we can chase down Gill. and Blox together, we just have to watch out for that Greg W Jones guy. He took my Top Dawg position away from me in QMC a while ago, and put out 10 million this month in MW.

Talking about top dog, finally reached my long time goal of 1 million points in [email protected] today. Been aiming for that since I started. Been a long time coming, only 2382 WUs.


----------



## Tex1954

Pass me up??? Oh darn... I keep falling behind....

LOL!

In Texarkana,AR now.... head to Laredo,TX (again) in a couple hours...


----------



## hijackerjack

Wooot. Got 5 million in POEM and 10 million overall today!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Wooot. Got 5 million in POEM and 10 million overall today!


Nice present!!!

Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Finally made the 50 million milestone on Poem - Yipeeeeeee


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally made the 50 million milestone on Poem - Yipeeeeeee


gj man!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i broke 300mil total and 50mil on dirt in next few hrs 70mil on donate in a few hrs to.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj man!


Cheers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke 300mil total and 50mil on dirt in next few hrs 70mil on donate in a few hrs to.


Congrats - some serious points there








I'm a week away from my first 100 Million total


----------



## R.D.BID

Looks like Overclock.net took the 17th spot away from Russia.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally made the 50 million milestone on Poem - Yipeeeeeee


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i broke 300mil total and 50mil on dirt in next few hrs 70mil on donate in a few hrs to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Looks like Overclock.net took the 17th spot away from Russia.


Good job everybody!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I will wait for you after I pass up Texico lol. Then we can chase down Gill. and Blox together, we just have to watch out for that Greg W Jones guy. He took my Top Dawg position away from me in QMC a while ago, and put out 10 million this month in MW.
> Talking about top dog, finally reached my long time goal of 1 million points in [email protected] today. Been aiming for that since I started. Been a long time coming, only 2382 WUs.


Congrats on the Cosmology milestone. Looks like you are our first Cosmology millionaire...


----------



## granno21

Hit 1 million in The Skynet POGS over the holidays

Pretty cool project if anyone is looking for a new CPU based project


----------



## deegon

1 million in any CPU based project is goood
congrats


----------



## goodtobeking

Not sure if this qualifies or matters to anyone else but I have these two little WUs hidden in pages and pages of completed Milkyway WUs



I completed those two WUs with my Galaxy S3. Only took like 14-15 hours to complete a WU that my 6970s each run two and completes them in ~2minutes. But hey, I can BOINC on my phone now lol


----------



## ku4jb

very cool goodtobe., 'magine if we could unleash some of ocn's arm power..

edit: scope thee oproject app good


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Hit 1 million in The Skynet POGS over the holidays
> Pretty cool project if anyone is looking for a new CPU based project


Congrats Granno!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I woke up to a nice 100 million points combined. . . . and 2 more days and I'll be in the top 20


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I woke up to a nice 100 million points combined. . . . and 2 more days and I'll be in the top 20


Nice work!

I see you putting out 1.8M PPD behind me, no way I can match that even if my machines were running yet. In a few days I will gracefully step aside dive out of the way and let you stroll thunder past.

Keep it up!


----------



## DarkRyder

i passed 1.5 billion yesterday!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.5 billion yesterday!


Good job!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work!
> I see you putting out 1.8M PPD behind me, no way I can match that even if my machines were running yet. In a few days I will gracefully step aside dive out of the way and let you stroll thunder past.
> Keep it up!


Cheers mate








If I can keep on getting POEM WU's, I'll be looking at 2.3 million PPD








And to think that not so long ago my goal was the top 100, then the top 50 - It sure is fun cranking out the points but once into the top 20, I'd like to concentrate a bit more on the projects of the month. . . . . If I can give up the max PPD addiction









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.5 billion yesterday!


Congratulations - that sure is a LOT of points















I'd love to try and play 'catch up' , but my electricity bill arrived yesterday and I'm praying that my girlfriend doesn't see it


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'd love to try and play 'catch up' , but my electricity bill arrived yesterday and I'm praying that my girlfriend doesn't see it


Yeah, I'm going to be in that position soon.

We just moved into a new place with gas heating (and gas is included in the rent), so I can't even use the excuse that the comptuers are heating the house.


----------



## mm67

We are just about to break 1 billion in Poem


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I woke up to a nice 100 million points combined. . . . and 2 more days and I'll be in the top 20


Way to go Doc!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.5 billion yesterday!










I hereby predict that you will be OCN's first multi-billionaire!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby predict that you will be OCN's first multi-billionaire!


at least 2. after that is deegon is still cracking the whip, i'm sure he'd catch me long before 3. lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby predict that you will be OCN's first multi-billionaire!


Yep i concur and deegon will be the 2nd lol on another note i took 7th on the team and got my 7970s working right both running at 39c running dirt.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yep i concur and deegon will be the 2nd lol on another note i took 7th on the team and got my 7970s working right both running at 39c running dirt.


I wish I could get my 2 6950's running below 95c on anything.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I wish I could get my 2 6950's running below 95c on anything.


Water is your friend. Mine never exceed 60. Even when my fans didnt turn on on my intake, and radiator fans were running 500RPM which made my CPU run 92C


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I wish I could get my 2 6950's running below 95c on anything.


One advantage of using a large HSF for my 6950, mid 50's to low 60 depending on what project I run with a slight OC and barely any noise.







Bad part of a large HSF on my 6950 it is no room for another card without the HSF touching the second card









On a different note I got my first Emerald badge in WCG for Fight aids @ home!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Water is your friend. Mine never exceed 60. Even when my fans didnt turn on on my intake, and radiator fans were running 500RPM which made my CPU run 92C


yes it is my [email protected]/1600 with 1.20 havet passed 42c running dirt.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Just noticed that I've hit 50 million points in DistrRTgen - Yipeeeeeee


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Just noticed that I've hit 50 million points in DistrRTgen - Yipeeeeeee


great job man!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> One advantage of using a large HSF for my 6950, mid 50's to low 60 depending on what project I run with a slight OC and barely any noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad part of a large HSF on my 6950 it is no room for another card without the HSF touching the second card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note I got my first Emerald badge in WCG for Fight aids @ home!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Just noticed that I've hit 50 million points in DistrRTgen - Yipeeeeeee


Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## nova4005

I just hit 1 million on Primaboinca.


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just hit 1 million on Primaboinca.


nice job bud !


----------



## nova4005

Thank you ku4jb.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just hit 1 million on Primaboinca.


Nice going mate


----------



## kyismaster

Hurry up and reach 2B dark


----------



## nova4005

Thanks Doc, congratulations to you, you are hitting a lot of milestones.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Nice going mate


Hi Doc!


















Bye Doc


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hi Doc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Doc


Going. . . . . going. . . . . Gone









Yikes - It's a long climb to the top 10!!


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Going. . . . . going. . . . . Gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes - It's a long climb to the top 10!!



















dunx


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Going. . . . . going. . . . . Gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes - It's a long climb to the top 10!!


i remember making the climb, and we had some stiff competition back in the day too.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Going. . . . . going. . . . . Gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes - It's a long climb to the top 10!!


Heh, i know that. Heck, right now all i want is to get back to the top 20 D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i remember making the climb, and we had some stiff competition back in the day too.


Competition is stiff nowadays as well


----------



## DarkRyder

it is predicting we will be up to #15 in the world as a team in 3 days guys..... daaaaaaaayum!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/0/0#16


----------



## TechCrazy

3 days for 15 but man look at the pts on #1! Theres a few big jumps coming our way.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 3 days for 15 but man look at the pts on #1! Theres a few big jumps coming our way.


I know right? They've got nearly 5 times as many points as us... with an insane PPD


----------



## tjr2121

Just passed 10 million in Milky Way.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 10 million in Milky Way.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Awesome job bro!









and dang man. You've got nearly 70 million credit and only 4 projects total? Thats dedication right thar!


----------



## tjr2121

I am OCD about getting projects to 25 million and doing another one.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I am OCD about getting projects to 25 million and doing another one.


At least I'm not alone! haha. For a while I've been wanting to equalize all the credit I have for the major projects, so I've been doing them a few at a time (Milkyway and WCG right now. Both at around 625k avg).


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 10 million in Milky Way.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 10 million in Milky Way.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## tjr2121

Thanks hj and eus.


----------



## GingerJohn

I know BOINC credit and [email protected] credit are not nearly the same thing, but the OCN BOINC team has just overtaken the OCN [email protected] team in credit...


----------



## deegon

Hi all on the 14/01/13 I finally passed the 1 billion mark in one project







not sure if that's been done before lol?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Hi all on the 14/01/13 I finally passed the 1 billion mark in one project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if that's been done before lol?


Congratulations Deegon - we were following your progress in another thread


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Hi all on the 14/01/13 I finally passed the 1 billion mark in one project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if that's been done before lol?


not by anyone on the team. i have a ton any many projects just not that many in 1. go deegon!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know BOINC credit and [email protected] credit are not nearly the same thing, but the OCN BOINC team has just overtaken the OCN [email protected] team in credit...


Considering they've running longer than us and with more members, it is to be noted.

But yeah, points aren't the same. You gotta spend a ton of money and have several computers (even several 2p/4p) to get 1 mil PPD even today. A single 7970 can do that on BOINC, depending on the project.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Hi all on the 14/01/13 I finally passed the 1 billion mark in one project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if that's been done before lol?


Congrats Deegon!!!


----------



## 2002dunx

Amazing D ! Congrats.








I done got into the top ten
















wait till Tex sees this, he'll moider me !










dunx


----------



## eus105454

Nice Dunx!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Amazing D ! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I done got into the top ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till Tex sees this, he'll moider me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


maybe







lol but on the other hand he likes a challenge








Congrats on top ten


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats Dunx on top 10, and Congrats to Deegon on the amazing 1 billion in a single project. Mother of God!









Just recently broke 50 mil in DiRT and 25 mil in POEM. ! billion makes those "milestones" seem pretty lame lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Amazing D ! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I done got into the top ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till Tex sees this, he'll moider me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


Congrats Dunx - I'll see you up there in a few months









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats Dunx on top 10, and Congrats to Deegon on the amazing 1 billion in a single project. Mother of God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just recently broke 50 mil in DiRT and 25 mil in POEM. ! billion makes those "milestones" seem pretty lame lol


Congrats Bio - some great milestones


----------



## 2002dunx

Now I'm working again, I will have to buy something fast and silicon based now the STI has gone for dieseal Audi









Chase me guys !









dunx

P.S. That's if any projects can cope with the demand ?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Now I'm working again, I will have to buy something fast and silicon based now the STI has gone for dieseal Audi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase me guys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. That's if any projects can cope with the demand ?


chase you? chase me!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Now I'm working again, I will have to buy something fast and silicon based now the STI has gone for dieseal Audi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase me guys !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. That's if any projects can cope with the demand ?


Gimme a few months and I'll be closing in on you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> chase you? chase me!


We're all chasing you


----------



## 2002dunx

I think most of us are just dust !










dunx


----------



## DarkRyder

i just uploaded the new modded 13.1 amd drivers for boinc on my site so you guys can try it out!
http://www.darkryder.com/


----------



## DarkRyder

sometime today i will be 56th in the world in boinc combined. yay.








http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#57


----------



## TechCrazy

Saaaweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!! Now its time to start crunching under my name for a bit


----------



## DarkRyder

very funny


----------



## 2002dunx

If we all shared one account DR and D would still leave us standing !










dunx


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> If we all shared one account DR and D would still leave us standing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


not standing.... maybe walking.


----------



## DarkRyder

passed 1.5billion 1/3/13


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 1.5billion 1/3/13


Nice work!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 1.5billion 1/3/13


Congrats..

I'll get there somewhere around 2025.


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats Dark!!!









1/3/13 ? I dunno how you boys handle that in KY but in TX it's the 21st today. lol

NVM you passed it awhile back, I'm dense sometimes, other times I float....


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work!


thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> I'll get there somewhere around 2025.


any contribution is worth more than points. thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats Dark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3/13 ? I dunno how you boys handle that in KY but in TX it's the 21st today. lol


i didnt realize i had passed it till today. so i had to look back and find when i did lol.


----------



## mm67

Passed halfway point to my first billion


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed halfway point to my first billion


Great!









I'm 10% of the way there...


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed halfway point to my first billion


Gratz on your 500 million credit!









I am still fighting up to my first 100 mil. All for Science


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 1.5billion 1/3/13


congrats now put all your gpus in my name to get me to 500 mil








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed halfway point to my first billion


congrats now i need your gpus to help me get to 500mil to


----------



## deegon

congrats DarkRyder and roll on 2 Billion








and mm67 who is shooting up through the ranks


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> congrats DarkRyder and roll on 2 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mm67 who is shooting up through the ranks


check out nova here flying through the ranks...
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#30


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to Dark and mm67 -








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> check out nova here flying through the ranks...
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#30


Yikes - he's gonna be catching up to me soon at that rate. . . . . . time for another 7950


----------



## Biorganic

Hey doc since you have all these 7950s why dont you donate that 7850 to a good cause... (hint: My rig)


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> check out nova here flying through the ranks...
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#30


Yea, he's passing me as we speak....


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Yea, he's passing me as we speak....


Holy cow.. 4 ranks in one day? That's intense, considering you guys are already top 50.. lol. I'm sitll trying to break top 100...


----------



## 2002dunx

The tables are full down in the ranks, the gaps appear after around 87M......

I say this 'cos Nova and I are around the same PPD, but it will take me 2 whole months to move up two spots....

As for DR, he's long gone...... WHOOOOSH ! ! !










dunx

P.S. I calculate I'll be out of debt by March the first, now I'm working again...... HD 7950 to the rescue ? LOL


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 1.5billion 1/3/13


Congrats Dark!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed halfway point to my first billion


Way to go mm67!







I can't wait to get my first 100 million.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats to Dark and mm67 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes - he's gonna be catching up to me soon at that rate. . . . . . time for another 7950


I don't see that happening any time soon with all the points you are putting out! I may get closer as the spread in points as I climb higher will get farther apart.

Don't slow down though!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> The tables are full down in the ranks, the gaps appear after around 87M......
> 
> I say this 'cos Nova and I are around the same PPD, but it will take me 2 whole months to move up two spots....
> 
> As for DR, he's long gone...... WHOOOOSH ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. I calculate I'll be out of debt by March the first, now I'm working again...... HD 7950 to the rescue ? LOL


I know that's right I have been looking ahead and don't look forward to the climb later on, but it will be a great challenge! Now if I could get another R7970 Lightning that would be awesome!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Hey doc since you have all these 7950s why dont you donate that 7850 to a good cause... (hint: My rig)


But then one of my 7950's would be all alone! The 7*** series are very social pieces of hardware you know. . . . . and I couldn't deprive them of company








I'll put you down at the top of the list for if I ever do decide to re-home him though









Edit to add; Holy cow - we're rocking some serious PPD now


----------



## Biorganic

Nice PPD Doc.

Care package incoming

Should be setup and ready for next BGB. As long as the DiRT WUs stay like this we should have ridiculous BGB numbers.


----------



## kyismaster

Mmmm cant wait to get my 7950 back from rma


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed halfway point to my first billion


Way to go mm67! Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

10 million on Einstein today!


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Eus!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 million on Einstein today!


Congrats on the 10 million







I'll get there some day


----------



## kyismaster

1 Bil. in combined dream points today.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I can dream.
I think my SSD keeps freezing, as if it goes to sleep and doesn't wake up making everything unresponsive including boinc lol.


----------



## nova4005

Just crossed 25 million on Dirt.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Just crossed 25 million on Dirt.


Congratulations









I've just made 150 million combined and finally moved up a place to 15th, after being stuck at 16th for ages!! It sure gets harder to move up when you get to this point. Sights set on the top 10


----------



## Finrond

Grats Doc! And I am sure you will attain your goal shortly with that kind of production!!


----------



## Biorganic

Good Job Nova!









and Nice Work Doc!


----------



## slapstick01

Well, I just joined the 100 million points club.







Next stop, 1 billion. (insert evil laugh)


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Well, I just joined the 100 million points club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, 1 billion. (insert evil laugh)


Nice going slapstick


----------



## DarkRyder

i passed 1.6bill yesterday








http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.6bill yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


Congrats your on a roll loving those new dirt units lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Congrats your on a roll loving those new dirt units lol.


yeah they are kinda nice


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.6bill yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


Why the sad face?

Good work, looks like you are heading for top 20 by the end of Febuary.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Well, I just joined the 100 million points club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, 1 billion. (insert evil laugh)


Congrats slapstick!!!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Well, I just joined the 100 million points club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, 1 billion. (insert evil laugh)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i passed 1.6bill yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


Very nice work. According to BOINCstats, I am projected to hit 1 billion around April of 2023.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Very nice work. According to BOINCstats, I am projected to hit 1 billion around April of 2023.


lol, oh whatever.


----------



## kyismaster

Arrrrrg, I would be rolling at 10m dirt by now if my computer didn't keep freezing due to something something kernel error.


----------



## Biorganic

That sucks!

IS it BSOD?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Arrrrrg, I would be rolling at 10m dirt by now if my computer didn't keep freezing due to something something kernel error.


What bsod code tht will go a long way telling you what you need to change to fix it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> What bsod code tht will go a long way telling you what you need to change to fix it.


its not a bsod, it stays in windows, but everything goes unresponsive and I get a computation error.
and explorer.exe totally breaks.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its not a bsod, it stays in windows, but everything goes unresponsive and I get a computation error.
> and explorer.exe totally breaks.


Punch it!







It always makes me feel better.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Punch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always makes me feel better.


Yeah I try.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Yeah I try.


run your cpu at stock and see if it still happens you know the drill trial and error till you find the problem.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> run your cpu at stock and see if it still happens you know the drill trial and error till you find the problem.


dude,

everything is at stock atm LOL

I like how my boinc is shooting out 100k bursts lol

every time I hit update after it crashes it gives me 100k points.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> dude,
> 
> everything is at stock atm LOL
> 
> I like how my boinc is shooting out 100k bursts lol
> 
> every time I hit update after it crashes it gives me 100k points.


lol spam update till u beat dark


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> lol spam update till u beat dark










not a bad idea.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> dude,
> 
> everything is at stock atm LOL
> 
> I like how my boinc is shooting out 100k bursts lol
> 
> every time I hit update after it crashes it gives me 100k points.
> 
> 
> 
> lol spam update till u beat dark
Click to expand...

^^^LOL

That is really frustrating. Is this with the card you got back from RMA? Maybe card is borked...

All drivers up to date?

SSD acting up?

Good luck buddy


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> ^^^LOL
> 
> That is really frustrating. Is this with the card you got back from RMA? Maybe card is borked...
> 
> All drivers up to date?
> 
> SSD acting up?
> 
> Good luck buddy


lawl, ssd might be the problem,

i got this card from dark.


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds like the ssd to me, is there a firmware update for it ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> sounds like the ssd to me, is there a firmware update for it ?


same or maybe bad memory he should run memtest and check the ssd with ssdlife.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> same or maybe bad memory he should run memtest and check the ssd with ssdlife.


I ran memtest, and it passed with flying colors.


----------



## Biorganic

I have always wondered what "Flying Colors" were... Must be PErdy!!! I would assume it hales back to the day of flying your flag, ie colors. Anyhow, what was I talking about?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Broke 100mil on dirt lol waset hard with new units tho making 5mil a day for the last 5 days.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Broke 100mil on dirt lol waset hard with new units tho making 5mil a day for the last 5 days.


Congrats








I'm loving these work units too - just had my highest PPD ever with 5.1 million


----------



## Wheezo

Put me down for 10 million in DiRT as of 01/27/2013


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Broke 100mil on dirt lol waset hard with new units tho making 5mil a day for the last 5 days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put me down for 10 million in DiRT as of 01/27/2013


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## tictoc

I just cracked 30 million overall and 25 million in DIRT. I am working out of town right now, but once I get back in town I am going to get some of my other machines fired up for BOINC.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just cracked 30 million overall and 25 million in DIRT. I am working out of town right now, but once I get back in town I am going to get some of my other machines fired up for BOINC.


nice work









I just made it to 100 million in Dirt


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just cracked 30 million overall and 25 million in DIRT. I am working out of town right now, but once I get back in town I am going to get some of my other machines fired up for BOINC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made it to 100 million in Dirt


Congrats to both of you as well!!


----------



## DarkRyder

i just turned 50mill in primegrid


----------



## DarkRyder

i just moved up to 56th! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#56
booya!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i just moved up to 56th! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#56
> booya!


Big grats to you! You're a Powerhouse!









We're glad to have ya with us, and not against us LOL


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i just moved up to 56th! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#56
> booya!


Congrats man! You're gonna be top 50 soon!

and dang. A couple places above you there is a guy with a 57 million RAC LOL. Hes got nearly 60 rigs putting out almost a million at the least a day.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i just moved up to 56th! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#56
> booya!












Awesome!


----------



## Wheezo

Jot me down for 5 million in POEM (tiny milestone lol) - 01/29/2013

Thanks Tex


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i just moved up to 56th! http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#56
> booya!


Under a month away from the top 50 too. You are a one man army!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Under a month away from the top 50 too. You are a one man army!


not really, just consistent.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> not really, just consistent.


He is well lubed.









I mean oiled.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> He is well lubed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean oiled.


hey.... was that you peeking through my window last night.. ??


----------



## nova4005

I just got 100 million combined, it seems like it took forever.







Maybe the next 100 million will fly by as long as Dirt keeps up with these golden wu's!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just got 100 million combined, it seems like it took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the next 100 million will fly by as long as Dirt keeps up with these golden wu's!


Nice one.

I see you behind me putting out your 4mil...


----------



## nova4005

I am hoping to increase a little more I just got my 560 ti put into a 3rd rig to get going for the BGB. it is running primegrid right now, the rig won't do much of anything else. It has a single core amd at 2.2Ghz









I had hoped to put it back on poem @ 4 wu's but it is way to slow to be worth it.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I just got 100 million combined, it seems like it took forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the next 100 million will fly by as long as Dirt keeps up with these golden wu's!


Congrats!!!


----------



## slapstick01

Good job nova4005!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> I see you behind me putting out your 4mil...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Congrats!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Good job nova4005!


Thanks everyone


----------



## Tex1954

Gosh, I am WAY behind updating stuff... sorry... Home today on 34Hr break then back on the road...

I'll try to get some stuff updated...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, got some updated!!

Congrats to all them recent milestones!!!!

Yur all in there!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks Tex!









Did you ever get round to getting a dash cam? I bet you see a lot of crazy on the roads.

I hope you enjoy your break, and stay safe out there!


----------



## Biorganic

Hey Tex! Good to see ya









Passed the 100 mil mark the other day. Didn't even notice, been busy doing job apps and applying to graduate school.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Thanks Tex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get round to getting a dash cam? I bet you see a lot of crazy on the roads.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your break, and stay safe out there!


Yup, and been saving some of the most stupid and dangerous things too.... someday do a youtube video on them...

Anyways, back on the road in a couple hours...


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup, and been saving some of the most stupid and dangerous things too.... someday do a youtube video on them...
> 
> Anyways, back on the road in a couple hours...


Get us some good footage like this









www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXz4P6EpX3s


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Get us some good footage like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXz4P6EpX3s


\


----------



## Finrond

OCN Broke single day record today!!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

nice...


----------



## kyismaster

we are going to rip though the space time continuum this bgb.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are going to rip though the space time continuum this bgb.


lets hope not, that could lead to unforeseen consequences, like back to the future type stuff.









Or maybe we will create an inter-dimensional rift through which we can explore the universe.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> lets hope not, that could lead to unforeseen consequences, like back to the future type stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe we will create an inter-dimensional rift through which we can explore the universe.


We could really use a wormhole nearby XD


----------



## kyismaster

>__> we should put all out rigs together under one account and overshoot dark.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> >__> we should put all out rigs together under one account and overshoot dark.


what do you have against me Ky? you and techcrazy always trying to beat me down. Is it cause i'm Dark? Don't hate the Boincer, Hate the Game!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what do you have against me Ky? you and techcrazy always trying to beat me down. Is it cause i'm Dark? Don't hate the Boincer, Hate the Game!


hah, lol nothing, its just fun to poke a giant with a stick ^.^


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what do you have against me Ky? you and techcrazy always trying to beat me down. Is it cause i'm Dark? Don't hate the Boincer, Hate the Game!


lol that was good they jealous of your dark flames that come out of your computers while boincing.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol that was good they jealous of your dark flames that come out of your computers while boincing.


the wife has never likes those perty flames and i dont know why...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the wife has never likes those perty flames and i dont know why...


probly has to do with the electric bill that comes in each month that you gota pay to keep the flames going.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> probly has to do with the electric bill that comes in each month that you gota pay to keep the flames going.


lol, yeah that might be it.


----------



## GingerJohn

We have broken our best day record and there is still an update on the way...


----------



## goodtobeking

Must be because I switched my 6970s over to dirt the other day. Your welcome lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

We should be in for a points increase if AngryButcher uses his 'Dream Rig' to Boinc! Anyone enter the competition on here to 'Win your dream rig'? I just checked to see who'd won and thought I recognized the name. . . . he's number 12 in the team rankings and I'm right behind him, lol. If you're reading this, then congratulations man


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We have broken our best day record and there is still an update on the way...


well we got a new teammate yesterday. so his points might have just been added up. hopefully soon he will stand up and take a bow.


----------



## nova4005

I hit 50 million on Dirt.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We have broken our best day record and there is still an update on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> well we got a new teammate yesterday. so his points might have just been added up. hopefully soon he will stand up and take a bow.
Click to expand...

Who is the new team member?

Congratzi Nova Nice work.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well we got a new teammate yesterday. so his points might have just been added up. hopefully soon he will stand up and take a bow.


Is it the guy that is doing 110 million points a day by himself???


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Is it the guy that is doing 110 million points a day by himself???


no i did talk to Erik, and he doesnt wish to be part of a team. He wants to set all the records himself.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> We should be in for a points increase if AngryButcher uses his 'Dream Rig' to Boinc! Anyone enter the competition on here to 'Win your dream rig'? I just checked to see who'd won and thought I recognized the name. . . . he's number 12 in the team rankings and I'm right behind him, lol. If you're reading this, then congratulations man


lol god I hope I win that thing!

A couple side notes...

just fired up my intel/nvidia rig for some random hours DiRT before the BGB.

also, I think it's worth mentioning that we were #2 in the world as a team yesterday. I don't think we've ever done that!









[edit] ****!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lol god I hope I win that thing!
> 
> A couple side notes...
> 
> just fired up my intel/nvidia rig for some random hours DiRT before the BGB.
> 
> also, I think it's worth mentioning that we were #2 in the world as a team yesterday. I don't think we've ever done that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] ****!!!!!!!!!!111111


if you decide you don't want it i can give it a good home, lol


----------



## tjr2121

Just hit 75 million combined.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## Biorganic

I figured it out.

Welcome Vortak







.

It lists him under our DiRT numbers.

BoincStats still lists him as a member of ExtremeSystems.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just hit 75 million combined.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Congratulations tjr! Nice job!!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations tjr! Nice job!!


Thanks. if I could catch back up to you, I would be very happy.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lol god I hope I win that thing!
> 
> A couple side notes...
> 
> just fired up my intel/nvidia rig for some random hours DiRT before the BGB.
> 
> also, I think it's worth mentioning that we were #2 in the world as a team yesterday. I don't think we've ever done that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] ****!!!!!!!!!!111111


You da man!!! Congrats


----------



## Finrond

we keep smashing our daily points record, 3 days in a row now. All this BEFORE the BGB! Keep up the good work ladies and gents!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> just fired up my intel/nvidia rig for some random hours DiRT before the BGB.


OK I lied. nvidia rig is progressively getting worse and now hard crashes with a black screen and major distortion on the bottom when I fire up BOINC. This has been a random issue for a while now, and I'm pretty certain it's a mobo issue as my RAID setup will do the same thing if I push too much data through the RAID card. Been meaning to RMA it, now winning the January Uber Computer contest, that will give me a chance to fix the board with no down time


----------



## DarkRyder

holy hell, 52nd... working on 50 now!

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#52


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nice job Dark. Check out this guy, look at his hosts.....uhhhhhhhh


----------



## deegon

*[email protected]* , 1 Million credits! as of the 27/01/2013
and I didn't realize


----------



## GingerJohn

OCN now accounts for 1% of the BOINC combined total credit, quite the achievement.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> OCN now accounts for 1% of the BOINC combined total credit, quite the achievement.


thats awesome.


----------



## Biorganic

Thats crazy. 1/100th of the entire BOINC credit. WOW

Go Us


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> OCN now accounts for 1% of the BOINC combined total credit, quite the achievement.


Seems like a lot of people decided to get new 7xxx cards at the same time and it has really kicked up our points. That and distrtgen giving out mad points. I am truly impressed with the team.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people decided to get new 7xxx cards at the same time and it has really kicked up our points. That and distrtgen giving out mad points. I am truly impressed with the team.


i'm doing my best captain!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *[email protected]* , 1 Million credits! as of the 27/01/2013
> and I didn't realize


Nice Deegon!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *[email protected]* , 1 Million credits! as of the 27/01/2013
> and I didn't realize


Congratulations Deegon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people decided to get new 7xxx cards at the same time and it has really kicked up our points. That and distrtgen giving out mad points. I am truly impressed with the team.


Yep, I went and got another 7950 for this BGB - It's so tempting to fill all available PCI-E slots with Dirt giving out those insane points








It's Winter in the UK and I've got no heating on and it's shorts and Tshirt weather in the living room


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *[email protected]* , 1 Million credits! as of the 27/01/2013
> and I didn't realize


Congratulations Deegon, that's a great accomplishment!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *[email protected]* , 1 Million credits! as of the 27/01/2013
> and I didn't realize


Your my hero. Amazing milestone considering you can only use 2 threads per computer to run that project. That and the 24 hour WUs that dont like it when I put my rig to sleep.


----------



## nova4005

Finally got 25 million on moo! Wrapper


----------



## GingerJohn

Hi Nova!


















Bye Nova!









Congrats.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hi Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks Gingerjohn!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hi Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


LOL


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Finally got 25 million on moo! Wrapper


Congrats Nova









*Looks over shoulder* You're closing that gap fast


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Finally got 25 million on moo! Wrapper


gj man!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> LOL


Your turn to pass me in a few days.

I miss being one of the few with a 7950...


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks over shoulder* You're closing that gap fast


Thanks Doc








I doubt i will catch you with all those 7950s you have at your disposal!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gj man!


Thanks Dark, i was seeing the points you have in moo, how long did that take you to accomplish (estimate)? That is a great achievement by the way!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Your turn to pass me in a few days.
> 
> I miss being one of the few with a 7950...


I know right now it seems everyone has 2+ 7950s or 7970s lol good for the team tho with dirt units we are gonna fly up the ranks we are less then 3 days away from taking another spot.


----------



## strap624

Just passed over 4 million on Milkyway today.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Just passed over 4 million on Milkyway today.


Good work!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just hit over 1 Million combined credits woot woot


----------



## hijackerjack

Congrats to all of you!

And also, congrats to the OCN Boinc team for getting 100 Million Points in one day!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Ryder, I noticed that you just moved up to 51st place! Well done!









Looks like you will take 50th in 9 days.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hey Ryder, I noticed that you just moved up to 51st place! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you will take 50th in 9 days.


lol yeah, there is a guy behind me gonna pass me tho. we'll see how well he can run me down.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lol yeah, there is a guy behind me gonna pass me tho. we'll see how well he can run me down.


farnost? Don't worry, we'll hold him down for you...


----------



## tommykl

Finally broke 1 million in WCG!!!

It only took about 4 years once you factor out the 20 month hiatus,


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Finally broke 1 million in WCG!!!
> 
> It only took about 4 years once you factor out the 20 month hiatus,


Congratulations on the achievement!!


----------



## Wheezo

Awesome work tommy, that's a big milestone!


----------



## Biorganic

Will break 100 million in DiRT within the next 12 hours. Now on to POEM


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Will break 100 million in DiRT within the next 12 hours. Now on to POEM


Poem is out of Gpu tasks again, seems be same on every weekend.


----------



## Biorganic

Thats lame, I have around 150 on Bitsy, but it seems my main will get no love. Such a sad day


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

250 million points















And a day or two away from making the top 10


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Job Doc!









How many 7950s did you end up with? I know you had your hands on quite a few while exchanging them all.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 250 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a day or two away from making the top 10


Congratulations Doc!! You are mowing down the Wu's









I will see you in the top ten sooner or later!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Nice Job Doc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many 7950s did you end up with? I know you had your hands on quite a few while exchanging them all.


Thanks man! I've ended up with 3 x 7950's but there was a point when I had 6 of them here. . . . . If only I had the PCI-E slots. . . . and the money to keep em all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations Doc!! You are mowing down the Wu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see you in the top ten sooner or later!


Cheers nova







From your PPD, I'll be seeing you up here real soon


----------



## Biorganic

Too bad you didn't _accidentally_ RMA one of them to my address... I could have claimed it was lost in shipping


----------



## GingerJohn

A bit late, but:

Hi Bio!


















Bye Bio!


----------



## Biorganic

Lol @ John.

Just buy another 7950, everybody is doin it!







(seriously, it really does seem like everyone and there mom is stocking up on 79XX cards lately)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just buy another 7950, everybody is doin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, it really does seem like everyone and there mom is stocking up on 79XX cards lately)


It does, doesn't it?

I was considering it, but then I would have to spend the extra $100 to get a water block for it too. Then hope that my 480mm of rad space will cope with it.

I think I am happy with my single GPU solution at the moment; cheaper, quieter and less problematic.


----------



## TechCrazy

I want a 79xx but being picky about it but also still want to use my 7850 so Im stuck on what to do.


----------



## slapstick01

You can run a 79xx and a 7850 in the same machine. I've ran my 670 with my 6850 before. You wouldn't be able to cross-fire them but boinc doesn't care.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> You can run a 79xx and a 7850 in the same machine. I've ran my 670 with my 6850 before. You wouldn't be able to cross-fire them but boinc doesn't care.


^^^THIS^^^
I have a 7950 and a 7850 in my main rig and they run fine together. i just use a cc_config file to assign Dirt to the 7950 and POEM to the 7850


----------



## TechCrazy

But how is gaming on it? Does the computer get confused?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> But how is gaming on it? Does the computer get confused?


I imagine it would use whichever GPU is in the primary PCIe slot.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> But how is gaming on it? Does the computer get confused?


it doesnt, just you.







.....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> But how is gaming on it? Does the computer get confused?


I have my 7950 in the first PCI-E slot and I play games just like I normally would. I have had no driver conflicts or problems of any kind - it's no problem at all


----------



## tictoc

I have my 7970 in the first PCIe slot and a 6870 in one of the other slots. The 6870 folds 24/7, and I have no problems gaming on the 7970.

The only issue I had was finding the best driver for folding, BOINC, and gaming. I ended up using the 13.1 WHQL with an older openCL, and everything has been running great for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Finally - made it to the top 10


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally - made it to the top 10


Congrats! Looks like I have hit a ceiling at about 30th.Need to pick up 4 7970's like everyone else, but I can't stay out of the gun store.


----------



## Biorganic

Oooooooo Firearms, loves me some Gunz!!!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally - made it to the top 10


That's great Doc!!







now you can take a break for a week so I can pass you!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Finally - made it to the top 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great Doc!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you can take a break for a week so I can pass you!
Click to expand...

How bout you both take a couple weeks off so I can catch up. K thnks bai


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> How bout you both take a couple weeks off so I can catch up. K thnks bai


How bout the rest of the top 100 just chill for a year so maybe I can get close to returning back to at least 100th







jkjk


----------



## 2002dunx

Crept past 300M ! And looks like I'll take 8th place this weekend !









100M in Dirt and Primegrid now ! Wish POEM was behaving....

dunx

P.S. Need more hardware to keep ahead of those pesky youngsters....


----------



## DarkRyder

passed 1.75bill on 2/11/2013
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays


----------



## Angrybutcher

You already hit your final milestone at 1B


----------



## nova4005

I hit 100 million in Dirt sometime today.


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Job Nova!


----------



## nova4005

Thanks Biorganic!


----------



## TechCrazy

After many weeks of going back and forth I finally bought a Gigabyte 7950!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> After many weeks of going back and forth I finally bought a Gigabyte 7950!!


Good buy! Now whack it up to 11100 core









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I hit 100 million in Dirt sometime today.


Nice work nova


----------



## nova4005

Thanks Doc!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> After many weeks of going back and forth I finally bought a Gigabyte 7950!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good buy! Now whack it up to *11100* core
Click to expand...

Holy mother of









The Gigabyte 7950 can manage 11.1GHz?

Damn my pitiful 1.2GHz Sapphire.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Holy mother of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte 7950 can manage 11.1GHz?
> 
> Damn my pitiful 1.2GHz Sapphire.


LMAO!!! Yep - It's on steroids









Thanks for pointing out my spelling . . . . mishap


----------



## DarkRyder

50th in the world as of today!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50th in the world as of today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


Congrats.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50th in the world as of today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


pff Im 4282 in the world, eat that!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50th in the world as of today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


Grats Dark! That is quite the accomplishment!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50th in the world as of today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


Well Done!










Serious question, What does your e- bill look like?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Well Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, What does your e- bill look like?


about $150ish last 4 months or so


----------



## Biorganic

Thats not bad... You must get a frequent user KWh discount.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 50th in the world as of today!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#50


congratulations Dark, heck of an accomplishment!!









Maybe I will see you in the top 100 sooner or later.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> congratulations Dark, heck of an accomplishment!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will see you in the top 100 sooner or later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thats not bad... You must get a frequent user KWh discount.


possibly. if it was much higher for my apt complex i bet they'd call the cops thinking i was growing Ganja in my apt.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Grats Dark! That is quite the accomplishment!


thanks man!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Congrats.


thank you.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> possibly. if it was much higher for my apt complex i bet they'd call the cops thinking i was growing Ganja in my apt.


Well you better send some to Texas via UPS before you get raided. I'll be sure to return it to you once the coast is clear.









Double Congratz on breaking top 50 in the WORLD!








I am still trying for top 1000,


----------



## goodtobeking

50 million in Milkyway earlier today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million in Milkyway earlier today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!! I should hit 20 million in Milkyway later today.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million in Milkyway earlier today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats on the 50 million in Milkyway that is great!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million in Milkyway earlier today!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Nice! It must be good to be the king!


----------



## goodtobeking

Thanks guys, and yes indeed it is good lol.


----------



## 2002dunx

Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten









Shutting down and selling up.

It's been fun while it lasted.

dunx








To you all ! And keep up the good work !


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


Very sorry to see you go, but I certainly understand.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


OH NO! Sad to see you go dunx, good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


aww man, i'm sorry. I hope all goes well for you man. Even tho you cant boinc, still visit and chat if you can.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


I am definitely sorry to hear that! These electric bills are crazy high running the way we run.


----------



## DarkRyder

gonna drop an electric cord down and run off my neighbor for a while


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gonna drop an electric cord down and run off my neighbor for a while


That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


Say it ain't so dunx!







We are going to miss you!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


Sorry to hear you're being forced to shut down by our crappy energy prices








I certainly know how that feels though - I almost had heart failure when I got my last bill and I can't run at this pace indefinitely either









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gonna drop an electric cord down and run off my neighbor for a while


I was thinking of doing something similar. There's a plug socket in the communal hallway, right outside my front door. . . .


----------



## R.D.BID

Sad to see you go dunx but I definately understand.


----------



## goodtobeking

That sucks man, hope you stop in every now and then just to say hi at least.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 50 million in Milkyway earlier today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nicely Done! Congrats on your Crunchiness









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


Yikes! Sad to see you go.







You and your knowledge will be missed by the team.

Good Luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


gutted to hear that your off dunx?
you could still run something on just one CPU?








It's those bloody GPUs, they suck up all the power


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


Stupid electricity why do cost so much....


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Stupid electricity why do cost so much....


to line the coffers of the rich


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


I understand. That's exactly the reason why i am not running 24/7. Too bad to see you gone, but hope you can show yourself from time to time


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Bye folks ! UK energy cost have me beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutting down and selling up.
> 
> It's been fun while it lasted.
> 
> dunx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you all ! And keep up the good work !


It's been great having you with us dunx, you will be missed. Hopefully we see you crunching again someday when the cost for electricity goes down.


----------



## vectrauk

The cost of electricity in the UK is ridiculous along with the cost of many other essentials such as petrol. I don't BOINC 24/7 because of this and i have to limit my GPU Boincing.


----------



## Biorganic

Just hit #15 on the team, almost top 1000 in the world..(don't laugh Dark







)... And now the loooong climb to a quarter billion credit.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just hit #15 on the team, almost top 1000 in the world..(don't laugh Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... And now the loooong climb to a quarter billion credit.


who? me? naaaaaaaaaaah
good job man, i knew you could do it!


----------



## nova4005

Congrats BIo!


----------



## mm67

Sunday I have been running Boinc for 1 year, trying to reach team top 5 and global top 250 for the anniversary


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks Guys! and Good Luck MM.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Sunday I have been running Boinc for 1 year, trying to reach team top 5 and global top 250 for the anniversary


Unless POEM starts having mercy on me you will run me down in POEM pretty soon.


----------



## Biorganic

Unfortunately I sort of gave up on POEM. I don't have time to babysit both of my rigs because of their intermittent WUs. Sad really, I really like the project


----------



## ihatelolcats

i am #1 on our team for [email protected] and passed 2.5mil credits









keep crunching


----------



## GingerJohn

Holy Moley Doc!

Congrats on the 8th place, and hitting 6m PPD


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Holy Moley Doc!
> 
> Congrats on the 8th place, and hitting 6m PPD


Thanks John - the PPD gods have been kind to me


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Thanks John - the PPD gods have been kind to me




Congratz Doc









Dark, you should feel threatened soon™, everyone's going after you


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark, you should feel threatened soon™, everyone's going after you


replaced my sold video cards with another one. I will take more than idle threats to make me cower.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> replaced my sold video cards with another one. I will take more than idle threats to make me cower.


Oh ya??? Well, how about this...

I threaten to crunch more of something than you and you will never catch up!

BWaaaahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

Actually, already done that...

LOL


----------



## Biorganic

Apparently the PPD Gods sent 7950s raining down to Doc. Could you put in a good word for me, they can send me a couple too.


----------



## TechCrazy

If its not to much of a hassle could you mention me to plz


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz Doc


Thanks man - very true about the electricity bill. . . . I had to hide them so that the missus doesn't see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Apparently the PPD Gods sent 7950s raining down to Doc. Could you put in a good word for me, they can send me a couple too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> If its not to much of a hassle could you mention me to plz


I'll have a word with the man upstairs and put in a good word for you both


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Unless POEM starts having mercy on me you will run me down in POEM pretty soon.


Interesting, cause POEM has been fairly consistent for me over the last couple weeks. Usually the WU's dry up over the weekend.


----------



## Angrybutcher

yay 250M overall points for me


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay 250M overall points for me


Congrats AB.


----------



## Biorganic

Holy Quarter Billion! Congrats AngryButcher


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay 250M overall points for me


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay 250M overall points for me


Congratulations - Yipeeeeee


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Oh yeah - finally hit 250 million in DistrRTgen


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Oh yeah - finally hit 250 million in DistrRTgen


About time! LOL

Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> About time! LOL


Yeah! What are you messing around at Doc? Get on with it!










Good job!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay 250M overall points for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Oh yeah - finally hit 250 million in DistrRTgen


Congrats to both of you, great achievements!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay 250M overall points for me


Congrats Butcher!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Oh yeah - finally hit 250 million in DistrRTgen


And congrats to you too Doc!


----------



## DarkRyder

we have an awesome team! so many achievements, in so little time... gotta love it!


----------



## Biorganic

Nice one Doc. I was super excited to hit 100 mil on a single project. Can't wait to hit quarter billion total, let alone in one project. Congratzzzii!


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1 Mil points in WCG today....

BUT, over seven mil total... but BOINC Stats don't show the other teams I was on...



I'm in there!

LOL!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil points in WCG today....
> 
> BUT, over seven mil total... but BOINC Stats don't show the other teams I was on...
> 
> I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Congratulations Tex - you're most definitely in there


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congratulations Tex - you're most definitely in there


LOL Doc! Yes, finally... amazing how fast the GTX580 is with WCG GPU tasks.... did over 200K last few days...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congratulations Tex - you're most definitely in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Doc! Yes, finally... amazing how fast the GTX580 is with WCG GPU tasks.... did over 200K last few days...
Click to expand...

Are WCG GPU tasks only for Nvidia, or can AMD cards run them?
Also, gratz Tex, and nice to see you back


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Are WCG GPU tasks only for Nvidia, or can AMD cards run them?
> Also, gratz Tex, and nice to see you back


WCG runs on the GTX580 *AND* the HD6990 fine...


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil points in WCG today....
> 
> BUT, over seven mil total... but BOINC Stats don't show the other teams I was on...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Congrats Tex, that's a great achievement!


----------



## Wheezo

Grats Tex, 1 million in WCG is a huge accomplishment.









I finally hit 50 million BOINC combined today 03/03/2013.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Grats Tex, 1 million in WCG is a huge accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally hit 50 million BOINC combined today 03/03/2013.


Congrats!

Yur in there!!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I finally hit 50 million BOINC combined today 03/03/2013.


Good work man - happy crunching


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Doc, mean a lot


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I finally hit 50 million BOINC combined today 03/03/2013.


Congratulations on the 50 million!


----------



## Wheezo

Well aint I just Mr popular









Thanks Nova, much appreciated







Don't have much hardware, so I go at my own pace. I figure slow and steady have to count for something, right?

The new 7870 is a nice treat to crunch on lol


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Well aint I just Mr popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nova, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have much hardware, so I go at my own pace. I figure slow and steady have to count for something, right?
> 
> The new 7870 is a nice treat to crunch on lol


Every bit counts!







When I first started I only had an hd 4850 and 8600gt and a q9550, and they didn't put up many points at all. I just add a little at a time and hopefully one day I can fill my entire downstairs with computers crunching and folding away!


----------



## Wheezo

Yeah I agree about every bit helps. I am just happy to be part of this team, and do what I can to contribute. Just like all of us, really.


----------



## Tex1954

I will be fully updating the TSR thread after BGB27 done... making some upgrades and such...

I've been away 3 months and it's high time this get done...

Anybody didn't get proper recognition, please PM me with data for this update!!!

Sorry!


----------



## GingerJohn

Personally speaking I can find no mention in the OP of me being incredibly handsome, charming and intelligent.

Seems odd that you wouldn't include that


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Personally speaking I can find no mention in the OP of me being incredibly handsome, charming and intelligent.
> 
> Seems odd that you wouldn't include that


LOL! Well, no matter the OCN name, one never knows FOR SURE the gender of the member, so one is tactful in not saying such things... Besides, I would not have an opinion either way... let a female member say something...

LOL!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil points in WCG today....
> 
> BUT, over seven mil total... but BOINC Stats don't show the other teams I was on...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Congrats Tex!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Grats Tex, 1 million in WCG is a huge accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally hit 50 million BOINC combined today 03/03/2013.


And congrats to you too Wheezo!


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks, eus


----------



## DarkRyder

as of now i have moved up to 48th!








http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#48


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now i have moved up to 48th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#48


Woopy WooHoo!!!

You know you're always FIRST PLACE to me...and others I bet...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now i have moved up to 48th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#48


Congrats Dark - rockin the world with those points


----------



## TechCrazy

So much heat comes from his house the snow melts before it hits the ground. Oh yea he lives in Kentucky it snows more than he puts out. lol


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> So much heat comes from his house the snow melts before it hits the ground. Oh yea he lives in Kentucky it snows more than *he puts out*. lol


So thats why everyone keeps telling me to go to kentucky....









One of you sly editors ninjad my post in the BGB thread, bet it was Tex


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So thats why everyone keeps telling me to go to kentucky....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you sly editors ninjad my post in the BGB thread, bet it was Tex


the cheers one? nah it was me


----------



## Biorganic

Well Beers to that!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Well Beers to that!


lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL


----------



## goodtobeking

Dont let the editors fool you, everyone knows ohio is where its at.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Dont let the editors fool you, everyone knows ohio is where its at.


its where you want to be if you want crappy internet


----------



## RZ Ezee

Crappy internet? I barely get 3 mb/s here in South England. :L


----------



## goodtobeking

You do have a good point dark lol. But 5 miles away at my sisters house they have some crazy fast internet. I can get download speeds of 2.5mb per second there. Here I only peak at 120kb per second...Plus I have a cap.

If anyone has like 5-6 grand they can spare, Time Warner did say they would run a wire to and down my street, but they want us to pay for the wire. And no they wont credit my bill with it after its installed, I asked.


----------



## DarkRyder

in just a couple days Ste\/e who has been #1 in the world for as long as i can remember will be over taken by Robert7NBI. Robert7NBI has just an insane avg

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/overtake/22/0/0

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> in just a couple days Ste\/e who has been #1 in the world for as long as i can remember will be over taken by Robert7NBI. Robert7NBI has just an insane avg
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/overtake/22/0/0
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/


Even the mighty shall fall someday. But, the hell is that PPD, that guy is really a one man army!


----------



## Biorganic

The hell indeed, in fact his ppd is so high I find it necessary to invoke all nine hells.









On the topic of power bills, just NOoooooooooooo. He probably owns his own power station, at least I hope he does for his sake.


----------



## magic8192

I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!


----------



## Biorganic

O yaaaaaaaaaaa! Nice work Magic, and may the BOINC Gods forever show you favor.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> O yaaaaaaaaaaa! Nice work Magic, and may the BOINC Gods forever show you favor.


LOL







Wanted to do it during the BGB, but I had lightning strike near the house right before the BGB and it has caused some difficulty. I lost 2 wireless routers and one nic, so it wasn't real bad. I did lose a ton of points because they were uploaded past the deadline. It is all good though. I got a new game to play


----------



## Biorganic

Ahhh yes, a new game.







lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Robert is either...

a. very wealthy
b. owns a business with a large cluster of servers
c. works in a business with a large cluster of servers and running with or without permission
d. is a hacker stealing people's computing time


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!


Nice work Magic! We should have a Boinc "Billionaires Boys Club"


----------



## mm67

Congrats, I'm passing you in Poem right about now.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Nice work Magic! We should have a Boinc "Billionaires Boys Club"


We sure do have a lot of people pushing hard for it right now!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, I'm passing you in Poem right about now.


I hate to give that to you, but POEM hasn't been nice to me lately for some reason?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I hate to give that to you, but POEM hasn't been nice to me lately for some reason?


Poem hasn't been nice to anyone lately, only way to get work queue filled is to use Boinc project updater.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I hate to give that to you, but POEM hasn't been nice to me lately for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Poem hasn't been nice to anyone lately, only way to get work queue filled is to use Boinc project updater.
Click to expand...

what is that


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what is that


Its a program that auto udpates a boinc app. You can find it here http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3067-BOINC-Project-Updater


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Robert is either...
> 
> a. very wealthy
> b. owns a business with a large cluster of servers
> c. works in a business with a large cluster of servers and running with or without permission
> d. is a hacker stealing people's computing time


I suggest option D. Cheaper bills until I the FEDS come busting down your door!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!



















CONGRATS MAGIC!!!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I hate to give that to you, but POEM hasn't been nice to me lately for some reason?


Congratulations Magic, 1 billion is an awesome achievement!!









Wrong quote but congrats anyway, lol


----------



## Biorganic

LOL


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!


Congrats on the Big 1 Billion credits








that is a big goal


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Congrats on the Big 1 Billion credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a big goal


Thanks. Looks like we are going to have a lot more billion credit boincers in the near future.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Thanks. Looks like we are going to have a lot more billion credit boincers in the near future.


It sure does!

Congrats on the 1 bil. magic, an amazing milestone!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!


Congrats!

Yur in there and in the billionaires club!










All projects stats updated too...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I should be passing 1 billion sometimes today after the daily update!!


Congrats Magic8192!









This is the week of billions, DarkRyder is also going to be hitting 2 billion quite shortly. Maybe in time for the daily update even.


----------



## DarkRyder

as of now. I have 2billiion pts
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#47


----------



## goodtobeking

Wow way to go Dr.BOINCstien. I thought 1Billion was a hell of a milestone, but 2?? That is just insane, great work!!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now. I have 2billiion pts
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#47










All hail our king of BOINC!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now. I have 2billiion pts
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#47


Congrats big boy!

Yur in there!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All hail our king of BOINC!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now. I have 2billiion pts
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#47



















CONGRATS DARKRYDER!!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> as of now. I have 2billiion pts
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#47


Holy cow








Amazing points Dark - It's party time for sure


----------



## Biorganic

Very Nice Job Dark! Way to lead the Charge. You're my Hero


----------



## Tex1954

And Gungnir Over 5 Mil points DistrRTgen & over 10 Mil total points!!

Congrats!

Yur in there too!


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And Gungnir Over 5 Mil points DistrRTgen & over 10 Mil total points!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Yur in there too!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And Gungnir Over 5 Mil points DistrRTgen & over 10 Mil total points!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Yur in there too!


Congrats Gungnir!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Gungnir - well done mate


----------



## nova4005

Congrats Gungnir, Awesome job man!


----------



## Biorganic

Sweet Cherry Pie!!! Congrats Gungnir, way to flex those 7950 muscles


----------



## Starbomba

Welp, i got 100m in DiRT. Good inauguration party for my new hardware


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Welp, i got 100m in DiRT. Good inauguration party for my new hardware


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## Wheezo

1 million [email protected] (hoping to get way more than that down the road)

Thanks Tex









http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Welp, i got 100m in DiRT. Good inauguration party for my new hardware


Congrats Starbomba!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 1 million [email protected] (hoping to get way more than that down the road)
> 
> Thanks Tex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


And congrats to you too Wheezo!


----------



## Tex1954

And congrats to all who BOINC... Here is one of my newer setups going 4.5GHz... i5-3570K...










( I know, a dang showoff...







)


----------



## tjr2121

Just hit 25 million with Milky Way.









http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just hit 25 million with Milky Way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


And soon to hit over 100 mil total!

Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## deegon

Number One In My Country Of New Zealand
finally got there


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Number One In My Country Of New Zealand
> finally got there


Congratulations dude - that's quite an achievement








I'm nearly into the top 20 in the UK but the number 1 guy has over 6 billion :


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Number One In My Country Of New Zealand
> finally got there


Well, very cool!

Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just hit 25 million with Milky Way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Congrats tjr2121!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just hit 25 million with Milky Way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Congratulations tjr, that is a great achievement!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Number One In My Country Of New Zealand
> finally got there


Wow deegon, way to go man! That is awesome!!









On a much smaller note I have 300 million combined.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Number One In My Country Of New Zealand
> finally got there


Thats not hard to do when theres less than 1300 people in NZ


----------



## tjr2121

Thanks everyone.

And congrats to Deegon on being #1 in NZ.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> On a much smaller note I have 300 million combined.


Cool! Only 200Mil more to go for next milestone!

Yur over the hump!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations tjr, that is a great achievement!


Congrats








Quote:


> On a much smaller note I have 300 million combined.


Congrats, every point counts and before you know it you'll be at a billion points, time flies when you're having fun!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Thats not hard to do when theres less than 1300 people in NZ


Not when some of them are in the top 20 of Sicituradastra and at 1.3 Billion points!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to tjr and nova - keep on crunching guys








I should be at the half Billion points mark in around a week or so


----------



## Tex1954

{squeaky voice says eus105454 did some good today...)

Congrats eus105454!

Yur in there big time!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats on the







BILLION







Credits Eus!

Nice Job Buddy


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> {squeaky voice says eus105454 did some good today...)
> 
> Congrats eus105454!
> 
> Yur in there big time!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BILLION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits Eus!
> 
> Nice Job Buddy












WOW!!







Thanks guys. It has been a great run to this first billion, and I'm excited to continue contributing the next billion (and the next, and the next, and the next...)!







I really enjoy contributing to the overall OCN BONIC cause, as well as the individual projects that I'm involved in. Keep on CRUNCHING!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Wow, looks like somebody broke 1 million points in Optima... (on website, not yet on BOINCStats...)

Congrats!

I'm in there!

LOL!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow, looks like somebody broke 1 million points in Optima... (on website, not yet on BOINCStats...)
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Woohoo! Congrats Tex!


----------



## Biorganic

Yay!







Tex is in there....

in where?!?!, in there >>>>>>























Poor Tex,


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow, looks like somebody broke 1 million points in Optima... (on website, not yet on BOINCStats...)
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm in there!
> 
> LOL!


Way to go Tex! Great job!


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Yes, I'm in there... for now...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. It has been a great run to this first billion, and I'm excited to continue contributing the next billion (and the next, and the next, and the next...)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy contributing to the overall OCN BONIC cause, as well as the individual projects that I'm involved in. Keep on CRUNCHING!!!


Congrats on the Billion credits









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! Yes, I'm in there... for now...


good goen Tex!








and he is 4th in the World for that project















Go Tex Go


----------



## Biorganic

Finally Broke 250 million total credit! Oh Yaaaahhh


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Finally Broke 250 million total credit! Oh Yaaaahhh


Congrats Bio!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Tex and Bio









Edit to add: Congrats to Nova on making the top 10


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats Tex and Bio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Congrats to Nova on making the top 10


Thanks Doc, the top ten has been my goal for awhile. It is great to be in there now.







I have shifted gears for this next week to try and move up in ranks in folding until a few days before the next BGB, and then my 2 79XX cards will be back along with my 3770k and Q9550.

My next goal will be 500 million and maybe in the next year or two catch you!


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Crunching Nova!







Hope to be up there soon. Keep up the good fight


----------



## Starbomba

Congratz on getting that high nova!


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats Biorganic!!

Yur in there!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Nice Crunching Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to be up there soon. Keep up the good fight


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Congratz on getting that high nova!


Thanks Bio and Starbomba!


----------



## Wheezo

Put me down for 25 million in Distrtgen- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/18831

Thanks


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put me down for 25 million in Distrtgen- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/18831
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Wheezo on the 25 million!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put me down for 25 million in Distrtgen- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/18831
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Wheezo - keep on rackin up them points


----------



## TechCrazy

Hit 50m total pts today, next goal is 60m.


----------



## Tex1954

Wheezo and TechCrazy Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hit 50m total pts today, next goal is 60m.


Congrats on the 50 million milestone!


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Job Wheezo and TechCrazy!
















As Dark would say, "May the BOINC be with you"


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK


Congrats Doc, that is awesome!! You will be at a billion before you know it!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put me down for 25 million in Distrtgen- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/18831
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Hit 50m total pts today, next goal is 60m.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK


Congratz y'all


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK


Holy Jeebus!









Very nice Doc, congratz on the hard work


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers everyone








Hopefully, I'll be joining the Billionaires in July


----------



## Tex1954

OMG!

I'm user of the day on *[email protected]* !

Wow! LOL!



Did you know OCN is #3 in the WORLD (and so am I) on this project?

We could be #1 so easy...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> I'm user of the day on *[email protected]* !
> 
> Wow! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know OCN is #3 in the WORLD (and so am I) on this project?
> 
> We could be #1 so easy...


*Congrats* Tex


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Tex, Well Done. I guess I will go about adding optima in the next couple days. Help bump that ranking


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> I'm user of the day on *[email protected]* !
> 
> Wow! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know OCN is #3 in the WORLD (and so am I) on this project?
> 
> We could be #1 so easy...


Way to go Tex - Congratulations


----------



## Tex1954

Work units come and go unpredictably... had two batches last 5 weeks....

But cool!

Every little bit helps...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've just passed the Half Billion points milestone and hit number 20 in the UK










Congrats Doc!


----------



## DarkRyder

2013-03-31

passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Job ryder!

Almost 4 times as much credit in one project as my total credit.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Excellent!


----------



## Gungnir

Very nice, Dark!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Congrats Dark!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Congrats, Great Job!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Nice Job Dark


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## Finrond

No 1 for OCN in Fight Malaria!

EDIT: which isn't on the list of projects in the OP.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No 1 for OCN in Fight Malaria!
> 
> EDIT: which isn't on the list of projects in the OP.


Holly Molly! How did that happen?

I will get it fixed!!!


----------



## Tex1954

All fixed Finrond!

Congrats! I'll update the rest of the projects later..


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Grate Job Dude


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Doc!


Cheers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-03-31
> 
> passed 1 billion in DistrRTgen


Congrats dude - you da man


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Holly Molly! How did that happen?
> 
> I will get it fixed!!!


Honorable Mention to Techcrazy, as he is the one I passed.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Honorable Mention to Techcrazy, as he is the one I passed.


LOL!

Everybody here deserves honorable mention IMHO.


----------



## Biorganic

Will break 250 mil in DiRT as soon as BOINCstats updates. Now off to find another project


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Will break 250 mil in DiRT as soon as BOINCstats updates. Now off to find another project


Congrats Bio, i just hit 250 million in dirt as well!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No 1 for OCN in Fight Malaria!
> 
> EDIT: which isn't on the list of projects in the OP.


Congrats Finrond!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats Bio, i just hit 250 million in dirt as well!


And congrats to Bio and nova too!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Will break 250 mil in DiRT as soon as BOINCstats updates. Now off to find another project
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Bio, i just hit 250 million in dirt as well!
Click to expand...

Congratz Nova!






























Hard to resist the crazy ppd in DiRT with these GCN cards.

Thanks Eus!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No 1 for OCN in Fight Malaria!
> 
> EDIT: which isn't on the list of projects in the OP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Will break 250 mil in DiRT as soon as BOINCstats updates. Now off to find another project


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congrats Bio, i just hit 250 million in dirt as well!


Congrats to Finrond, Bio and nova for their achievements














:


----------



## Gungnir

Congrats Finrond, Bio, and nova!

I passed 15m DiRT and 20m combined last night. Also, I'm now in the top 100 on OCN (currently 98th)


----------



## Biorganic

Nice Job Gungnir and Finrond! Don't work tooo hard


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> No 1 for OCN in Fight Malaria!
> 
> EDIT: which isn't on the list of projects in the OP.


Congrats finrond on the number 1 spot, not sure how I missed that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Congrats Finrond, Bio, and nova!
> 
> I passed 15m DiRT and 20m combined last night. Also, I'm now in the top 100 on OCN (currently 98th)


Way to go Gungnir, keep up the good work!








I remember making the top 100 it seemed like it took forever for me to get there.


----------



## Starbomba

Congrats Bio, Finrond and nova! Awesome results!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I passed 15m DiRT and 20m combined last night. Also, I'm now in the top 100 on OCN (currently 98th)


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Do work hard


Fixed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I remember making the top 100 it seemed like it took forever for me to get there.


Top 100 took me a bit under a year to get


----------



## eus105454

Rolled past 50M on MilkyWay today.







Get me in there Tex!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Rolled past 50M on MilkyWay today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get me in there Tex!


Grats Eus! That's a lot of crunching


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Congrats Finrond, Bio, and nova!
> 
> I passed 15m DiRT and 20m combined last night. Also, I'm now in the top 100 on OCN (currently 98th)


Congrats Gungnir - set your sights on the top 50 next









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Rolled past 50M on MilkyWay today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get me in there Tex!


Congrats eus - you get to buy the beers


----------



## GingerJohn

The team just passed 17 billion points, well done guys!









Time to update the BOINC forum front page again staff types.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The team just passed 17 billion points, well done guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to update the BOINC forum front page again staff types.


You tell them John.

To work with you editors


Lol congrats guys. I see 18 billion coming in quick with the Pentathlon soon.


----------



## Biorganic

LOL, Ya! Ya! Whoo-Chhhh! Ya!


----------



## gamer11200

Just 8 billion more until we hit 25 billion. Looks like we'll be hitting it in October based on BOINCstats prediction. I'm hopeful that we can do it by mid-September.


----------



## Tex1954

I'll get things updated today or tonight...


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats eus105454!

Yur in there!










PS: Sorry late...


----------



## Tex1954

All projects updated best I can do...

Some projects may or may not start-up again... may have to retire them next time.

Other projects are running, but nobody is doing anything on them..

Oh well! We doing good!


----------



## gamer11200

I like how there are so many unique people as the top person on individual projects. Just shows you that with BOINC, you could easily make a name for yourself by taking on a lesser crunched project


----------



## Angrybutcher

[edit] Crap, wrong thread


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> [edit] Crap, wrong thread


herp derp?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> [edit] Crap, wrong thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herp derp?
Click to expand...

That's not very nice Mr. Finrond. I think you owe Mr. Butcher an apology. Now what do you have to say for yourself young man?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> That's not very nice Mr. Finrond. I think you owe Mr. Butcher an apology. Now what do you have to say for yourself young man?










<---- I believe is the correct response.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> That's not very nice Mr. Finrond. I think you owe Mr. Butcher an apology. Now what do you have to say for yourself young man?


Its ok, I massively Herped on his dream rig thread, missed a plain as day link in one of his posts and subsequently asked for it while also quoting the link. DERP


----------



## Angrybutcher




----------



## GingerJohn

Just broken top 1000 in the world.









Due to pass 200M tomorrow.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just broken top 1000 in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to pass 200M tomorrow.


Congratulations GingerJohn!


----------



## mm67

Cöngrats, I'm trying to make billion before Pentathlon messes up my normal projects but Poem is letting me down again


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Congratulations GingerJohn!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Cöngrats, I'm trying to make billion before Pentathlon messes up my normal projects but Poem is letting me down again


Good luck!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just broken top 1000 in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to pass 200M tomorrow.


Congratulations GingerJohn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Cöngrats, I'm trying to make billion before Pentathlon messes up my normal projects but Poem is letting me down again


Poem isn't being very nice to me either- I'm trying to hit 100 Million with it but stuck at 99.6


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Poem isn't being very nice to me either- I'm trying to hit 100 Million with it but stuck at 99.6


I'm also not too far from 500M on Poem but I guess that will have to wait for Pentathlon to finish


----------



## GingerJohn

200M


----------



## Wheezo

Awesome work GingerJohn. Congrats!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I'm also not too far from 500M on Poem but I guess that will have to wait for Pentathlon to finish


And Poem seems to be running again


----------



## slapstick01

Just about every week or 2 I see a post that says "poem is running again".









Since it stopped putting out tasks a couple of months ago, Its been hit and miss for me.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Just about every week or 2 I see a post that says "poem is running again".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it stopped putting out tasks a couple of months ago, Its been hit and miss for me.


Using Project Updater is pretty much the only way to get tasks now, I did manage to pull over 800 tasks already


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Using Project Updater is pretty much the only way to get tasks now, I did manage to pull over 800 tasks already


800 tasks?









I use the Project Updater and I used to get a steady 200 but recently, I'm lucky if I get 10


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 800 tasks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Project Updater and I used to get a steady 200 but recently, I'm lucky if I get 10


That's for 10 cards







I'm in a hurry to get 1 billion before Pentathlon so I set pretty much all resources to Poem for a while. I'll reach my goal tomorrow if Poem keeps working a little bit longer. I do have a nice set of WU's now also :


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Ahhhhh - 10 cards









I've only had about 20 Poem work units all day - I hope they get that new server soon








Just noticed that I've hit 500 Million in DistrRTgen though


----------



## Finrond

Grats MM67 on one billion points!


----------



## GingerJohn

Well done mm67! You made it before the pentathlon too.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Grats MM67 on one billion points!


Thanks


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#35

35th in the world!


----------



## tjr2121

Congrats mm67 and DarkRyder.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Grats MM67 on one billion points!












Outstanding job MM67!!!







Welcome to Club Billionaire!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats mm67 - Another Billionaires Club member







I'll be joining you about 2 months after the Pentathlon. . . . . I hope








Congrats DarkRyder - Climbing higher


----------



## tjr2121

I'm trying to hit 100 million before the pentathlon, don't think it's gonna happen tho....


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Grats MM67 on one billion points!


*Congrats* to the new Billionaire MM67, but there is no rest for the wicked so, Keeeep Crunching


----------



## Gungnir

Congrats to MM67 on one billion points!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#35
> 
> 35th in the world!


34th now







.


----------



## gamer11200

Congrats mm67, you are OCN's 5th BOINC Billionaire!


----------



## nova4005

Way to go mm67! That is an awesome achievement!!


----------



## R.D.BID

Amazing work mm67! Keep smashin those WU's.


----------



## nova4005

Got 2 million on primaboinca!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Got 2 million on primaboinca!


Grats!


----------



## deegon

100 Million in GPUGRID 30-04-2013


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 100 Million in GPUGRID 30-04-2013


Congrats deegon!!


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats MM67 and Deegon!

Yur both in there!










PS: In Murfreesboro,TN and headed back to Laredo, TX tonight via Bryant, AR to get cracked windshield fixed... LOL!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 100 Million in GPUGRID 30-04-2013


Congrats deegon!


----------



## eus105454

1 billion in DiRT!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 1 billion in DiRT!


Congrats eus






















I'm nearly at 100 Million in Poem - 99.98% done. Will make it after the Pentathlon


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 1 billion in DiRT!


Way to go eus, that is some awesome crunching!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 1 billion in DiRT!


Congrats! and Welcome to the fold


----------



## tjr2121

100 million combined!!!!!!

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## mm67

Congrats, it looks like I just made 1 million in Einstein


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> 100 million combined!!!!!!
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Congrats tjr2121!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, it looks like I just made 1 million in Einstein


And congrats to you too mm67!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to tjr2121 and mm67 - keep on Rockin guys


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> 100 million combined!!!!!!
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, it looks like I just made 1 million in Einstein


Congrats, Congrats


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, it looks like I just made 1 million in Einstein


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> 100 million combined!!!!!!
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 1 billion in DiRT!


Congrats to all of you from this EVIL SLOW BAD WiFi connection in Laredo,TX!!!

Yur all in there!


----------



## TechCrazy

Just got 47th position on ocn team, woot.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Just got 47th position on ocn team, woot.


great job tech!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

The team will break 18B points today


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The team will break 18B points today


----------



## deegon

1 Million in Constellation 03-05-2013


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 1 Million in Constellation 03-05-2013


Congrats deegon


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

1.5 million in Einstein. . . . and 164 tasks still pending








100 million in POEM tomorrow. . . . finally


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 1.5 million in Einstein. . . . and 164 tasks still pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 million in POEM tomorrow. . . . finally


Grats Doc, I can't wait til my first 50mil in poem. only 7 mill away! huzzah!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 1 Million in Constellation 03-05-2013


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 1.5 million in Einstein. . . . and 164 tasks still pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 million in POEM tomorrow. . . . finally


Congrats to you both!! Great job!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> 1.5 million in Einstein. . . . and 164 tasks still pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 million in POEM tomorrow. . . . finally


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 1 Million in Constellation 03-05-2013


Better late than never! Congrats!

Yur both in there!










[Sent Via Pizz Poor WiFi, Benton,AR using Tappy Fingers]

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Broke 50M in DiRT today


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 50M in DiRT today


Congrats!

I've recently passed 25m DiRT and 31m combined, and I got into the top 75 (74 ATM)


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 50M in DiRT today


Good job Butcher!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I've recently passed 25m DiRT and 31m combined, and I got into the top 75 (74 ATM)


And congrats to you too Gungnir!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 50M in DiRT today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I've recently passed 25m DiRT and 31m combined, and I got into the top 75 (74 ATM)


Congratulations to both of you - Happy crunching


----------



## Tex1954

Dang, stupid Wifi is soooo slow and drops out constantly here... can't get anything done...










Sorry, I keep trying...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i broke 500mil points total bout time.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke 500mil points total bout time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 50M in DiRT today


Congrats to both of you!

Yur in there!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> Yur in there!


GJ guys!
thanks tex.


----------



## BritishBob

About a year later I finally get my dedicated rig up and running. 5970 now running DiRT 13 hours a day. Success.


----------



## tjr2121

Just passed 50 million in Moo! Wrapper.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 50 million in Moo! Wrapper.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


Moorific!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i broke 500mil points total bout time.


Congrats Bal3Wolf!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just passed 50 million in Moo! Wrapper.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2526043/projectList


And congrats to you too tjr!


----------



## DarkRyder

29th in the world baby!!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#29


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 29th in the world baby!!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#29


Congrats dude! . . . it's times like this that I think of cranken it back up







(I'm Drunk







)


----------



## mm67

Just noticed that team made it to 1 billion on Collatz week ago


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just noticed that team made it to 1 billion on Collatz week ago


Great for us!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Great for us!!!


nice


----------



## eus105454

Finally hit my first million on Rosetta today. Get me in 'der Tex!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Finally hit my first million on Rosetta today. Get me in 'der Tex!


congrats!


----------



## TechCrazy

Im going to hit 100 mil total pts with the next update


----------



## mm67

Congrats, I think will need two more updates to hit 50 millions on Collatz


----------



## TechCrazy

Nice I should pick one project and try for a target, currently Im just trying for overall team rank hence running dirt like a mad man.


----------



## freelian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Im going to hit 100 mil total pts with the next update


Congratulations!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Nice I should pick one project and try for a target, currently Im just trying for overall team rank hence running dirt like a mad man.


I say, do what ever gets ya goen








and congrats


----------



## Finrond

Hit the top 1000 overall in BOINC today!


----------



## Finrond

Also, Just hit #1 in the US for fight malaraia @ Home! woop woop (#9 overall)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice good work.


----------



## TechCrazy

If you have posted a achievement in the past 2 weeks and dont see it on the first post let me know so I can update it when I get home tonight.


----------



## mm67

Couple hours away from making global top 500 and #1 of team on Collatz


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Im going to hit 100 mil total pts with the next update


Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Also, Just hit #1 in the US for fight malaraia @ Home! woop woop (#9 overall)


And congrats to you too Finrond!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Couple hours away from making global top 500 and #1 of team on Collatz


And more congrats to you too mm67!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Couple hours away from making global top 500 and #1 of team on Collatz


gj man!


----------



## TechCrazy

Some updates to get your guys fermilliar with

Team achievement:
06/24/13 - OCN BOINC TEAM Passes 1-Billion Points in Collatz Conjecture

Project Leader:
Collatz Conjecture - mm67
[email protected] - Finrond

Milestones:
TechCrazy- Over 100 Mil total points - 07/02/13
eus105454- Over 1 Mil total points in [email protected] - 06/26/13
tjr2121- Over 50 Mil points in Moo! Wrapper - 06/19/13


----------



## Finrond

So I had some computer / client issues yesterday and I lost my #1 USA spot in [email protected] BUT!!! No worries, I'll will have re-taken the top spot by this afternoon/evening


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> So I had some computer / client issues yesterday and I lost my #1 USA spot in [email protected] BUT!!! No worries, I'll will have re-taken the top spot by this afternoon/evening


You're really kicking ass and taking names in that project. Great job


----------



## mm67

Interesting to see if we make it to 12th before daily update, I'll fire up all 7950's for a while since 11th also seems to be pretty close.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Interesting to see if we make it to 12th before daily update, I'll fire up all 7950's for a while since 11th also seems to be pretty close.


About 1.2 million credits away from 12th place and about 60.5 million away from 11th place. We should be in 11th place by Wednesday.


----------



## TechCrazy

As long as dirt behaves ill push out as much as possible. But working on collatz and malaria atm.


----------



## TechCrazy

*OCN IS NOW RANKED 12 IN WORLD*

On other news Ive been cleaning up the thread, what you think?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> *OCN IS NOW RANKED 12 IN WORLD*
> 
> On other news Ive been cleaning up the thread, what you think?












I like the changes


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> *OCN IS NOW RANKED 12 IN WORLD*
> 
> On other news Ive been cleaning up the thread, what you think?


The cleaned up thread is looking really sharp! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Wheezo

Jott me down for my 50 million milestone for DIRT on 07/08/2013

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/18831

Getting close to 100 million boinc combined too

TY


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> The cleaned up thread is looking really sharp! Excellent work!!!


I Agree! Guess it was getting a little cluttered with old stuff...

Way To Go TechCrazy and Gamer11200!!!!


----------



## deegon

1.5 *Billion* credits


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 1.5 *Billion* credits


Nice Deegon!


----------



## DarkRyder

according to boincstats we have moved up to 11th in the world today since the last update!! go OCN!!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/0/0#11


----------



## BritishBob




----------



## Angrybutcher

should be #10 by the end of the year too


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be #10 by the end of the year too


it has been well worth it to see us get to the top ten. i remember when we were in the couple hundreds when i first started. The team has grown nicely too.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be #10 by the end of the year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has been well worth it to see us get to the top ten. i remember when we were in the couple hundreds when i first started. The team has grown nicely too.
Click to expand...

11th Place!









Triple digit ranking in almost every project. Those were the dark days of the OCN BOINC Team.

10th place and 25 billion credits, that will make for a celebration like none other!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well im 150,000 away from my first real milestone of 10 Milllion, should be done later today while i leave my main rig running a few extra tasks


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 11th Place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple digit ranking in almost every project. Those were the dark days of the OCN BOINC Team.
> 
> 10th place and 25 billion credits, that will make for a celebration like none other!


its still the Dark days of ocn.... more like DarkRyder Days!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Finally !!!!! 10.2 Million WooooooooHOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Finally !!!!! 10.2 Million WooooooooHOOOOOOOOO !!!!


gj man.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Finally !!!!! 10.2 Million WooooooooHOOOOOOOOO !!!!


congrats dude, keep cranking that new card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its still the Dark days of ocn.... more like DarkRyder Days!


reminds me of this song:


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Finally !!!!! 10.2 Million WooooooooHOOOOOOOOO !!!!


Congratulations - party!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

its my birthday today!! i know its not boinc team worthy, but i just felt like posting it here..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its my birthday today!! i know its not boinc team worthy, but i just felt like posting it here..


Happy bday Boinc Master


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Happy bday Boinc Master


ty master wolf..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its my birthday today!! i know its not boinc team worthy, but i just felt like posting it here..


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Happy Birthday DarkRyder have a good one !!!

Party time


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Happy Birthday DarkRyder have a good one !!!
> 
> Party time


thanks man








party tomorrow.


----------



## DarkRyder

Vortac came in and took mm67's #1 spot in collatz.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/list/0/0/1040/0

-edit: updated stats


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its my birthday today!! i know its not boinc team worthy, but i just felt like posting it here..


Happy Birthday DarkRyder!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its my birthday today!! i know its not boinc team worthy, but i just felt like posting it here..


Happy B-Day Dude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> party tomorrow.


Where is the party?


----------



## BritishBob

I just realised that Dark in No 1 for uptime on what pulse for uptime. By a scary amount as well...









Also happy birthday.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I just realised that Dark in No 1 for uptime on what pulse for uptime. By a scary amount as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also happy birthday.


thanks man. yeah i have a few systems on whatpulse.


----------



## Anthony20022

Looks like I'm on the Big Dawgs list for the first time! (on a really small project, but still







)


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Looks like I'm on the Big Dawgs list for the first time! (on a really small project, but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Congrats man - I just noticed that I'm on there too


----------



## DarkRyder

7/12 i passed 3million in climateprediction.


----------



## DarkRyder

7/18 100mill in primegrid.


----------



## mm67

Made 500 million on Poem, next goal is 500 million on Dirt


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 500 million on Poem, next goal is 500 million on Dirt


gj man!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 500 million on Poem, next goal is 500 million on Dirt


Congrats on half a Billion credits


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 500 million on Poem, next goal is 500 million on Dirt


GJ and 500m in dirt wont take long.

BTW thread has been updated


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 7/18 100mill in primegrid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made 500 million on Poem, next goal is 500 million on Dirt


Excellent job both of you!!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

The team broke 20B points today


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The team broke 20B points today


GO Team!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The team broke 20B points today


----------



## deegon

100 Million in POEM 29-07-13


----------



## DarkRyder

moved up to 28th in the world over the weekend.








http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#28


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The team broke 20B points today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 100 Million in POEM 29-07-13


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> moved up to 28th in the world over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#28










*CRUNCH'TASTIC!!!*


----------



## BritishBob

Look at all those numbers. About to pass 25m in total. My poor 5970 can only run for 4 hours a day.


----------



## mm67

Passed 100 million in Collatz, also seem to be on front page of Boincstats


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed 100 million in Collatz, also seem to be on front page of Boincstats


Congrats and happy birthday(?)


----------



## Starbomba

Congratz to all t3h master crunchers









I passed 200m total points yesterday


----------



## TechCrazy

*ADDED*

*Starbomba- Over 200 Mil total points* - 08/02/13

*mm67- Over 100 Mil total points in Collatz Conjecture* - 08/01/13

*BritishBob- Over 25 Mil total points* - 08/01/13

*deegon- Over 100 Mil total points in Poem* - 07/29/13


----------



## mm67

Made it back to top of Collatz again, should show after next Boincstats update


----------



## deegon

100 Million in [email protected] 01-08-2013


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 100 Million in [email protected] 01-08-2013


Congrats!


----------



## Wheezo

100 million BOINC combined [Aug 6th, 2013]

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 100 million BOINC combined [Aug 6th, 2013]
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


Congrats


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks mang


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 100 million BOINC combined [Aug 6th, 2013]
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


congrats man! gj


----------



## slapstick01

It was a couple of days ago but I made it to over 100 million for PrimeGrid.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> It was a couple of days ago but I made it to over 100 million for PrimeGrid.


gj man!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 100 million BOINC combined [Aug 6th, 2013]
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


Congrats Wheezo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> It was a couple of days ago but I made it to over 100 million for PrimeGrid.


And congrats to you too Slapstick!


----------



## DarkRyder

3billion credits combined as of 8/11/13


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3billion credits combined as of 8/11/13


Way to go Ryder! Nice work.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3billion credits combined as of 8/11/13


Awesome work Dark!!!


----------



## slapstick01

3 billion.....DAMN!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3billion credits combined as of 8/11/13


Nice!. . . . . .


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks guys


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3billion credits combined as of 8/11/13















































CONGRATS!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


thanks man


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


My eyes!


----------



## DarkRyder

27th in boinc combined.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#27


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 27th in boinc combined.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#27


Way to go Dark, you are running up the charts!









I don't get to check in here as much anymore but when I do everyone is making great progress. I am hoping to be back in full swing by September after my first 90 day evalutation at my new job and cooler weather.

Congrats again on the 27th spot.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 27th in boinc combined.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#27


----------



## DarkRyder

26th now









http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#26


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 26th now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0#26












Take no prisoners!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Bit of a random one, but we have come a long way in (almost) a year:



That's a tasty 12 billion credits in a little shy of 12 months. I miss when DiRT gave out the mega points at the start of the year though.


----------



## Wheezo

10 million [email protected] [Aug 23rd, 2013]
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/58/user/detail/41724/overview


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 10 million [email protected] [Aug 23rd, 2013]
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/58/user/detail/41724/overview


gj man


----------



## Tex1954

NICE! All of you!


----------



## DarkRyder

my server is about to cross the 1billion point mark. its crazy that 1 of my hosts has accumulated that many points.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/host/detail/104509862


----------



## BritishBob




----------



## goodtobeking

Hell yeah Dark way to keep rocking the boat!! I have cut back but will be in this next months BGB. I hope it doesnt get too hot with my system missing one of its radiators lol


----------



## Finrond

100 Million in POEM 8/30


----------



## GingerJohn

250 million overall









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 100 Million in POEM 8/30


Nice one


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 100 Million in POEM 8/30


Congrats on the 100 million!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 250 million overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one


Way to go on the 250 million!









I hit 10 million on primegrid today.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I hit 10 million on primegrid today.


Congrats!


----------



## Finrond

Thanks guys! It's been a long road... hopefully 250 million next!

ALSO top 800 overall today woot!


----------



## Wheezo

I miss the OP, when will we get it back


----------



## TechCrazy

Well apparently it went bye bye. We are looking into it.


----------



## Wheezo

Aww man, it was so unique looking. Hope we can get it back soon...


----------



## TechCrazy

Hows it now?


----------



## Wheezo

Perfect!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Well apparently it went bye bye. We are looking into it.


just admit that you broke it


----------



## Tex1954

Happy Birthday to me,

It's 9-11 you see!










I'll BOINC forever,

Happy Birthday to me!










LOL!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me,
> 
> It's 9-11 you see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll BOINC forever,
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


This makes you what? 2013? 2014?


----------



## Gungnir

Happy birthday, Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

I was born in (drum roll please)









1954!


----------



## Finrond

Happy Birthday Tex!

My dad was born in 1954 (way to make you feel old eh?)


----------



## LarsL

Happy Birthday Tex


----------



## Tex1954

TY!

I might celebrate by buying a subway sandwich or something... and a chocolate cupcake... maybe...

LOL!


----------



## BritishBob

*Posts Tex a cup cake...

Sorry had to put it in an envelope, hope it isn't too flat when it gets there...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> TY!
> 
> I might celebrate by buying a subway sandwich or something... and a chocolate cupcake... maybe...
> 
> LOL!


Happy bday old man







but hey i know you and you act 21 so thats the age you are


----------



## GingerJohn

Happy birthday Tex!

Remember, you are only as old as the woman you feel...


----------



## nova4005

Happy Birthday Tex!!


----------



## deegon

Happy B-Day Tex


----------



## tjr2121

Happy Birthday Tex!! How many times will this be your 30th birthday????


----------



## Tex1954

TY All!

Another year gone buy bye BUY BYE Bi.... how time flies!










:fixed for ya tex








:fixed it back!








:fixed it again








:fixed it again, I'm half computer so I guess I'm Bi-Something :









(FYI I spent TONS of money in the last year for a 15 system farm I am working on... LOL)


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## TechCrazy

Just a few updates to the OP. Do have to mention one thing though, whats up with Tex and Darkryder taking over all the Big Dawgs position? I replaced at least 3 projects with either one of them.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Just a few updates to the OP. Do have to mention one thing though, whats up with Tex and Darkryder taking over all the Big Dawgs position? I replaced at least 3 projects with either one of them.


Because I am home now and can run my systems... 1/3 of them anyways...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Because I am home now and can run my systems... 1/3 of them anyways...
> 
> LOL!


just trying to spead our cores out.







dont want everyone to have too much fun.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 25Mil Einstein today...


----------



## Wheezo

Grats Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

I like that Einstein picture!

LOL!


----------



## GingerJohn

Ah man, that's one sexy graph in the OP...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Ah man, that's one sexy graph in the OP...


I agree! Very nice!


----------



## Wheezo

25 Million [email protected] - Sept 27th,2013.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/58/user/detail/41724


----------



## Angrybutcher

5M in Collatz


----------



## LarsL

I just 25 mil in DiRT and 1 mil in Asteroids


----------



## tictoc

Congrats









I am currently pushing for 1 million in Asteroids. Right now I am at 666,000.









Hope to join the cpu project millioniares club in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1-Mil Yoyo today!


----------



## Tex1954

Over 100-Mil Milkyway today...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 100-Mil Milkyway today...


gj tex!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 100-Mil Milkyway today...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1-Mil Yoyo today!


Grats on your milestones, Tex. That is some great crunching


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1-Mil Yoyo today!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 100-Mil Milkyway today...


Nice job Tex! It's hard to come by those kind of point totals in YoYo and Milky...


----------



## Tex1954

Taken long enough...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Taken long enough...


but, we had faith in you!


----------



## DarkRyder

2013-10-08

2billion in DistrRTgen
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/15971


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2013-10-08
> 
> 2billion in DistrRTgen
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/80/user/detail/15971


Congrats!

Yur in there!


----------



## deegon

FreeHAL is now a retired project


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> FreeHAL is now a retired project


Thanks! Got it!


----------



## Biorganic

I believe Donate is also retired...

Also, do do I get one for 250 mil in DiRT, or is that only for 500 mil?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I believe Donate is also retired...
> 
> Also, do do I get one for 250 mil in DiRT, or is that only for 500 mil?


yeah donate has been down for a while now, but for some reason their website is still up.... no idea why.


----------



## TechCrazy

According to BOINCstats donate is now a retired project.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> According to BOINCstats donate is now a retired project.


according to donate on july 12th they stopped [email protected] with promises to come back but they never did, but they never really were there when the project was up anyways..
http://donateathome.org/forum_thread.php?id=221&nowrap=true#1438


----------



## nova4005

25 million on collatz!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 25 million on collatz!


Congrads and added.


----------



## tictoc

1 Million points in Asteroids!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 1 Million points in Asteroids!!


gj man!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 1 Million points in Asteroids!!


Congrats on the 1 million in Asteroids!









500 million combined today!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats to Tictoc and Nova!!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 1 Million points in Asteroids!!


Congrats Tictoc









I just hit 2 mil in Asteroids trying to catch Magic for the number 1 spot.

Way to go Nova on the 25 mil in Collatz and the 500 mil overall.


----------



## deegon

1million credits in theSkyNetPOGS 25-10-13


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats to Tictoc and Nova!!!


Thanks Biorganic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Tictoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit 2 mil in Asteroids trying to catch Magic for the number 1 spot.
> 
> Way to go Nova on the 25 mil in Collatz and the 500 mil overall.


Thanks LarsL, and way to go on hitting 2 million in Asteroids!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 1million credits in theSkyNetPOGS 25-10-13


Congrats on the 1 millions in SkyNetPOGS!

I have 50 million in collatz today.


----------



## nova4005

Made it into the top 100 in the US today.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Made it into the top 100 in the US today.


That's Awesome NOVA


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Made it into the top 100 in the US today.


Nice work!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> That's Awesome NOVA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks LarsL and GingerJohn!


----------



## Angrybutcher

10M in Collatz


----------



## Wheezo

5M in Collatz


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 10M in Collatz


Way to go Angrybutcher on the 10M in Collatz!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 5M in Collatz


Congrats on the 5M in Collatz Wheezo!


----------



## nova4005

100 million on collatz today


----------



## tictoc

Congrats nova


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 100 million on collatz today


Wow the BGB put you over 100 mil mark good job keep it cranking but watch out for your power bill or do your computers help heat your house this time of the year like mine are doing.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats nova


Thanks tictoc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Wow the BGB put you over 100 mil mark good job keep it cranking but watch out for your power bill or do your computers help heat your house this time of the year like mine are doing.


Thanks Larsl, Yes I have been using my computers to heat my upstairs and downstairs.







This cooler weather is great for Boinc and folding.


----------



## GingerJohn

I know it's not an official milestone, but I just passed 300M.

Sure seems a long way to that 500M mark.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know it's not an official milestone, but I just passed 300M.
> 
> Sure seems a long way to that 500M mark.


Congrats on the 300 million GingerJohn!









You are right It is a long way to the 500M spot, and then from 500M to 1B is also a long way.


----------



## Biorganic

Congratz Ginger! I defintely agree, it feels like I have been working towards 500m for forever.

I also finally hit one million points in Docking!!!! Yay!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know it's not an official milestone, but I just passed 300M.
> 
> Sure seems a long way to that 500M mark.


Added


----------



## PR-Imagery

Neat, a show off thread. Congratz all.

Well,

#1 in home country (Bermuda)

#1 in home country in project; Asteroids, Collatz, DistrRTgen, GPUGRID, Moo! Wrapper, POEM, Primaboinca, SIMAP and Yoyo

Over 25million combined

Over 25million DiRT

Over 5million Collatz,

Admittedly, its not very hard when there's only a handful of local crunchers to begin with and only a fraction that are active.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Neat, a show off thread. Congratz all.
> 
> Well,
> 
> #1 in home country (Bermuda)
> #1 in home country in project; Asteroids, Collatz, DistrRTgen, GPUGRID, Moo! Wrapper, POEM, Primaboinca, SIMAP and Yoyo
> Over 25million combined
> Over 25million DiRT
> Over 5million Collatz,
> 
> Admittedly, its not very hard when there's only a handful of local crunchers to begin with and only a fraction that are active.


i'm 5th in the US....


----------



## PR-Imagery

See, thats impressive


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Neat, a show off thread. Congratz all.
> 
> Well,
> 
> #1 in home country (Bermuda)
> #1 in home country in project; Asteroids, Collatz, DistrRTgen, GPUGRID, Moo! Wrapper, POEM, Primaboinca, SIMAP and Yoyo
> Over 25million combined
> Over 25million DiRT
> Over 5million Collatz,
> 
> Admittedly, its not very hard when there's only a handful of local crunchers to begin with and only a fraction that are active.


You should see me in El Salvador, where i'm the only GPU cruncher. The second place has only 3m pts, and all the active crunchers are CPU cruchers that run mostly SETI.

#1 in home country since 08/18/11 (roughly when i got my ole GTS 450's)
#1 in home country in projects: Asteroids, Collatz, DiRT, Malaria, NFS, PrimeGrid, QMC, Rioja, SIMAP,VGTU, WUProp, Yoyo and FreeHal.
Over 225m combined
Over 200m DiRT
Over 10m PrimeGrid
Over 2m Collatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> See, thats impressive


Indeed it is


----------



## Wheezo

3 weeks and not a SINGLE milestone?









Put me down for 10million in Collatz as of Dec 10th, 2013.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Wheezo on the 10mil.









I just hit 50mil in Collatz


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats LarsL and Wheezo!!!

Yur in there!


----------



## mm67

Just passed 500 million on Collatz


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just passed 500 million on Collatz


Grats mm67, show 'em how it's done here at overclock.net!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just passed 500 million on Collatz


Congrats mm67!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just passed 500 million on Collatz


Congrats dude, she's a big milestone


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just passed 500 million on Collatz


Congrats


----------



## Starbomba

250m combined on the 22nd


----------



## scubadiver59

Ooorah!


----------



## scubadiver59

50m combined!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 50m combined!


Congrats Scuba on the quick 50 mil


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 50m combined!


Congrats scuba, and thanks for jumping into BOINC to help us in our race to the top 10.


----------



## slapstick01

I am over 210mil for PrimeGrid and will take 1st place within the next 2 months......Hopefully!

It has only taken me a year to shoot for first in PrimeGrid!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I am over 210mil for PrimeGrid and will take 1st place within the next 2 months......Hopefully!
> 
> It has only taken me a year to shoot for first in PrimeGrid!


Congrats keep up the good work


----------



## GingerJohn

I'll just leave this here:



Well done team, great effort!

Incidentally, we managed 13,018,140,590 points in 2013.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done team, great effort!


Looks like a matter of a few days till 10th! Woot!!!


----------



## mm67

I'd say closer to two weeks if our PPD drops back to pre BGB level. Personally I'll be going to first page of global list after half a million points. Finally in top 100


----------



## dougb62

Gratz!!!


----------



## mm67

Thanks, now officially in top 100


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Thanks, now officially in top 100


gj man


----------



## LarsL

Congrats MM67 on the top 100









I just hit 5mil on [email protected]


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats MM67 on the top 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit 5mil on [email protected]


Thanks, you also seem to have just joined global top 100 on Asteroids


----------



## scubadiver59

100m combined...39th on the team


----------



## mm67

Congrats, you are coming up fast


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 100m combined...39th on the team


Congrats scuba you just passed me I'm stuck at 40 on the team.


----------



## nova4005

250M on Collatz today!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 250M on Collatz today!


Congrats, at this pace team will soon be in top 10 of Collatz


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Nova







\

Keep up the crunching the team is so close to #10 in the world only 68 mil to go.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, at this pace team will soon be in top 10 of Collatz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Keep up the crunching the team is so close to #10 in the world only 68 mil to go.


Thanks mm67 and LarsL, Last night I finally got my secondary boinc machine back up and crunching with a 7970 and 6970, so my points should go up some. I am still not sure what caused the os to become corrupted but its fixed now.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks mm67 and LarsL, Last night I finally got my secondary boinc machine back up and crunching with a 7970 and 6970, so my points should go up some. I am still not sure what caused the os to become corrupted but its fixed now.


While your at it would you come over and get mine back up and running? Poor 7950/7850 are starving for some collatz.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> While your at it would you come over and get mine back up and running? Poor 7950/7850 are starving for some collatz.


What's going on with it, those are some nice crunching cards to let go hungry?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> What's going on with it, those are some nice crunching cards to let go hungry?


Main reason...Lazy lol. Second reason...thought about doing a mini server but thats still on the back burners. Third... umm Working on selling off random parts. I have enough parts to start a third computer but I must deny my inner boinc monster.


----------



## LarsL

6 Mil and #1 for the team in Astroids @ home.


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the 6 million.


----------



## nova4005

Way to go on the 6M and the #1 spot LarsL!


----------



## TechCrazy

OH NO HE DIDNT


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the 6 million.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Way to go on the 6M and the #1 spot LarsL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> OH NO HE DIDNT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Congratulations!!


Thanks Guys


----------



## DarkRyder

we made it to 10th!!!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/0/0#10


----------



## AlphaC

Just barely though









It's because Planet 3D Now's RAC is about half ours


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 6 Mil and #1 for the team in Astroids @ home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Thanks Guys


Congrats


----------



## Kaneda13

Just hit 5M on primegrid, and should hit 10M total tomorrow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

No 1 in UK, No 1 in team for CONVECTOR - over half a million points total. Gotta run CPU projects to save on the electricity bill


----------



## Kaneda13

10M total points


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> 10M total points


gj man


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> 10M total points


Congratulations!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> 10M total points


Congrats


----------



## slapstick01

I finally did it! With 241 mil, I have taken the top spot in PrimeGrid.


----------



## Kaneda13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I finally did it! With 241 mil, I have taken the top spot in PrimeGrid.


AWESOME! Gratz man.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I finally did it! With 241 mil, I have taken the top spot in PrimeGrid.


Way to go It is fun being on top but always hard to stay there. Good luck in your fight to be Top Dog of PrimeGrid


----------



## dougb62

Great job!!











Crushing the competition


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I finally did it! With 241 mil, I have taken the top spot in PrimeGrid.


gj man!!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Magic8192 for taking back your top spot in [email protected]


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Magic8192 for taking back your top spot in [email protected]


Thanjks


----------



## mm67

Made my second billion and team number 2


----------



## magic8192

Very Impressive...... Congrats


----------



## goodtobeking

Hit 100million the other day


----------



## deegon

Congrates to magic8192, goodtobeking and mm67

To 2 Billion and meany more


----------



## Kaneda13

woohoo, just got 10M in Primegrid.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> woohoo, just got 10M in Primegrid.


gj man


----------



## scubadiver59

201,692,965.28 combined...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Made my second billion and team number 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hit 100million the other day


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneda13*
> 
> woohoo, just got 10M in Primegrid.


Grats to all!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/host/list/0/0#13

my server is 13th in the world for hosts stats. so for a single machine its made the 13th most points of any host.
13 out of 12,946,312


----------



## deegon

2 Billion credits








finally made it


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the 2 billion!!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Grats to all!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 2 Billion credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally made it


Hes back in business!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 201,692,965.28 combined...


Thread is up to date finally and keep on posting your achievements.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats wow 2 Billion


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 2 Billion credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally made it


Congrats









I Finally made it past 1 million in Convector


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Finally made it past 1 million in Convector


bet that took a long time! congrats man


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bet that took a long time! congrats man


Cheers








Yeah, I think it took about 2.5 months


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it took about 2.5 months


not too bad.


----------



## Tex1954

Nice to all!

Man, I wish I had my house in order... soon I hope...

I'm feeling DOWN since my participation has not been what it should be... but soon I hope... Obama care and other expenses had delayed thing... not to mention a floor replacement and broken frozen water pipes... sheesh...

Oh well, soon I hope...


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Nice to all!
> 
> Man, I wish I had my house in order... soon I hope...
> 
> I'm feeling DOWN since my participation has not been what it should be... but soon I hope... Obama care and other expenses had delayed thing... not to mention a floor replacement and broken frozen water pipes... sheesh...
> 
> Oh well, soon I hope...


So does this mean youll be back home and off the road for more than a few days?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> So does this mean youll be back home and off the road for more than a few days?


Actually, it all depends on my next paycheck... we will see.


----------



## AlphaC

1 mil Asteroids

The server was down a few days: it should have been Sunday or something.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 1 mil Asteroids
> 
> The server was down a few days: it should have been Sunday or something.


Congrats on your first Mil in Asteroids









The Team should be moving in to 20th in Asteroids tonight we only need 30k to pass Team Free-DC


----------



## DarkRyder

I have just now passed 4 billion points in boinc combined








http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


----------



## DarkRyder

2/20/2014 i passed 150million in collatz conjecture.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I have just now passed 4 billion points in boinc combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2/20/2014 i passed 150million in collatz conjecture.


Three cheers and beers for our BOINC KING!!


----------



## LarsL

Wow Dark 4 Billion


----------



## LarsL

100 mil


----------



## goodtobeking

Way to go Dark. If we ever meet, I owe you a beer


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Way to go Dark. If we ever meet, I owe you a beer


I dont drink, but i'll take a Mountain Dew


----------



## gamer11200

Congrats DarkRyder!







(that's mountain dew in there!)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Congrats DarkRyder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's mountain dew in there!)



here's where i like to keep my dew!


----------



## LarsL

Now that's how to do the Dew


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Congrats DarkRyder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's mountain dew in there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's where i like to keep my dew!
Click to expand...

Do you have a second one just for Code Red?


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/114/user/list/0/0#14

500million today in MooWrapper!


----------



## DarkRyder

2014-03-14 passed 150million in primegrid.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/114/user/list/0/0#14
> 
> 500million today in MooWrapper!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2014-03-14 passed 150million in primegrid.


Nice work Dark, also congrats on the 4 billion. That is a whole lot of BOINCin'.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work Dark, also congrats on the 4 billion. That is a whole lot of BOINCin'.


well i am Dr. Boincinstein


----------



## Tex1954

*OCN BOINC TEAM #1 In the world Convector Project!*

WOOOHOOOO!

Thanks to the 20 participating members that made it happen!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *OCN BOINC TEAM #1 In the world Convector Project!*
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!
> 
> Thanks to the 20 participating members that made it happen!


Great work everyone!


----------



## Tex1954

BOINCStats Official now....


----------



## scubadiver59

Yes, grats to all that helped w/Convector!









On a more personal note... 300m overall and top 25 (23rd)


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Team on the #1 in Convector









Congrats to Scuba on the 300 mil and top 25 on the team.


----------



## tictoc

Nice work on the 300m Scuba.









Looks like I finally got to 1 million in theSkyNet POGS.


----------



## BritishBob

Convector Project CPU? Been looking for something to run on my CPUs.

After just running it WU are reasonably small.  Also I found the issue with my 5970s. Or rarther the fact windows it's self is unstable. I have no idea why, but I have a feeling it's because I used it for my Ethical Hacking module, so it has all sorts of evil holes/programs on it.

Also gratz on the No1. I think i will help keep us there.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work on the 300m Scuba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I finally got to 1 million in theSkyNet POGS.


Congrats on POGS... yur in there!


----------



## LarsL

I just passed 10 mil in Asteroids


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I just passed 10 mil in Asteroids


Congrats! Yur in there!


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/high_steppers.php
i'm in the list of todays high steppers!


----------



## Wheezo

Put me down for 50 million in Collatz as of May 11th, 2014.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197

Thanks


----------



## spdaimon

I got 25 Million combined as of 5/10/14.
5 Million for Collatz as of 5/10/14


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Put me down for 50 million in Collatz as of May 11th, 2014.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I got 25 Million combined as of 5/10/14.
> 5 Million for Collatz as of 5/10/14


Cograts on the milestone @Wheezo & @spdaimon


----------



## Finrond

75 million Milkyway


----------



## tictoc

Nice work on the 75M.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just past 10 Million in collatz







WOOHOoo Finally + Just over 25 Million overall as well


----------



## TechCrazy

Good job Mechraven!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Good job Mechraven!


That's *Mr* Mechraven to you...









Good job


----------



## CO11WRX

I am almost at 2.4 million total credits (roughly 767,000 for [email protected], 1.339 million for [email protected], and 303,000 for [email protected]). I have only been running Boinc for a few weeks but I think I am making good progress so far. I will be adding another i7 machine (in addition to a GTX750ti and GTX750) which should give me a decent boost in my daily credits!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> I am almost at 2.4 million total credits (roughly 767,000 for [email protected], 1.339 million for [email protected], and 303,000 for [email protected]). I have only been running Boinc for a few weeks but I think I am making good progress so far. I will be adding another i7 machine (in addition to a GTX750ti and GTX750) which should give me a decent boost in my daily credits!


Seems like you like the astronomy stuff? Take a look at the asteroidsat home project. They are using the lightcurve inversion method to create a database of asteroid data. A cool thing about the project is that when they create an asteroid model, they attach a couple of names of people that helped crunch the data to the model.


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Seems like you like the astronomy stuff? Take a look at the asteroidsat home project. They are using the lightcurve inversion method to create a database of asteroid data. A cool thing about the project is that when they create an asteroid model, they attach a couple of names of people that helped crunch the data to the model.


Wow, thanks for the info and link! I will be adding this project to my BOINC clients within the next day or so. Thanks again!


----------



## CO11WRX

I just added the [email protected] project to all 5 of my BOINC clients. Its definitely a project that peaks my interest (as magic mentioned in his previous post, I am into the astronomy projects). I also made sure to join the overclock.net team. Thanks again for the recommendation magic!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> I just added the [email protected] project to all 5 of my BOINC clients. Its definitely a project that peaks my interest (as magic mentioned in his previous post, I am into the astronomy projects). I also made sure to join the overclock.net team. Thanks again for the recommendation magic!


You are welcome. I like the astronomy projects too.


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> You are welcome. I like the astronomy projects too.


I tell you what, Asteroids seems to tax my GPU's more than any of the other projects I run. Both of my 580's have been at 100% load for the last few hours. Temps on my top 580 are maxing at about 75C. Normally I could keep it at or below 70 but now I have to ramp my fans up to 85% lol. My 470 is running at about 85C on Asteroids. I havent yet checked my 2 250's or my 750Ti but I assume they are getting hammered as well lol.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Today, I have finally reached 1 Million combined credit! This may not seem like much, especially compared to some users, but I am excited because it really does take forever on a laptop GPU. I just want to let you all know that this is a great site and team, and that I hope to participate in many more fun competitions and events!


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on your 1st (hopefully of many) million points.


----------



## MaybeDerek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on your 1st (hopefully of many) million points.


Thanks!


----------



## spdaimon

1 Moo-llian points in Moo! Wrapper.


----------



## Finrond

Grats to 7.62 for becoming no 1 on the team in milkyway!

A bit late, it happened a few weeks ago but grats from us!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 1 Moo-llian points in Moo! Wrapper.


Nice work on your first Moo-lian.









*Big update.*

Congrats, even if it is a bit late







, to the following new project team leaders.
















@ku4jb - [email protected]

@Doc_Gonzo - CONVECTOR

@2002dunx - [email protected]

@eus105454 - [email protected]

@M125 - [email protected]

@deegon - [email protected] Classis

M125 - [email protected]

@DarkRyder - Quake Catcher Network

Greg W Jones - [email protected]

DarkRyder - [email protected]

M125 - SIMAP

@Tex1954 - WEP-M+2 Project


----------



## M125

Thanks! I'll be powering down and parting out the dedicated BOINC box come either Haswell-E or 20nm GPUs. Daily output will drop ~1,000,000/day... getting into top-tier power bracket 20 days into the month with the extra box going (750W sustained) along side central air...







4c/kwhr becomes 20c/kwhr in that tier...
It would be awesome to hear how the rest of the team deals with power rates... utilities included?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers and hello everyone!
I've been working away for a while now but am now home based again and hope to see you all at the next BGB








@M125 The cost of electricity was what forced me to stop running Dirt 24/7 on 3 x 7950's and 1 x 7850. Electricity prices here in the UK are stupidly high


----------



## DarkRyder

congrats guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers and hello everyone!
> I've been working away for a while now but am now home based again and hope to see you all at the next BGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @M125 The cost of electricity was what forced me to stop running Dirt 24/7 on 3 x 7950's and 1 x 7850. Electricity prices here in the UK are stupidly high


sorry man. hope to see you back and kickin sometime soon tho


----------



## DarkRyder

hey! i did some records too and stuff! lol


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work on your first Moo-lian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big update.*
> Congrats, even if it is a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to the following new project team leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2002dunx
> - [email protected]


Thanks !

It's (hard)/slow work, but I think my HD 7950 has finally boiled it's VRMs dry..... like my Asus P6T6 WS that burst a choke on it's VRMs taking out it's PSU too !










Will have a go at Asteroids next, me thinks....

dunx


----------



## Genesis1984

I just passed 100 million combined!
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2552771/projectList


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I just passed 100 million combined!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2552771/projectList


Congrats on the 100mil


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I just passed 100 million combined!
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2552771/projectLis


Nice job on the 100 million.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats on the 100mil


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice job on the 100 million.


Thanks guys!


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to all the new project leaders.









@DarkRyder - Bitcoin Utopia

@M125 - GPUGrid and [email protected]

I also added a few projects that were new, or just missing from the list.









@ku4jb - [email protected]

bluedinette - [email protected]

@Tex1954 - [email protected]

Reddman6988 - [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

Just passed 50M Combined.


----------



## emoga

Congrats on a billion @M125.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 50M Combined.


gj man


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 50M Combined.


Congrats dude









It seems I've passed 2.5 million on Convector


----------



## Tex1954

Hea Doc! That's really good!


----------



## spdaimon

It is! That is really good! I've been chugging along here on Convector using all available cores, trying to regain #1 and only managed bearly 160K.

Good Job Doc!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 50M Combined.


Congrats on the 50 Million, and it looks like now I should say congrats on the 138 Million.







I will just post the 100 Million milestone which you passed today.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> It seems I've passed 2.5 million on Convector


Nice work on Convector.









And last, but not least, big congrats to @M125 (aka 7.62) on joining the OCN Billionaires club.


----------



## spdaimon

Yea, I didn't want to say anything since I've been making a stupid amount of points with BU this week. 100M in less than a week. Feels like cheating.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmmm, Over 1Mil in universe now....


----------



## tictoc

Congrats @Tex1954.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats @Tex1954
> .


Thanks... IF (BIG IF) none of the powerhouses turn on, I MIGHT MAYBE be first in the WORLD for a day or two... we will see... Another BOINCer going to pass me up soon looks like...

*http://boincstats.com/en/stats/153/user/list/0/0/0*

LOL!










Edit... Day after tomorrow... looks like I will be #1 in WORLD for one day MAYBE... that dude doing over 100K now... can't beat him...


----------



## Tex1954

!!!! KING FOR A DAY PROJECT UNIVERSE!!!!


----------



## tictoc

Hip Hip Hooray Tex is king for a day!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray Tex is king for a day!!!


----------



## Genesis1984

Awesome job there, Tex!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Tex!
Cheers everyone


----------



## spdaimon

Cheers Tex!







I was trying to get there myself in either Universe or Convector.







Convector seems to be down again.... if only I could get my ASIC to crunch Convector I'd be at #1 in no time! I just passed 300M this weekend for BU and as a whole. Thought I'd max out at 55M PPD, but nope, I had 66M PPD the other day.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, we do what we can when we can... sometimes we get lucky...

And the BU stuff... wow... too many points...


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah.. think I'll crunch BU on and off until October when Milkway fundraising stops.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah.. think I'll crunch BU on and off until October when Milkway fundraising stops.


had one given to me, best take a screenshot of your place for BU. in a couple days it will be different


----------



## spdaimon

okie dokie


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays

past 5 billion total points today in boinc combined


----------



## Wheezo

Crazy... Nice work Dr.Boinc


----------



## emoga

Good job @DarkRyder


----------



## tictoc

Congrats Dark.


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks guys. been a long time coming, and a ton of electric lol


----------



## LarsL

Way to go Dark 5 bil that's just crazy points and major dedication to BOINC and Team OCN


----------



## Genesis1984

You are awesome Dark! Way to go!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thanks guys. been a long time coming, and a ton of electric lol


Ton of electric... wonder if I can buy some at Walmart... my F150 could haul 1.5 tons of it...










Congrats!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Dark - I don;t think I could cope with your electric bill


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats Dark - I don;t think I could cope with your electric bill


i'm surprised i cope with it. lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Coming up on 100million combined


----------



## Finrond

500 million!


----------



## Wheezo

Congrats Finrod.








Ill get there... Someday.


----------



## emoga

Good Job Finrond


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Finrond


----------



## Genesis1984

Good job there Finrond!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Finrond


----------



## Finrond

Thanks guys! Gonna keep dem rigs crunchin!


----------



## Finrond

100 million in Milkyway. YAY!


----------



## spdaimon

Congrats!

I just passed 5 Million on GPUGrid.


----------



## Genesis1984

Good job both of you.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Good job guys!

I have finally made it to 1 BILLION


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Coming up on 100million combined


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 500 million!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 100 million in Milkyway. YAY!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I just passed 5 Million on GPUGrid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Good job guys!
> 
> I have finally made it to 1 BILLION


Congrats to everyone on all the milestones.









On my way out of town, and I will be gone for the next week. I will get all the updates in when i get back.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Good job guys!
> 
> I have finally made it to 1 BILLION


Congrats Doc







i hope to get there someday


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to get there someday


me too! congrats doc!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Good job guys!
> 
> I have finally made it to 1 BILLION


Awesome job there!


----------



## DarkRyder

6000 posts? is that a milestone?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 6000 posts? is that a milestone?


If it's not - it should be, lol - congrats dude









I've passed 100 million on Bitcoin Utopia. . . . not exactly difficult though, lol.


----------



## spdaimon

Past 1B in Bitcoin Utopia. I was looking at the progress for Milkyway campain. Only $3000 out of $20000 raised. Kinda wonder what happens next year.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Past 1B in Bitcoin Utopia. I was looking at the progress for Milkyway campain. Only $3000 out of $20000 raised. Kinda wonder what happens next year.


Congrats dude








Hopefully, I'll be there in oh. . . . . around a week or so


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, I run sparatically so it's taken me 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed 250 million in BU. The point are insane! It took me more than a year of running 3 x 7950's and 1 x 7850 to rack up 900 million points and I'll be able to top that in 9 days or less








Getting better WU times after switching to Campaign 4


----------



## DarkRyder

passed 7 billion total in boinc combined
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#1


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 7 billion total in boinc combined
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#1


Congrats dude - rackin up them points


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> passed 7 billion total in boinc combined
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#1


Nice work Dark.


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks man.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed 1 billion in Bitcoin Utopia. Will be passing 2 billion combined in a few hrs


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed 2 Billion in Bitcoin Utopia. Will be passing 3 Billion combined later today


----------



## tictoc

Nice work Doc.









Looks like the ASICs are cranking out some points for you.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers








Yep - the ASICS are churning out the points









Edit to add: Just passed 3 Billion in BU now - will be passing 4 Billion combined in a few hours








At this rate, I'll be doing a Billion points every 3.5 - 4 days - totally insane points









EDIT to add: passed 4 Billion in BU, 5 Billion Combined.

I think we need a different milestone curve for those of us that are using ASICS. Maybe something like, 1 Billion, 5 Billion, 10 Billion, 25, 50, 100, 150. . . . ?


----------



## LarsL

Yep these ASIC's sure turn out the points I just got my 1st Billion in combined


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Yep these ASIC's sure turn out the points I just got my 1st Billion in combined


Congrats dude! Catch me if you can, hehehe!
Passed 5 billion in BU and 6 billion combined. The Novelty of hitting a Billion starts to wear off after a while, lol!


----------



## Wheezo

Hit 100 Million in Collatz today.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197


----------



## emoga

Good job Wheezo.


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Wheezo on the 100mil


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Lars, and 'grats to you on your most recent milestone. Keep it up =)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I think we need a different milestone curve for those of us that are using ASICS. Maybe something like, 1 Billion, 5 Billion, 10 Billion, 25, 50, 100, 150. . . . ?


I will just stick with the regular milestones, but at the rate that you are racking up billions I'll probably miss a few and it will look more like that ^^^.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Yep these ASIC's sure turn out the points I just got my 1st Billion in combined


Congrats on the billion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 100 Million in Collatz today.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197


Nice work on Collatz.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Wheezo


----------



## spdaimon

heh..I wasn't even going to bother reporting BU/Combined at all.

Anyhow, I just passed 15 Million on Collatz myself.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> heh..I wasn't even going to bother reporting BU/Combined at all.
> 
> Anyhow, I just passed 15 Million on Collatz myself.


Yep those BU points add up fast.







I'm going to hit 2bil in BU tomorrow.
Nice job on Collatz


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to the following new project team leaders:


[email protected] - @emoga
Bitcoin Utopia - @Doc_Gonzo
Citizen Science Grid - @ku4jb
[email protected] - emoga
[email protected] - emoga
WEP-M+2 - @nova4005

I also saw a couple pretty big milestones while updating the Big Dawgs.

Congrats to @mm67 for 1 Billion points in Collatz and 3 Million in theSkyNet POGS.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays

passed 10billion in boinc combined.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays
> 
> passed 10billion in boinc combined.


Nice work Dark.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays
> 
> passed 10billion in boinc combined.


Way to go Dark









I'll be there soon I hope. I'm up to 3rd place on the team and 3rd place in BU.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> heh..I wasn't even going to bother reporting BU/Combined at all.
> 
> Anyhow, I just passed 15 Million on Collatz myself.


Congrats on the Collatz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/171/lastDays
> 
> passed 10billion in boinc combined.


Way to go Dark - keep on crunching









Passed 7 Billion in BU and about to pass 8 billion combined


----------



## DarkRyder

im the user of the day for bitcoin utopia lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> im the user of the day for bitcoin utopia lol


Congratulations man


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> im the user of the day for bitcoin utopia lol


Congrats Darth and Doc on being BU user's of the day


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> im the user of the day for bitcoin utopia lol


Youngun .. lol.. I'm closer to Doc's age, but not quite that old, but also not too far off. lol

Congrats to you both! I remember when I was excited at being Lattice Project user of the day.







My profile is not exsistant. Is there a way to mass update your profile across projects?

Hopefully I can be up and running BU again, once I figure out a good spot for these noisy contraptions...I hear the humming in my sleep!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Darth and Doc on being BU user's of the day


darth ?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> darth ?










Man looks like i might need glasses







Sorry about that Dark


----------



## DarkRyder

the force is not strong in that one


----------



## tictoc

Hmmm... DarthRyder the dark lord of the BOINC.


----------



## DarkRyder

you dont know the power of the dark side.... of boinc.


----------



## gamer11200

From now on, you are known as DarthRyder!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Darth and Doc on being BU user's of the day


Thanks for pointing that out - I wouldn't have known if you hadn't, lol!
I only filled out the profile bit the other day too









@ spdaimon - I have one in the spare bedroom next to me and even with both doors closed, I still hear it whirring away at night.
I managed to quieten the other one down by replacing the fans as another user did on the BU message boards and I have that in the living room now


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed 10 Billion combined


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Passed 10 Billion combined


congrats to you and your rock grapers lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> congrats to you and your rock grapers lol


LOL - cheers dude


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> LOL - cheers dude


gonna be a sad day when you pass me lol. i have been at the top for years now.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gonna be a sad day when you pass me lol. i have been at the top for years now.


You'll always be at the top in our minds Dark.
It should go without saying that you have many many computing hours in tons of different projects, means much more than 100 billion Utopia credits or even a trillion lol.


----------



## spdaimon

I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You'll always be at the top in our minds Dark.
> It should go without saying that you have many many computing hours in tons of different projects, means much more than 100 billion Utopia credits or even a trillion lol.


I quite agree! There are a lot of people who would like to see points gained by ASIC use separated from the main points total and I agree with this viewpoint too. I can't see it happening though and I'm sure that someone will get a bigger and faster ASIC and knock me off the top soon enough. I'm limited to what I can run by electricity costs but there are some very fast ASICS coming out that will net a billion points per day - if you can afford the power bill!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).


Congrats


----------



## Bok7575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I quite agree! There are a lot of people who would like to see points gained by ASIC use separated from the main points total and I agree with this viewpoint too. I can't see it happening though and I'm sure that someone will get a bigger and faster ASIC and knock me off the top soon enough. I'm limited to what I can run by electricity costs but there are some very fast ASICS coming out that will net a billion points per day - if you can afford the power bill!
> Congrats


Actually I put that in place at Free-DC this week. Combined totals without BitcoinUtopia. Not changing the original fully combined, these are computed and held separately. It'll take a couple of days to settle down and there are other places I need to do some work on but you can see the overall users and overall teams


----------



## tictoc

I like the no Bitcoin stats.









OCN is 10th and @DarkRyder is 20th in the overall rankings without Bitcoin Utopia.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).


Congrats on the 50 million.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the 50 million.


lol, without bu i have done a ton of other projects... several have already shut down


----------



## emoga

Thanks @Bok7575


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).


Congrats









Now on a side note BU is taking the place of DIRT for crazy over points for WU's. I know without BU there is no way I would ever be 3rd on the team. With most of my rigs folding. Still got to remember it is all about the science the are just for show you did something for science. And also some bragging that goes with the points or being number 1 in a project. Just my


----------



## Finrond

BU certainly threw a wrench in the works pointwise. I'd be a full 80 ranks higher w/o it. /cringe


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on a side note BU is taking the place of DIRT for crazy over points for WU's. I know without BU there is no way I would ever be 3rd on the team. With most of my rigs folding. Still got to remember it is all about the science the are just for show you did something for science. And also some bragging that goes with the points or being number 1 in a project. Just my
Click to expand...

^^This^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> BU certainly threw a wrench in the works pointwise. I'd be a full 80 ranks higher w/o it. /cringe


Once BU started pushing out ASIC WU's, I just started focusing on the individual project points, and basically disregarded the combined score.


----------



## spdaimon

Same here, @tictoc. It would be nice to have BU seperated since GPUs and ASICs aren't in the same class. I guess we could seperate CPU from GPU too.


----------



## BritishBob

Yar... BU is just dirty...









This is just one of my two 6GH units... And not 24 hours either...



Must put ASICs on a separate rig so I can go back to Getting 50m legit...


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Yar... BU is just dirty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one of my two 6GH units... And not 24 hours either...
> 
> 
> 
> Must put ASICs on a separate rig so I can go back to Getting 50m legit...


BU is enough to make me quit !

How can they justify more credit per day than I've managed in several years ?

Think I'm done.







time to re-home several PC's....

dunx


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> BU is enough to make me quit !
> 
> How can they justify more credit per day than I've managed in several years ?
> 
> Think I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to re-home several PC's....
> 
> dunx


Just do what everyone else is doing and ignore the combined score








Free Dc stats have already separated the BU points and everyone knows that the combined isn't an indication of anything anymore.
I've been crunching Convector for the last 6 months or more and managed to make all of 3 million points. But, It's not about the points, It' about the science.
That's the way that I'm looking at it anyway


----------



## Wheezo

Finally hit 250 Million BOINC combined:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I passed 50 million combined (minus BU).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 250 Million BOINC combined:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


Congrats guys


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 250 Million BOINC combined:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


Congrats man


----------



## spdaimon

Passed 10 Million on GPUGrid.net. Should be passing 5 Million on Moo! in the next day or two. ... only 600 Million to go to catch DarkRyder.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 10 Million on GPUGrid.net. Should be passing 5 Million on Moo! in the next day or two. ... only 600 Million to go to catch DarkRyder.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 250 Million BOINC combined:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2335722/overview


Nice work.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 10 Million on GPUGrid.net. Should be passing 5 Million on Moo! in the next day or two. ... only 600 Million to go to catch DarkRyder.


Congrats on the milestones.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 10 Million on GPUGrid.net. Should be passing 5 Million on Moo! in the next day or two. ... only 600 Million to go to catch DarkRyder.


Congrats and the chase is on


----------



## PR-Imagery

Finally clinched #1 for Einstein in my country, now to tackle Seti.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Finally clinched #1 for Einstein in my country, now to tackle Seti.


Cool. Good Job PR.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Finally clinched #1 for Einstein in my country, now to tackle Seti.


Congrats man


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Finally clinched #1 for Einstein in my country, now to tackle Seti.


Cheers on grabbing the top spot on the island.









Passed 10 million on [email protected] today, and I am creeping up on 200 million Combined. Should hit that with 3 more days of crunching MilkyWay.


----------



## Finrond

#1 on the team in POGS! Nearing 100mill in GPUGrid, sometime in the next 2 days.


----------



## Tex1954

Nice!

Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Passed 200 million combined yesterday.









I'll get the OP updated with all the new milestones later today.


----------



## LarsL

Sorry Dark for knocking you down to 3rd. But right know I'm just trying to get the team back in the top 10 and support Milkyway @ home. Look out Doc I'm moving up fast.


----------



## Tex1954

Pitiful a single project can dominate the points world doing nothing but fund raising...

But, it is what it is...

Sigh....


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 200 million combined yesterday.


Congrats tictoc.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> #1 on the team in POGS! Nearing 100mill in GPUGrid, sometime in the next 2 days.


Congrats


----------



## Genesis1984

According to BoincStats I passed 50 million in Collatz on november 9th


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> According to BoincStats I passed 50 million in Collatz on november 9th


Awesome job







keep up the good work.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> According to BoincStats I passed 50 million in Collatz on november 9th


Congrats









I will be going through the individual project leaders and updating the OP tomorrow.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be going through the individual project leaders and updating the OP tomorrow.


i will help..
ctrl + everyone else.... replace with ctrl + v to paste darkryder. LOL


----------



## tictoc

Sounds perfect. Although I think you messed up the last commad, that should be ctrl + v "tictoc".


----------



## DarkRyder

haha... i see what you did there.


----------



## tictoc

OP has been updated.









Congrats to our newest billionaires: @TechCrazy and @scubadiver59









Also, congats to the new OCN team project leaders.










Bitcoin Utopia - @LarsL
[email protected] - @Tex1954
SIMAP - Tex1954
WEP-M+2 - Tex1954


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!


----------



## emoga

Good Job Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Happy new year to all!










PS: It ain't hard to get ahead on something when nobody else runs it... LOL


----------



## tictoc

Happy New Year.









OP has been updated, projects have been retired, and now it's time to reach some new milestones in 2015.


----------



## Tex1954




----------



## DarkRyder

happy new year tex.


----------



## DarkRyder

MM67 was featured on Boinc's main site today..


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> MM67 was featured on Boinc's main site today..


A celebrity in our midst!!


----------



## Genesis1984

That's pretty cool!


----------



## tictoc

OCN Team currently ranked *8th* in the world.









Congrats to @Suferbus, the latest addition to the billionaires club.


----------



## jetpak12

Nice job everyone. Makes me feel like a slacker!


----------



## Wheezo

Congrats to all the recent milestones!

Passed the 5 million mark for [email protected] today.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


----------



## AlphaC

Tuesday, 6 January 2015 - 5 mil total :S


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Tuesday, 6 January 2015 - 5 mil total :S


Congrats


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Tuesday, 6 January 2015 - 5 mil total :S


Good job AlphaC


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Congrats to all the recent milestones!
> 
> Passed the 5 million mark for [email protected] today.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Tuesday, 6 January 2015 - 5 mil total :S


Congrats on the 5 mil milestones.


----------



## tictoc

Congrats team.









We just moved up to 7th overall and passed 200 Billion in total points.


----------



## Genesis1984

Wooohoooo!


----------



## Wheezo

Passed 25 million in MooWrapper today:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/114/user/detail/3813


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the 25 mil in Moo! Wheezo.









I haven't looked at my total points in awhile, but it looks like I passed 250 mil combined back on 1/14.


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Tictoc!
And congrats on your milestone, I'm sure you'll pass me soon enough lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

So as some of you may have noticed, I kind of dropped back with BOINC a while ago - this was partly due to summer temperatures at the time, but then became slight hardware issues and eventually a bit of apathy towards getting back into BOINC (sorry).

However I have been keeping up with the team's achievements, and logging the daily and total credit for the team. All I can say is, wow guys! Good work! Those Bitcoin ASICs really kick ass!

Here is a graph of the last 12 months:



A few stats:

This year so far we have made over 4 times what we did in 2013, in _less than one month_.
We are on track to equal 2014's output by the end of February.
At the current rate we are projected to make a whopping 865 billion credits this year.
Again at our current rate we should pass the *one trillion credit* milestone in time for Christmas.
We celebrated our 5 billion milestone shortly after I joined the team, now on average we make that in a little over two days, and can make it in 37 hours at peak output.

So, congratulations guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tictoc

Great summary of our recent and potential future milestones. Thanks @GingerJohn









The ASICs really do put out some insane points. If nothing else it really shows what a 100% single-purpose machine is capable of.

Congrats to the team as we are now in 6th place overall.


----------



## 5291Crash

Wow that is some insane points we are capable of putting up now!

When i was looking at the team stats i noticed i passed 10 Million total now for points,








Think i will set my goal to double that by my birthday in mid may.


----------



## 2002dunx

I for one ( old people HUH ! ) don't include ASIC inflated results, just because your bit-coin gear is useless, why is now a credible source of credit for a project *NOT* related to science in any way.

dunx

P.S. Not buying any ASIC gear myself.... certainly not worth investing in BOINC as a hobby any more.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> I for one ( old people HUH ! ) don't include ASIC inflated results, just because your bit-coin gear is useless, why is now a credible source of credit for a project *NOT* related to science in any way.


Tell that to the projects BU has/is raising money for.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Tell that to the projects BU has/is raising money for.


Hey @nanoprobe thanks for switching you ASIC's over to Team OCN. It has been fun chasing you up the user list.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Hey @nanoprobe thanks for switching you ASIC's over to Team OCN. It has been fun chasing you up the user list.


YVW. Didn't know if anyone noticed.


----------



## tictoc

I missed it. I always click on the "Team Member Movements" on BOINCstats, but I didn't realize that it seems to only register users who switch all of their projects between teams.

A belated, and big welcome to the team for @nanoprobe.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I missed it. I always click on the "Team Member Movements" on BOINCstats, but I didn't realize that it seems to only register users who switch all of their projects between teams.
> 
> A belated, and big welcome to the team for @nanoprobe
> .


I have projects spread out over many teams and I move around a lot so it can be confusing. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Terse

BU and its inflated statistics has ruined pretty much any meaning to combined statistics or group rankings. Its not a good precedent, but its only possible because the credit system wasn't made robust enough.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> BU and its inflated statistics has ruined pretty much any meaning to combined statistics or group rankings. Its not a good precedent, but its only possible because the credit system wasn't made robust enough.


This was pretty much the same argument that came out when dirt was offering large amounts of point with their GPU apps. The points mean nothing and are only an _acknowledgement_ given to a cruncher for work done. I don't do this for _points._ I do it because it might find a cure for a disease or in some other way help mankind. JMHO


----------



## TechCrazy

I BOINC for science and maths and I own a asic, my personal opinion is BU should not be giving out 1.2 mil for a wu that took me 17 minutes to complete. BU is useful because it helps projects keep running where in some cases they would have to shut down because they can't afford to replace a hdd. So yes the points system has gone down the tubes and it's made it twice as hard to get sponsored Bgb prizes. Can't we go back to collatz, dirt and poem?


----------



## LarsL

100 Billion







Time to slow down my power bills have been a little high these past 3 months.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I BOINC for science and maths and I own a asic, my personal opinion is BU should not be giving out 1.2 mil for a wu that took me 17 minutes to complete. BU is useful because it helps projects keep running where in some cases they would have to shut down because they can't afford to replace a hdd. So yes the points system has gone down the tubes and it's made it twice as hard to get sponsored Bgb prizes. Can't we go back to collatz, dirt and poem?


Thats fine with me, I usually had my ASICs offline during BGBs anyhow. Got give the other guys a chance!


----------



## spdaimon

Passed 1 Million in Rosetta!


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slow down my power bills have been a little high these past 3 months.


Congrats. How much are you slowing down?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Congrats. How much are you slowing down?


to just 1 R3


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> to just 1 R3


When the summer heat returns I'll be scaling back too. How much is TBD.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 1 Million in Rosetta!


Awesome job!


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> BU and its inflated statistics has ruined pretty much any meaning to combined statistics or group rankings. Its not a good precedent, but its only possible because the credit system wasn't made robust enough.


Can't argue, I too run BOINC for my astronomy, physics and other interests, but I have never bothered with the BGB because it's as un-important to me as mining bitcoins !

dunx

P.S. It is good that BU is supporting projects, BUT not that it distorts ant useful statistics about teams performance. As previously said "Us old folk Eh ?".....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slow down my power bills have been a little high these past 3 months.


Congrats on the 100 Billion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 1 Million in Rosetta!


Nice work. 1 million points in a CPU project is a big milestone.
















And... one milestone for me, I just passed 2 million in theSkyNet POGs.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> And... one milestone for me, I just passed 2 million in theSkyNet POGs.


Niiiiice


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @tictoc on the 2mil in SkyNet POGs









Congrats @spdaimon on the 1mil in Rosetta


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Can't argue, I too run BOINC for my astronomy, physics and other interests, but I have never bothered with the BGB because it's as un-important to me as mining bitcoins !
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. It is good that BU is supporting projects, BUT not that it distorts ant useful statistics about teams performance. As previously said "Us old folk Eh ?".....


You can still sign up for the BGB even if you keep boincing like normal. It helps with our numbers, PR and all that.


----------



## tictoc

OP has been updated.









Retired projects:


[email protected] - deegon
SIMAP - Tex1954
[email protected] - ku4jb

Congrats to the following new project team leaders










[email protected] - @ku4jb
PrimeGrid - @Vortac
SR Base - @emoga
Volpex - @Tex1954 I am pretty sure you have been the leader for quite some time, and I just messed up the last time I edited the list.








World Community Grid - @fast_fate Thanks for bringing your 30+ million WCG credits to the OCN team.








YAFU - emoga


----------



## Finrond

150 Million in Milkyway
150 Million in GPUGrid


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 150 Million in Milkyway
> 150 Million in GPUGrid


gj man!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 150 Million in Milkyway
> 150 Million in GPUGrid


Congrats keep up the good work


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 150 Million in Milkyway
> 150 Million in GPUGrid


Good Job Finrond


----------



## Wheezo

Just crested 1 million credits in SkynetPOGs today. It's my first and so far only million point CPU project.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/2534


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 150 Million in Milkyway
> 150 Million in GPUGrid


Congrats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Just crested 1 million credits in SkynetPOGs today. It's my first and so far only million point CPU project.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/137/user/detail/2534


Nice work. 1 million in any CPU project is a big milestone.


----------



## Tex1954

I finally got over 500Mil NOT INCLUDING BCU... a few days ago...


----------



## tictoc

Nice work @Tex1954. Congrats on the 500 Million.


----------



## 2002dunx

Nice one Tex !









dunx

P.S. I appear to have 508 million myself


----------



## Tex1954

Ni
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Nice one Tex !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. I appear to have 508 million myself


Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## 2002dunx

Thank You Sir !

dunx


----------



## Tex1954

over 50 Mil Einstein...


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> P.S. I appear to have 508 million myself


Nice! @2002dunx








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> over 50 Mil Einstein...


Good Job @Tex1954

Now slow down so I can catch up


----------



## 2002dunx

We may get older, but we don't slow down for anything.....









dunx

P.S.. Except for the electricity bill !


----------



## spdaimon

Great job Wheezo!

I just got 1 Million in POGS myself. Now that I got a couple hexacores, I hope to hit my next million by July-August.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> over 50 Mil Einstein...


Very nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Great job Wheezo!
> 
> I just got 1 Million in POGS myself. Now that I got a couple hexacores, I hope to hit my next million by July-August.


Congrats on reaching the 1 million mark.









Just noticed that I passed 100 Million in Colllatz.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just noticed that I passed 100 Million in Colllatz.


Very good! Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Thanks @Tex1954. Probably my last milestone for awhile in Collatz. I am going to switch my 7970s over to MilkyWay, and run them there until they die.









These GPUs have probably been my best GPU purchase ever. One of them has been running more or less 24/7 for 2.5 years at 1175Mhz/1550Mhz 1.275v.


----------



## tictoc

No spot for this milestone in the list, but it is pretty impressive.

Congrats to @Tex1954 on completing a monstrous Garli task for The Lattice Project. A WU run-time of 79 days with over 16GB of memory used. WU 2329164


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> No spot for this milestone in the list, but it is pretty impressive.
> 
> Congrats to @Tex1954
> on completing a monstrous Garli task for The Lattice Project. A WU run-time of 79 days with over 16GB of memory used. WU 2329164


LOL!

Yes, that was a long one and I am currently running a similar task... 63 days so far...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> No spot for this milestone in the list, but it is pretty impressive.
> 
> Congrats to @Tex1954
> on completing a monstrous Garli task for The Lattice Project. A WU run-time of 79 days with over 16GB of memory used. WU 2329164


16G, 79 days?!? Good grief I'd need a new computer to run one.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Yes, that was a long one and I am currently running a similar task... 63 days so far...










That's HARD WORK !

dunx

P..S. 100 Million in MW for me, so off to POEM for a while.. !


----------



## scubadiver59

One of these days I should put my GPUs to work...the ones in the boxes supporting my BCU efforts; but with my electric bill eclipsing $300/mth w/o the GPUs BOINCing, I'm not sure about that!!

Anyway, 79B points and closing in on LarsL early next month...unless he wakes up!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> One of these days I should put my GPUs to work...the ones in the boxes supporting my BCU efforts; but with my electric bill eclipsing $300/mth w/o the GPUs BOINCing, I'm not sure about that!!
> 
> Anyway, 79B points and closing in on LarsL early next month...unless he wakes up!


I had the same problem those 300 dollar + electric bills just for points my wife wasn't to happy but my R3's may wake up again soon.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's HARD WORK !
> 
> dunx
> 
> P..S. 100 Million in MW for me, so off to POEM for a while.. !


Congrats on 100M!!

My last Lattice task just finished for a total of 79K points and about 70 days...

And it isn't HARD work letting a setup run... it IS hard work paying the electric bill to do so...

LOL!


----------



## 2002dunx

@ 13.3p per KWh ( 20c in $) - I'm hurting - down to two rigs ( 5 GPUs) currently, one is testing but will only run CPU tasks...

dunx

P.S. My power supply isn't likely to stay active 100% due to local building work, I'd need a UPS to avoid losing WU 70+ days long ! ! !


----------



## BritishBob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cheats I tell you!. I'll get back to proper WU when I get back to uni and don't have to pay elec bills.







Would quite like to break 100m non BU at some point, I just don't know when.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, for today at least... the statistics on the Lattice project show yours truly has #1 computer... if only there was a cash prize for that....

http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/top_hosts.php

LOL!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's HARD WORK !
> 
> dunx
> 
> P..S. 100 Million in MW for me, so off to POEM for a while.. !


Congrats on the 100 Million









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, for today at least... the statistics on the Lattice project show yours truly has #1 computer... if only there was a cash prize for that....
> 
> http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/top_hosts.php
> 
> LOL!


Those giant WUs definitely push up your RAC.







I think the number 2 user is also attempting to complete some of those huge Garli tasks.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, for today at least... the statistics on the Lattice project show yours truly has #1 computer... if only there was a cash prize for that....
> 
> http://boinc.umiacs.umd.edu/top_hosts.php
> 
> LOL!


Respect earned for that one..... !

dunx


----------



## Finrond

4 Million on yoyo!


----------



## spdaimon

Passing Passed 10 million in MilkyWay today!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 4 Million on yoyo!


Congrats on the 4 million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passing Passed 10 million in MilkyWay today!


----------



## Tex1954

Cool on the 4 mil! Only need one more mil to make the brag list!

Cool on the 10 mil too!

Congrats both of you!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Cool on the 4 mil! Only need one more mil to make the brag list!


Just realized that the progression goes 1, 2.5, 5 million etc. I put myself up on the list for 2 Million in POGS, so it looks like the new rule is every 1 million (up to 5 million) for CPU projects.


----------



## Finrond

I was just pointing it out, I wasn't expecting brag list or anything.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I was just pointing it out, I wasn't expecting brag list or anything.


You are on the milestone list. Those first millions, in CPU projects, seem worthy of recognition to me.


----------



## DarkRyder

hey, i did stuff too!! i wanna be on there


----------



## tictoc

You have too much stuff to keep track of.


----------



## DarkRyder

sure sure. i know i'm not important anymore.


----------



## nova4005

1 billion overall


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 1 billion overall


Way to go nova







That's a lot of crunching.


----------



## nova4005

Thanks larsl


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 1 billion overall


Congrats on the 1 billion. That is an impressive amount of crunching.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 1 billion overall


Wow, good job!!!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the 1 billion. That is an impressive amount of crunching.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow, good job!!!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## baranbaran12

that is very nice,,,,,thanks a lot for this great data


----------



## PR-Imagery

50mil in Collatz finally

2mil to go for 100mil


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 50mil in Collatz finally
> 
> 2mil to go for 100mil


Congrats on the 50mil


----------



## PR-Imagery

Thankies

Oh, and a mil in SETI


----------



## tictoc

I also added @PR-Imagery to the Special Dawgs for being #1 in Overall Points (and just about every individual project) in his home country.









While updating the thread, I noticed that I passed 50 Mil in MilkWay and 1 Mil in SETI this month.









I am also creeping up on 1 Mil in Cosmology. I should get there tomorrow.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Haha, that top spot in SETI is gonna take some doing tho, Rosetta as well.


----------



## LarsL

I just passed 15mil in [email protected] and back to the number 1 spot for the team in [email protected]


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I just passed 15mil in [email protected] and back to the number 1 spot for the team in [email protected]


Congrats


----------



## spdaimon

Passed 5Mill on Einstien


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 5Mill on Einstien


Congrats on the 5 mil.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 5Mill on Einstien


Congrats! I am hoping to pass 1m during the Pentathlon.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 5Mill on Einstien


Your doing a Awesome job on those Einstien Wu's







Congrats


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 5Mill on Einstien


Awesome job!


----------



## gamer11200

1 million credits in World Community Grid http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/486998


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 1 million credits in World Community Grid http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/486998


Wow that must have taken a while, been running it since it was announced for the Pentathlon to generate 50k.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 1 million credits in World Community Grid http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/486998
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that must have taken a while, been running it since it was announced for the Pentathlon to generate 50k.
Click to expand...

Crunching off-and-on since 2008, a total of 3 years and 243 days of crunching WCG goodness


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 1 million credits in World Community Grid http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/486998


Congrats! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Crunching off-and-on since 2008, a total of 3 years and 243 days of crunching WCG goodness


Congrats much deserved


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Crunching off-and-on since 2008, a total of 3 years and 243 days of crunching WCG goodness


Congrats dude - it sure takes a lot of time to rack up the points on CPU projects


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats dude - it sure takes a lot of time to rack up the points on CPU projects


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


Hey Dark - hope you're keeping well? Nice WCG work - that's some serious time put in


----------



## Tex1954

WCG was one of the first projects I ever did... even before BOINC was invented IIRC... and Distributed.Net stuff....

Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Over 250 Mil in Milkyway today....

Woot!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 250 Mil in Milkyway today....
> 
> Woot!


Awesome job Tex


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks... just noticed went over 1 Mil in [email protected] too...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats Tex


----------



## DarkRyder

just keep on raking in the points tex. gj


----------



## magic8192

Looks like tex has been busy.


----------



## spdaimon

5 Million on PrimeGrid


----------



## PR-Imagery

Should hit 100mil at the next update


----------



## Finrond

Will be passing 10 million in POGS in the next 24 hours.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 1 million credits in World Community Grid http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/486998


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 250 Mil in Milkyway today....
> 
> Woot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Thanks... just noticed went over 1 Mil in [email protected] too...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 5 Million on PrimeGrid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Should hit 100mil at the next update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Will be passing 10 million in POGS in the next 24 hours.


Congrats to everyone on all the milestones.









OP has been updated, and I'm working on the project leaders now.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

When Boinc Stats updates later today I'll have passed 1 million in [email protected]
I'm in 1st place for the team and 5th in the UK


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> When Boinc Stats updates later today I'll have passed 1 million in [email protected]
> I'm in 1st place for the team and 5th in the UK


Congrats! Great job!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers Tex! It sure takes some time to rack up points on CPU projects


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers Tex! It sure takes some time to rack up points on CPU projects


It really does, but that makes hitting a milestone much more noteworthy.
Congrats to you and to all the recent milestones!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> When Boinc Stats updates later today I'll have passed 1 million in [email protected]
> I'm in 1st place for the team and 5th in the UK


Congrats on the 1 mil in [email protected]









I passed 25 million in POEM over the weekend.


----------



## tictoc

I am working on the OP. Quite a few projects to retire, and a few new ones to add to the list.

Congrats to the following new project team leaders










[email protected] - @LarsL
Enigma - @M125
[email protected] - @mm67
[email protected] - @Doc_Gonzo


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers and congrats on the 25 million in POEM. That used to be my favorite project, back when I could get 1 million per day with a 7850


----------



## MaybeDerek

I just hit 1 million credit in theSkyNet POGS! WOOOOO!









This is a project that I have been working on since the Pentathlon two years ago, so this is pretty great









This means I am about one 10th of a Finrond!


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1 Mil Cosmology and over 1 Mil Universe as of now...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil Cosmology and over 1 Mil Universe as of now...


congrats man


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil Cosmology and over 1 Mil Universe as of now...


Nice work Tex. You are now on my Threats list for Cosmology. Looks like I need to pick up the pace.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @MaybeDerek and @Tex1954 that is some nice CPU work being done.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work Tex. You are now on my Threats list for Cosmology. Looks like I need to pick up the pace.


LOL!

Naaa, did my 1-Mil... doing DENIS now....


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, over 1-Mil in Wep-M+2 project a day or so ago...


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil Cosmology and over 1 Mil Universe as of now...


Nice to have some cosmological company !

SMUG MODE ON/

No 1 in the team on cosmology and No 1 in the UK too !

SMUG MODE OFF/

dunx

P.S. A bit more collatz and POGS this month....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaybeDerek*
> 
> I just hit 1 million credit in theSkyNet POGS! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project that I have been working on since the Pentathlon two years ago, so this is pretty great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means I am about one 10th of a Finrond!


Congrats on the Million.







It takes a whole lot of crunching to get to 1 million in a CPU project.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Mil Cosmology and over 1 Mil Universe as of now...


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, over 1-Mil in Wep-M+2 project a day or so ago...


Congrats x3.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Nice to have some cosmological company !
> 
> SMUG MODE ON/
> 
> No 1 in the team on cosmology and No 1 in the UK too !
> 
> SMUG MODE OFF/
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. A bit more collatz and POGS this month....


Nice work on Cosmology.







I am going to need to pick up some more gear to make a run at your top spot.


----------



## Finrond

Just punched past 5 mil in SETI.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just punched past 5 mil in SETI.


Congrats.


----------



## Tex1954

Ummm, #1 in [email protected] for team AND country of USA....

LOL!










It's all POTM fault... never knew it existed before then...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Just punched past 5 mil in SETI.


COOL BEANS!

Great job!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ummm, #1 in [email protected] for team AND country of USA....
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all POTM fault... never knew it existed before then...


Congrats Tex!!









I also was unaware of this project before I went looking for some good POTM projects.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks... and I will tell you, Magic has made a believer out of me so far as Multi-CPU setups go... I'm sold!

Now if somehow I can get OSX to run on X8DTT-F board...

LOL!


----------



## Wheezo

Write me down for 10million in Milkyway:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Write me down for 10million in Milkyway:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/61/user/detail/189601


Congrats!!


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Texy Mexy


----------



## DarkRyder

texy mexy.... thats a new one lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> texy mexy.... thats a new one lol


Sounds like good food!

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Sounds like good food!
> 
> LOL!


sounds like a restaurant you need to startup once you retire for good.


----------



## Wheezo

Trying to start a trend, did it work? No? Dang...


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1 mil in DENIS...

LOL!










PS: Magics 4p can put out more PPD in DENIS than 7 of my setups...


----------



## LarsL

Just hit 1 mil today in [email protected]


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Just hit 1 mil today in [email protected]


Call me slow...grats!


----------



## Tex1954

Great LarsL!

Congrats!


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i didn't noticed it, but it seems that sometime along the road i went from 600k to 1.1m in NFS.









Also, shouldn't Rioja be classified as a retired project? I haven't done any work for that since november last year, and even their site states they are down fr the foreseeable future. Just wondering though


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 mil in DENIS...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Magics 4p can put out more PPD in DENIS than 7 of my setups...


Nice work Tex









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Just hit 1 mil today in [email protected]


Congrats on the 1 Million in [email protected]









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i didn't noticed it, but it seems that sometime along the road i went from 600k to 1.1m in NFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, shouldn't Rioja be classified as a retired project? I haven't done any work for that since november last year, and even their site states they are down fr the foreseeable future. Just wondering though


Congrats on the 1 Mil in NFS. Just 5 Million more to catch @DarkRyder.









The project list definitely needs an update. I should have this OP and the "[INFO] List of BOINC Projects" thread updated this week.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work Tex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 1 Million in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 1 Mil in NFS. Just 5 Million more to catch @DarkRyder
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project list definitely needs an update. I should have this OP and the "[INFO] List of BOINC Projects" thread updated this week.


lol, i have been running it a long time. just like climate.


----------



## spdaimon

Past 2.5 Million for SETI


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Past 2.5 Million for SETI


Great Job!


----------



## spdaimon

According to BoincStats, I am on track to hit my 5 Million goal by Halloween.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> According to BoincStats, I am on track to hit my 5 Million goal by Halloween.


Hea! No Pre-Bragging allowed!










JK! Keep it up! Look'n good!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Past 2.5 Million for SETI


Congrats


----------



## spdaimon

Thanks! I probably I got a few I haven't announced over the months. I'm nearing 100 Million combined (no BU) too in the next month or two. At 90 Mil now. Tex said no pre-bragging though.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'll reserve my bragging for one project...Denis:


#1 overall (and rapidly approaching 10m at the rate of 485k/day...so I should be there on Monday, 31 Aug)
4 of the top 5 computers (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th)...I just wish I could get that last 4P to work


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'll reserve my bragging for one project...Denis:
> 
> 
> #1 overall (and rapidly approaching 10m at the rate of 485k/day...so I should be there on Monday, 31 Aug)
> 4 of the top 5 computers (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th)...I just wish I could get that last 4P to work


We to go Scuba not only are you number 1 on the team for Denis but the TEAM is now number 1 in the world


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'll reserve my bragging for one project...Denis:
> 
> 
> #1 overall (and rapidly approaching 10m at the rate of 485k/day...so I should be there on Monday, 31 Aug)
> 4 of the top 5 computers (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th)...I just wish I could get that last 4P to work


LOL! You are doing GREAT! We need to keep this up!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! You are doing GREAT! We need to keep this up!


I will keep running most of my machines, but I may throttle back a few to save on electricity ($$$). Not looking forward to this month's bill!


----------



## Tex1954

My last two bills totaled $1200+ because electricity costs went up over 50% last year where I live... thinking about moving now...

I must admit the Central A/C unit added a lot to that load... have to get some more insulation work done on the house too..

Sigh... need to win the Super Lotto ...


----------



## scubadiver59

Well, BOINCstats/BAM! Has me in first place overall for Denis' Top Participants by a scant 104,066 points, but the Denis stats page has yet to catch up.

I guess that's official enough to claim, "King of the Hill". "The Big Kahuna", etc.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, BOINCstats/BAM! Has me in first place overall for Denis' Top Participants by a scant 104,066 points, but the Denis stats page has yet to catch up.
> 
> I guess that's official enough to claim, "King of the Hill". "The Big Kahuna", etc.


Well done Scuba! I'm approaching a grand total of. . . . . about what you achieve every day, lol!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, BOINCstats/BAM! Has me in first place overall for Denis' Top Participants by a scant 104,066 points, but the Denis stats page has yet to catch up.
> 
> I guess that's official enough to claim, "King of the Hill". "The Big Kahuna", etc.


Awesome job Scuba


----------



## Tex1954

King of the hill... LOL! (visions of a tv show..)

Congrats Scubadiver59... Keep it up!

I'm looking for a quad 2011 Mobo because of you and Magic....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed a million in DENIS. . . . kind of paltry compared to Scuba, lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Passed a million in DENIS. . . . kind of paltry compared to Scuba, lol


Me too over 1 mil DENIS!









And Scuba do'n the Scuba Duba Do! too!

LOL


----------



## Tex1954

Everyone, Doc, Magic, Scuba... we all need to do everything we can to maintain a foothold... I plan on adding another Dual X5680 setup to the mix.. but it will be a while.

Would LOVE to add a dual or Quad 2011 setup... if the CPU prices would ever drop more...

I'm really liking multi-CPU setups lately... and XEONs rule!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've been looking into dual Xeon boards but they seems pretty expensive in the UK, especially when you factor in the CPU's, case, PSU and RAM








I might have to settle for upgrading the Pentium dual core to an i5. . . .


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've been looking into dual Xeon boards but they seems pretty expensive in the UK, especially when you factor in the CPU's, case, PSU and RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to settle for upgrading the Pentium dual core to an i5. . . .


If you want a GOOD 1366 DUAL XEON board with heat-sinks good enough for LOW powered Xeons, then a used X8DTT-F for $59 is the ticket...

Then, $185 for two lower powered 6c/12t Xeons, $100 for 24G ECC mem, then $40 or so for 250W PSU and special cable....

Total cost about $384 plus shipping... or you can upgrade to X5680's, two Noctua Xeon coolers, 450W PSU for about $250 more...










PS: Haven't found ANY good (fast 8/10 core) NON-ES 2011 Xeon CPUs cheap yet... but dual 2011 V1 mobo's can be had for okay price...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Cheers Tex! I ran a quick search for that board on Ebay and the only ones I found were listed in the US. They do send them abroad but the cost is more like $120 + at least 20% import charges. Everything is more expensive on this side of the pond and it sucks


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers Tex! I ran a quick search for that board on Ebay and the only ones I found were listed in the US. They do send them abroad but the cost is more like $120 + at least 20% import charges. Everything is more expensive on this side of the pond and it sucks


Crap... what if I put a setup together and shipped it private to a "Friend"... would it be cheaper?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Crap... what if I put a setup together and shipped it private to a "Friend"... would it be cheaper?


Yes it's cheaper, I have a 4p AMD rig in customs atm that I brought from a fellow US OCN member.

Even with the 20% import tax it's cheaper for multi CPU rigs.

Also check the server section of eBay. It's a separate section to the computer components and parts.


----------



## scubadiver59

I just need to win the lottery and buy a few 4P rigs with a few of these...

Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8890 v3 (45M Cache, 2.50 GHz)


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Crap... what if I put a setup together and shipped it private to a "Friend"... would it be cheaper?


Yes, that would definitely be cheaper









I need to check my finances as I think I would be looking at around the £300 mark. Would I need a 'server' case for that type of board?

Edit to add. Found this on Ebay: HP ProLiant DL160 G6 Rack Server Twin Hex Core Xeon X5650 2.66GHz 36GB DDR3 RAM

Can anyone see why that wouldn't be a good buy? Could I throw a SSD in there and run it with Windows 7 Pro?

@BritishBob - Thanks for pointing out the server section of Ebay


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers Tex! I ran a quick search for that board on Ebay and the only ones I found were listed in the US. They do send them abroad but the cost is more like $120 + at least 20% import charges. Everything is more expensive on this side of the pond and it sucks


At least it's not 22.25% like in the middle of the pond, it even used to be 33%


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> At least it's not 22.25% like in the middle of the pond, it even used to be 33%


I have a feeling that it will be 23.7%. I have only ever imported electronic cigarettes from china and they stung me for 20% V.A.T and 3.7% tax. . . . + the shipping company charged me £20 for administration fees








But yes, that's better than 33%


----------



## PR-Imagery

I really dislike anything that's not usps. FedEx and DHL are the worst, ups isn't too crazy with fees here at least. Usps is almost always cheapest, but also always the slowest.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I have a feeling that it will be 23.7%. I have only ever imported electronic cigarettes from china and they stung me for 20% V.A.T and 3.7% tax. . . . + the shipping company charged me £20 for administration fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, that's better than 33%


It's a flat 20% import charge for computers on the declared value of the items shipped, with a £5-£15 handling fee from the postage company for all the VAT/Import paperwork.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> It's a flat 20% import charge for computers on the declared value of the items shipped, with a £5-£15 handling fee from the postage company for all the VAT/Import paperwork.


Looks like you should start a smuggling ring.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like you should start a smuggling ring.


I could literally import systems and expensive computer parts from the states, mark my price up by 10% and still be competitive... or it's a 10% saving. XD


----------



## scubadiver59

Satisfied with the Denis run...

Top Participant...over 13m


Top Hosts...top four hosts (1-4) out of the Top5


Time to find another project to abuse...


----------



## Tex1954

NOOOOO! We need big lead over SG folks!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Only another 1 million points to go and I take the top spot in DENIS for the UK. I'm 2nd and the guy above me isn't putting out any points. He's got some monster systems though so I hope he don't notice


----------



## spdaimon

Just passed 1 Million in DENIS!


----------



## Wheezo

Grats on the million spdaimon. I'll be there in another week or two hopefully.


----------



## Tex1954

NOOOOO! We need big lead over SG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 1 Million in DENIS!


Yeah! Congrats!

We need more!

*Mucha Cruncha DENIS!!!*


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> NOOOOO! We need big lead over SG
> Yeah! Congrats!
> 
> We need more!
> 
> *Mucha Cruncha DENIS!!!*


Well, get a move on there Tex...you're only doing 1/4 of my output!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, get a move on there Tex...you're only doing 1/4 of my output!!!


I have a plan!

LOL!


----------



## LarsL

I just joined the DENIS millionaire club


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I just joined the DENIS millionaire club


Gratz!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to the new DENIS Millionaires









I've just moved into the No 1 spot for the UK


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats to the new DENIS Millionaires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just moved into the No 1 spot for the UK


Gratz!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats to the new DENIS Millionaires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just moved into the No 1 spot for the UK


Way to go Doc


----------



## Wheezo

Hit 1 million in Denis and 1st overall in Canada for the time being.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/list/0/0/Canada/#1


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 1 million in Denis and 1st overall in Canada for the time being.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/list/0/0/Canada/#1


Gratz!!!


----------



## mm67

Minutes away from 5 millions in NumberFields


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Minutes away from 5 millions in NumberFields


Yay!


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 1 Million in DENIS!


Cheers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I just joined the DENIS millionaire club


Congrats on the 1 Million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats to the new DENIS Millionaires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just moved into the No 1 spot for the UK


Congrats on the top spot.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 1 million in Denis and 1st overall in Canada for the time being.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/list/0/0/Canada/#1


Nice work on the 1 Mil and the top spot in The Great White North.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Minutes away from 5 millions in NumberFields


Congrats on the 5 Mil.


----------



## BritishBob

Gratz to all.

Passed 500k on current 4p setup.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to everyone - keep on crunching


----------



## Tex1954

Just passed 10Mil DENIS... and just passed 100Mil Einstein...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Just passed 10Mil DENIS... and just passed 100Mil Einstein...


Congrats, I'm a few hours behind you on Denis


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats everyone! I've just passed 5 million on DENIS








The X5650's are putting out almost exactly 100K per day. . . not too bad


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Just passed 10Mil DENIS... and just passed 100Mil Einstein...


Congrats on all your Millions!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats everyone! I've just passed 5 million on DENIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X5650's are putting out almost exactly 100K per day. . . not too bad


Nice work on DENIS.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats everyone! I've just passed 5 million on DENIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X5650's are putting out almost exactly 100K per day. . . not too bad


Wow! That's good!


----------



## Wheezo

Passed 2.5 million credits in [email protected] and am still for the time being #1 in Canada. Doubt that will last very long lol.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/detail/8654


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the 2.5 Mil.









It looks like your Canadian ranking is pretty solid unless someone makes a big push. [email protected] Canadian Users


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Congrats! I am right behind you (different country though)


----------



## Wheezo

Yup, you gonna zoom right by be, I'll put on my blinker and move over for you


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats guys








I just passed 10 million in DENIS. I'm still no 1 in the UK but unless some of the challenge participants slow down, I'm going to lose my top spot








I'm pricing up a Xeon E5 2680 V3 ES 2.4GHz 12Core CPU but with an LGA2011-3 motherboard and DDR4 RAM, It's looking expensive.
I don't know how to tell if a motherboard is capable of running an 'ES' CPU. . . . .


----------



## spdaimon

Passed 2.5Mil on DENIS


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just passed 10 million in DENIS. I'm still no 1 in the UK but unless some of the challenge participants slow down, I'm going to lose my top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pricing up a Xeon E5 2680 V3 ES 2.4GHz 12Core CPU but with an LGA2011-3 motherboard and DDR4 RAM, It's looking expensive.
> I don't know how to tell if a motherboard is capable of running an 'ES' CPU. . . . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 2.5Mil on DENIS


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## bfromcolo

Man you guys and all your hardware! Congrats!

Meanwhile I did hit 2M on Poem, 1M on MW and 0.5M on DENIS the last couple days


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just passed 10 million in DENIS. I'm still no 1 in the UK but unless some of the challenge participants slow down, I'm going to lose my top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pricing up a Xeon E5 2680 V3 ES 2.4GHz 12Core CPU but with an LGA2011-3 motherboard and DDR4 RAM, It's looking expensive.
> I don't know how to tell if a motherboard is capable of running an 'ES' CPU. . . . .


Congrats on the 10 million. You are still holding on to the top spot in the UK. There are a few challengers moving in, but their production might drop off now that the challenge is over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 2.5Mil on DENIS


Congrats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Man you guys and all your hardware! Congrats!
> 
> Meanwhile I did hit 2M on Poem, 1M on MW and 0.5M on DENIS the last couple days


Congrats on the milestones.


----------



## tictoc

OP has been updated, and all of the "Retired" projects have been put out to pasture.









I still need to add a few projects, and I will try to get that done sooner, rather than later.









Congrats to the following new project team leaders










@mm67- [email protected]
@emoga- Quake Catcher Network
@ku4jb- YAFU


----------



## Finrond

Passed 200 million in Milkyway.


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the monster milestone.









I am just waiting for a new PSU, and then I am going to dedicate 3 7970s to nothing but MilkyWay.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Passed 200 million in Milkyway.


WOW! Nice!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats everyone on there new milestones


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Passed 200 million in Milkyway.


Wow how long have you been running that?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Passed 200 million in Milkyway.


Congrats - that's a huge achievement


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Wow how long have you been running that?


Off and On for 5 years and 4 days, technically. My sign up date is Nov 8, 2010. But I didn't have a DP card back then so I had 0 points until Early 2013.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well, I am a Special Dawg for [email protected] in Bulgaria. But this isn't really anything to take pride in.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/list/0/0/Bulgaria#1

I may try for Moo! and NFS, but they will take a while, especially now with one R9 290 less.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well, I am a Special Dawg for [email protected] in Bulgaria. But this isn't really anything to take pride in.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/160/user/list/0/0/Bulgaria#1
> 
> I may try for Moo! and NFS, but they will take a while, especially now with one R9 290 less.


#1 in country is extra great!

Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

1 billion in collatz
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/list/0/0/1040/#2


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1 billion in collatz
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/list/0/0/1040/#2


Congrats on the billion.









That is a very impressive number for a single project.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1 billion in collatz
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/list/0/0/1040/#2


Wow Dark that is alot of GPU power.
Congrats on the 1 billion in Collatz


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1 billion in collatz
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/list/0/0/1040/#2


Congrats!


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks guys. took a while. collatz was one of the first gpu projects that was on boinc. think i bought a 5850 just to run this project when it came out.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 25 mil DENIS now...

Still trying to catch mm67... not likely though....

LOL!


----------



## Wheezo

Grats Tex, that's a lot of crunching to get to that milestone.


----------



## spdaimon

1 Million in POEM....which doesnt seem too hard to get now...more points then I remember.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 1 Million in POEM....which doesnt seem too hard to get now...more points then I remember.


NICE!

Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 25 mil DENIS now...
> 
> Still trying to catch mm67... not likely though....
> 
> LOL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 1 Million in POEM....which doesnt seem too hard to get now...more points then I remember.


Congrats on the milestones.









OP is updated, and I just passed 50 miillion in POEM.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the milestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP is updated, and I just passed 50 miillion in POEM.


Wow... lotsa cruncha!

Congrats!


----------



## Finrond

4 Million WCG.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 4 Million WCG.


WoooHooo!

Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 4 Million WCG.


Congrats


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 4 Million WCG.


Awesome Job


----------



## Tex1954

Over 2.5 Mil Universe today...


----------



## mm67

Congrats, I'll be at 1 million in a couple of days. Also just passed 1 million in Enigma and 3 billion in combined.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, I'll be at 1 million in a couple of days. Also just passed 1 million in Enigma and 3 billion in combined.


Wow! You really are crunching well!

Congrats!


----------



## Finrond

200 Million in GPUGrid in T-minus 1 Hour 15 minutes.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 200 Million in GPUGrid in T-minus 1 Hour 15 minutes.


lol congrats


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in Rosetta.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Congrats, I'll be at 1 million in a couple of days. Also just passed 1 million in Enigma and 3 billion in combined.


Nice work on the 3 billion. That is a whole lot of crunchin'.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 200 Million in GPUGrid in T-minus 1 Hour 15 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in Rosetta.


Congrats on the milestones. That 200 million in GPUGrid is a nice companion to your 200 million in MilkyWay.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the milestones. That 200 million in GPUGrid is a nice companion to your 200 million in MilkyWay.


Yup, now to work on 200m in POEM! It'll be a longer haul, only have 1 GPU that runs POEM well (7950)


----------



## Tex1954

#1 in "The Lattice Project" today... took me over a year with dedicated hardware to pass Dr. Boincersteiner....










On the other side of things, if mm67 keeps it up, he will pass me in "Universe" soon....










I need more crunch power... and one of those Toshiba Nuke Power generators...



















#1 in the USA today too!


----------



## tictoc

Awesome job over taking the Dr. in Lattices. Have you crunched anymore of those monster WUs?


----------



## tictoc

OP has been updated, and I will do the big year end update this weekend.









Congrats to the following new team leaders:


@mm67- Leiden Classical
@Tex1954 - The Lattices Project
@DarkRyder- PrimeGrid | I didn't catch this when you moved up to 1st a few months back, so here is a belated congrats for you.


----------



## Tex1954

over 2.5 mil [email protected] today...

And back on the road later...


----------



## Wheezo

Hit 1 million in Einstein a little while ago.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 1 million in Einstein a little while ago.


Great start!!


----------



## Genesis1984

Looks like I hit 10 mil in poem a few days ago. Congrats to everyone recently!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't quite remember when, but I hit 2.5 million in [email protected] Possibly during the December BGB?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't quite remember when, but I hit 2.5 million in [email protected] Possibly during the December BGB?


in boincstats you can click to see last 40days. look back and see where you passed the mark


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> in boincstats you can click to see last 40days. look back and see where you passed the mark


Guessing it was middle of November then, since 40 days back shows 2.3mil. Oh well ^_^


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Guessing it was middle of November then, since 40 days back shows 2.3mil. Oh well ^_^


Check the project on Free-DC, 2 Million should be one of the milestones that you can see if you click on the points total for the project. They list like the last 10 21 milestones so it should still be there.

I just passed 100 Million overall minus Bitcoin Utopia.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> over 2.5 mil [email protected] today...
> 
> And back on the road later...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit 1 million in Einstein a little while ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Looks like I hit 10 mil in poem a few days ago. Congrats to everyone recently!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't quite remember when, but I hit 2.5 million in [email protected] Possibly during the December BGB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I just passed 100 Million overall minus Bitcoin Utopia.


Congrats on the milestones.









I will get the OP updated when I get back in town next week.


----------



## Egilman

And don't forget the Collatz team made 8 billion yesterday.









Congrats to everyone. We broke 100 million in a day during the BGB run.









As an aside I made 3 billion also.


----------



## spdaimon

Passed 5 Million in POEM


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Passed 5 Million in POEM


Me too!


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to all.









OP has been updated.


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in ClimatePrediction:


----------



## Egilman

The Collatz Team passed Boinc Italy yesterday for 8th position in the world and .....

BROKE 9 BILLION today!

Go Team!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in ClimatePrediction:


Wow that must have taken a while! I remember when it was the POTM and it seemed like one work unit took 100+ hours and returned next to no points, and half the projects didn't like me and errored out. I haven't run it since.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Wow that must have taken a while! I remember when it was the POTM and it seemed like one work unit took 100+ hours and returned next to no points, and half the projects didn't like me and errored out. I haven't run it since.


It did take a while, but mostly because I haven't really gone all out on this project very often, and when I wanted to they were out of tasks. As far as the error rate, I think they've made some changes to the way they distribute sub-projects that have helped a bunch (their sub projects now run only on one OS type, instead of having apps for linux/mac/windows for every sub project, they limit each to one OS).


----------



## Egilman

Congratz to the Boinc Collatz team, we just took #7 from LITOMYSL!!!!

And GC has no overtake, that could change at any update.

Yay TEAM! WAY TO GO!









oh btw: I broke 4 billion and took over #7 Collatz overall also


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, last BGB I broke 3 mil on Einstein

EDIT: Oh, milestone was 2.5mil and it's already been mentioned. Coffee first, forums second, I need to remember this


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in ClimatePrediction:


Congrats on the 1 Mil.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Congratz to the Boinc Collatz team, we just took #7 from LITOMYSL!!!!
> 
> And GC has no overtake, that could change at any update.
> 
> Yay TEAM! WAY TO GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw: I broke 4 billion and took over #7 Collatz overall also


Nice work on the 4 Billion







That is a whole lotta crunchin'.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whooo, last BGB I broke 3 mil on Einstein
> 
> EDIT: Oh, milestone was 2.5mil and it's already been mentioned. Coffee first, forums second, I need to remember this


Even if it doesn't make it into the OP, Congrats on the 3Mil.









Congrats to the new team project leader Egilman in [email protected] and Primaboinca









On a side note, I just passed 250 Mil in Collatz Conjecture.


----------



## mm67

1.4 point short of hitting 1 million on Leiden


----------



## Wheezo

Grats to the milestones.
I also just hit 250 million in Collatz:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197
(Once it updates!)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Grats to the milestones.
> I also just hit 250 million in Collatz:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/86/user/detail/36197
> (Once it updates!)


Congrats on the 250.









http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=col&name=36197


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks TicToc, congrats on your 250 million milestone as well.


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow 250M, congrats!

I just hit 20M in Collatz


----------



## Egilman

1 MEELion in TN-Grid....







(next update)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 1 MEELion in TN-Grid....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (next update)


1 MEELion?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1 MEELion?


AWWW Busted! Drat!


----------



## LarsL

@Egilman congrats you got a lot of serious crunching power. I would sure hate to have your power bill. I know how much I have to pay each month for folding and crunching.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> @Egilman congrats you got a lot of serious crunching power. I would sure hate to have your power bill. I know how much I have to pay each month for folding and crunching.


Thank you.

I hear ya on the cost of electricity!, fortunately I live in an area where the power is relatively inexpensive. (but the wife still mentions it from time to time)


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I hear ya on the cost of electricity!, fortunately I live in an area where the power is relatively inexpensive. (but the wife still mentions it from time to time)


The woes of the dedicated Folder/BOINCer... Worth it though









Heat and power bills is what makes me use mostly CPU-only projects outside of BGB or other events. Stopping is a no-no though


----------



## Finrond

200 Million in POEM


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 200 Million in POEM


WOW! Congrats on 200M!

And here I was wanting to show off hitting 10M in POEM!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 200 Million in POEM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 200 Million in POEM
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Congrats on 200M!
> 
> And here I was wanting to show off hitting 10M in POEM!
Click to expand...

Congrats on the POEM milestones.


----------



## magic8192

25 Million on World Community Grid.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 25 Million on World Community Grid.


Hot damn


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 25 Million on World Community Grid.


Woah, gj!

I just passed 10 million in [email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

1 EG 49,983,120 4,994,868,160 Tuvalu 9 Jun 2013, 3:18:00 UTC

Holy cow! Let me be the first to congratulate you on 5B in Collatz, at the rate your going you will be there in a few hours.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 1 EG 49,983,120 4,994,868,160 Tuvalu 9 Jun 2013, 3:18:00 UTC
> 
> Holy cow! Let me be the first to congratulate you on 5B in Collatz, at the rate your going you will be there in a few hours.


Thank you! Now there showing on FDC.

Also: I should take #3 tommorrow, (it will be close) if not, first update after.

Less than 30 days for #1


----------



## Gungnir

Damn Egilman, most impressive









In other news, I hit 65M in Collatz and 100M combined this morning.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Damn Egilman, most impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I hit 65M in Collatz and 100M combined this morning.


Congrats! I hit 100M combined this morning as well, although half of that is BU.


----------



## BeerCan

1 million TN-GRID

20 Million WCG (combined with old team and after next update)

300 Million in Poem


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> 1 million TN-GRID
> 
> 20 Million WCG (combined with old team and after next update)
> 
> 300 Million in Poem


And you'll be the Team #1 tomorrow or the day after....

Congratulations! That is some crunchin there!


----------



## Anthony20022

Just passed 10 million in Milkyway


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 25 Million on World Community Grid.


Congrats on the 25 Million. That is very impressive for WCG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 25 Million on World Community Grid.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, gj!
> 
> I just passed 10 million in [email protected]
Click to expand...

Nice work on the 10 Million in Einstein. Unlike the other GPU projects, you have to put some time into Einstein to get those millions.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 1 EG 49,983,120 4,994,868,160 Tuvalu 9 Jun 2013, 3:18:00 UTC
> 
> Holy cow! Let me be the first to congratulate you on 5B in Collatz, at the rate your going you will be there in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Now there showing on FDC.
> 
> Also: I should take #3 tommorrow, (it will be close) if not, first update after.
> 
> Less than 30 days for #1
Click to expand...

Congrats on the 5 Billion, and good luck on your trek to the top of the Collatz rankings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Damn Egilman, most impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I hit 65M in Collatz and 100M combined this morning.


Congrats on the 100 Million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Damn Egilman, most impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I hit 65M in Collatz and 100M combined this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I hit 100M combined this morning as well, although half of that is BU.
Click to expand...

Nice job on the 100 Million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> 1 million TN-GRID
> 
> 20 Million WCG (combined with old team and after next update)
> 
> 300 Million in Poem


Congrats on the milestones.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Just passed 10 million in Milkyway


Nice work on MilkyWay.

Now I need to get the OP updated with all these great achievements.


----------



## Egilman

Beercan has taken over #1 on TN-Grid.

Congratulations!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Beercan has taken over #1 on TN-Grid.
> 
> Congratulations!


Congrats Beercan!!


----------



## Wheezo

Congratulations to the new milestones and project leaders!

Hit 1 million in [email protected] today (#7 in Country).
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/158/user/detail/4868


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Congratulations to the new milestones and project leaders!
> 
> Hit 1 million in [email protected] today (#7 in Country).
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/158/user/detail/4868


Dude. Nice job.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Congratulations to the new milestones and project leaders!
> 
> Hit 1 million in [email protected] today (#7 in Country).
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/158/user/detail/4868


Congrats on the 1 million. I'm going to have to turn it up on Universe, since you are now on my threats list.









Milestones in the OP are updated, so congrats to anyone that I missed in the thread.


----------



## AlphaC

Hit 2 Mil on POGs last month (2016-02-26) and Asteroids (2016-02-10). It seems to go faster when I don't pay attention to it. I haven't been running 24/7 in a while , unfortunately.

I will be ramping up slowly for stability testing to be in the May 5 , 2016 Pentathlon


----------



## tictoc

Great to see you back around @AlphaC









Congrats on the milestones!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats everyone on your resent accomplishments.









Mine is 1mil in [email protected]


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @magic8192 taking over the team top spot in [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats everyone on your resent accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 1mil in [email protected]












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats @magic8192 taking over the team top spot in [email protected]


In addition to @magic8192 in Asteroids (BTW that is some great team camaraderie, when the user you passed is the first to congratulate







), Congrats to the other new team project leaders:


@k4m1k4z3 - BURP
@ku4jb - [email protected]
@mm67 - [email protected] BETA
@emoga - YAFU


----------



## Egilman

6 billion in Collatz, on to 7.....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 6 billion in Collatz, on to 7.....


Just WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 6 billion in Collatz, on to 7.....


Still making the rest of us look bad, I see.


----------



## mm67

Passed 10 million in Universe and pogs


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed 10 million in Universe and pogs


Big numbers for those projects, congrats mm67!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Still making the rest of us look bad, I see.


Not tryin too.......









Besides Beercan is embarrassing me in TN-grid he just crossed 2 million....

Congrats!

And Congrats to everyone for those numbers that only come from long term dedication!

You guys are the ones that make a team like this function!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed 10 million in Universe and pogs


That's awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Finrond

Nova is about to pass me for first in POGS.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Nova is about to pass me for first in POGS.


Looks like I was finally able to pass you Finrond. It seems like I have been crunching POGS forever.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Looks like I was finally able to pass you Finrond. It seems like I have been crunching POGS forever.


Those are some impressive numbers in POGS. Nice job to both of you.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed 10 million in Universe and pogs


Oh oh! I have to work harder on Universe!

LOL!

Congrats!


----------



## Finrond

5 Million in asteroids


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million in asteroids


NICE! Congrats. That must have taken a while.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> NICE! Congrats. That must have taken a while.


Not terrible actually, the points are pretty generous despite being (mostly) cpu. been getting 140-160k everyday. Should go up to over 200k now that i have 28 more cores on it


----------



## Tex1954

FINALLY after over 2 years, broke 1-Mil in The Lattice Project....


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million in asteroids


Congrats! That's great!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> FINALLY after over 2 years, broke 1-Mil in The Lattice Project....


Congrats! I've never run that project, but if it took you 2 years to hit 1M it must be a bear.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Congrats! I've never run that project, but if it took you 2 years to hit 1M it must be a bear.


It uses "Credit New" so gives few points for hours of crunching... One WU took 73 days to complete and used 20Gig of RAM doing it. I got about 73K points for that one... At the time, their smaller WU's took 10Gig of memory each to run... one needed a fast setup and maxed out memory....and 64b OS...

Actually, it's probably taken like 3.5 years in total because they had no WU's for the longest times...










PS: Put me in the #1 slot finally too... LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoooo, 10mil in GPUGrid thanks to the last BGB ^_^


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whoooo, 10mil in GPUGrid thanks to the last BGB ^_^


Cool!!!

Congrats!










PS: Over 10 Mil Universe today too! Wooohoo!


----------



## BeerCan

Passed 500 million in poem this weekend


----------



## LarsL

Awesome job everyone keep up the good work


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Passed 500 million in poem this weekend


Wow! 500 Mil... Now that's a tasty pizza!









Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Cool!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Over 10 Mil Universe today too! Wooohoo!


Many thanks! Looks like it will take some time to get such scores in Rosetta and wcg but I'm sure time will take care of all of that.


----------



## Finrond

Top 20 RAC in asteroids!


----------



## DarkRyder

tex1954 is also #1 in hemorrhoids! lol


----------



## Egilman

Congrats to all those dedicated crunchers! Persistence pays!

7, on to 8...... And the team is going to rejoin the leaders in the top five.
GO TEAM....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 6 billion in Collatz, on to 7.....


Congrats. Crunch on!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Passed 10 million in Universe and pogs


10 million, very nice. Congrats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Nova is about to pass me for first in POGS.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I was finally able to pass you Finrond. It seems like I have been crunching POGS forever.
Click to expand...

Congrats on the top spot, although it was a short run at the top, since @mm67 is now the leader in theSkyNet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million in asteroids












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> FINALLY after over 2 years, broke 1-Mil in The Lattice Project....


Congrats!! That is a well earned 1 million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whoooo, 10mil in GPUGrid thanks to the last BGB ^_^












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whoooo, 10mil in GPUGrid thanks to the last BGB ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Over 10 Mil Universe today too! Wooohoo!
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Passed 500 million in poem this weekend


500 million, very impressive.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Congrats to all those dedicated crunchers! Persistence pays!
> 
> 7, on to 8...... And the team is going to rejoin the leaders in the top five.
> GO TEAM....


The billions just keep on stacking up. Great work and congrats.


----------



## Egilman

Thankee thankee thankee.....

Just a little note, I passed 10 billion overall Boinc non-asic . Still headed for 8 billion in Collatz probably be close to 4 days away.


----------



## Tex1954

10 Billion... good grief! Where is The Llama to protest when ya need it....

LOL!

Congrats! That's huge!


----------



## Genesis1984

Just passed 100 million in collatz. Time to move back to [email protected] after that collatz break.

edit: Also passed my first million in Universe.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Just passed 100 million in collatz. Time to move back to [email protected] after that collatz break.
> 
> edit: Also passed my first million in Universe.


NICE!!!

Congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Thankee thankee thankee.....
> 
> Just a little note, I passed 10 billion overall Boinc non-asic . Still headed for 8 billion in Collatz probably be close to 4 days away.


Congrats on the 10 billion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Just passed 100 million in collatz. Time to move back to [email protected] after that collatz break.
> 
> edit: Also passed my first million in Universe.


Double congrats on the milestones. 100 million and 1 million are nice milestones to pass for GPU and CPU projects.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohooo, 5 million in [email protected]!


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woohooo, 5 million in [email protected]!


Nice!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woohooo, 5 million in [email protected]!


Congrats! Do more! Might find a heavenly weirdo thing!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats! Do more! Might find a heavenly weirdo thing!


Thanks guys, and we'll see... I'll probably bounce between it and gpugrid, but I do kind of prefer gpugrid. Maybe I should just get two gtx 960s as such would solve that debate


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Thanks guys, and we'll see... I'll probably bounce between it and gpugrid, but I do kind of prefer gpugrid. Maybe I should just get two gtx 960s as such would solve that debate


Ahhh Do the 980ti's you will never regret it. Not much more cost/watt and so much better crunchers.

Congrats on the Einstein, lotta crunchin goin on.......

On other news.....

About to take my sabbatical through the universe, Hopefully I won't accidentally slip into a black hole in my wanderings. 400K in a week of roaming the skynets. (I'll let AudioElf alone, besides I have no beer to pass)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Ahhh Do the 980ti's you will never regret it. Not much more cost/watt and so much better crunchers.
> 
> Congrats on the Einstein, lotta crunchin goin on.......


As a note, 980 Ti's are at least $900 CAD so I doubt they'd be happening any time soon. Next year I'll probably ha e a pair of gtx 980's to play with as gaming rigs will be updated, and I'd be happy enough with that. Two gm204's put out a lot less heat than two gm200's


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As a note, 980 Ti's are at least $900 CAD so I doubt they'd be happening any time soon. Next year I'll probably ha e a pair of gtx 980's to play with as gaming rigs will be updated, and I'd be happy enough with that. Two gm204's put out a lot less heat than two gm200's


That is true. it does come down to what the wallet will allow.









I know when it comes time I will be upgrading to 980ti's but then again I'm running mostly 7990's right now so it might be a while. (pretty solid GPU's)

One can wish and dream.......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> That is true. it does come down to what the wallet will allow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know when it comes time I will be upgrading to 980ti's but then again I'm running mostly 7990's right now so it might be a while. (pretty solid GPU's)
> 
> One can wish and dream.......


Agreed, dreams are always lovely to have! In the end, I'd love to get my paws on a pair of GTX 980 Ti's.... or whatever replacement Pascal brings to the table if it's even better, especially for computation... I'd just be a touch worried about that kind of heat output into the room!


----------



## Egilman

8 on to 9......


----------



## Finrond

1st in team on wuprop


----------



## Gungnir

Passed 250M on Collatz


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1st in team on wuprop


Wow, congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Passed 250M on Collatz


So YOU are the one took all the Collatz WU's and left me none! Shame shame!

LOL!

Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> So YOU are the one took all the Collatz WU's and left me none! Shame shame!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Congrats!


I took two or three pages worth of work units this morning and I think it's my only gpu program atm as well, if that counts for anything







Well, minus the bits and pieces of a few others I was experimenting with (I might turn [email protected] back on as an example since gpugrid is currently dry and barren for work)


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow, congrats!
> So YOU are the one took all the Collatz WU's and left me none! Shame shame!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank God it wasn't me!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And thanks to "thiefing" those Collatz WU's, I'm already over 1mil in Collatz!


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! I can't catch any CUDA WU's for collatz at all... oh well...









If I had more NVidia's running, maybe I *cuda* got some along the way... I *cuda* been crunching like y'all and *cuda* had some points...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! I can't catch any CUDA WU's for collatz at all... oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had more NVidia's running, maybe I *cuda* got some along the way... I *cuda* been crunching like y'all and *cuda* had some points...


Don't have any problems getting tasks for Nvidia on Windows or Linux, maybe a problem with Collatz preferences ? There are no more cuda tasks, both AMD and Nvidia now only get OpenCL tasks


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Don't have any problems getting tasks for Nvidia on Windows or Linux, maybe a problem with Collatz preferences ? There are no more cuda tasks, both AMD and Nvidia now only get OpenCL tasks


I thought I had it setup right, but I'll check again after a GPUGrid task completes in like 13 more hours..


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I thought I had it setup right, but I'll check again after a GPUGrid task completes in like 13 more hours..


I believe that CUDA is deprecated on Collatz now, at least for the newest Nvidea cards.

But you might wanna check that with Slicker over on their forums.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! I can't catch any CUDA WU's for collatz at all... oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had more NVidia's running, maybe I *cuda* got some along the way... I *cuda* been crunching like y'all and *cuda* had some points...


Nope nope, don't have any Collatz Conjecture projects sitting in my queue at all.... ....



It's suspended atm because I'm burning off one last Moo! Wrapper (00:02:30 left yay!) and three [email protected] units (with 00:35:00 minutes left each). Once those are done, it's back to the whole firing off Collatz as fast as I can ^_^ I'll be playing around with a few config files for my things soon as well, because.... Yeah, I kind of want to bump ppd up just a touch, especially for WCG


----------



## mm67

Best day ever for team on Universe and we will move up to 8th in couple of hours


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope nope, don't have any Collatz Conjecture projects sitting in my queue at all.... ....
> 
> It's suspended atm because I'm burning off one last Moo! Wrapper (00:02:30 left yay!) and three [email protected] units (with 00:35:00 minutes left each). Once those are done, it's back to the whole firing off Collatz as fast as I can ^_^ I'll be playing around with a few config files for my things soon as well, because.... Yeah, I kind of want to bump ppd up just a touch, especially for WCG


Looks like those are OpenCL tasks, not CUDA tasks... ?????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Best day ever for team on Universe and we will move up to 8th in couple of hours


GREAT! We been pushing hard on that one...

Here is what I get for Collatz tasks:

Win-1230V2

Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:48 AM work fetch resumed by user
Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:52 AM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:52 AM Requesting new tasks for NVIDIA GPU
Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:53 AM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks

Never sends any CUDA tasks OR OpenCL tasks. Yes I have everything selected and have reset the project and tried everything else...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Here is what I get for Collatz tasks:
> 
> Win-1230V2
> 
> Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:48 AM work fetch resumed by user
> Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:52 AM Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
> Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:52 AM Requesting new tasks for NVIDIA GPU
> Collatz Conjecture 5/7/2016 10:11:53 AM Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 
> Never sends any CUDA tasks OR OpenCL tasks. Yes I have everything selected and have reset the project and tried everything else...


Running out of ideas, this rig for example is almost identical with yours and has no problems getting tasks : http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/show_host_detail.php?hostid=495056

These are my settings for Collatz:


----------



## bfromcolo

Tex can you post the top of your log where it detects the devices you have installed and any configured exclusions. There should be two lines per GPU.

5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 960 (driver version 358.50, CUDA version 7.5, compute capability 5.2, 4096MB, 3370MB available, 2748 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 760 (driver version 358.50, CUDA version 7.5, compute capability 3.0, 2048MB, 1663MB available, 2439 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | CAL: ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 7850/7870 series (Pitcairn) (CAL version 1.4.1848, 1024MB, 984MB available, 4608 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 960 (driver version 358.50, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 4096MB, 3370MB available, 2748 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 760 (driver version 358.50, device version OpenCL 1.2 CUDA, 2048MB, 1663MB available, 2439 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | OpenCL: AMD/ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 7850/7870 series (Pitcairn) (driver version 1912.5 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1912.5), 1024MB, 984MB available, 4608 GFLOPS peak)
5/7/2016 7:24:51 AM | | OpenCL CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (OpenCL driver vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc., driver version 1912.5 (sse2,avx), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1912.5))


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Looks like those are OpenCL tasks, not CUDA tasks... ?????


Oh yeah, good point. I think all I've gotten is OpenCL tasks for Collatz.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Tex can you post the top of your log where it detects the devices you have installed and any configured exclusions. There should be two lines per GPU.


Sure thing... but it runs GPUGrid and PG and others just fine...

7 5/6/2016 11:51:26 AM CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 580 (driver version 361.91, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 2.0, 1536MB, 1425MB available, 1632 GFLOPS peak)
8 5/6/2016 11:51:26 AM OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 580 (driver version 361.91, device version OpenCL 1.1 CUDA, 1536MB, 1425MB available, 1632 GFLOPS peak)


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Sure thing... but it runs GPUGrid and PG and others just fine...
> 
> 7 5/6/2016 11:51:26 AM CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 580 (driver version 361.91, CUDA version 8.0, compute capability 2.0, 1536MB, 1425MB available, 1632 GFLOPS peak)
> 8 5/6/2016 11:51:26 AM OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 580 (driver version 361.91, device version OpenCL 1.1 CUDA, 1536MB, 1425MB available, 1632 GFLOPS peak)


You think this might be the problem?
Quote:


> Note: If using multiple OpenCL devices from multiple vendors (e.g. nVidia video card and Intel CPU), it is recommended that the driver with the lowest OpenCL support level (1.0, 1.1, 1.2) be installed first. If possible, install OpenCL drivers that all support the same OpenCL version.


Right off the Collatz front page. Should be able to run with 1.1, but you will need to update to a 7.6.x version of Boinc. The install order IS important, cause if you install 1.2 or 2.0 first then 1.1 won't be installed as the installer will default to already installed. (assuming the latest will run everything and it won't. installing 1.1 first gets it on the system where boinc and the clients can find it, 1.2 and 2.0 will not overwrite it on install)
On windows the visual studio libraries should be installed with the driver. I know it does this with AMD.


----------



## Tex1954

All the Win BOINC is 7.6.22... funny that only Collatz has a problem. No matter... have plenty of other setups that can run it...

It is an older card, and it is the only one on this particular setup..


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> All the Win BOINC is 7.6.22... funny that only Collatz has a problem. No matter... have plenty of other setups that can run it...
> 
> It is an older card, and it is the only one on this particular setup..


I had the same problem with my 7970's and 90's running on the 13.9 drivers wouldn't download any WU's. (no GPU's detected)
Which card is it? (how old)

I know 58xx series AMD can still run it with the right driver and the installation of the C++ package.

Went thru a complete wipe/reinstall of both Drivers and Boinc to get it working finally.

Can't find anything on it over at the Collatz boards....(but trying to find something there requires a PHD in blog searching)


----------



## Tex1954

Per a previous post, it's an EVGA GTX 580 SC...

No worries, I usually don't run collatz anyway, was just curious why it would not DL CUDA tasks...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Aaaand..... There's 5mil in Collatz. Man those points collect fast with that one


----------



## Finrond

5 Million WorldCommunityGrid woot woot


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million WorldCommunityGrid woot woot


WOW! That took a while!

Congrats!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million WorldCommunityGrid woot woot


Congrats WCG point seem tough to come by. 5 million is an accomplishment for sure.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million WorldCommunityGrid woot woot


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## fragamemnon

Broke in Country Top 3 couple of days ago... Competition isn't really tough.


----------



## Genesis1984

25 million in milkyway!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> 25 million in milkyway!


GREAT!

Congrats!


----------



## spdaimon

broke 50 Million on Collatz today!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> broke 50 Million on Collatz today!


WOW!!!

Congrats on that!


----------



## Egilman

Goal Achieved!

#1 in the World in Collatz!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Goal Achieved!
> 
> #1 in the World in Collatz!


It must have been those 10 WU's I did as a test that pushed us over the top!









WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> It must have been those 10 WU's I did as a test that pushed us over the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO!!!


It had to be! (plus all those WU's I stole from everyone else)

Ah, well it will last until Sylvester decides to take it back....
ONWARD!!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> It had to be! (plus all those WU's I stole from everyone else)
> 
> Ah, well it will last until Sylvester decides to take it back....
> ONWARD!!!!!


The new GTX 1080's are here!!! Let's buy a few!!!

*http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR*


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Goal Achieved!
> 
> #1 in the World in Collatz!


Congrats, amazing accomplishment no matter how long you hold onto it.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The new GTX 1080's are here!!! Let's buy a few!!!
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR*


I am going to get a 980ti








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> It had to be! (plus all those WU's I stole from everyone else)
> 
> Ah, well it will last until Sylvester decides to take it back....
> ONWARD!!!!!


Very impressive +rep


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Goal Achieved!
> 
> #1 in the World in Collatz!


Nice Job

Now you can wear this hat LOL


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Goal Achieved!
> 
> #1 in the World in Collatz!


Damn. _Very_ impressive.


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to everyone on all the great milestones.









I'll get the OP updated tonight.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the great milestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the OP updated tonight.


I am over 750 million in poem if you want to update that.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am over 750 million in poem if you want to update that.


Good grief that is a TON!









Congrats and well done!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am over 750 million in poem if you want to update that.


Good WORK! Congratulations!
That is a ton. What is it another month or so and you will have over a billion?

Keep on Truckin' .......

GO TEAM!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The new GTX 1080's are here!!! Let's buy a few!!!
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR*


You notice what it doesn't have support for in the specs?

CUDA

Open CL is there but no mention about CUDA.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats to everyone on all the great milestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the OP updated tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am over 750 million in poem if you want to update that.
Click to expand...

Got it, and congats on the 750.









In addition to all the great milestones, congrats to the following new team project leaders.










wes. - [email protected]
ace_quaker - [email protected]
@mm67 - [email protected] BETA
@Finrond - [email protected]
@emoga - YAFU


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> You notice what it doesn't have support for in the specs?
> 
> CUDA
> 
> Open CL is there but no mention about CUDA.


If you click on the details tab, says "2560 CUDA Cores".... Never seen specs mention anything more than that myself...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> If you click on the details tab, says "2560 CUDA Cores".... Never seen specs mention anything more than that myself...


Well I always thought that I would see the CUDA revision in the specs somewhere. I guess I was seeing things.


----------



## Egilman

Next FDC update....
9 on to 10!

(according to the Collatz home site I'm already there)

And the Team passed 16 billion.....

GO TEAM!


----------



## Egilman

1 million in Universe.


----------



## BeerCan

Nice job EG! Killing it out there.

Just wanted to let everyone know that as a team we moved into 5th place in tn-grid. We have reasonable overtakes on the next 3 teams.


----------



## tictoc

Hit two milestones today.

100 million in MilkyWay.









500 million in Collatz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 1 million in Universe.


Congrats


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm a few days away from 100k in WCG *laughs nervously* Man it takes a while when you're averaging 2k or so PPD due to only four threads (BOINC Manager usually has the other two threads I have for cpu projects on [email protected]). Not going to lie, I definitely can't wait to get my paws on that 2xE5-2690v4 rig because I suspect that such a rig would have a slightly nicer PPD on such projects ^_^


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Hit two milestones today.
> 
> 100 million in MilkyWay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 million in Collatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


 Wow congrats!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that as a team we moved into 5th place in tn-grid. We have reasonable overtakes on the next 3 teams.


I think I'll throw that project back on one of my rigs until the Pentathlon starts.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Nice job EG! Killing it out there.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that as a team we moved into 5th place in tn-grid. We have reasonable overtakes on the next 3 teams.


And your killing it on TN-Grid and Poem....

Congrats to you too!


----------



## Tex1954

FINALLY got over 5-mil in WCG !!!









Of course, on the WCG website, I have over 35-mil points... funny how they adjust that..


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> FINALLY got over 5-mil in WCG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, on the WCG website, I have over 35-mil points... funny how they adjust that..


Nice job on the 5 million in WCG.









They need to release another GPU app, so I can make it to 1 million. I think that almost all of my WCG points came from the GPU project that they had a few years back. Running my HTPC on WCG at 2k PPD, it will take me a bit to hit the 1 million milestone.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice job on the 5 million in WCG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to release another GPU app, so I can make it to 1 million. I think that almost all of my WCG points came from the GPU project that they had a few years back. Running my HTPC on WCG at 2k PPD, it will take me a bit to hit the 1 million milestone.


I made a couple mil on the GPU app, but the rest is constant crunching on several machines over these many years... since 2005 I think...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice job on the 5 million in WCG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to release another GPU app, so I can make it to 1 million. I think that almost all of my WCG points came from the GPU project that they had a few years back. Running my HTPC on WCG at 2k PPD, it will take me a bit to hit the 1 million milestone.


I hear ya, same problem here until I can get a dedicated cruncher up and running, then it'll be 56-72 threads (or more) crunching away instead of six... I suspect ppd will go up slightly when that happens









On the plus side, I'm almost up to 100k in wcg, Plus my wingman finally turned in their copy of that OpenZika project I've had sitting in "pending verification" purgatory for five days...


----------



## bfromcolo

500k in WCG! But at 9k PPD its going to take a while to hit 1M. Looking forward to the Pentathlon and running whatever it has to offer.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 500k in WCG! But at 9k PPD its going to take a while to hit 1M. Looking forward to the Pentathlon and running whatever it has to offer.


Congrats!

It's hard to make a lot of points in WCG without tons of cores crunching...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> It's hard to make a lot of points in WCG without tons of cores crunching...


I swear, I was making more points running [email protected] versus wcg, but wcg can get the occasional rather large boost when those three pages of "pending validation" files suddenly all have become complete and valid. Was fun to see a massive jump between when I left for work today and when I got home









By massive we're talking a "whopping" 6k or something like that but hey... It was nice to see for six threads.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> It's hard to make a lot of points in WCG without tons of cores crunching...


Well 24 threads on my cheap server is working pretty well, now to convince the wife that I need 5 of them, and at $17 a month each to run it, to pay for the power bill. But I do like the WCG projects, and nice to see some Zika ones in the mix. But realistically just need to put it somewhere cool where the fans don't bother anybody, those tiny power supply fans are something else noise wise, and forget about it for a couple months will get to 1M. I have moved up 15k+ positions in world ranking in the past month and I am still 47k in world ranking, I guess a lot of people run this!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, I think that's partially the reason why when I build a rig I'll build just the one rig with two E5-2670's. Rather inexpensive, plus reliable enough to just sit there, relaxing away, and crunching 24/7.

Still kind of tempting to get a dual 1366 rig as well, but no idea where I could hide it in our place to deal with the whine those tiny fans can make.


----------



## magic8192

#1 on team with WCG


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> #1 on team with WCG


Congrats! 32M points in WCG is incredible.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> #1 on team with WCG


Congrats on moving into the top spot. Your dedication to WCG has been awesome since you set up that first multi-cpu rig.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on moving into the top spot. Your dedication to WCG has been awesome since you set up that first multi-cpu rig.


The 4P loves WCG!







and so do I.


----------



## Wheezo

Congrats to Magic and and everyone with recent milestones!

Broke 1 million in [email protected] a couple days ago:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/134/user/detail/17876


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Congrats to Magic and and everyone with recent milestones!
> 
> Broke 1 million in [email protected] a couple days ago:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/134/user/detail/17876


Congrats on the million. I need to get back on Asteroids. It was one of my favorite projects a few years ago, and then it just kind of got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Egilman

The Collatz Team cracks 17 BILLION!

GO TEAM!


----------



## tictoc

Big congrats to @BeerCan on cracking the 1 Billion mark.









@Tex1954 and myself will be joining you in the Billionaires club before too much longer.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Big congrats to @BeerCan
> on cracking the 1 Billion mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tex1954
> and myself will be joining you in the Billionaires club before too much longer.


You know what we need?

One of those little flags in the sig like Folding Millionaire for Boinc, Like Boinc Billionaire or something.

Show a little love for the Boinc team...









Congrats Beercan for the 1 Billion! Takes a lot of work....









Pre congrats for you and Tex...... Great Work!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, BOINC flags or whatever they're called would be kind of neat.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> You know what we need?
> 
> *One of those little flags in the sig like Folding Millionaire for Boinc, Like Boinc Billionaire or something.*
> 
> Show a little love for the Boinc team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Beercan for the 1 Billion! Takes a lot of work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre congrats for you and Tex...... Great Work!


Completely agree with this


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> You know what we need?
> 
> One of those little flags in the sig like Folding Millionaire for Boinc, Like Boinc Billionaire or something.
> 
> Show a little love for the Boinc team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Beercan for the 1 Billion! Takes a lot of work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre congrats for you and Tex...... Great Work!


This is something i can wholeheartedly support


----------



## Gungnir

Today's Collatz breakdown so far:


EG will take #1 back next update, but for now...









Also, broke 350M in Collatz


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a decent size of the pie in your name...


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Today's Collatz breakdown so far:
> 
> 
> EG will take #1 back next update, but for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, broke 350M in Collatz


Congratz on the 350 Million and thanks for keeping the seat warm.

According to the site stats I'm now over 10 billion on Collatz, FDC should show it next update.









And my 8370 is here now and my four Arctic hybrids. Haf-2 will be going down for the upgrade to water with two 7970's running just like Haf-1
and then I get to mod a 7990 for a pair of AIO.s and test it out.

Hopefully they do the same as they do for the 7970's.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Congratz on the 350 Million and thanks for keeping the seat warm.
> 
> According to the site stats I'm now over 10 billion on Collatz, FDC should show it next update.


Very impressive.


----------



## Tex1954

Very nice!

Congrats!


----------



## 4thKor

What do I need to do to join?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What do I need to do to join?


Join Collatz?

The same way you joined CSG, Add Project from the tools menu in Boinc Manager.

And welcome aboard!

BTW:

Check out the Collatz Conjecture project support thread for important configuration information. Or just ask in the forum one of us will be around.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Join Collatz?
> 
> The same way you joined CSG, Add Project from the tools menu in Boinc Manager.
> 
> And welcome aboard!


I meant the OCN BOINC team.









I ran Collatz for about five days. Was doing 15+ mil PPD without the optimization. My piece of the pie was over 20%. Probably because you guys were gearing up for the Pentathlon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I meant the OCN BOINC team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Collatz for about five days. Was doing 15+ mil PPD without the optimization. My piece of the pie was over 20%. Probably because you guys were gearing up for the Pentathlon.


In the settings for each project you can choose the team itself. You'll have to manually select it (or maybe you can do this through BOINCtasks, or BOINC Account Manager (aka bam), but sadly there is no unified team number like with [email protected] - each project the team number is different.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In the settings for each project you can choose the team itself. You'll have to manually select it (or maybe you can do this through BOINCtasks, or BOINC Account Manager (aka bam), but sadly there is no unified team number like with [email protected] - each project the team number is different.


I've always set OCN as team for each project. I'm interested in competitive events like the Pentathlon. That's why I like the FAH Team Competion. I'm assuming there's more events. Where would be the best place to learn about them? And pardon me for all the questions. I'm new at this, but want to learn. BOINC is why I built the 2P.

And I'm seriously debating about re-configuring seven of my 980's, my Ti, and my 970's for Collatz. I enjoyed that while I was doing it.


----------



## BeerCan

So I just made 1 billion in poem


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've always set OCN as team for each project. I'm interested in competitive events like the Pentathlon. That's why I like the FAH Team Competion. I'm assuming there's more events. Where would be the best place to learn about them? And pardon me for all the questions. I'm new at this, but want to learn. BOINC is why I built the 2P.
> 
> And I'm seriously debating about re-configuring seven of my 980's, my Ti, and my 970's for Collatz. I enjoyed that while I was doing it.


In my opinion the Pentathlon is the big event of the year. We also do monthly BGB events where we just simply put up as many points as possible and give prizes for participation. There is also the project of the month where we try to improve our team position in a particular set of projects. There are other competitions out there that go on, but we don't really participate that much as a team. There has been some discussion from time to time, but it never really happens.

The cool thing about BOINC is that it accommodates a wide variety of motivations for volunteering computing time.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> So I just made 1 billion in poem


Very impressive!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> So I just made 1 billion in poem


VERY VERY impressive. What was it six months? Very IMPRESSIVE.

Welcome to the billionaires club!


----------



## BeerCan

Yeah just a little over 6 months, I am lucky to have the hardware









Gonna see if I can hit 2 billion by the end of the year

Thanks for the kudos EG and magic


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats everyone! I think I made it past a Billion (without ASICS) sometime recently. It's been hard since I had to quit GPU crunching.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I hear you on that. I've recently been on and off with gpu's, and I kind of miss the ppd they brought to the table. On the flipside, I've gotten a good amount of cpu stuff done... Well, as much as a single 4770k can do anyways.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats everyone! I think I made it past a Billion (without ASICS) sometime recently. It's been hard since I had to quit GPU crunching.


And congrats to you too! A billion is a show of commitment.

We really do need one of those little sig thingy's for boinc Billionaires. Looks like we have a few....


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Congrats everyone! I think I made it past a Billion (without ASICS) sometime recently. It's been hard since I had to quit GPU crunching.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I hear you on that. I've recently been on and off with gpu's, and I kind of miss the ppd they brought to the table. On the flipside, I've gotten a good amount of cpu stuff done... Well, as much as a single 4770k can do anyways.


Hear hear. With me switrching GPUs like crazy, and going all the way from a R7 240 ro a R9 290X and everything in between, GPU crunching has been sent to second place. If only i didn't have my lil ASIC miner, i wouldn't even be crunching this much.

However now with my 290X which i do not plan to abandon at all, plus i finally fixed my mobo issues, i can finally dedicate some CPU for BOINC at the very least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> We really do need one of those little sig thingy's for boinc Billionaires. Looks like we have a few....


I'm a little far off that goal, but i'll get there... someday


----------



## tictoc

Congratulations are in order for the whole team.
















We have now amassed more than *50 Billion Combined Points* (without Bitcoin Utopia)
























I also crossed a nice personal milestone, and I now have over 1 Billion Combined Points (without Bitcoin Utopia).


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congratulations are in order for the whole team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have now amassed more than *50 Billion Combined Points* (without Bitcoin Utopia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also crossed a nice personal milestone, and I now have over 1 Billion Combined Points (without Bitcoin Utopia).


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congratulations are in order for the whole team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have now amassed more than *50 Billion Combined Points* (without Bitcoin Utopia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also crossed a nice personal milestone, and I now have over 1 Billion Combined Points (without Bitcoin Utopia).


Congrats tictoc


----------



## Finrond

Congrats!!


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in Universe.


----------



## mmonnin

I'll be right there too


----------



## Wheezo

Small milestone but 2.5million in Primegrid:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018

Thanks!


----------



## Egilman

11, On to 12...... (showing on the home site, will show up on FDC tomorrow)

And the team passed 19 billion.....

GO TEAM!


----------



## Finrond

1 million in enigma


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 million in enigma


Nice! This project has hooked me. I want to see that message LOL


----------



## Finrond

250 Million in POEM


----------



## mmonnin

20 billion in Collatz for OCN.


----------



## 4thKor

Is #1 computer in Universe a worthy reason to post?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is #1 computer in Universe a worthy reason to post?


Yes!


----------



## spdaimon

geez..you're almost ready to take my #3 spot. I gotta get some rigs working on it again!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats to everyone! I'm not hitting any milestones but I should get a gold star or something, for putting up with the fans on my HPZ600 screaming along in my bedroom (running DENNIS), through the hottest couple of days so far this year - and the hottest day I can remember for years - In the UK


----------



## 4thKor

Just put 64 more c/t's on Universe.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just put 64 more c/t's on Universe.


He's a madman!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He's a madman!


Picked up another DL580 G7 w/four E7-4830's dirt cheap. Couldn't resist. Can't build one for $8.75 c/t.


----------



## mmonnin

He must have seen that someone else has 4 computers in the top 20 and he only had 3. Just leave 1 spot for me.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> He must have seen that someone else has 4 computers in the top 20 and he only had 3. Just leave 1 spot for me.


"Anonymous" has eight.


----------



## mmonnin

Well crap. Anon has 8, you get 9. Doesn't leave much room for my 2P now does it.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> He must have seen that someone else has 4 computers in the top 20 and he only had 3. Just leave 1 spot for me.


"Anonymous" has eight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Well crap. Anon has 8, you get 9. Doesn't leave much room for my 2P now does it.


I'm done for a while. I have to just say NO!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> He must have seen that someone else has 4 computers in the top 20 and he only had 3. Just leave 1 spot for me.


"Anonymous" has eight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Well crap. Anon has 8, you get 9. Doesn't leave much room for my 2P now does it.


I'm done for a while. I have to just say NO!

Something screwy is going on with the OCN site.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And then there's me.... Maybe one of these days I'll be at that point with [email protected], but that's a lot of E5 v3's in there, so who knows.


----------



## Egilman

1.7 billion in moo!

Crunch on!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in Universe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Small milestone but 2.5million in Primegrid:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 11, On to 12...... (showing on the home site, will show up on FDC tomorrow)
> 
> And the team passed 19 billion.....
> 
> GO TEAM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 million in enigma


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 250 Million in POEM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is #1 computer in Universe a worthy reason to post?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 1.7 billion in moo!
> 
> Crunch on!


Congrats on all the milestones.


----------



## spdaimon

Just passed 100M in Collatz!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 100M in Collatz!


Nice! Hoping to get there myself in a week or so.


----------



## spdaimon

I just noticed that I am 2M shy of 200M combined credits without BU, too. Pretty sad that 50% of my points is Collatz that probably haven't even run as long as the others.


----------



## 2002dunx

Yeah ! I have just got to 8 million in Cosmology and 20 million in Asteroids.....

Small beer compared to some I know, but we do what we can









dunx


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Just passed 100M in Collatz!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Yeah ! I have just got to 8 million in Cosmology and 20 million in Asteroids.....
> 
> Small beer compared to some I know, but we do what we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


Congrats.









The OP has been updated. If anyone sees anything that needs to be added or changed let me know.









If I missed it earlier in the thread, congrats to the following new team project leaders:


@BeerCan - [email protected]
@magic8192 - World Community Grid
@nova4005 - theSkyNet POGS


----------



## Egilman

The Moo team just passed 2.3 Billion!

GO TEAM!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP has been updated. If anyone sees anything that needs to be added or changed let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed it earlier in the thread, congrats to the following new team project leaders:
> 
> @BeerCan
> - [email protected]
> @magic8192
> - World Community Grid
> @nova4005
> - theSkyNet POGS


Congratz to the new team project leaders


----------



## Egilman

12 Billion on Collatz, now completely switched over to Moo.


----------



## BeerCan

Next update I should be #1 in USA for poem with just over 1.35 billion points.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Next update I should be #1 in USA for poem with just over 1.35 billion points.


Congrats on moving up to the top of the USA!!!









You are half way to #1 in the world, and at your current rate you will be #2 in no time.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Next update I should be #1 in USA for poem with just over 1.35 billion points.


That Brother, is one heck of an accomplishment!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Egilman

as an aside, 1.8 billion in Moo.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Next update I should be #1 in USA for poem with just over 1.35 billion points.


man...and to think I just passed 10 Million in POEM


----------



## Egilman

1.9 billion in Moo.
On to 2.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And here I am happy to be slowly moving towards 10mil in Einstein and 2.5mil in PrimeGrid.... Think I broke 5mil in Poem too but can't remember.


----------



## mmonnin

5mil in Universe for a Venus badge and top 100 overall. The number of WUs waiting to be validated there is growing like crazy there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have a few [email protected] work units...... Where the wingman was never assigned, even a few weeks later


----------



## mmonnin

Yup. I stopped DL'ing new work around 100k prior to 5mil but as soon as I did that the credit trickled in and I had to get some more unless I wanted to wait weeks more for 5mil badge. Prior to the BHSpin 2 and Quark apps my validation pending WUs were around 300. After those apps started its been more like 450 average. If I had continued the average would have gone up considerably.

Here is a WU that I completed on July 28th. Wingman aborted on Aug 2nd and it still hasn't had a 2nd wingman WU sent out. I'm surprised I completed it. I would have aborted it too had I noticed with it being the tasks with 10 in the name that take forever.

http://universeathome.pl/universe/workunit.php?wuid=6292486

The oldest WU sent in w/o credit will have it's 2nd wingman expire tomorrow, so 4 weeks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Seems while I do have about a dozen or so that currently have no wingman at all, only two are over a week, and they both hit three weeks since completion on my end tomorrow. it's still annoying that they're sending out a bunch of new stuff, but no wingman stuff for all the units that have been sitting there without validation. Most other projects the highest priority seems to be ensuring all work units have a wingman, and if someone abandons or times out, a new wingman is assigned rather quickly.

I honestly can't wait until I get my paws on two of those Natex bundles because then my goal of getting Asteroids, Rosetta, Skynet Pogs, [email protected], and Universe all to above a million points will happen a LOT faster


----------



## Finrond

#1 for team in Enigma


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> #1 for team in Enigma


congratz!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

.... .....I have the luck of being the [email protected] user of the day. What's with these projects where I post ONCE and like three days later I'm featured?


----------



## mmonnin

I guess that happens if you actually fill out the profile and add an image. I recognized your post just by the familiar avatar over there. Do you get notified via email or something once you're the profile of the day?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I guess that happens if you actually fill out the profile and add an image. I recognized your post just by the familiar avatar over there. Do you get notified via email or something once you're the profile of the day?


Yes indeed, the email you sign up on gets an email sent stating you're featured as the profile of the day. I'd copy/paste the email, but I kind of nuked it already it seems. Weird part is with [email protected] I was featured despite not having a profile... Which of course I pretty quickly scrambled to get one written up. Decided that it's probably best to take the profile I'd written for [email protected] and put it into all the projects I'm working on... Sure, such isn't the most unique of things to do, but at the same time it's actually something that I did sit down and spend time writing, so I figured why not use it?


----------



## bfromcolo

Well its been a long time coming but 1M BOINC points in WCG! My little server helped a lot at 9K PPD in WCG. I think I will move over to Rosetta for a while for my CPU pet project.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well its been a long time coming but 1M BOINC points in WCG! My little server helped a lot at 9K PPD in WCG. I think I will move over to Rosetta for a while for my CPU pet project.


Congrats on the milestone. Getting 1 million in WCG is a nice accomplishment.


----------



## 4thKor

This DL580 is driving me nuts. Couldn't get Nvidia or ATI drivers to work in Mint, so I loaded Win7 with a bit of a hassle (can't run it on Smart Array). Now I can't seem to find any ethernet drivers that will work, and I can't find any specs on the SPI board to find out which controller it uses. Quite frustrating. Thinking about just picking up a PCI ethernet card and seeing if that'll work.


----------



## BeerCan

On mint with the proprietary drivers did you also install nvidia-modprobe ?

Also you should be able to get the windows drivers for the nic from HP's site. What gen 580 is it?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> On mint with the proprietary drivers did you also install nvidia-modprobe ?


I used this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I used this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide


After you install the nvidia driver do

sudo apt-get install nvidia-modprobe or you might have to d/l it to install. It allows not root programs to load the nvidia kernel. I needed it on my machines


----------



## 4thKor

I've since decided to run dual 7990's in this beast. So I need to be able to run ATI drivers. There's a dozen guides on the net. I tried the Mint one and borked everything. Couldn't run the prerequisite to install, so I went for it anyway and on reboot had no video.

This thing (HP DL580 G7 w/quad 4870's) has been quite the learning experience. But I'm stubborn, and WILL figure it out! Must have reasonably high-powered GPU's to get the most out of power consumption. She pulls 700 watts at 9 amps. And that's with just one 7990. I plan on running three.


----------



## bfromcolo

100M in Collatz


----------



## Egilman

2 billion on Moo Yesterday.....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 100M in Collatz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 2 billion on Moo Yesterday.....


Double congrats. That is a whole lot of crunching.









OP will be updated later tonight.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

At current production rates, looks like I'll hit 10mil in POEM and Einstein around the same time, but that's still a bit away.


----------



## 4thKor

May be the wrong thread, but I'm quite proud to announce I FINALLY got the 7990's up and running in the DL580!

I may need help in configuring these though, as I haven't been able to get any GPU tasks in Collatz or Seti.

And what would be the best project to run with both CPU and GPU? I'd like to take full advantage of both in one project and work my way to #1,


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those 7990's wouldn't have to worry about being hungry in [email protected] or PrimeGrid


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> May be the wrong thread, but I'm quite proud to announce I FINALLY got the 7990's up and running in the DL580!
> 
> I may need help in configuring these though, as I haven't been able to get any GPU tasks in Collatz or Seti.
> 
> And what would be the best project to run with both CPU and GPU? I'd like to take full advantage of both in one project and work my way to #1,


I can get them working for ya.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I can get them working for ya.


Sooooo....... Let's do this!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> May be the wrong thread, but I'm quite proud to announce I FINALLY got the 7990's up and running in the DL580!
> 
> I may need help in configuring these though, as I haven't been able to get any GPU tasks in Collatz or Seti.
> 
> And what would be the best project to run with both CPU and GPU? I'd like to take full advantage of both in one project and work my way to #1,


On the GPU's it depends on what you want.
Sheer volume of points? Collatz hands down. (and the 7990 is still king of the hill there)

Move up the leaderboard on the project you choose? Collatz, Poem, Milky Way, Moo or Primegrid all work well for that on a 7990. (although Collatz, Poem and Moo are probably the two best for that. IMHO)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> On the GPU's it depends on what you want.
> Sheer volume of points? Collatz hands down. (and the 7990 is still king of the hill there)
> 
> Move up the leaderboard on the project you choose? Collatz, Poem, Milky Way, Moo or Primegrid all work well for that on a 7990. (although Collatz, Poem and Moo are probably the two best for that. IMHO)


i'm sure if i had better cooling on it my 295x2 would lap the 7990









If i can catch him online i will get his collatz going.


----------



## BeerCan

poem is a good gpu based project for AMD cards, although Maxwell based cards are not to shabby either


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> poem is a good gpu based project for AMD cards, although Maxwell based cards are not to shabby either


700k ppd or so with a GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition running on stock clocks and two tasks at a time... Nope, not bad at all I'd say.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 700k ppd or so with a GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition running on stock clocks and two tasks at a time... Nope, not bad at all I'd say.


So how do I edit the app_info.xml file for multiple tasks? I'm finding nothing....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So how do I edit the app_info.xml file for multiple tasks? I'm finding nothing....


I can post a basic app_config.xml code when I get home. I'm about a twenty five minute walk from home atm


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can post a basic app_config.xml code when I get home. I'm about a twenty five minute walk from home atm


I'd appreciate it. I think I've fried my brain just getting these 7990's up and running. Quite a process.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'd appreciate it. I think I've fried my brain just getting these 7990's up and running. Quite a process.


Code:



Code:


<app_config>
<app> 
<name>poemcl</name>
<user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>0.5</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

That's pretty much the one I was running.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> <user_friendly_name>POEM++ OpenCL</user_friendly_name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>0.5</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>
> 
> That's pretty much the one I was running.


I found several different ones. Just not sure how to fill in the "blanks".


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I found several different ones. Just not sure how to fill in the "blanks".


I know for a single core GPU card, it works... But the big question is how it'll work with AMD cards, especially the duals you have. Hopefully someone with experience with them will be able to help out with any additional code that may be required soon ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I know for a single core GPU card, it works... But the big question is how it'll work with AMD cards, especially the duals you have. Hopefully someone with experience with them will be able to help out with any additional code that may be required soon ^_^


That's what I was referring to when I said I have found nothing. I've googled this for hours to no avail. Have decided to set cpu usage to 90% of cpu's. I'll see if that helps. Right now I'm only using 15% of one GPU.


----------



## mmonnin

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

There is a section for cc_config and app_config.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm sure if i had better cooling on it my 295x2 would lap the 7990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can catch him online i will get his collatz going.


Actually, that was one of the biggest disappointments about the Hawaii cards as compared to the Tahitis, The x 295 will not outproduce a properly tuned 7990 just like the 290 will not outproduce a 7970. there are years worth of stats to prove it on the main site.
they come close, but are not faster....

I had high hopes for the 1080's seeing as the 980Ti's came very close to matching a 7990 card for card but preliminarily they also fall a little short of topping a 7990. (but a 1080 is an improvement on a 980)

It is difficult to replace a 7990 today, so as these go by the wayside, (almost 6 years old) I'll be replacing them with 1080's as the best alternative since my 7990's are getting long in the tooth.(and I can put three of them in a single machine instead of only two)


----------



## 4thKor

Is anybody running these in Linux?


----------



## 4thKor

I can pick up a pair of Maxwell Titan X's for $1200. Wondering if you guys think that's a good deal. I've successfully got the DL580 up and running with a 980 and want to get some GPU power in this thing. 7990's didn't work out.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I can pick up a pair of Maxwell Titan X's for $1200. Wondering if you guys think that's a good deal. I've successfully got the DL580 up and running with a 980 and want to get some GPU power in this thing. 7990's didn't work out.


Titan Blacks outperform Titan X... but you could get a couple GTX 980 Ti's for that amount now easy and do better with them I think... in fact, you could get two GTX 1080's now for $100 more and smoke the 980 Ti's in FP32...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Titan Blacks outperform Titan X... but you could get a couple GTX 980 Ti's for that amount now easy and do better with them I think... in fact, you could get two GTX 1080's now for $100 more and smoke the 980 Ti's in FP32...


Picked up a pair of Ti's for $800.

Got one of the 7990's up and going in Mint 17.3 in the DL580x4 E7-4830 with open source drivers. Everything checks out, but I can't get any tasks in Collatz or Einstein. Not sure what the deal is.

@DarkRyder I need some help.


----------



## 4thKor

4 x E7-4870'S WITH TWO 980-Ti's up and running Moo! I'll hit 1mil today at least.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 4 x E7-4870'S WITH TWO 980-Ti's up and running Moo! I'll hit 1mil today at least.


PICTURE$ PLEASE!!!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> PICTURE$ PLEASE!!!




They're HP servers I've gutted all the server stuff from and used after market cables that fit the 10-pin accessory power ports for the GPU's. The bottom one is the DL580-G7 I put the 980 Ti's in. The top one is a G5. I've also got two more G7's with 64 processors each. If I fire all four up I'm running 232 processors.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 
> 
> They're HP servers I've gutted all the server stuff from and used after market cables that fit the 10-pin accessory power ports for the GPU's. The bottom one is the DL580-G7 I put the 980 Ti's in. The top one is a G5. I've also got two more G7's with 64 processors each. If I fire all four up I'm running 232 processors.


Wholly Molly!

NICE!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ding, 10mil in [email protected], whoooo!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ding, 10mil in [email protected], whoooo!


Congrats! Way to go!


----------



## 4thKor

Yes, Congrats! Now that I think I've got the bugs worked out on this thing I may switch things around a bit. I need a project that would fully utilize the CPU's. Or is Moo! a good one for that?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yes, Congrats! Now that I think I've got the bugs worked out on this thing I may switch things around a bit. I need a project that would fully utilize the CPU's. Or is Moo! a good one for that?


I'm guessing any CPU+GPU project is dominated by GPU points so probably not Moo!. Going down the OCN overall points I see World Community Grid, Pogs, Rosetta, Universe, etc as the top CPU only projects. Not a complete list but many are here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/737931/info-list-of-boinc-projects/0_30


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 
> 
> They're HP servers I've gutted all the server stuff from and used after market cables that fit the 10-pin accessory power ports for the GPU's. The bottom one is the DL580-G7 I put the 980 Ti's in. The top one is a G5. I've also got two more G7's with 64 processors each. If I fire all four up I'm running 232 processors.


I'm afraid to ask what kind of power that draws.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'm guessing any CPU+GPU project is dominated by GPU points so probably not Moo!. Going down the OCN overall points I see World Community Grid, Pogs, Rosetta, Universe, etc as the top *CPU* only projects. Not a complete list but many are here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/737931/info-list-of-boinc-projects/0_30


FTFY


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I like pogs because their dashboard site gives you tons of info on the various badges, as well as what galactic surveys you've helped out with ^_^


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> FTFY


Yikes. Updated my post. Thanks.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I'm afraid to ask what kind of power that draws.


600w at idle, 1200 under full load with two GPU's.

I built (reconfigured?) these mainly for the Pentathlon. By next year I hope to have two packed with GPU's (3 each). They pull too much power to run them on any one circuit in my place concurently, with the exception of the dryer, which is in the basement. I'm going to run a line from it that plugs in to that socket up through the floor to a box that I'll put two 110v plugs in. That gives me 30 amps, which is what two of these beasts will come close to pulling. Just gotta' git 'er done!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 600w at idle, 1200 under full load with two GPU's.
> 
> I built (reconfigured?) these mainly for the Pentathlon. By next year I hope to have two packed with GPU's (3 each). They pull too much power to run them on any one circuit in my place concurently, with the exception of the dryer, which is in the basement. I'm going to run a line from it that plugs in to that socket up through the floor to a box that I'll put two 110v plugs in. That gives me 30 amps, which is what two of these beasts will come close to pulling. Just gotta' git 'er done!


So no drying clothes for 2 weeks during the Pentathlon?







Thats commitment. I noticed it looks like these are pointed straight out the window for heat removal haha.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> So no drying clothes for 2 weeks during the Pentathlon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats commitment. I noticed it looks like these are pointed straight out the window for heat removal haha.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> So no drying clothes for 2 weeks during the Pentathlon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats commitment. I noticed it looks like these are pointed straight out the window for heat removal haha.


I say put the screaming server fans to use, so why not push it out the window, that's an ingenious idea.


----------



## 4thKor

Got both of the 7990's fired up. Had to get a PCIe extension cable so I could separate them. When they were next to each other the inside card went to 95c within a few minutes. Now they're both at a comfortable 67/58. I assume one GPU naturally runs hotter.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Got both of the 7990's fired up. Had to get a PCIe extension cable so I could separate them. When they were next to each other the inside card went to 95c within a few minutes. Now they're both at a comfortable 67/58. I assume one GPU naturally runs hotter.


Yeah it's the upper one in a standard vertical case that gets hot, but also the one that has the fans inside next to the other one.

What happens is they start a heat loop since the exhaust is out of the top of the card dumping the heat into the case, the upper card draws from the exhaust from the lower card so the heatsink isn't as efficient.

That is the real issue with 7990's that they dump the heat into the case rather than like most cards where they dump the heat outside the case.

There was a case mfg'er, Maingear, I think that claimed to have built a case that would keep both card running at spec temp (85deg on a 7990) in an enclosed case. It was that case that mounted the cards vertically. But I only saw the report and have never seen an example.

They quit working on the problem when it was figured that most gamers would not be building a dual 7990 rig since at the time a 7990 could handle most any game in existence. ( as long as you play it at normal resolutions) so they quit development on the issue.

I've tried the red mod on a 7990, works great for one chip, but not for the second one ot at least I couldn't get it to cool both. and Full cover blocks are expensive, IF you can find anyone that has some in stock.

Also when the card was first designed, the fans were double ball bearing and would last about three years at 90% before they would fail. the replacements available off eBay are sleeve bearing fans and only last about 8 months on average.

I have come up with a solution for the fan issue.

90MM server grade case fans that can blow 70-80 cfm at greater than 4 SP. It's easy to zip tie them together into a block of three and with the original fans and shroud off the card, was easy to zip tie to the heatsinks. 60,000 hours average life at 100% power directly off the power supply. Keeps them running at moderate overclocks (5-10%) under max safe temp.
An added bonus, if one goes bad, you can replace the single fan, you do not have to replace all three.

Initial cost is about 40.00 per card to do this mod, then 12.00 per fan to replace any gone bad. AND, they are half as loud as the original fans at full speed.

I have found that 7990's are indestructible as long as you keep them cool.

Great card....

That was my solution.....

Oh and BTW...
2.1 billion on Moo......


----------



## 4thKor

Strapping a couple of SP-120's on them works very well too. I also re-TIMed them, which made a huge difference in itself.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Strapping a couple of SP-120's on them works very well too. I also re-TIMed them, which made a huge difference in itself.


That will do the job very well also, as long as the average CFM is over 60 with high SP.

I found that the original TIM is the first to go, it just bakes to a solid then separates from the chip. Fans spinning their hearts out at 4200 RPM while the card goes to 102 and shuts down in 90 seconds.

The lowest grade of TIM I would use is Arctic Silver, but I have seen it dry out over time also. MX4 works great also and I haven't seen it dry out yet, but I have found that Arctic Alumina to be the best available TIM for any demanding high temp situation where it HAS to stay in contact and flexible. Never seen it dry out yet. Heat transfer is just a skosh better than MX4.

Glad you got your 7990's running, I think you will be very happy with them as crunchers, they are an amazing card for obsolescent hardware.


----------



## Finrond

! million + in Citizen Science Grid


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Got both of the 7990's fired up. Had to get a PCIe extension cable so I could separate them. When they were next to each other the inside card went to 95c within a few minutes. Now they're both at a comfortable 67/58. I assume one GPU naturally runs hotter.


Gotta question brother,

You runnin MOO on both those 7990's?

My dual 7990's are putting out 2mil+ per day.......

Given your experience folding, you might know this already but this is how I run mine on the dual 7990's

1. You cannot run it on GPU and CPU at the same time, they conflict. The need for the CPU on the GPU side will confuse boinc and slow them both down to a crawl. Besides CPU takes forever to run, run it only on GPU's

2. Doesn't need a lot of powerful fast memory slow your mem clocks down as low as they will go, save that heat. Mine are at 750 saves at least 5-7 degrees on heat

3. It doesn't tolerate a lot of overclock either my core clock is 1050, A 5% overclock do more and it overworks the GPU generating a lot of heat.

4. Devolt the cards. I have mine running at 1.05 -1.1 volt (stock is 1.2) no need to pump more power to them than you really need to. More power only equals more heat in many of these applications. (like Collatz also) General rule of thumb keep it .05 volt above your core clock ie if your running at 1,000 core keep the volts at 1.050. Each card is different and some require a little more than others so if the card quits and the driver bails, (which resets the temp to 1.200 volts) bump the voltage by .025 until she runs stable. Always keep the voltage as low as you can running at the highest core clock you can, stable. Does wonders for the 7990.

Dial those two cards in and they will beat anything else out there at crunchin.

One more thing about Moo, occasionally a WU will hang up and run in a loop continuously processing and not finish. if you run into one of those just abort it. Boinc should start another automatically.


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks, EG. I've just been running these at stock on everything but fans, which I have at 100%. Don't know much about these, so I appreciate the advice! I'll start getting them dialed in in the next few days.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks, EG. I've just been running these at stock on everything but fans, which I have at 100%. Don't know much about these, so I appreciate the advice! I'll start getting them dialed in in the next few days.


Good deal!
But one more thing about the fans, if they are stock fans, run them at 90% they will still push 95% of the air you get at 100% and last four times longer.

An added benefit, they will run about 3-4 degrees cooler also.

I know it shocked me when I learned that one also. Those fans put out a huge amount of heat all by themselves running full bore...

Normal operating temp on these is 85 degrees anything under that your good to go. It is what they were designed for.

My Blackhawk 3 is running at 75 on the hot chip and 65 on the coolest one in a standard full tower 24/7 for the last 6 years.


----------



## 4thKor

Backed voltage off to 1050, memory to 750, and fans to 90%. I believe these are original. All seems well! Haven't seen much in temp change yet, but I have figured out these things take a bit to cool off.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Backed voltage off to 1050, memory to 750, and fans to 90%. I believe these are original. All seems well! Haven't seen much in temp change yet, but I have figured out these things take a bit to cool off.


Yeah 10 to 20 minutes to restabilize at a lower temp.

A faster way is to shut them down for five minutes, they will usually bleed off the heat very quickly as long as they are not running. (wonderful heatsink design, very efficient)


----------



## 4thKor

Which core client should I be running? I have it on auto select.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Which core client should I be running? I have it on auto select.


I run the ATI14 stream client, and I wouldn't worry about the App config settings leave them alone. Select AMD GPU and shut down the rest,

Then........

Do it by an App_Config.xml file in the projects directory.

the content of mine is thus....

Code:



Code:


<app_config>
    <app_version>
       <app_name>dnetc</app_name>
       <plan_class>ati14</plan_class>
       <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
       <ngpus>1</ngpus>
   </app_version>
   <project_max_concurrent>8</project_max_concurrent>
</app_config>

This allows the project to only run the stream client.. Which is one heck of a lot easier on the CPU's and runs a few seconds faster.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I run the ATI14 stream client, and I wouldn't worry about the App config settings leave them alone. Select AMD GPU and shut down the rest,
> 
> Then........
> 
> Do it by an App_Config.xml file in the projects directory.
> 
> the content of mine is thus....
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>dnetc</app_name>
> <plan_class>ati14</plan_class>
> <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
> <ngpus>1</ngpus>
> </app_version>
> <project_max_concurrent>8</project_max_concurrent>
> </app_config>
> 
> I'm not sure how to add this to the directory. Windows is way different from Linux.
> 
> This allows the project to only run the stream client.. Which is one heck of a lot easier on the CPU's and runs a few seconds faster.


----------



## 4thKor

For some reason the OCN site is borking my quote/response. Can you show me how to add this to the directory?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> For some reason the OCN site is borking my quote/response. Can you show me how to add this to the directory?


I'm a windows guy myself but I will look and find out, I know there should be a projects dir under the Boinc dir, inside that is the individual projects directory, that is where is is added.
I will see if I can find the proper path.

One of our Linux users should know where it is. If they want to chime in here.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I'm a windows guy myself but I will look and find out, I know there should be a projects dir under the Boinc dir, inside that is the individual projects directory, that is where is is added.
> I will see if I can find the proper path.
> 
> One of our Linux users should know where it is. If they want to chime in here.


I found it. I'm actually running these in Win 7, as Linux doesn't support these and every time I install an older OS that does I end up getting updates that bork everything.

What drivers are you running? I was running 17.3 with no AMD Overdrive as my card wasn't supported. Discovered I was only clocked at 500 on one card. Uninstalled 17.3 and am loading 15.11 with CCC now.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I found it. I'm actually running these in Win 7, as Linux doesn't support these and every time I install an older OS that does I end up getting updates that bork everything.
> 
> What drivers are you running? I was running 17.3 with no AMD Overdrive as my card wasn't supported. Discovered I was only clocked at 500 on one card. Uninstalled 17.3 and am loading 15.11 with CCC now.


Windows is easy, it goes in C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\moowrap.net

You may have to unhide C:\ProgramData\

The best driver to use with a 7990 is the last full WHQL Catalyst which is 15.7. (the 15.11 was the last beta that they released as WHQL when they decided to end Catalyst development, so the last FULL WHQL catalyst was 15.7)

Personally I use Afterburner, but even there, you need to use AB 4.1.1 NOT 4.2, 4.2 isn't as compatible with the older hardware like they claim.

I also installed these as driver only, none of the other game playing garbage.

You will also want to use DDU to do a clean wipe of all older/other brand drivers before installing these.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm not finding 15.7. I went to Guru and every time I try to download it I'm redirected to AMD's site to "find my driver".


----------



## 4thKor

I think I've successfully installed 15.11.1 Beta. 4.11 AB is showing 1000mhz on all four GPU's and temps are now equal- hitting 82/68 both cards.


----------



## Egilman

Yep your there, only thing left is to tweak the individual settings in individual optimization mode. (if you want to go that deep into it)

The temps on my four chips are...

Card #1

Chip #1 (GPU1); 77 Chip #2 (GPU2); 74

Card #2

Chip #1 (GPU3); 71 Chip #2 (GPU4); 65

Of course GPU1 is set to 1000 core at 1.075 volts 93% usage
GPU2 is 1050 core at 1.050 volts 94% usage
GPU3 is 1050 core at 1.100 volts 97% usage
GPU4 is 1050 core at 1.050 volts 97% usage

And this is with 90mm, 78cfm dual BB server fans running at 100% off the PS.

Getting about 17 minutes average per wu. (my four dual 7990's are the top four machines on moo yours will be joining mine)

Your on the firing range with a pair of 7990's now!

GOOD JOB!

Update:

AMD doesn't support Catalyst anymore, neither do they support the 7990 either. (and crimson is not backwards compatible)

Here is the 15.7 driver from driver cloud...

amd catalyst 15.7 with dotnet45 win7 64bit


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks for all the help EG! I'm crunching away with the 15.7 driver. Temps are running 83/78 more or less. I've got AB set to mirror cards. I'll start tweaking on the cores individually after it settles in for a few days.

What fans are you using? Specs on fans I found refer to mmH2O. I found some with 7.67 at 68 cfm.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-brushless-AFB0912VH-F1588-Fan-12V-DC-3-Pin-Connector-Original-Dell-/401118903801?hash=item5d648cbdf9:g:NT4AAOSw~oFXMe7r


----------



## Tex1954

You can get the last released legacy drivers by selecting "Other" on the support page and get this:

*http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows%207%20-%2064*


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks for all the help EG! I'm crunching away with the 15.7 driver. Temps are running 83/78 more or less. I've got AB set to mirror cards. I'll start tweaking on the cores individually after it settles in for a few days.
> 
> What fans are you using? Specs on fans I found refer to mmH2O. I found some with 7.67 at 68 cfm.


My pleasure! Love to have another 7990 user up and running right, It's a great card if your willing to tweak it a little.

Bgears 90 mm 2 Ball Bearing High Speed High Performance Fan, Translucent Black (b-PWM 90 Black 2ball) (amazon)


Speed range from 500 to 4000 RPM with Excellent Airflow of up to *88 CFM*
9 translucent Black blades design for ultimate airflow and low noise level at only *39dBA*
PWM Technology with mini 4 pin 4 wire connector to connect directly to the Motherboard fan connector for ultimate fan speed monitoring
2 ball bearing designed for high speed and high performance (60,000 hr life)
Include a 3 to 4 pin Molex adapter for direct connection to Power Supply.

OR:

Bgears b-Blaster 90mm 2 Ball Bearing High Speed Extreme Airflow Fan (amazon)


*2 Ball Bearing* fan for Extended Life and High Performance
Extreme Speed with Excellent Airflow
Ideal for PC CASE, POWER SUPPLY and CPU heat sink
3 pin 3 lead wire connector with Fan Speed signal output
Includes 3 to 4 pin Molex adapter for direct connect to Power Supply
High speed 3500RPM 2 ball bearing long lifespan
Airflow up to 78 CFM
The B-blaster you can get from Fry's also, But I think I've cleaned out the west coast.

Specs on the fans from Bgears

PWM

B-Blaster

They also make them in 80, 120 and 140mm, look at that airflow! Either are great in this application.


----------



## 4thKor

I also understand that relieving the card from powering the fans is a big help on voltage requirements. I'm getting six of the Extremes since Amazon has them in stock.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1 mil in CSG....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 mil in CSG....


Nice, congrats! I'm neat the 100k marker for such myself


----------



## 4thKor

What would cause a re-boot failure with Moo? I've had it happen a few times now. Problem is when it re-boots it boots into Linux, which won't even run 7990's. And it always happens when I'm asleep or at work.


----------



## mmonnin

I've only ran a few units on Moo in windows but I think the answer is to not sleep or work.


----------



## 4thKor

Think I fixed it. Installed drivers from AMD instead of a mirror and figured out I was starving the PSU for air. Have the case laying on it's side and she couldn't breathe. Propped it up for air flow and all seems well.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Think I fixed it. Installed drivers from AMD instead of a mirror and figured out I was starving the PSU for air. Have the case laying on it's side and she couldn't breathe. Propped it up for air flow and all seems well.


Ok,, the file from AMD is the 15.7.1 catalyst driver package, the file from Driver Cloud is a bit for bit copy of the original AMD 15.7 installer I have. no problem you always prefer direct from the manufacturer....

And you cannot starve a PS for air {chuckle} sometime we forget the basics.....

But there is one more thing that will cause such a system to reboot, which occasionally happens with AMD drivers, Boinc and the need for CPU on the projects.

There is a leak in Boinc that causes the CPU's to cross compute and when that happens it confuses the operating system which causes a shutdown and reboot to clear itself.

There is nothing that can be done about it. it happens at random and may not happen over months, just be aware that it does happen.

Another thing you might need to look out for especially if running collatz. the driver likes to abandon temporary OCL lock files files in the temp directory, if you find that the interval between wu's crunching is getting longer and longer you will need to activate a cleaning of the temp files out of the temp directory on a scheduled basis. this will keep the boinc system running at peak efficiency. The problem is Boinc reads the temp files to discover it's last lock state relative to the WU it is currently going to be working on. if a ton of tmp files reside on the directory, boinc will go through them all until it either rejects them all and starts the new WU, or identifies the wu it applies to and continues working on it.

But the WU is completed and doesn't exist on the machine anymore.

This is a confirmed problem with Collatz and MilkyWay using the OCL driver, don't know if it happens with MOO but then again it is another reason why I crunch the ATI14 stream anyway so I don't know if the issue exists with the MOO OCL application.

When I discovered this problem it was taking 11 seconds between collatz WUs! ELEVEN SECONDS! and getting progressively slower.
It can pile these temp file up at an extremely fast clip, when I discovered it there were over 140k of them!
Clearing out all the temp files once every thirty minutes to an hour eliminates the problem.

This is an AMD/OCL driver problem. and being an obsolete legacy driver, is not going to be fixed.

Here is more info on this issue.....

Erase OLC*****.BAT

That is from the Collatz forum and is the only place I have found the resolution posted. (you will have to scroll down about five or ten messages to see the discussion)
It covers the resolution to the issue which comes from the driver running the OCL part of the package.

It doesn't effect Nvidea GPUs nor is it contained in the crimson package. Seems to only effect the 15.7 catalyst package.

I run it no matter what project I'm running.

That just about the sum total I know about running 7990's, it has worked for me.


----------



## 4thKor

Once again, Thanks! I really think the PSU was an issue though. My case is a AIR 540 and the only intake the PSU gets is through the vents in the side. It ran all night with no issues, and the exhaust is much cooler than it was before. I'll study up on keeping the temp files clear too.


----------



## Egilman

Hey Brother!

Your machine turned out 2.1 million today, good for #2 machine on the project. (Behind my Blackhawk #3)

Looks like your on it!

Crunch like hell!

GOOD JOB!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Hey Brother!
> 
> Your machine turned out 2.1 million today, good for #2 machine on the project. (Behind my Blackhawk #3)
> 
> Looks like your on it!
> 
> Crunch like hell!
> 
> GOOD JOB!


Finally getting the bugs worked out. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Genesis1984

2 million in [email protected]!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> 2 million in [email protected]!!


Good Deal!

Congrats!


----------



## BeerCan

Congrats!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> 2 million in [email protected]!!


GOOD JOB!









GO TEAM!


----------



## Egilman

The Moo Team broke 2.8 billion today!


----------



## Tex1954

As of today, I have the TOP computer in the world in VGTU....

*http://boinc.vgtu.lt/vtuathome/top_hosts.php*

And since I finally hit that spot, will put the X5680 setup on CSG now... they all know I could take them, but VGTU doing
Quote:


> chaotic dynamic visual cryptography and image hiding techniques


isn't something I am really interested in...












Also, just broke 2.5 Mil in [email protected]


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> As of today, I have the TOP computer in the world in VGTU....
> 
> *http://boinc.vgtu.lt/vtuathome/top_hosts.php*
> 
> And since I finally hit that spot, will put the X5680 setup on CSG now... they all know I could take them, but VGTU doing
> isn't something I am really interested in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just broke 2.5 Mil in [email protected]


Wonder what my DL580 could do in that (80 processors).

Hit 16 mil in MOO. Had to shut down and install new fans. Had one die and the chip was over-heating and shutting down. Happened last night sometime. Back up and running hard now though.


----------



## mmonnin

Dunno but those 24 cores spank my 32 core E5-2670s.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Dunno but those 24 cores spank my 32 core E5-2670s.


Depends on the project, the compiler options used etc... sometimes projects run fer crap on the X5680 setup, sometimes not. For example, a 3.25 GHZ Phenom II X6 Thuban does CSG in 1H.28M while the 3.46GHz X5680's take 2H.25M and the E3-1240V2 3.5GHz takes 2H.7M to run. Clearly this particular task is optimized for AMD CPU's... or so it seems...

Figuring the output is simply

1440 / 88 X 6T = 98 WU/Day AMD Thuban
1440 / 145 X 24T = 238 WU/Day X5680
1440 / 127 X 8T = 90 WU/Day E3-1240V2

Brute force in numbers counts, but it's a balance between number of cores VS. clock speed or WU speed. Power consumption comes into play somewhere too.

As it turns out, the AMD setup (3.2GHZ 1045T) uses 144 Watts and it would take three of them to beat the X5680 at 385W. Soooo, power wise, the X5680 beats the AMD setup by a little... All these run the same Linux Mint 7.3 with everything else being equal...

E5-2670 runs 3GHz fully loaded and it already seems CSG SubsetSum WU's don't like Hyper threading much... some projects are like that. SIMAP loved AMD, CSG SubsetSum loves AMD as well. Some projects love Intel... it all depends...

I am tempted to turn off HT on the X5680's and see if a significant difference shows itself with these CSG tasks... but even it it matched the AMD speed we would still get

1440 / 88 = 88 X 12T = 196WU/Day with is still less than with HT on and experience has taught me that 50% performance improvement is highly unlikely... it's all in the compiler and methods used.

Bottom line, X5680 3.46GHz (Turbo) vs. E5-2670 3GHz (Turbo) is close enough to be the same, but I suspect you are running Windows instead of Linux so suffer because of that. That is the other conundrum we face in compilers used that affect speed...


----------



## mmonnin

My 2P 2670 setup is on Linux Mint 17.3 as well. From what I recall CSG takes like 3 hours to complete a task while my 3570k (3 threads) take about 70min per task. Much less time w/o hyperthreading enabled.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> My 2P 2670 setup is on Linux Mint 17.3 as well. From what I recall CSG takes like 3 hours to complete a task while my 3570k (3 threads) take about 70min per task. Much less time w/o hyperthreading enabled.


Well, maybe it would be worth it then for the 2670's to have HT disabled...

Feel free to see what my setups do to compare... some on winderz and some on Linux.

I never hide my computers...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, maybe it would be worth it then for the 2670's to have HT disabled...
> 
> Feel free to see what my setups do to compare... some on winderz and some on Linux.
> 
> I never hide my computers...


After checking its average times of 1:02 on the 3570k and 3:26 on the 2670s in Boinctasks. I disabled HT so less see what she can do now.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> After checking its average times of 1:02 on the 3570k and 3:26 on the 2670s in Boinctasks. I disabled HT so less see what she can do now.


Can't wait to hear!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Can't wait to hear!


very interested as well


----------



## 4thKor

I'm tempted to fire up the E7-4870's to see what they'll do.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm rather curious as well, since my 4770k at 3.9GHz crunches through CSG tasks in 01:58:32 or so with hyperthreading on. At least the last half a dozen tasks anyways, didn't really look into averaging out over a wider spectrum of tasks.


----------



## ku4jb

Don't need to disable ht, just throttle boinc down to physical cores. 32 bit linux vm's for sss gang !


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> Don't need to disable ht, just throttle boinc down to physical cores. 32 bit linux vm's for sss gang !


That sounds like it would work at first blush, but in point of fact, due to the cpu link and cache handling things on server grade processors, it really doesn't give the whole story. Intel load/temp balancing and all the other things affected by HT being OFF is different than with HT ON.

Tried it before on the X5680 DP setup... In fact, there are many things one can tune on a Xeon that aren't available on commercial grade parts. HT OFF is the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> That sounds like it would work at first blush, but in point of fact, due to the cpu link and cache handling things on server grade processors, it really doesn't give the whole story. Intel load/temp balancing and all the other things affected by HT being OFF is different than with HT ON.
> 
> Tried it before on the X5680 DP setup... In fact, there are many things one can tune on a Xeon that aren't available on commercial grade parts. HT OFF is the only way to tell for sure.


rgr, thx for explaining.


----------



## mmonnin

From 3:26 per WU down to 1:31 per WU so 2x in less time as one by a pretty good margin. 12min per WU.


----------



## BeerCan

My E5-2670 are crunching csg in under 3 hours with HT on with mint

http://csgrid.org/csg/results.php?hostid=32380&offset=0&show_names=0&state=4&appid=

EDIT: Actually I think they crunched faster today because I did not load the box with tasks. I crunched less than the proc total, so HT was probably not used. Older tasks show a run time of over 3:30 hours, so looks like HT is slowing csg down


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah it seems like 2 WUs fight over the same compute resources and get in the way of each other. 12min per WU is like a pretty decent OC.


----------



## Egilman

2.2 billion on Moo.....

*Go Team!*


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 2.2 billion on Moo.....
> 
> *Go Team!*


I hit 20 mil.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I hit 20 mil.


Congratulations!

Fun little project........


----------



## 4thKor

Put a Kill-a-Watt on this rig and discovered I'm pulling 920 watts. And running a 750w PSU. Not good.









Edit: looked at it wrong. 620 watts. Dyslexia?


----------



## PR-Imagery

~80% efficiency if my math is right for 100% load.


----------



## 4thKor

This rig is definitely pulling almost 1000 watts on a 750w EVGA SuperNova Gold PSU. I think I definitely need to get a bigger PSU. These 7990's love the juice!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 5mil in Universe for a Venus badge and top 100 overall. The number of WUs waiting to be validated there is growing like crazy there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> #1 for team in Enigma


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well its been a long time coming but 1M BOINC points in WCG! My little server helped a lot at 9K PPD in WCG. I think I will move over to Rosetta for a while for my CPU pet project.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 2 billion on Moo Yesterday.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ding, 10mil in [email protected], whoooo!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> ! million + in Citizen Science Grid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 mil in CSG....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> 2 million in [email protected]!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> As of today, I have the TOP computer in the world in VGTU....
> 
> Also, just broke 2.5 Mil in [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 2.2 billion on Moo.....
> 
> *Go Team!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 20 mil.
Click to expand...

Congrats to everyone on the team for reaching all those milestones.
















I hadn't realized that I never updated the OP in August.







Everything should be pretty much up to date now. Let me know if I missed anything.









Congrats to the following new project team leaders:


@Finrond - [email protected]
@Tex1954 - VGTU [email protected]
@ku4jb - DistributedDataMining


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This rig is definitely pulling almost 1000 watts on a 750w EVGA SuperNova Gold PSU. I think I definitely need to get a bigger PSU. These 7990's love the juice!


Yep, I initially set my rigs up on 1000w Rosewill Lightnings. I only have two of those running now and have upgraded to 1200w

That is the only downside to the 7990, they love the juice...

Running all out they will pull 500w each all by themselves....


----------



## BeerCan

According to boincstats I am over 2 billion combined.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> According to boincstats I am over 2 billion combined.


Congrats on the 2 billion.









That is a lot of crunching in a short period of time.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> According to boincstats I am over 2 billion combined.


Well, see that second billion wasn't as tough to get as the FIRST Billion I bet!

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## mmonnin

Holy cow, @mm67 over 1mil points in Asteroids today.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=17352



Looks like the entire project was over double the normal production today due to the missed point update yesterday. mm67 with like 5x the normal production. Some new hardware?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Looks like the entire project was over double the normal production today due to the missed point update yesterday. mm67 with like 5x the normal production. Some new hardware?


No new hardware but looking at logs I see a lot of tasks that only took couple of minutes to run instead of normal couple of hours. Maybe that has something to do with sudden ppd increase


----------



## Wheezo

Finally hit 1million in WCG:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/790538


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 1million in WCG:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/790538


Excellent!

Congrats!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 1million in WCG:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/790538


Now that is some Crunchin!

Congratulations!


----------



## Egilman

2.3 billion in Moo.....


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Holy cow, @mm67 over 1mil points in Asteroids today.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=17352
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the entire project was over double the normal production today due to the missed point update yesterday. mm67 with like 5x the normal production. Some new hardware?


Again crazy days at Asteroids, just got 10x normal points for yesterday


----------



## Egilman

The Moo Team cracked 3 billion today and took #7 in the top ten.....

Go team!


----------



## Wheezo

5 million in PrimeGrid and counting...
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018


----------



## BeerCan

Good Job
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 5 million in PrimeGrid and counting...
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018


Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Wow! Some nice milestones lately!

5Bil and 5Mil!

Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

I hit *1 billion* total points today and only 46 million of that is BCU.... soon I will be past 1 bil without it...


----------



## Wheezo

Nice Milestone, congrats Tex!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I hit *1 billion* total points today and only 46 million of that is BCU.... soon I will be past 1 bil without it...


Congrats on hitting the 1 Billion mark.
















That puts the total number of billionaires up to 19.


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats. Pretty damn good especially considering so little of its from numbers/math projects.


----------



## BeerCan

Congrats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Congrats. Pretty damn good especially considering so little of its from numbers/math projects.


Agreed


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on hitting the 1 Billion mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puts the total number of billionaires up to 19.


X2

And 4thKor is going to join us in about 30 days making it a nice round 20 Billionaires!

Congrats to all our new Billionaires!

GO TEAM!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> X2
> 
> And 4thKor is going to join us in about 30 days making it a nice round 20 Billionaires!
> 
> Congrats to all our new Billionaires!
> 
> GO TEAM!


Until I hit it as well, making it old enough to buy beer!

-Fin


----------



## Egilman

13 billion on to 14......

GO TEAM!


----------



## CluckyTaco

Hi Everyone,

New team member to the overclock team for BOINC. I am a regular BOINC user but just recently added myself to the team.



Good job everyone getting those milestones:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New team member to the overclock team for BOINC. I am a regular BOINC user but just recently added myself to the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job everyone getting those milestones:thumb:
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to OCN's BOINC Team.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New team member to the overclock team for BOINC. I am a regular BOINC user but just recently added myself to the team.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome! And be sure to ask questions if you have any, we're a helpful bunch here!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New team member to the overclock team for BOINC. I am a regular BOINC user but just recently added myself to the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job everyone getting those milestones:thumb:
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the team chaitu87. I see you are from one of my favorite cities to visit. I like going there even if the pizza sucks


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Welcome to the team chaitu87. I see you are from one of my favorite cities to visit. I like going there even if the pizza sucks


I hear you man. Right now its getting colder by the day but otherwise a great city to be in.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> I hear you man. Right now its getting colder by the day but otherwise a great city to be in.


When we stay we always get a hotel in the business district. So we can walk to about 15 great restaurants. I always do the art mueum, I love impressionism and pointillism.
Always a day in wicker park for doughnuts and record stores / vintage stores

Also they opened a portillos about 5 miles from me. It stays slammed.


----------



## mmonnin

1mil in Asteroids and hit Sapphire in WCG:UGM (2 years). I'm hoping for 25k hours for UGM in WUProp before it runs out. 18.7k atm and running about 1060 hours a day.

I go to Chicago every year in January.
http://www.chicagopolarbearclub.com/

I'm one of those shirtless crazies in that pic somewhere.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ah darn, if I had stuck with it I could have earned gold in ugm, but such is life ^_^


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 1mil in Asteroids and hit Sapphire in WCG:UGM (2 years). I'm hoping for 25k hours for UGM in WUProp before it runs out. 18.7k atm and running about 1060 hours a day.
> 
> I go to Chicago every year in January.
> http://www.chicagopolarbearclub.com/
> 
> I'm one of those shirtless crazies in that pic somewhere.


Cool man. I'm planning to take the plunge next year as well. #Chillax


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Cool man. I'm planning to take the plunge next year as well. #Chillax


That's awesome. It's always good to see more people take the plunge.


----------



## 4thKor

@BeerCan How many processors are you running? I'm running 160 and less than half your output.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> @BeerCan How many processors are you running? I'm running 160 and less than half your output.


I am not exactly sure. I have a bunch of nuc's that crunch boinc, slow but steady










You may see my output drop because I just took 2 2p e5-2670's and 2 4c cpu's out of service.


----------



## 4thKor

What's the best Linux OS for multiple GPU's? I'm running Mint 17.3 but it will only recognize three cards. I'm trying to run four.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What's the best Linux OS for multiple GPU's? I'm running Mint 17.3 but it will only recognize three cards. I'm trying to run four.


I have 6 cards running with Mint 17.2. I suspect the issue is in your bios, what MB are you using. Decode above 4k is the setting you are looking for (or similar) it needs to be "on" auto is not good enough


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> What's the best Linux OS for multiple GPU's? I'm running Mint 17.3 but it will only recognize three cards. I'm trying to run four.


Is that 4 7990's,

8 GPU's ?

I don't think you can do 8 even under Linux.

The operating system reads four 7990's as 8 distinct GPU's...

I think the max is 7 distinct GPU's....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I have 6 cards running with Mint 17.2. I suspect the issue is in your bios, what MB are you using. Decode above 4k is the setting you are looking for (or similar) it needs to be "on" auto is not good enough


I'm running a AsRock X99 WS with two 980 Ti's and two 980's. I'll have to change the 4k. I saw that and didn't know for sure what it did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Is that 4 7990's,
> 
> 8 GPU's ?
> 
> I don't think you can do 8 even under Linux.
> 
> The operating system reads four 7990's as 8 distinct GPU's...
> 
> I think the max is 7 distinct GPU's....


^


----------



## 4thKor

With 4g enabled I only read two cards. No matter what I do. And I don't get a splash screen.









This mobo has a System Browser that shows what's there. Finally got four cards to show up in BIOS with slots 1,3,4,&5 and PCIe speeds set to Gen3 on slot 1 and Gen2 on remaining slots. Now when I boot it goes to a high speed pci failure failure loop of some sort when loading the OS. Has me totally puzzled. And aggravated.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> With 4g enabled I only read two cards. No matter what I do. And I don't get a splash screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mobo has a System Browser that shows what's there. Finally got four cards to show up in BIOS with slots 1,3,4,&5 and PCIe speeds set to Gen3 on slot 1 and Gen2 on remaining slots. Now when I boot it goes to a high speed pci failure failure loop of some sort when loading the OS. Has me totally puzzled. And aggravated.


What cpu? Are you using a m.2 device??


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> What cpu? Are you using a m.2 device??


E5-2603-V3 cpu. Says it has 40 lanes. No M-2 device.

I've got the latest BIOS and have tried every possible combination of slots.The board shows four cards, so I don't think that's the issue. I may have to re-install Mint.


----------



## 4thKor

Fired this thing up and all of a sudden I have four cards.
















Somehow I've disabled hyper-threading. Apparently that is the secret.


----------



## BeerCan

If it were me I would reflash the bios, or at a minimum have it load its defaults, like a reset. Reboot and then redo the bios with my settings.

Asrock says to put the cards in PCIE slots 1,2,4 and 6, but I would start with 1 card in PCIE slot 1 and boot.

Then put card 2 in PCIE slot 4, boot
Then card 3 in PCIE slot 2, boot
and finally card 4 in PCIE slot 6, boot.

It is a PITA but I just went through something very similar on their socket 2011v1 board and finally got it working.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Fired this thing up and all of a sudden I have four cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I've disabled hyper-threading. Apparently that is the secret.


Just saw this post, that is awesome. Not sure why HT is the key but I have seen stranger things when it comes to MB bios settings.


----------



## 4thKor

This board has great reviews. But they all talk about having to play with settings to get things working correctly. Now I gotta' shut it down and put some fans on these cards. They all have stock coolers and are getting quite warm.

Might also mention card #1 HAS to be hard-plugged into the slot. Won't boot at all with a riser.


----------



## tictoc

I was just looking at the POTM stats, and congrats to @Tex1954 on passing 1 million in Leiden Classical.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I was just looking at the POTM stats, and congrats to @Tex1954
> on passing 1 million in Leiden Classical.


Wow! Good eyes! Just saw that myself... Congrats to me!









LOL!










(sent via Tappy Laptop Keyboard,Hooks,TX on crap wifi connection... from my office)


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow! Good eyes! Just saw that myself... Congrats to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sent via Tappy Laptop Keyboard,Hooks,TX on crap wifi connection... from my office)


Thats got to be even worse than texting and driving...

Congrats on 1M points in LC, that must have taken a while.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Thats got to be even worse than texting and driving...
> 
> Congrats on 1M points in LC, that must have taken a while.


He's lucky, not everyone's office is located on the road.....


----------



## Egilman

I was just looking at the BGB stats, and congrats to @tictoc on passing 1 billion in Collatz.


----------



## Egilman

14 Billion on to 15....

GO TEAM!


----------



## Finrond

250 Million in GPUgrid.


----------



## Finrond

WOOOO 1 Billion!! And it'll be 1 billion non-BU credits in a day or two.


----------



## tictoc

Spoiler: October Milestones



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> According to boincstats I am over 2 billion combined.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Finally hit 1million in WCG:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/790538


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 5 million in PrimeGrid and counting...
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I hit *1 billion* total points today and only 46 million of that is BCU.... soon I will be past 1 bil without it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 13 billion on to 14......
> 
> GO TEAM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 1mil in Asteroids and hit Sapphire in WCG:UGM (2 years). I'm hoping for 25k hours for UGM in WUProp before it runs out. 18.7k atm and running about 1060 hours a day.
> 
> I go to Chicago every year in January.
> http://www.chicagopolarbearclub.com/
> 
> I'm one of those shirtless crazies in that pic somewhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I was just looking at the POTM stats, and congrats to @Tex1954
> on passing 1 million in Leiden Classical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Good eyes! Just saw that myself... Congrats to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sent via Tappy Laptop Keyboard,Hooks,TX on crap wifi connection... from my office)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 14 Billion on to 15....
> 
> GO TEAM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 250 Million in GPUgrid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> WOOOO 1 Billion!! And it'll be 1 billion non-BU credits in a day or two.






Congrats to everyone on all the milestones. There were some significant milestones reached over the last 2 months.























Congrats to the following new project team leaders:


ace_quaker - [email protected]
@emoga - [email protected] Classic
@BeerCan - TN-Grid | Added to the list, since it is now public.
@ku4jb - [email protected]

There are a few projects that may need to be retired, but I think the rest of the list is more or less up to date.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I haven't really hit any milestones myself because of bouncing around various projects to change things up as well as a number of my "core" projects don't give much in the way of points. Very slowly creeping closer to 1mil in a few though, so I'm happy about that ^_^


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I haven't really hit any milestones myself because of bouncing around various projects to change things up as well as a number of my "core" projects don't give much in the way of points. Very slowly creeping closer to 1mil in a few though, so I'm happy about that ^_^


Just keep plugging away at it, for most of my run in Seti I way back in the beginning, I was running a single Pentium II. (before I picked up this heavy hardware)

Hit what you like to hit and the markers will fall, that is the one constant about DC, the markers will eventually fall.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Just keep plugging away at it, for most of my run in Seti I way back in the beginning, I was running a single Pentium II. (before I picked up this heavy hardware)
> 
> Hit what you like to hit and the markers will fall, that is the one constant about DC, the markers will eventually fall.


True enough! Part of the "problem" is that some of my main focus projects seem to move slow due to low ppd, but in my mind the biggest and most important factor is that science is being done. I'll be able to up the crunching power soon enough once I start getting my various BOINC rigs going (a combination of ODroids, LGA 1366, and LGA 2011-3) ^_^ One of those rigs will take a while, but that's because I've managed to talk myself into the idea of dual e5-2670v4's on an Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (mmmm, 56 threads) and four GTX 1060's (although I keep flirting with the idea of four 1070's but that's getting borderline beyond expensive) running all of my favourite projects plus three BOINC gpu projects (one card would run [email protected]).... Would make quite the drop dead sexy rig though!


----------



## mmonnin

Go for 2x 1070s and leave the option open for more down the road.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Go for 2x 1070s and leave the option open for more down the road.


Very good advice, the 1070's are so much better at crunchin than the 1060's....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Would make quite the drop dead sexy rig though!


Damned sexy!.......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Damned sexy!.......


My thoughts exactly... 56 threads (effectively 48 due to gpu workloads) of v4 Xeon crunching power going for my regulars (in no particular odrer: TN-Grid, [email protected], WCG, [email protected], and pogs.. Odds are [email protected] and [email protected] will also be in there) as well as both POTM's, and then the four gpus split up for various things (one dedicated to each: gpugrid, [email protected], [email protected], and then possibly [email protected], I haven't decided on what the fourth one will be).... Then possibly adding in a few ODroids as well (thinking four C2's and two XU4's, but even just the four C2's if watercooled could be worked into my idea) and wrapping it all up in a custom Parvum R1.0 ATX - custom to fit the motherboards but also maybe a bit of inlay and etching. Oh, and watercooled, with mostly Watercool parts too as their Heatkiller blocks are amazingly sexy.

.... And then apparently hubby doesn't mind me sneaking one of the SuperMicro X8DTT-F motherboards into the top of the CaseLabs STH10 I want to get (alongside quite possibly four ODroid XU4's) for the gaming rig. Would be a total of 72 Xeon threads crunching away (48 E5-2690v4, and 24 L5640) alongside 48 arm cores, making a grand total of 110 cores and four gpu's. Not quite the 128 I wanted, but it's a rather hefty and epic goal already in my opinion ^_^

Just need to take care of a few other things around the place and then it's full throttle on the BOINC rig idea.


----------



## Wheezo

10 million in PrimeGrid.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018

Progress be slow with this old Pitcarin


----------



## Diffident

I hit 1 million in WCG today. It's not a lot considering I'm still sitting at #50 on the team but it was a goal of mine.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 10 million in PrimeGrid.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018
> 
> Progress be slow with this old Pitcarin


Congrats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I hit 1 million in WCG today. It's not a lot considering I'm still sitting at #50 on the team but it was a goal of mine.


That is a big milestone. 1 million in any CPU project is worth a congrats and a


----------



## 4thKor

Probably not considered a milestone, but I just discovered I have the top four computers in TN-Grid.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Probably not considered a milestone, but I just discovered I have the top four computers in TN-Grid.


Yeah, probably not a milestone but that is pretty sweet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Probably not considered a milestone, but I just discovered I have the top four computers in TN-Grid.


Still up at the top for [email protected] as well?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Probably not considered a milestone, but I just discovered I have the top four computers in TN-Grid.


Congratulations Brother!

Just a note, between you, me and tictoc, we have the top seven machines on the last update for Moo also.









Add Beercan to the mix and we had 9 of the top 20 Moo machines also.

Go Team!


----------



## Egilman

2 million on TN-Grid !!!!


----------



## Finrond

250 Million Milkyway!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 250 Million Milkyway!


Congrats!! I switched my 7970s back over to MilkyWay, and saw that you were creeping up on the big quarter of a billion.









I passed 1 million in WCG shortly after the Birthday Challenge.


----------



## DarkRyder

congratulations guys


----------



## 4thKor

100 mil in Moo! Wrapper.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 100 mil in Moo! Wrapper.


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Egilman

15 billion on to 16........


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I recently broke 500k in pogs!


----------



## tictoc

Passed 5 million in Asteroids today. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=12422

Most of it My first 2 million came on a 1090t and a 1055t. Now that I have my 2P on it with the avx apps, I could repeat this total in about 1.5 months.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 5 million in Asteroids today. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=12422
> 
> Most of it My first 2 million came on a 1090t and a 1055t. Now that I have my 2P on it with the avx apps, I could repeat this total in about 1.5 months.


Wow....I have a long way to go to catch up to you...I only have 40k.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 5 million in Asteroids today. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=12422
> 
> Most of it My first 2 million came on a 1090t and a 1055t. Now that I have my 2P on it with the avx apps, I could repeat this total in about 1.5 months.


Is there a special AVX optimized version for Asteroids or is it part of the regular project?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 5 million in Asteroids today. http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=ast&name=12422
> 
> Most of it My first 2 million came on a 1090t and a 1055t. Now that I have my 2P on it with the avx apps, I could repeat this total in about 1.5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special AVX optimized version for Asteroids or is it part of the regular project?
Click to expand...

It is part of the regular project. As long as you are running an avx capable processor, you should get avx units.


----------



## mmonnin

I grabbed some on my Q66 and they are the SSE3 version.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It is part of the regular project. As long as you are running an avx capable processor, you should get avx units.


I last ran Asteroids about a month ago and at least then I had to use an app_info file to get AVX tasks for Windows rigs, Linux rigs didn't need one


----------



## BeerCan

Just made #1 in USA for TN-Grid










http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just made #1 in USA for TN-Grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


Congrats!!


----------



## 4thKor

Just hit 1 Billion in Collatz. Recently did the same in FAH. Collatz didn't take near as long.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Great job. Now for your next billion in FAH and Collatz!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I look forward to the day one of my cpu projects hits a million... Got a few that are steadily creeping closer to such a goal ^_^


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just hit 1 Billion in Collatz. Recently did the same in FAH. Collatz didn't take near as long.


WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just hit 1 Billion in Collatz. Recently did the same in FAH. Collatz didn't take near as long.


Great Job!

(on to two)


----------



## fragamemnon

Halfway to the Billion for me. Both in Collatz and overall.









I hate glossing over this thread. Every time I read here, I feel a sudden overwhelming desire to purchase hardware... heh.

Regardless, a big congratz to all of you dedicated crunchers! Be it just 1 or.. 232 (and even more) cores, that's great dedication nevertheless.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 1 Billion total WITHOUT BCU... finally....


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Billion total WITHOUT BCU... finally....


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Billion total WITHOUT BCU... finally....


Now that is an accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## Egilman

Great job on the GC challenge guys.!

And me, 16 on to 17.....


----------



## Egilman

Damn, another DP.....
I hate it when that happens...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Damn, another DP.....
> I hate it when that happens...


Context, my friend. All about the context.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Context, my friend. All about the context.


Double Post.
Is there a way to delete DP's? and have them completely removed?

I can't seem to find any...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Context, my friend. All about the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Post.
> Is there a way to delete DP's? and have them completely removed?
> 
> I can't seem to find any...
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, I was joking.








I am not aware of any ways of doing that. I usually flag my post and ask for deletion in the Comment section of the report form.

P.S. Mod, this post can go too.


----------



## bfromcolo

2 million BOINC points in WCG! (or 14M in WCG points)

good for 16582nd place in the world...


----------



## Egilman

With this last update I just assumed #3 in the world in Boinc overall combined, non asic.
(should get #2 in about 5 weeks)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> With this last update I just assumed #3 in the world in Boinc overall combined, non asic.
> (should get #2 in about 5 weeks)


WOW! That's definitely an accomplishment!


----------



## fragamemnon

Indeed!!

Well done
55M RAC is nuts!


----------



## Wheezo

Hit my 500 million credit milestone today.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-5/user/detail/2335722/overview


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit my 500 million credit milestone today.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-5/user/detail/2335722/overview


Cool! Thats a lot of crunching.


----------



## Tex1954

WOW to all you folks!

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Egilman

Today we recaptured #5 from P3D in the Collatz team rankings. (this matches our highest team ranking ever)
GO TEAM!

In 28 days, at our current rate of crunch, we will take #4 over LAF.......

HigherHorologists.net is da bomb!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Today we recaptured #5 from P3D in the Collatz team rankings. (this matches our highest team ranking ever)
> GO TEAM!
> 
> In 28 days, at our current rate of crunch, we will take #4 over LAF.......
> 
> HigherHorologists.net is da bomb!

































Also, congrats on your world ranking Egilman.









I will work on getting the OP updated in the next couple of days.


----------



## BeerCan

Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


wow! Gratz @Beercan


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


Excellent Brother EXCELLENT!

Congratulations!

The team can always use more #1's









That's a lotta crunchin!

Go Team!


----------



## Egilman

17 on to 18....
GO TEAM!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


WOW! Nice going!

Super Nice!










PS: Broke first MILLION in pogs couple days ago... no biggy... POTM thing...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> PS: Broke first MILLION in pogs couple days ago... no biggy... POTM thing...


That means you probably have 125 trophies!!


----------



## Egilman

WE have a newly minted Collatz Billionaire!

Audio Elf just passed a billion today!

Congratulations!









Go Team!


----------



## Egilman

On the last update Overclock.net passed 30 Billion on Collatz!









We also have a 10 day overtake on LAF!

GO TEAM!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> That means you probably have 125 trophies!!


Really? That many?

Cool...










(Umm, where are these trophies?)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> (Umm, where are these trophies?)


http://signature.statseb.fr/index.py?cpid=8967d74ee77112f616ff2d483c31de84


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> http://signature.statseb.fr/index.py?cpid=8967d74ee77112f616ff2d483c31de84


Holy jeez that's a decent amount in the top 1% and top 5%


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> http://signature.statseb.fr/index.py?cpid=8967d74ee77112f616ff2d483c31de84


Cool site there... thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Holy jeez that's a decent amount in the top 1% and top 5%


We can do better someday...


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Cool site there... thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can do better someday...


Well I was talking about the POGS trophies, and you have 115 of those.

https://www.theskynet.org/profiles/12587/trophies?locale=en


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> We can do better someday...


Well, I hope to have myself be in the top 5% in one or two projects within a few months. For such though, I'm banking on picking up either a Natex bundle and some sort of Pascal gpu - hopefully a GTX 1070,but I'd be happy with a 1060 6GB if that's all I can squeeze in. 1070 would be pretty sweet though - it's just that extra $150-180 CAD that could mess with the budget, but would put out a decent amount more work in GPUgrid compared to the 1060... Almost 50% more if you go by [email protected] ppd stats.

I could put myself in the top 5% of two projects at least right now if I really wanted to, but then I'm restricting myself to just two projects, and I kind of like running eight atm.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, I hope to have myself be in the top 5% in one or two projects within a few months. For such though, I'm banking on picking up either a Natex bundle and some sort of Pascal gpu - hopefully a GTX 1070,but I'd be happy with a 1060 6GB if that's all I can squeeze in. 1070 would be pretty sweet though - it's just that extra $150-180 CAD that could mess with the budget, but would put out a decent amount more work in GPUgrid compared to the 1060... Almost 50% more if you go by [email protected] ppd stats.
> 
> I could put myself in the top 5% of two projects at least right now if I really wanted to, but then I'm restricting myself to just two projects, and I kind of like running eight atm.


I'm the opposite, I like to go balls to wall and crunch a single project on all my machines....though right now I'm doing 2, pogs and asteroids. I have to keep my #1 join date rank on asteroids. #2 and #3 are getting to close for comfort.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'm the opposite, I like to go balls to wall and crunch a single project on all my machines....though right now I'm doing 2, pogs and asteroids. I have to keep my #1 join date rank on asteroids. #2 and #3 are getting to close for comfort.


I like that idea, but it's so tough to decide which ones when I want to do more than just one.... So I try to keep it so that there's at least one thread per project... And with the new rig I'm hoping for 3,but would prefer 4 threads per project. 3 will suffice though since I want to put some crunching towards the POTM's anyways.


----------



## AlphaC

Reached 4 Million in POGS this week.

Also 10 Million total but not the most impressive thing ever.


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Reached 4 Million in POGS this week.
> 
> Also 10 Million total but not the most impressive thing ever.


Gratz AlphaC. I know you've been plugging away at pogs for a while now. Nice to see you climbing the ranks.


----------



## tictoc

Spoiler: November, December, January Milestones



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 10 million in PrimeGrid.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/11/user/detail/122018
> 
> Progress be slow with this old Pitcarin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I hit 1 million in WCG today. It's not a lot considering I'm still sitting at #50 on the team but it was a goal of mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 250 Million Milkyway!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 100 mil in Moo! Wrapper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 15 billion on to 16........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just made #1 in USA for TN-Grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just hit 1 Billion in Collatz. Recently did the same in FAH. Collatz didn't take near as long.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Halfway to the Billion for me. Both in Collatz and overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate glossing over this thread. Every time I read here, I feel a sudden overwhelming desire to purchase hardware... heh.
> 
> Regardless, a big congratz to all of you dedicated crunchers! Be it just 1 or.. 232 (and even more) cores, that's great dedication nevertheless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 1 Billion total WITHOUT BCU... finally....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> With this last update I just assumed #3 in the world in Boinc overall combined, non asic.
> (should get #2 in about 5 weeks)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hit my 500 million credit milestone today.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-5/user/detail/2335722/overview


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Made #1 worldwide in tn-grid today
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=gne
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Nice going!
> 
> Super Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Broke first MILLION in pogs couple days ago... no biggy... POTM thing...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Reached 4 Million in POGS this week.
> 
> Also 10 Million total but not the most impressive thing ever.






Congrats to everyone on all the milestones.









Congrats to the following new project team leaders:


[email protected] - @2002dunx
[email protected] - @ku4jb
GoofyxGrid - @fragamemnon
Quake Catcher Network - @DarkRyder
[email protected] - @mmonnin
theSkyNets POGS - @mm67

Cleaning up the Project Team Leaders section I made the following changes:


Un-retired [email protected], and I also added [email protected] Currently there are no tasks foir AndersonAttack, but hopefully more tasks will be released in the future.
Retired [email protected], Van Der Waerden Numbers, and Malaria Control


----------



## WhiteWulfe

DrugDiscovery looks interesting, but man they need to fix that sidebar constantly popping up on a mobile device. I'll have to look further into it when I get back to my desktop, because the site is almost unusable on a mobile device.


----------



## Finrond

5 Million @ yoyo


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million @ yoyo


Jeez Finrond! Outstanding!









You been working on it for years!

Congrats!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million @ yoyo


DARN! That's a lotta ups and downs brother!

Congrats! Hell of an accomplishment!


----------



## Egilman

Sometime a couple of weeks ago I crossed over 20 billion in Boinc non-BCU/asic
and today on the Collatz front....

18 on to 19......
GO TEAM!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Sometime a couple of weeks ago I crossed over 20 billion in Boinc non-BCU/asic
> and today on the Collatz front....
> 
> 18 on to 19......
> GO TEAM!


Incredible! That takes a lot of horse power for a long time.


----------



## BeerCan

smokin'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Sometime a couple of weeks ago I crossed over 20 billion in Boinc non-BCU/asic
> and today on the Collatz front....
> 
> 18 on to 19......
> GO TEAM!


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Sometime a couple of weeks ago I crossed over 20 billion in Boinc non-BCU/asic
> and today on the Collatz front....
> 
> 18 on to 19......
> GO TEAM!


Collatz needs a new badge colour just for you


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Collatz needs a new badge colour just for you


Thanks guys, yep it's been a long slog...

I put together an extension of the Collatz Badges for Jon which he's going to use when he gets the new server up and running...

The section above a billion is going to look like the ones at this link....

With a special badge for anyone that reaches 200 billion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nice looking Collatz badges.... I'll eventually work on getting up to 10 million in that one, but for now I'm quite happy with what I'm running ^_^


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nice looking Collatz badges.... I'll eventually work on getting up to 10 million in that one, but for now I'm quite happy with what I'm running ^_^


Thank you, it's all good GO TEAM!


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> With a special badge for anyone that reaches 200 billion.


Very cool.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Thanks guys, yep it's been a long slog...
> 
> I put together an extension of the Collatz Badges for Jon which he's going to use when he gets the new server up and running...
> 
> The section above a billion is going to look like the ones at this link....
> 
> With a special badge for anyone that reaches 200 billion.


At first I thought you whipped out a Spriograph, buts that's actually a fractal, very cool. So these are going to replace my staff sergeant badge?


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> At first I thought you whipped out a Spriograph, buts that's actually a fractal, very cool. So these are going to replace my staff sergeant badge?


Eventually, the base badges are the original badges just extended a bit and then added the billionaire badges...
I think it will work,

He's going to implement them when he gets the new server up and running.


----------



## Egilman

AND, we just assumed #4 on the Collatz project....

Our highest ranking ever.









GO TEAM!


----------



## Tex1954

Hit the *1 Mi*l point goal on *DrugDiscovery* and #1 on team... now on POTM stuff...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> AND, we just assumed #4 on the Collatz project....
> 
> Our highest ranking ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TEAM!


Congrats to teh team, and a special thanks to Egilman for the boost over the last year.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hit the *1 Mi*l point goal on *DrugDiscovery* and #1 on team... now on POTM stuff...


Congrats on the million. I took a quick peek at your overall stats, and I count 31 projects over 1 million. Awesome.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the million. I took a quick peek at your overall stats, and I count 31 projects over 1 million. Awesome.


*+1*

WOW! That a lot of millions in a lot of projects..... Something I could never do.....
Congratulations!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats to teh team, and a special thanks to Egilman for the boost over the last year.


It's been a year? Jeese Louise!! I guess time does fly when your having fun.

Thank you, it's been a pleasure....

Go Team!

Still tracking down that elusive #1 overall in Non-BCU, I guess a couple of weeks ago I was slippen into that #2 spot..... (IBM better watch their six)


----------



## tictoc

Not sure when it happened, but the team has moved up to 7th in the non-BCU rankings. 























Congrats to us, and thanks to everyone that has crunched for OCN.


----------



## tictoc

Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


WOO HOO! Congratulations!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


Wow congrats!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


Niiiice! I'm steadily working towards 100mil 75 million overall ^_^


----------



## 2002dunx

Just passed 35M on [email protected] today !










dunx


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 2 Billion total points yesterday.


Well, congrats! Good job!

I just passed 1 mil in numberfields...


----------



## navjack27

hopefully now that i'm taking a break from [email protected] i can get some special recognition ;-)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll playfully say make a profile on the various projects you participate in.... My luck has had me the user of the day on most projects within a week or three of having done that...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll playfully say make a profile on the various projects you participate in.... My luck has had me the user of the day on most projects within a week or three of having done that...


Do you get a notification when you get selected?







I never have, but I also never check who the user of the day is.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Do you get a notification when you get selected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have, but I also never check who the user of the day is.


They send an email and it pretty much just says "you're the (project) user of the day!" as the title ^_^

Once I'm back on my gaming rig I can probably copy one of them, assuming I didn't delete it already (I don't keep extra emails floating around in my inbox)


----------



## fragamemnon

I wish somebody paid such attention to me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wooohooo, I did keep the TN-Grid email ^_^ They look like this - at least that's how they look in Thunderbird with some sort of blackout skin (Apparently I'm currently using TT Deep Dark)


----------



## fragamemnon

I also use Thunderbird, but the plain stock skin. You give me a good idea though.


----------



## Finrond

Hit top 300 in GPUGrid, i guess that's a milestone.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wooohooo, I did keep the TN-Grid email ^_^ They look like this - at least that's how they look in Thunderbird with some sort of blackout skin (Apparently I'm currently using TT Deep Dark)


Cool Beans!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I also use Thunderbird, but the plain stock skin. You give me a good idea though.


If you like dark themes, this is a great one. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/tt-deepdark/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If you like dark themes, thus is a great one. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/tt-deepdark/


I think that's the one I'm using ^_^ Wish it was a proper blackout sin, but I'll live.


----------



## Egilman

Next update, 19 on to 20.....

GO TEAM!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Next update, 19 on to 20.....
> 
> GO TEAM!


I'm only one zero behind you.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm only one zero behind you.


Keep coming brother, Congrats on the 2 billion....








GO TEAM!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Next update, 19 on to 20.....
> 
> GO TEAM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Next update, 19 on to 20.....
> 
> GO TEAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only one zero behind you.
Click to expand...

Nice work on Collatz guys.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Keep coming brother, Congrats on the 2 billion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TEAM!


Thanks!

I also just picked up an Asus Z97 dual gpu board dirt cheap. I have two 980's in single board systems I'll throw on this thing and maybe be able to match you in production. As long as it stays cool anyway....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice work on Collatz guys.


We have SETI Germany in our sites.


----------



## tictoc

I crossed the 1 million point threshold in yoyo.







http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=yoy&name=34385


----------



## Tex1954

Just crossed 5 Mil in [email protected] Last 650K went a lot faster than the first 4.5 Mil...

That GPU app is nice... too bad not enough WU to support everyone...


----------



## emoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Just crossed 5 Mil in [email protected] Last 650K went a lot faster than the first 4.5 Mil...
> 
> That GPU app is nice... too bad not enough WU to support everyone...


Gratz tex







Quote:


> Send tasks suspended. After code analysis revealed that the program can skip many friendly pairs. Send of tasks will be resumed after the code changes and additional verification of program. Presumably 1-3 days. I ask members to accept my apology.


Looks like it's down for the weekend.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Gratz tex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's down for the weekend.


Well, every new app has bugs... but at least we still got to keep the points!

LOL!


----------



## Egilman

19,999,647,559 Collatz Credits

(according to my individual user stats on the Collatz site)

Next project update should put me over 20 billion for the project..... (FDC will eventually catch up)

GO TEAM!


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 19,999,647,559 Collatz Credits
> 
> (according to my individual user stats on the Collatz site)
> 
> Next project update should put me over 20 billion for the project..... (FDC will eventually catch up)
> 
> GO TEAM!


20 Billion....that's crazy!


----------



## tictoc

20 Billion







That is some serious Collatz crunching @Egilman You are also steadily gaining on IBM for the top overall score (without BCU). Looks like you will catch them in about 2 months.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 19,999,647,559 Collatz Credits
> 
> (according to my individual user stats on the Collatz site)
> 
> Next project update should put me over 20 billion for the project..... (FDC will eventually catch up)
> 
> GO TEAM!


Holy smokes!!!!


----------



## Finrond

Top 100 in Milkyway!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Top 100 in Milkyway!


Nice almost 300M, that took a while.


----------



## bfromcolo

1 M in POGS


----------



## Tex1954

Nice to both of you!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Nice to both of you!


*+1*

Those are great numbers on those projects!









GO Team!


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to @M125 on passing 1 *Billion* in GPUGRID.


----------



## Finrond

Impressive.


----------



## 2002dunx

Makes my measly 150M on [email protected] seem insignificant !









Well Done @M125 !









dunx


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow, that's a fair bit of crunching!

All I've got for that one is 125Mil, and being the WUProp user of the day.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats to @M125
> on passing 1 *Billion* in GPUGRID.


Damned impressive!

And.....
My obligatory 21 on to 22......







And about three and a half weeks to go to the big one....

#1 in the world non-bitcoin.........

GO TEAM!


----------



## 4thKor

I'm doing pretty good in MilkyWay. My dual rig is running five tasks per GPU. The secret is apparently in having a decent CPU.

Ordered a Core P5 open air case to mount my other two cards in. They'll be on a MSI MPower mobo with a i7 4770K. Hope to be able to do at least as well with this rig.

Love these 7990's!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm doing pretty good in MilkyWay. My dual rig is running five tasks per GPU. The secret is apparently in having a decent CPU.
> 
> Ordered a Core P5 open air case to mount my other two cards in. They'll be on a MSI MPower mobo with a i7 4770K. Hope to be able to do at least as well with this rig.
> 
> Love these 7990's!


Whoa, 2.6mil yesterday. I'd say that's doing pretty well for sure.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm doing pretty good in MilkyWay. My dual rig is running five tasks per GPU. The secret is apparently in having a decent CPU.
> 
> Ordered a Core P5 open air case to mount my other two cards in. They'll be on a MSI MPower mobo with a i7 4770K. Hope to be able to do at least as well with this rig.
> 
> Love these 7990's!


They are a fun card, get them on the right project configured correctly and they scream!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Whoa, 2.6mil yesterday. I'd say that's doing pretty well for sure.


If that is what he is getting out of one twin 7990, wait til I put my four twins on it..... {giggle}


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> They are a fun card, get them on the right project configured correctly and they scream!
> If that is what he is getting out of one twin 7990, wait til I put my four twins on it..... {giggle}


I'd say do it! That'd be a site to see. Sicituradastra is gaining fast in Collatz. Altho unless some of them quit it looks like we'll need more than all those 7990s between you two to hold them off.

http://formula-boinc.org/projets.py?lang=&prj=101&year=2017


----------



## 4thKor

That's four cards. Two singles and the twin rig.


----------



## mmonnin

I do 330k (my RAC) with my 280x as a reference point. 2.6mil is almost 8x that so 4x 7990s.


----------



## bfromcolo

200M in BU







All on one of these:


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 200M in BU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on one of these:


That is pretty cool for using like 2 watts of power, and you helped raise a good chunk of money to keep the doors open at MilkyWay.


----------



## Tex1954

Ummm, just noticed I crossed 50 mil in GPUGrid....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ummm, just noticed I crossed 50 mil in GPUGrid....


congratulations!


----------



## Finrond

50 million Einstein


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 50 million Einstein


GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 50 million Einstein


Awesome!

Just hit 1M in Asteroids.


----------



## Tex1954

over 250 mil Einstein

over 500 mil Milkyway


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> over 250 mil Einstein
> 
> over 500 mil Milkyway


Those are two hefty milestones.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Those are two hefty milestones.


Took many years....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Took many years....


WE definitively understand years......









Nice Job!!!!!









Few more weeks for me, then I get to switch things around a bit now that I know how to get Einstein and MW running stable.........

Got nothing but time.....

congratulations my friend!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> WE definitively understand years......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more weeks for me, then I get to switch things around a bit now that I know how to get Einstein and MW running stable.........
> 
> Got nothing but time.....
> 
> congratulations my friend!


Thanks!


----------



## Finrond

Congrats Tex!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm the user of the day on NumberFields... Still working towards 50mil in [email protected] myself, but will probably reach that end of the month - just currently using gpu to get to 100mil in [email protected] first.

Apparently hubby doesn't mind me running gpu provided a window is open, so I'm running my gpu 24/7 again ^_^


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm the user of the day on NumberFields... Still working towards 50mil in [email protected] myself, but will probably reach that end of the month - just currently using gpu to get to 100mil in [email protected] first.
> 
> Apparently hubby doesn't mind me running gpu provided a window is open, so I'm running my gpu 24/7 again ^_^


If there were badges for most times being the user of the day you would have them all.









I suppose I should add a profile, so that I can have a shot at being the user of the day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If there were badges for most times being the user of the day you would have them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I should add a profile, so that I can have a shot at being the user of the day.


Yeah, I seem to have this odd knack of being the user of the day within ten days of signing up to a project. In the past six months, I think I've been featured on pretty much every project I'm part of. Kind if embarrassing when you get featured on a project that you just finished running (NumberFields) but not as embarrassing as rac hitting 1 or so and being featured (but you haven't run it for a month or two) ^_^;;;;


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, I seem to have this odd knack of being the user of the day within ten days of signing up to a project. In the past six months, I think I've been featured on pretty much every project I'm part of. Kind if embarrassing when you get featured on a project that you just finished running (NumberFields) but not as embarrassing as rac hitting 1 or so and being featured (but you haven't run it for a month or two) ^_^;;;;


Hey can you help it if their software recognizes genius even after it's left the building?
















Enjoy it while you got it kiddo...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Hey can you help it if their software recognizes genius even after it's left the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it while you got it kiddo...


*snerks* I'm effectively middle-aged as of last week, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *snerks* I'm effectively middle-aged as of last week, but thanks for the compliment!


60 is the new 40, you got some time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 60 is the new 40, you got some time.


Yeah, just a few years


----------



## Egilman

Ok, almost there 22 on to 23.... (maybe)

Just a matter of time now....

Onwards!


----------



## Finrond

Only 2h 30m away from 300 million in GPUgrid!


----------



## mmonnin

~2 days until Individual #1. @Egilman


----------



## mm67

Just took #1 position in Denis


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just took #1 position in Denis


Congratulations! Very well done!


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow congrats to both of you!


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> ~2 days until Individual #1. @Egilman


Yep will have it tommorrow if I let the bunkers out....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Wow congrats to both of you!


A little bit premature, but thanks !!!!


----------



## Egilman

Got IT!

World #1 in Boinc (non-asic) I decided to let the small bunkers on all the machines (except Blackhawk-1) go yesterday. They didn't have very much on Zika anyways and at three cores weren't producing that much, but they had millions of collatz backed up.

So I released them.

I was hoping that I would take it before the Pentathlon started....

WOO HOO!

#1 in the WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## emoga

Congrats @Egilman


----------



## Diffident

That's a lot of crunchin'


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Going into day 3 of the Pentathlon aaaaaand...

I'm the user of the day for [email protected] *laughs nervously* I'm also rather certain I'll easily push into 50mil total on [email protected] once our bunkers go in.... ^_^;;;


----------



## Egilman

Well it didn't take long, but I just took back my #1 Boinc (non-asic) world title from IBM. I gave it up for the pentathlon which was well worth it!

GO TEAM!









(will cross 26 billion overall tomorrow)


----------



## Egilman

23 on to 24......

Go Team!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey guys, who is in charge of the BOINC Pent badges that go under your Sig. Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, who is in charge of the BOINC Pent badges that go under your Sig. Thanks


Last year I think it was @tictoc who took care of that. No mention if power has been restored at his place yet or not, but once it has.... And assuming it follows the same process as last year... You'll get the badge several weeks after the request has been put through to the higher ups (he usually mentions when it's been sent in). Basically it's sent in as a large batch so it's only once that Enterprise (or whoever has to manually add the badges) has to go in and make such a change ^_^

tl;dr: Probably a few weeks. Worst case scenario 6-8 weeks usually, unless BOINC Editors say otherwise ^_^;;

EDIT: I also get to join the "buldged battery" club for the phone guys. Turns out my passive cooling wasn't quite enough once we got some slightly warmer than usual temperatures going, so I'm down currently two phones and have set my other two to kill off their queue and then go from there. Aka come payday I'm getting my paws on an active cooler to put them on, as well as some replacement batteries for the Galaxy S3's. Wheeee!


----------



## DarkRyder

just went though a batch of boinc badge approval/denials.


----------



## Egilman

I would like to reiterate my request to have a Boinc Billionaire's badge created and awarded.

We do have a number of Boinc Billionaires now (20+) and it would be a fitting recognition of our extended contribution and a good target reward for those pushing hard..... (similar to the Folding Millionaire's badge)


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I would like to reiterate my request to have a Boinc Billionaire's badge created and awarded.
> 
> We do have a number of Boinc Billionaires now (20+) and it would be a fitting recognition of our extended contribution and a good target reward for those pushing hard..... (similar to the Folding Millionaire's badge)


I'd like to see some sort of badges recognizing contributions over time as well, but I don't know that a pure points system would work, the point variation of various BOINC projects are just too high. You could probably hit 1B in BU with the right ASIC in a few days, imagine the time and hardware to do that in some of the low scoring CPU projects.

I like how WUProp tracks time spent on individual projects, regardless of point values or equipment used. I have only been running it since Dec but have collected 160K hours total task run time on a variety of projects.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I'd like to see some sort of badges recognizing contributions over time as well, but I don't know that a pure points system would work, the point variation of various BOINC projects are just too high. You could probably hit 1B in BU with the right ASIC in a few days, imagine the time and hardware to do that in some of the low scoring CPU projects.
> 
> I like how WUProp tracks time spent on individual projects, regardless of point values or equipment used. I have only been running it since Dec but have collected 160K hours total task run time on a variety of projects.


Well to me it's more a feeling thing. doesn't have to be billions it could be millions so it matches The Folding badges.

There are a lot of us dumping lots of resources into Boinc, time and money openly and cheerfully donated,

Just looking for some equal time in the signature department for said contributions.


----------



## AlphaC

The folding stuff is better supported because it is one project.

For BOINC maybe something like these https://signature.statseb.fr/index.py?teamid=1423&action=team_badge&projet=167 would work ? There's something similar from FreeDC but it doesn't label anything even on the per user pages: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userteamcomb&team=Overclock.net.

Anyhow, I feel as though 150x50 pixels for the signature badges is a bit large anyhow (the text could be sig rig text size). All the common ones (participant) ought to be combined into the popup thing that pops up when you click the [email protected] icon under the username (same thing applies for BOINC badges if more are added).

The best thing for OCN admins to implement is a CSS-based layer popup for BOINC similar to that of the [email protected] one, but with the signature thing from the french site.

If you look on SETI USA (top team in Pentathlon) they have a massive BOINC signature with images which would be extremely bloated for a general site such as OCN. The same goes for Planet3Dnow to an extent. SETI Germany compresses the BOINC Pentathlon badge into a 22 pixel square with a label when you hover over it.

So unless the majority of the BOINC stuff is showing _only on this subforum_ I don't see it happening except for top 10 in the world or something that isn't common.

On the BOINC site itself it uses the onmouseover event attribute for projects.

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/] [B]Sponsor:[/B] Charles University in Prague

[B]Area:[/B] Astrophysics

[B]Goal:[/B] The aim of the project is to derive shapes and spin for a significant part of the asteroid population. As input data, we use any asteroid photometry that is available. The results are asteroid convex shape models with the direction of the spin axis and the rotation period.')">[email protected][/URL]

Meanwhile it uses the "alt" attribute to label images.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I could always use some more signature badges... can't ever have enough









Do we have to apply for the Pentathlon badge or do all participants get approval without filling out a form?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I could always use some more signature badges... can't ever have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to apply for the Pentathlon badge or do all participants get approval without filling out a form?


Tictoc should have a list of who participated from the stats I would think. He must still be digging out.


----------



## Starbomba

While i'd also like a BOINC Badge, i also see the difficulty in implementing it. However, we could start with a BGB badge, much like the how the Foldathon one works. That would be easier and quicker to implement.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I could always use some more signature badges... can't ever have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to apply for the Pentathlon badge or do all participants get approval without filling out a form?
> 
> 
> 
> Tictoc should have a list of who participated from the stats I would think. He must still be digging out.
Click to expand...

I'm just curious where i need to Apply for my *X2 Pent* Badge.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I could always use some more signature badges... can't ever have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to apply for the Pentathlon badge or do all participants get approval without filling out a form?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I could always use some more signature badges... can't ever have enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to apply for the Pentathlon badge or do all participants get approval without filling out a form?
> 
> 
> 
> Tictoc should have a list of who participated from the stats I would think. He must still be digging out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just curious where i need to Apply for my *X2 Pent* Badge.
Click to expand...

I have the list for all the participants, and will be updating it soon™.







The badges have to be entered and updated manually. I don't have a good timeframe on when that will happen, but we will get it done.









@Finrond @DarkRyder @gamer11200 @deegon There was some sort of glitch in the Matrix on the 6x badges, but we will get it sorted out with the 7x badges, and those should show up when the rest of the badges are updated.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> While i'd also like a BOINC Badge, i also see the difficulty in implementing it. However, we could start with a BGB badge, much like the how the Foldathon one works. That would be easier and quicker to implement.


I'll second this idea, since it doesn't rely on points and we typically have databases of who participated every month.

Points based badges would be nice, but I'm not running Collatz just to inflate my number







I personally prefer supporting projects I like (or are POTM's), and sadly, those don't award much points wise... And it's something don't mind at all.

A badge saying I was part of the BOINCers Gone Bonkers though... That would be a nice badge to proudly show off ^_^


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey again guys,
> 
> At this point in time there is no devleopment of features being added to Overclock.net, this is however temporary. Once we have entered another development cycle we can look into this being added.
> 
> Thanks,
> E


I don't think any major changes will occur until the next development cycle


----------



## tictoc

OP Updated









If I missed anyone let me know as it was a rather large update.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> OP Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed anyone let me know as it was a rather large update.


Great, I'm sure it was a big one. Glad your finally getting back up to speed...

2.5 billion in Moo......









We should be passing LaF in a few days also...

Go Team!


----------



## bfromcolo

Finally 1M in SETI, can't believe that took so long.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Finally 1M in SETI, can't believe that took so long.


And now:








http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=7&lang=&year=2017


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I apparently just recently got 1mil in pogs!


----------



## Tex1954

Good job y'all!


----------



## Starbomba

Well, now that BU is over, it's finally time to shut down my Jalapeño. Was never good at mining, but did good for "BOINC" while it lasted (got it from a BGB if i recall correctly).

Helped me go slightly past the goal of 500m combined tho









Now it's time to make my Nano sweat, need to beat my DiRT score of 237m


----------



## Finrond

5 Million @ Enigma


----------



## Tex1954

Wow Finrond! Good show!










PS: better do some more yoyo soon...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow Finrond! Good show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: better do some more yoyo soon...


Oh dangit Tex! Leave me be on yoyo!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh dangit Tex! Leave me be on yoyo!


Ummm, okay....


----------



## 4thKor

Broke 500k in LHC (ATLAS). And moved into top 10 for OCN. This project runs smooth when all the parameters are met.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 5mil in CSG.


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in TN Grid


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in TN Grid


Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 1 Million in TN Grid


Good deal Finrond!

Congrats!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Broke 500k in LHC (ATLAS). And moved into top 10 for OCN. This project runs smooth when all the parameters are met.


Wow! Good job 4thKor! Keep it going to 1 mil!


----------



## Egilman

5 Million in Xansons......


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> 5 Million in Xansons......


Wow! So fast? Congrats!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow! So fast? Congrats!


That's what I was thinking, less than a week?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

When getting more than 2 million points a day, it does not take long to reach 5 million


----------



## mmonnin

Their admin just slowed down the entire project. I am only at a max of 95% GPU utilization now with 3 tasks and there is even more lag. He refuses to make the tasks longer and misreads our posts.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Their admin just slowed down the entire project. I am only at a max of 95% GPU utilization now with 3 tasks and there is even more lag. He refuses to make the tasks longer and misreads our posts.


Well, we are making progress, he finally did get the cache size issue and increased it, not quite enough IMO, but that part is a lot better.
The WU sizing issue is one I think he is seriously confused on though. But at least he is trying to understand and adjust the project for more optimized crunchin.

I's trying desperately to not frustrate him, cause we all know how many projects there are where the admins are completely unresponsive to the needs of the crunchers...

Seems to me he wants to even out WU times between CPU and GPU make them comparable. I could be wrong, but that is what it seems like.... (never going to happen, the hardware is just too different)

17 seconds on a GPU compared to 7 minutes on a CPU for the same WU and that is what he is trying to avoid? I thought that was one of the benefits of GPU crunchin......

I don't care if the WU runs on both in fact that is a good thing. but it also shows exactly how much more efficient a GPU actually is....

But it's early beta, he's working with us and that is also a good thing....


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> When getting more than 2 million points a day, it does not take long to reach 5 million


Actually it's about 3.4 million a day, but who's counting....









I put all four boxen on it to see how it scales besides two are running Intel DP and two are FX8350 so there are configuration differences. they don't run the same way on the different hardware. (the intel DP's are much more efficient)

Just figured I would get it started with a nice round figure.... {chuckle}

I"m actually beginning to like this project, runs cool and fast with decent points.... and fairly stable....


----------



## mmonnin

I'm getting my 1k WUProp hours and I'm out. Dropping the GPU util def confirmed that. But with the zero CPU usage now I'm just going to run more tasks to get it done quicker.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'm getting my 1k WUProp hours and I'm out. Dropping the GPU util def confirmed that. But with the zero CPU usage now I'm just going to run more tasks to get it done quicker.


Yeah, the new app (1.03) is quite a bit different and needs a completely different configuration on the hardware, at least on my hardware... Initial application locked up my machine and buried my memory to the point of stalling.

Had to do a hard reset to get it back so I could change it. Hard resets under windows? Never a good proposition.....

I can tell ya this, it doubled the memory requirements. (but it's running 5x now again)


----------



## mmonnin

I put it on my 970 in Linux since the CPU requirements went down as I only have 3 threads there. My 1070 is now working on GPUgrid before that project goes belly up. Seems that project is getting worse and worse and users are leaving quickly. Down 1/3 of its users in 2 months.
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/45/project/detail/user


----------



## bfromcolo

I set the CPU tasks to 2 cores and they are trying to use 4 each.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I set the CPU tasks to 2 cores and they are trying to use 4 each.


Yeah my app_config no longer keeps my CPU tasks at one thread per task even though it did before. One of them ends up getting 3-4 and the others get the rest.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I put it on my 970 in Linux since the CPU requirements went down as I only have 3 threads there. My 1070 is now working on GPUgrid before that project goes belly up. Seems that project is getting worse and worse and users are leaving quickly. Down 1/3 of its users in 2 months.
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/45/project/detail/user


I think the biggest issue with that one simply is availability of work... Which is rather inconsistent. Sometimes you'll have a steady supply of work, other times it will feed you three short tasks in a day and then lock you out for 24 hours... Worse yet, it will also in occasion do the really annoying thing of having no work for 2-3 weeks... Then there's the fact that you have short work units that can take 12+ hours that were deliberately put in there to try and force people into only running longer work units, and the fact that a number of long work units can take over a day to complete, thereby throwing their quick return bonus out the window.

Inconsistency has gotten a lot of people frustrated with it, as well as their refusal to do anything with AMD GPU's.


----------



## mmonnin

Only the 'Long' units are available now and what I read yesterday is that sometimes they are very long. 1st one took about 8 hours on my 1070 at it's boost clock. I remember they were very sensitive to OCing. Poor management of the project is why I've only done a few tasks many months ago. They've mentioned leaving BOINC due to not having resources to fix BOINC related issues but I don't see leaving BOINC fixing anything. Besides making their user base smaller and easier to manage but that's happening now anyway. Server speed, task availability, app coding are some main issues that will carry over wherever they go. DL speed was 200-400k for their exe which stalled out at 88% so it had to wait for it to timeout and retry. Simple things like that are constant issues at GPUGrid.


----------



## Finrond

Oddly enough I have not had ANY issues with GPUGrid lately, I always get work when it is requested. Downloads have been fine, uploads take a while but thats mostly because they are 100mb+.


----------



## tictoc

Prior to switching over to Amicable and Folding on my 1070s, GPUGrid was chugging along for me with no issues.


----------



## Finrond

100 Million in Einstein.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 100 Million in Einstein.


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats on all those Einstein points!


----------



## tictoc

I was just looking through some of the team member's stats, and I noticed some nice recent milestones.

Congrats to @Tex1954 on passing 10 million in Citizen Science grid

Congrats to @mmonnin on passing 10 million in Enigma. I forgot about the GPU app, looks like you are at 11 million now, and the milestones will probably come pretty quickly with the new app.









Congrats to @McPaste on passing 10 million in [email protected]
























I also saw one of my own, I just hit 100 million in [email protected]


----------



## mmonnin

Yup, got the top badge, probably only one I've got. Much easier with GPU app out. Should have 500 WUProp hours today and I've already set it to No New Work. There was talk months ago about it and didn't put much work into it during the PoTM as I knew a GPU app would do so much more than months of CPU work.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I was just looking through some of the team member's stats, and I noticed some nice recent milestones.
> 
> Congrats to @Tex1954
> on passing 10 million in Citizen Science grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw one of my own, I just hit 100 million in [email protected]


I was going to mention that....

LOL


----------



## Finrond

5 Million in Climateprediction


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million in Climateprediction


Grats. Those take forever to run. 5+ days on my 3770k.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Grats. Those take forever to run. 5+ days on my 3770k.


Yep, depending on the CPU and the work unit anywhere from 2-20 days. Right now I have 4 units that have been going for 12 days, 33-45% complete.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yep, depending on the CPU and the work unit anywhere from 2-20 days. Right now I have 4 units that have been going for 12 days, 33-45% complete.


Now that's dedication


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And I thought the SeventeenOrBust work units taking a week was dedication... Upwards of three weeks for a single work unit? Wow.


----------



## mmonnin

The deadline is like a whole year for those.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 5 Million in Climateprediction


Wow! I'm impressed. Virtually every time I try to get work from that project I fail, and when I do it's 1M CPU seconds for 10k points.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah pretty high failure rate. Windows seems better. I got 7 on my 2p in Linux recently and 3-4 of them failed after 23 hours. 2 are still going about 4-5 days in with 2-3 more days to go.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And I thought the SeventeenOrBust work units taking a week was dedication... Upwards of three weeks for a single work unit? Wow.


I've been running a single Quake Catcher task for 27 days and its only 53% complete







I was only running it for the Wuprop hours but about a week ago Wuprop stopped recording the hours...I don't know what's up with that.

I've gotten this far, so I'm going to finish it even though I won't get a single point for it since it probably will never be validated.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I've been running a single Quake Catcher task for 27 days and its only 53% complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only running it for the Wuprop hours but about a week ago Wuprop stopped recording the hours...I don't know what's up with that.
> 
> I've gotten this far, so I'm going to finish it even though I won't get a single point for it since it probably will never be validated.


The WUProp admin decided to take it upon themselves to administer other projects by stopping hours on computers with no sensor. There is a new link on the the account page called "Hosts running NCI apps W/O sensors". Your PC is probably listed there.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The WUProp admin decided to take it upon themselves to administer other projects by stopping hours on computers with no sensor. There is a new link on the the account page called "Hosts running NCI apps W/O sensors". Your PC is probably listed there.


Curses!









Looks like external USB accelerometers aren't cheap and have terrible reviews.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Curses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like external USB accelerometers aren't cheap and have terrible reviews.


It would be cheaper to get some cheap android phones/tablets. I should get some...like 10.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah pretty high failure rate. Windows seems better. I got 7 on my 2p in Linux recently and 3-4 of them failed after 23 hours. 2 are still going about 4-5 days in with 2-3 more days to go.


The Weather at Home tasks are generally stable, but the UK Met Office HadCM3 short tasks have a pretty high error rate.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It would be cheaper to get some cheap android phones/tablets. I should get some...like 10.


I was running Quake catcher on my old Nexus 5, but it hasn't been able to get any tasks for a couple of weeks. Plus, none of the 19 tasks that it's completed have ever been validated.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> The Weather at Home tasks are generally stable, but the UK Met Office HadCM3 short tasks have a pretty high error rate.


I had the wah2 tasks abort but most complete in Windows if left alone. I did get some of the HadCM3 tasks today on my 3770k in Windows. I only had ~3 hours before a previous set aborted. Today's 1st task is already running for 7h/4% so better so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I was running Quake catcher on my old Nexus 5, but it hasn't been able to get any tasks for a couple of weeks. Plus, none of the 19 tasks that it's completed have ever been validated.


None have validated for me either. I only get QCN tasks on my Nexus 7 tablet running android 4.x something OS. The nexus 9 doesn't get any now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I've been running a single Quake Catcher task for 27 days and its only 53% complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only running it for the Wuprop hours but about a week ago Wuprop stopped recording the hours...I don't know what's up with that.
> 
> I've gotten this far, so I'm going to finish it even though I won't get a single point for it since it probably will never be validated.


Odd, my phones usually send the work unit in after just over a day of crunching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I was running Quake catcher on my old Nexus 5, but it hasn't been able to get any tasks for a couple of weeks. Plus, none of the 19 tasks that it's completed have ever been validated.


I think I'm at something like 139 or so that are waiting in perpetual validation...


----------



## mmonnin

Only QCN project that validates I believe is Quake Catcher Network Taiwan.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Odd, my phones usually send the work unit in after just over a day of crunching.
> I think I'm at something like 139 or so that are waiting in perpetual validation...


The task that is taking forever is on my NAS which has an i3 CPU, not on a phone. When it's able to get tasks, my nexus 5 spits them out quick.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Only QCN project that validates I believe is Quake Catcher Network Taiwan.


The trick is getting them, and I don't know how to get them. Guessing separate project?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The trick is getting them, and I don't know how to get them. Guessing separate project?


Yes there are 6 separate QCN projects. All with separate URLs to add a project.

http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/forum_thread.php?id=411

This one is validating work:
http://qcn.twgrid.org/sensor/


----------



## Tex1954

Over 5Mil NFS...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 5Mil NFS...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*


It was an accident... did it for the Formula sprint thing... normally don't run NFS...


----------



## Wheezo

2.5 million in Asteroids at home today.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 2.5 million in Asteroids at home today.


Congrats!


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Tex.

Also jot me down for 2.5million in [email protected] please.
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/158/user/detail/4868


----------



## C4pt41n M0 R0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I've been running a single Quake Catcher task for 27 days and its only 53% complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only running it for the Wuprop hours but about a week ago Wuprop stopped recording the hours...I don't know what's up with that.
> 
> I've gotten this far, so I'm going to finish it even though I won't get a single point for it since it probably will never be validated.


Well hey, if you're interested in contributing earthquake research that won't get you BOINC points, Berkeley has a "My Shake" app for Android on the Playstore. I (barely) felt the Sept, 3, 2016 Oklahoma earthquake from a couple states away, so I'm very interested in getting more earthquake sensors available to researchers, especially in places that might not be well covered by existing systems. I'm currently running this app alongside WCG on my old Android phone, using my current phone as a Wifi hotspot. Just installed it this morning, so not much to report other than simple installation, pretty much download and forget unless you opt for notifications or utilize the Battery Saving Mode.
edit: Also available on iPhone as MyQuake

Anyway, somewhat back on topic, according to Free DC stats the tiny Barnacules Nerdgasm (he introduced me to [email protected] and distributed computing) team I'm on for WCG passed 1 million points in WCG August,26,2017.


----------



## mmonnin

100m for @BeerCan in CSG.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While I have "only" 1.2 million in Pogs.... I recently hit over half a million *using just ARM processors* (501,354 credit between my four phones atm, and technically I only have six threads of ARM across two phones set up for pogs atm). Pretty proud of such myself ^_^ Pogs is also my 7th highest project for credit AND is my highest cpu only project ~_^

Oh, and I might be looking into picking up some (potentially eight of them) ODroid HC1's in the "soon-ish" timeframe, as well as four UDOO x86 Advances..... Why? I don't quite know, but it seems like a fun project - that and they take up less space than a desktop computer. Sure, not as powerful, but I'll take the tradeoffs ^_^;;;


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While I have "only" 1.2 million in Pogs.... I recently hit over half a million *using just ARM processors* (501,354 credit between my four phones atm, and technically I only have six threads of ARM across two phones set up for pogs atm). Pretty proud of such myself ^_^ Pogs is also my 7th highest project for credit AND is my highest cpu only project ~_^
> 
> Oh, and I might be looking into picking up some (potentially eight of them) ODroid HC1's in the "soon-ish" timeframe, as well as four UDOO x86 Advances..... Why? I don't quite know, but it seems like a fun project - that and they take up less space than a desktop computer. Sure, not as powerful, but I'll take the tradeoffs ^_^;;;


500k from ARM only units is definitely worthy of inclusion in the OP. Congrats, and I'll add it to teh OP when I update it later tonight.


----------



## Egilman

24 Billion on Collatz....

On to 25.....

AND back into #1 in the world Boinc non-asic.............

GO TEAM!


----------



## tictoc

Big update to the OP is done!!


Retired: ATLAS, Bitcoin Utopia, and IBERCIVIS
Added: [email protected] Dev, RakeSearch, and XANSONS for COD

Congrats to everyone on all the milestones reached in the past few months.









A big congrats to @2002dunx on becoming the 25th OCN team member to join the Billionaires Club.























Special congrats to the following new project team leaders:


[email protected] - @fragamemnon
Amicable Numbers - @k4m1k4z3
Citizen Science Grid - @BeerCan
[email protected] - k4m1k4z3
[email protected] - @emoga
[email protected] - emoga


----------



## WhiteWulfe

w00t w00t the special mention regarding ARM and pogs is in there ^_^


----------



## Egilman

And 25 billion passes by......

Go Team!


----------



## Egilman

And 20 Million for CSG in the month!
Go Team!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> And 25 billion passes by......
> 
> Go Team!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> And 20 Million for CSG in the month!
> Go Team!












25 billion is an awesome milestone on a single project.

I passed 2 billion in Collatz a few days ago.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Big update to the OP is done!!
> 
> Retired: ATLAS, Bitcoin Utopia, and IBERCIVIS
> Added: [email protected] Dev, RakeSearch, and XANSONS for COD
> Congrats to everyone on all the milestones reached in the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to @2002dunx
> on becoming the 25th OCN team member to join the Billionaires Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special congrats to the following new project team leaders:


That made me jump !

I thought someone had hacked my account









Since my last electricity contract ended I faced a choice between fixing my car and BOINC..... the 25% increase per kWhr here in the UK is killing me.

Sadly, I need a car to get to work, often start before 6AM and public transport doesn't work here at that time of day.

dunx

P.S. I hope to sneak back and run all my machines down-clocked and down-volt'd next year, seems sad to have them all (except one) sat idle....


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Big update to the OP is done!!
> 
> Retired: ATLAS, Bitcoin Utopia, and IBERCIVIS
> Added: [email protected] Dev, RakeSearch, and XANSONS for COD
> Congrats to everyone on all the milestones reached in the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to @2002dunx
> on becoming the 25th OCN team member to join the Billionaires Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special congrats to the following new project team leaders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made me jump !
> 
> I thought someone had hacked my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my last electricity contract ended I faced a choice between fixing my car and BOINC..... the 25% increase per kWhr here in the UK is killing me.
> 
> Sadly, I need a car to get to work, often start before 6AM and public transport doesn't work here at that time of day.
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. I hope to sneak back and run all my machines down-clocked and down-volt'd next year, seems sad to have them all (except one) sat idle....
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure when you got your 1 billion, but I caught it when I was updating the OP.









Running at stock clocks and under-volting will cut the power usage down significantly. I am running my 290s at stock voltage right now, and it cut the power usage by about 35-40% on that machine.


----------



## Finrond

It had been a while since the last Climateprediction update:


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It had been a while since the last Climateprediction update:


Wow that took some perseverance. That project has never given me squat.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> It had been a while since the last Climateprediction update:


Whoooo, my credits finally registered, and I'm at 64k apparently!


----------



## mmonnin

I got 215k. I was hesitent to run any more with them having stats issues. I wish the WU sizes were smaller.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, that's one of the really big issues with them... Work units varying from a single day (if you're lucky) to ones taking up almost two weeks...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the really big issues with them... Work units varying from a single day (if you're lucky) to ones taking up almost two weeks...


Or longer....


----------



## mmonnin

Holy crap, 2 million hours.


----------



## Egilman

The odometer keeps ticking. 26 billion Collatz....

And 30 million CSG....

GO TEAM!


----------



## Finrond

!0 million in Climate Prediction.


----------



## Tex1954

Over 10 mil WCG....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Over 10 mil WCG....












BTW - http://www.overclock.net/t/1640195/13th-wcg-birthday-challenge/0_20


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally hit a million points in WCG, according to BOINC, so whoooo ^_^ 168k of that is from ARM devices too!


----------



## BeerCan

I made top team user in primegrid recently. Not exactly sure when








http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=pgrid&team=2353


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I made top team user in primegrid recently. Not exactly sure when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=pgrid&team=2353


Congratz







- Maybe it is time to change your name from No.15 to No.1


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Maybe it is time to change your name from No.15 to No.1


LOL I think I have a little work to do to catch up to EG


----------



## tictoc

Congrats to everyone on all the new Milestones.









Congrats to the following new project team leaders:


Climate Prediction - @Finrond
[email protected] - @mmonnin
Leiden Classical - @mm67
[email protected] Dev - @emoga
RakeSearch - mmonnin
Latin Squares - emoga
[email protected] - emoga

I added a few new projects, changed Grid Computing Center back to GoofyxGrid, and retired Lattices.

Let me know if I missed anything or anyone.









We could also use some team achievements for this year, so if anyone can recall some good team moments, post them in the thread.


----------



## mmonnin

Winning the Cross Country Pentathlon event!
https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=3


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Winning the Cross Country Pentathlon event!
> https://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=3


Added that to the OP right after I posted the update.


----------



## tictoc

5 million in [email protected]


----------



## Egilman

2 million at WCG back on the 16th and 28 billion at Collatz.....

Been a productive year!

Go Team!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Some would say they're new milestones.... ^_^;;;

About to break 800k in Pogs using ARM processors only. Sitting at 799,381 credits at the moment, from just two phones (well, two phones now, total of six threads). That's out of 1,509,289 total, or 52.96% of my Pogs work has been done just on ARM. I'm kind of happy about it, to say the least ^_^
- Recently snagged sapphire (two years of work) badges in WCG for OpenZika and Outsmart Ebola Together.
- Slowly moving towards 200k points on ARM for World Community Grid. Currently at 197,990 credit just on ARM. This is 15.85% of my WCG contribution... I'm happy ^_^


----------



## AlphaC

8 million in POGS!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 8 million in POGS!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 5 million in [email protected]


Congrats!!!


----------



## tictoc

The migration to the new forum software nuked the OP. Working on fixing it now, but it's going to be a pain with no RTE and no way to edit the HTML. :thumbsdow


----------



## tictoc

Passed 1 million in DistributedDataMining.


----------



## Tex1954

tictoc said:


> Passed 1 million in DistributedDataMining.


Congrats!

Passed 500 Mil in Einstein myself a bit ago too...


----------



## emoga

tictoc said:


> Passed 1 million in DistributedDataMining.


:cheers:




Tex1954 said:


> Passed 500 Mil in Einstein myself a bit ago too...



I have a long way to go till I even come close to that milestone. Congratz. :thumb:


----------



## AlphaC

Tex1954 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Passed 500 Mil in Einstein myself a bit ago too...


Found yourself a pulsar?


----------



## Tex1954

AlphaC said:


> Found yourself a pulsar?


If I did, nobody told me! LOL!

Anyways, just passed 5 Mil in Pogs too...



(Gosh, electric bills over the years... sheesh...)


----------



## tictoc

Tex1954 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Passed 500 Mil in Einstein myself a bit ago too...





Tex1954 said:


> If I did, nobody told me! LOL!
> 
> Anyways, just passed 5 Mil in Pogs too...
> 
> 
> 
> (Gosh, electric bills over the years... sheesh...)


Those are some nice milestones. Congrats. :cheers:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Had to check, since my main BOINC phone for POGS sadly bulged pretty bad last night, and so once the work units on it are done, it's being retired....

1,047,667 credits produced by arm devices for POGS... Phone that died has put out almost 529k in credits...

...Put into perspective, I've only done 720k credit on my 4770k.


----------



## tictoc

WhiteWulfe said:


> Had to check, since my main BOINC phone for POGS sadly bulged pretty bad last night, and so once the work units on it are done, it's being retired....
> 
> 1,047,667 credits produced by arm devices for POGS... Phone that died has put out almost 529k in credits...
> 
> ...Put into perspective, I've only done 720k credit on my 4770k.


That phone is a beast. 

**Edit* *Added the 1 million on ARM devices to the 2018 Milestones. :thumb:


----------



## tictoc

OP updated. I might still be missing a few projects, but I think I got most of them. 

Congrats to the following new/old project team leaders. :cheers:


World Community Grid - @*BeerCan*
Collatz Conjecture - @*4thKor*
[email protected] - @*Doc_Gonzo*
VGTU [email protected] - @*emoga*
RakeSearch - @*k4m1k4z3*
Moo! - @*DarkRyder*
**Edit* *Congrats to @*k4m1k4z3* who joined the Billionaires Club at some point in time, but I completely missed getting it in the OP.


----------



## Finrond

Congrats guys!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> That phone is a beast.
> 
> **Edit* *Added the 1 million on ARM devices to the 2018 Milestones. :thumb:


Needless to say, I'm more than happy with it, even if it's kind of saddening to see it die. Fairly certain it's no longer water resistant, what with the screen having lifted on two full sides and all....

EDIT: My other HTC One M8 (hubby's old phone) appears to have done 167,979.85 credits in WCG before also bulging heavily. Which doesn't sound like too too much, but we're talking an old phone, put to use before dying fully.... And it still managed to make up 10.58% of my overall credit in WCG as of this post. I can't complain about that ^_^

EDIT the second: Aaaand if you add in the old S3 I have that's still running WCG? 246k credit earned from old mobile phones. Those two phones together have produced 15.49% of my credit in WCG, as of this post ^_^


----------



## Finrond

1 million in Acoustics.


----------



## AlphaC

Finrond said:


> 1 million in Acoustics.


Great job :thumb:


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> 1 million in Acoustics.


 Congrats :cheers:
I paseed 10 million in [email protected] over the weekend.


----------



## tictoc

I passed 500 million in MilkyWay at home last month. Now it's all downhill to 1 billion.


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> I passed 500 million in MilkyWay at home last month. Now it's all downhill to 1 billion.


Congrats! I'll be joining you in.... a year.


----------



## mmonnin

Hello Martin Hammerchmidt!! I see your several Xeon Platinums running Rosetta. 210k+ is some very healthy production in Rosetta. 

https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=rah&name=2009626


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> Hello Martin Hammerchmidt!! I see your several Xeon Platinums running Rosetta. 210k+ is some very healthy production in Rosetta.
> 
> https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=rah&name=2009626



I'm thinking all but the Androids and the i7-8750H are rented Amazon servers. All the kernels have aws in the version numbering. I wonder how much that cost, they would come in handy during the Penthalon.


----------



## mmonnin

Ah nice catch. I didn't look at the host details, just the hover info.


----------



## Finrond

Of course GPUGrid starts having issues when I'm less than 500k away from 500 million :-(


----------



## mmonnin

GPUGrid on Linux is working great here. Less wasted CPU usage as well.


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> GPUGrid on Linux is working great here. Less wasted CPU usage as well.


I don't have any linux machines with a GPU though so...


----------



## Finrond

Got desperate, started running GPUGrid CPU tasks lol.


----------



## tictoc

I have been getting a steady supply of tasks, but I am also on Linux. How are the CPU tasks running? Are the tasks multi-threaded?


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> I have been getting a steady supply of tasks, but I am also on Linux. How are the CPU tasks running? Are the tasks multi-threaded?


They are multi-threaded, up to 4 cores per task. Virtualbox isn't necessary, but a linux install is. They seem to run pretty well, points are nothing spectacular.


----------



## Finrond

Aw yiss, started getting GPUGrid GPU tasks again.


----------



## Finrond

500 million in GPUGrid!


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> 500 million in GPUGrid!



Nice work. :cheers:
Did you finally get some GPU work, or did you make it the final stretch with your CPU?
*
*EDIT** Didn't see your previous post.


----------



## tictoc

25 Million in [email protected]!


----------



## Finrond

Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## iamjanco

Congrats, guys! 

I don't fold nor BOINC myself (I'm an OLD fart), but I do support you guys in other ways (e.g., see my "nom de plume"). That said, just wanted to share an Easter Egg associated with something I'm currently working on for you guys:









Cheers!


----------



## tictoc

iamjanco said:


> Congrats, guys!
> 
> I don't fold nor BOINC myself (I'm an OLD fart), but I do support you guys in other ways (e.g., see my "nom de plume"). That said, just wanted to share an Easter Egg associated with something I'm currently working on for you guys:
> 
> View attachment 213526
> 
> 
> Cheers!


That is a great looking cruncher.


----------



## tictoc

25 million in Citizen Science Grid. :wheee:


----------



## mmonnin

Pick your project @Tex1954


----------



## Finrond

10 Million in WCG


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> 10 Million in WCG


:cheers:


----------



## BritishBob

I should hit 15m in RakeSearch today.


----------



## Finrond

5 Years of crunching on 2 WCG sub-projects 12 hours apart!


----------



## tictoc

Nice. :cheers:

Someone needs to give the Editor a kick, and get the OP updated.


----------



## tictoc

OP updated. 
Special congrats to the new Billionaires :cheers:


@*mmonnin*
@*skivelitis*
Dave Weber
Congrats to the following new/old project team leaders. :cheers:


[email protected] - @*Finrond*
DBN Upper Bound - @*Tex1954*
Distributed Hardware Evolution Project - mmonnin
[email protected] - @*deegon*
[email protected] Dev - mmonnin
Quake Catcher Network - skivelitis
Rakesearch - @*BritishBob*
VGTU [email protected] - mmonnnin
[email protected] - skivelitis


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I recently passed....

750k in [email protected]
1.5 million for World Community Grid (looks like this was a little while ago)


----------



## gamer11200

12 years of runtime on World Community Grid


----------



## tictoc

gamer11200 said:


> 12 years of runtime on World Community Grid



Congrats. :cheers:


Also, it looks like you've ran pretty much every project that has ever been on WCG over the last decade plus. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## DarkRyder

106yr on WCG


----------



## Diffident

Now I'm going to have to check....blah...I'm only at 21 years.


----------



## mmonnin

Just hit 38 years today but not nearly the # of projects.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

12 years, 318 days here...

Not bad for someone who's only been running it (mostly on, but on and off) for just shy of two years and ten months. At some point I really do hope to retire those Galaxy S3's, and replace them with ODroid XU4's or C4's. Haven't quite decided, but there's also been a temptation to just bite the bullet and build a rig around those AMD Ryzen 5 2400G's (I'd go 2200, but the 2400 has a much better GPU) APU's because they have some decent power behind them...

Glad to see I'm not the only one struggling to get bronze in Help stop TB though... I'm all of twelve hours away >.<;;;; Beta testing I'm four days away, but just don't seem to have the luck with my current core count.


----------



## Finrond

HSTB tasks went dry a few months back due to some sort of problem if I remember correctly, but the plan was to fix it. I haven't run WCG in about a month so I don't know that status at the moment.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finrond said:


> HSTB tasks went dry a few months back due to some sort of problem if I remember correctly, but the plan was to fix it. I haven't run WCG in about a month so I don't know that status at the moment.


They've always been difficult to acquire anyways, unless you pulled some of "the tricks" to get a decent queue of them. I'd just be happy with a bronze bad for it, truth be told - I have my computer running whatever work they'll give me ^_^


----------



## k4m1k4z3

WhiteWulfe said:


> They've always been difficult to acquire anyways, unless you pulled some of "the tricks" to get a decent queue of them. I'd just be happy with a bronze bad for it, truth be told - I have my computer running whatever work they'll give me ^_^


I had left WCG at priority 10000, and only had selected HSTB... slowly I got my ruby badge in WCG and 5000 hours on wuprop. I had other reliable projects run at priority 0


----------



## WhiteWulfe

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I had left WCG at priority 10000, and only had selected HSTB... slowly I got my ruby badge in WCG and 5000 hours on wuprop. I had other reliable projects run at priority 0


That's one of the tricks. ^_^ I might give it a whirl once I get a dedicated BOINC rig up and running again (assuming I don't break it when I break it in by benching it first...)


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in ODLK1


----------



## WhiteWulfe

- 1 million in [email protected] Four years and four months (of on and off work, but mostly on with at least two threads on it) to get there.
- 2 years of WCG MCM work.


----------



## Diffident

250,000 WUProp hours in Universe BHspin V2


----------



## fragamemnon

I have 400K hours in each of GoofyXGrid's 4 tasks... or rather _had_, before it blew up.


----------



## fragamemnon

And I am now a billionaire.


----------



## tictoc

OP Updated
Congrats to the new Billionaires. :cheers:



 @*fragamemnon*
 @*McPaste*
Congrats to the new/old project team leaders. 


[email protected] - @*mmonnin*
Climate Prediction - mjsunkiter
Collatz Conjecture - tictoc
Distributed Hardware Evolution Project - tictoc
Latin Squares - @Tex1954
[email protected] - mmonnin
SRBase - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin
VGTU [email protected] - tictoc
[email protected] - @*Finrond*


----------



## mmonnin

Ha, a couple of those are from stats export. One I didn't know about.


----------



## Finrond

1 Million in LHC


----------



## Genesis1984

Finrond said:


> 1 Million in LHC


Nice!

...

Just got 10 million in Universe


----------



## Tex1954

Finrond said:


> 1 Million in LHC


Very nice!

For me, just made 1 Mil LHC and 10 Mil Gerasim.

And this is about it for BONC and FOLDING until I retire next September... hopefully will have everything paid off.


----------



## Finrond

Congrats on the retirement! and the points!

I am about to get my 10 years badge in Zika, and I just passed 15 million WCG points.


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> 1 Million in LHC





Genesis1984 said:


> Nice!
> 
> ...
> 
> Just got 10 million in Universe





Tex1954 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> For me, just made 1 Mil LHC and 10 Mil Gerasim.
> 
> And this is about it for BONC and FOLDING until I retire next September... hopefully will have everything paid off.





Finrond said:


> Congrats on the retirement! and the points!
> 
> I am about to get my 10 years badge in Zika, and I just passed 15 million WCG points.



Congrats on all the milestones. :cheers:


During my extended hiatus I also passed a few notable milestones:


100 mil in Universe
500 mil in Einstein
5 mil in LHC
I am updating all the BOINC threads tonight, and I am now back to full time duties on OCN.


----------



## tictoc

OP Updated. 


Special Congrats to the newest Billionaire @Jpmboy, who is leading a one man assault on [email protected] 

Congrats to the new/old project team leaders. :cheers:


Climate Prediction - @*Finrond*
[email protected] - @*mmonnin*
[email protected] NCI - mmonnin
[email protected] - @*deegon*
[email protected] - jpmboy
[email protected] - mmonnin
ODLK - @*Tex1954*
Quake Catcher Network - @*DarkRyder*
VGTU [email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin
Congrats to the early leaders in some newish BOINC projects that were added to the list. (and thanks for creating the OCN Team :thumb


[email protected] - mmonnin
T.Brada Experimental Grid - mmonnin
[email protected] - @*bfromcolo*
iThena - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin


----------



## 2002dunx

So I got distracted by work and Covid... plus W10 messing with my hardware and dropping fan control on my "big" PC, but I have finally reached 1,000,000,000 on MW !

Yahoo !

dunx

P.S. I would like some more hardware, but paying for another car is quite painful with the recession


----------



## Finrond

25 million in WCG


----------



## tictoc

2002dunx said:


> So I got distracted by work and Covid... plus W10 messing with my hardware and dropping fan control on my "big" PC, but I have finally reached 1,000,000,000 on MW !
> 
> Yahoo !
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. I would like some more hardware, but paying for another car is quite painful with the recession


Welcome to the 1 billion [email protected] club. 🍻 🍻


Finrond said:


> 25 million in WCG


Congrats. That is a whole bunch of points for WCG 🍻🍻

I don't think I'll ever make it to 25M on WCG, unless they come out with another project that will run on a GPU. That 25M just goes to show how much processing power can be had from a base of dedicated volunteers.


----------



## Finrond

I will have to get my HD 7950 system running again, need to keep getting milkyway milstones...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Passed 100 Million on Collatz 

Got over 10K on ODLK too but the site seems to be down and I have a pile of completed work units waiting to be uploaded!


----------



## tictoc

Rise and join the living.

OP Updated. 

Congrats to the new project team leaders.

Climate Prediction - @Sun (aka mjsunkiter)
[email protected] - tictoc
GPUGRID - @mmonnin 
[email protected] - tictoc
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin
[email protected] - tictoc
World Community Grid -* @freelian*
YAFU - mmonnin
[email protected] - mm67
Congrats to the leaders in the new projects that were added to the OP

[email protected] - @Jewfro 
IBERCIVIS (the new one) - @franz (aka ocn_franz)
Kryptos - mmonnin
[email protected] - Jewfro
[email protected] - mmonnin
Private GFN Server - mmonnin
[email protected] - mmonnin
Van Der Waerden Numbers - mmonnin


----------



## mmonnin

I found two primes in the past week and both were in large enough to be in top 5k list

#986





PrimePage Bios: Proof-code: p416







primes.utm.edu




#3006





PrimePage Bios: Proof-code: L5322







primes.utm.edu





There were 76 primes found the last 30 days the 2nd one probably won't stay on the list for long.


----------



## tictoc

Nice. I have yet to hit the top 5k list. I might have to get a GPU back on PrimeGrid.


----------



## mmonnin

I those were my 1st ones in the T5K list. CPU only tasks got me those two. One at Private GFN Server running GFN-13 MEGA Prime Search app. The other was a PG GFN-16 CPU task. The PGFN-13 task had to of been one my last ones as I had hit my 10k WUProp hour goal and was running out what tasks I had in progress.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Congrats! Keep going for the mega primes... it gets addicting.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Congrats everyone! I hit 250 Million in Collatz recently. . . . gonna be a while before I make the next milestone of 500 mill! 
When my Bitcoin investment makes me £1500, I'm gonna cash out and build a new rig!


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the Collatz milestone, and good luck on the new rig.


----------



## LarsL

I'm back crunching on my 3900x running NFS just hit 2 mil a week ago heading for the number 1 spot in about 6 months as long as Dark doesn't fire up his rigs.


----------



## tictoc

LarsL said:


> I'm back crunching on my 3900x running NFS just hit 2 mil a week ago heading for the number 1 spot in about 6 months as long as Dark doesn't fire up his rigs.


🍻 🍻 🍻 
I was editing the OP, so I just looked in to my crystal ball and added the 2.5 Mil milestone for tomorrow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

tictoc said:


> Congrats on the Collatz milestone, and good luck on the new rig.


Cheers matey - it might be a while before i get the cash for a new rig but. . . fingers crossed 🤞



LarsL said:


> I'm back crunching on my 3900x running NFS just hit 2 mil a week ago heading for the number 1 spot in about 6 months as long as Dark doesn't fire up his rigs.


I'll be eying up something like a 3900x for my next build but will be back for advice before I go ahead and buy parts - I bet it will save me a lot of money on electricity compared to my 12 core dual CPU workstation!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Somewhere around 200 million points ago, I hit over 1 Billion points without Bitcoin Utopia. That project was an easy way to gain points and I'm glad that I've got the Billion without it!
Not sure if I posted about that before as my head is scrambled with having a mouth cancer scare (please ignore if I have!!!)


----------



## tictoc

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Somewhere around 200 million points ago, I hit over 1 Billion points without Bitcoin Utopia. That project was an easy way to gain points and I'm glad that I've got the Billion without it!
> Not sure if I posted about that before as my head is scrambled with having a mouth cancer scare (please ignore if I have!!!)


I don't think you posted on the 1 Billion. Nice work, and that is a whole lot of crunching. 🍻


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

tictoc said:


> I don't think you posted on the 1 Billion. Nice work, and that is a whole lot of crunching. 🍻


Thank you - I can hardly believe all the years I have been here. . . . Time flies!!
During the Pentathalon I managed to get over 5 million on both Prime Grid and Einstein (easy milestones) and I collected a few badges for the other projects too!
I'll keep an eye on the Formula Boinc Event and try and help us along in the next round


----------



## tictoc

Just passed 3 Billion on WilkyWay.


----------



## franz

WillyWonkyMilkyMay?

Congrats!!!!!!!!🐐

I was lucky enough to sneak into first in Kryptos for OCN, before the whole site shutdown......


----------



## tictoc

Just officially crossed the the 10B combined threshold. I actually passed it a long time ago, but my newer cpid doesn't have the credit from projects that are now offline (250M).

There is no Bitcoin Utopia in that total, but I did hammer out a bunch of Collatz work a few years ago.


----------



## mmonnin

Heck of a milestone. Congrats!


----------

